# Due in July 2012



## SLCMommy

Hello Everyone! :howdy::wave: I just found out today (11/3/2011) that I am indeed pregnant! I took 2 FRERS & 1 cheapy test and all three came out positive. I am 12 DPO today, and exactly 4 weeks along! My EDD is July 13, 2012 & I am thrilled with TTC for 2 months now, I finally get my summer baby! My first three babies are Nov 2004, Nov 2006 & Sept 2008 so having a July 2012 baby is just delightful! If you are also estimated to be due in July, please join this "Due in July 2012" first trimester thread! Obviously, as we all hit our 13 week mark we will mosey on over into the 2nd trimester forums but I figured I am only 4 weeks right now...so I have a long time to kick back & relax here. I didn't see a thread just for the July due dates, so I decided to make one! We can all chit-chat, talk about how our pregnancies are going & how we are feeling. This will be my #4, but DH's *biological* #1, since I came in our marriage with three children but he didn't have any. We are BOTH on :cloud9: and definitely over the moon! So, if you are due in July 2012, please come and join me! :) https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=291142&stc=1&d=1320382480​​


----------



## zozo28

Yay! Im also due Friday the 13th July and am 4 weeks today. Congratulations! I'll be the first to join you


----------



## SLCMommy

zozo - That is really cool what we share the EDD. Rather exciting!


----------



## Viking15

Hi! I'm due in July as well. I have two estimated due dates. One based on first day of AF and one on the ovations date. I can't remember which is which. But I remember one was the 13th as well. And the other was the 15th. Friday the 13th sounds scary! My husband and I were both born in July and we were married in July so I guess July was just meant to be our big month. I'm so excited as this is our first. I'm pretty clueless and would love some bump buddies to help answer all my questions. Thanks for starting the thread. Hopefully we all have super sticky beans!


----------



## saffytaffy

Hi Everyone! How exciting! We just found out we are expecting our first baby July 7, 2012. Today I am 4w 5d and in a couple hours 4w 6d. I am having some conerns over a miscarriage due to brown spotting and discharge but hoping like hell things will go well. There is nothing I can do but wait and hope though. Please send your thoughts and prayers to our little bean!!


----------



## zozo28

SLCMommy said:


> zozo - That is really cool what we share the EDD. Rather exciting!

I know! You're the only other I've 'met' so far with the same Edd!&#58389;

i take it youre not supetstitious either!


----------



## Lillerina

I'm just barely squeezing into this group with a July 1 due date. :happydance:


----------



## zozo28

Viking15 said:


> Hi! I'm due in July as well. I have two estimated due dates. One based on first day of AF and one on the ovations date. I can't remember which is which. But I remember one was the 13th as well. And the other was the 15th. Friday the 13th sounds scary! My husband and I were both born in July and we were married in July so I guess July was just meant to be our big month. I'm so excited as this is our first. I'm pretty clueless and would love some bump buddies to help answer all my questions. Thanks for starting the thread. Hopefully we all have super sticky beans!

And another maybe for the 13th or close, hello!


----------



## Babykiser

Hi gals!!! :hi: I would like to join your group if I could! Today I am 11dpo and 4w 4d, my edd is July 9th :wohoo: this baby will be mine and dh's first child and we are very excited!
Huge congrats to all of you an wishing everyone a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm due 14 July! 

And oh, you have one of those neat Walmart tests! I got one the other day! They are so awesome!


----------



## jennijunni

congrats ladies!!!! SLCmama, my 3 BIL's lives in SLC too!!! And I have a ton of friends who live either in SLC or the surrounding area!!


----------



## sweetangel

Hey Ladies,

Im due 4th July very very excited!! Found out i was pregnant at 12dpo with a very faint line on a hpt and confirmation on a blood test, the last week and a bit have dragged sooo much, have had 2 more lots of betas which were good, and due a scan next wk at 6wks due to previous m/c 6wks ago. I just want my 12 wk scan though and to know everything is ok and to be able to relax a bit more. Im hoping though with the first 12 wks been on the run up to christmas it will hopefully fly by :)

Sweet xx


----------



## BERDC99

Can I join in? I will be 4 weeks tomorrow. I am hoping to get in to the doctor soon cause three test just is not enough to get through my head that I am preg again. I had a PUL about two months ago.


----------



## peapod11

im july 6th due date :)


----------



## Bestla

Congrats on all your :bfp:
I am due 11 July, for now :) We had a Mc in Feb and i hope this one sticks. But so far I feel pregnant so :thumbup:
Got a faint line at 7 DPO and my digi said 1-2 weeks at 9DPO.
How is everybody feeling? I have sore boobs and aches and cramps, bit of nausea but sure that will get worse soon.
:dust:


----------



## Jennifer.

oh my gosh thats so funny!! We found out the same exact day and are exactly 4 weeks along..


----------



## Babykiser

Don't really have any symptoms...I'm a bit more hungry than usual and sometimes I get cramps like af is going to come(that kinda freaks me out sometimes) but overall I don't feel any different!! Anyone got a beta test done yet?? I had one done at 8dpo and my levels were only 12...not as high as I thought they would be :( waiting on the results from my 10dpo testing.


----------



## SLCMommy

I am absolutely tickled to see so many people join just while I was sleeping! LOL. :happydance: Like someone else said, I hope we all have sticky beans! =D&gt;

jenni - No Way! Haha, Do you ever come to the SLC area? I live about 20 minutes south of a drive on the highway from SLC. I love this area. Just moved here from Minnesota! 

AFM, my symptoms are really nothing so far. They kind of stopped, but I'm not too scared that it means anything. My hormones just leveled out, but I think while I was TTC my mind was wondering SO much I probably made little things that were "normal" into HUGE deals and probably played into the "symptoms" a little bit. :haha: I am a little nervous for a m/c just because I got my IUD taken out on September 6th, and I just PRAY (I'm religious, lol sorry guys) that my uterine lining is thick enough to keep this pregnancy going.


----------



## babyharris201

hi ladies! I am due July 8 and would love to join this group! This will be my 3rd baby. 2nd with my dh. we are so excited. Shocked we fell pregnant our first month trying, but over the moon! Congrats on everyones BFP!


----------



## booklover

SLC Thanks so much for starting this thread. I have been looking for one since I found out a few days ago about my BFP.

I am 4 weeks exactly today and due 11th July as I have short cycles.

Has anyone been to the doctors for their first appointment? I am going to wait till next week to phone up. I have heard that in the UK doctors can be a bit funny if you ring up too early!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone :flower:


----------



## Jennifer.

booklover said:


> SLC Thanks so much for starting this thread. I have been looking for one since I found out a few days ago about my BFP.
> 
> I am 4 weeks exactly today and due 11th July as I have short cycles.
> 
> Has anyone been to the doctors for their first appointment? I am going to wait till next week to phone up. I have heard that in the UK doctors can be a bit funny if you ring up too early!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone :flower:

I need a referral to an obgyn so I go to the doctors today..im a bit nervous he will say i'm not pregnant or something


----------



## Babykiser

I haven't made an appt yet, but I have had blood work done twice. Had my 1st one at 8dpo levels were at 12, and 10dpo they were 34. Still kinda low but they have almost tripled in 48 hours so that makes me happy! :)

Anyone had blood work done yet?


----------



## porkypig

Hi everyone and congrats!! I got a bfp on monday and God willing, am due July 15th which is my lo's birthday!! havent got many symptoms as such, eating a bit more and achy legs oh and feel fat! hope everyones good xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hi Everyone. 16 DPO today and received my very first BFP on EPT with Dark lines! Due Date 7/12/12 from pregnancy calculator. When are you all going to start making ob appts?


----------



## LilDreamy

Hi!!!

I have 2 possible due dates!

July 12th based off of AF
and July 13th Based off of Ovulation!!

So EEKKK!! Maybe we'll have our little ones all on the same day!! :D :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

peacelikeariv said:


> Hi Everyone. 16 DPO today and received my very first BFP on EPT with Dark lines! Due Date 7/12/12 from pregnancy calculator. When are you all going to start making ob appts?

Hey I confirmed my pregnancy today at the doctors and they told me to wait 48 - 72 hours to schedule my OB appointment.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Hey my due date is June 26, but who knows I could have a July baby :) mostly I wanted to say hello cause I'm from Utah too! I live in Utah county though.


----------



## CAOILIN

Im due July 12th!!! So nervous/excited its my first pregnancy, got 1st doctors appointment on tuesday:wacko:


----------



## ~Hope~

How cool is this thread. I got my BFP this morning and my edd is July 13 too! So funny to find other girls with the same dates :)


----------



## babyharris201

went to a pregnancy clinic and got a test, came back positive. They schedule me for a free ultrasound on 11/28, when I'm almost 8 weeks to check for a heartbeat. I am so excited!! For my son, I only got one ultrasound at 18 weeks! I am so excited, yet nervus for the scan. I am going to wait till my insurance goes thru, then call and make my first ob appt. I am hoping I can get my firs appt the same day as my ultrasound.


----------



## mlyn26

There's a July babies group in the pregnancy group section but can i join this too if this continues? x


----------



## CloverMouse

Confirmed today Should be due around the 14th


----------



## mlyn26

It may be best if we all join this one;
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/782981-july-babies.html
Because this will go through all the trimesters where is this thread is only in 1st tri? x


----------



## hayden23

just found out im having a july baby and im due the 15th cant wait :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Magical - Nice! Are you down in Provo? 

AFM, I made a obgyn appointment for my first ob appointment today :) I guess they like you to be at least on her near 10 weeks, so it's the appointment is for December 15th :happydance::happydance: So excited! My thoughts is that so they can hear the heartbeat right now. Who knows? :shrug: I'm from Minnesota, and where I was from you always had an appointment called a "pregnancy confirmation" where they check your pelvis, do a pregnancy test, gather up information, etc etc and than make an appointment for the fallowing two weeks for the first "real" ob visit but I guess where I live in Utah they don't. They said the more expensive over-the-counter pregnancy tests are good enough. lol :haha: Alrighty...than! I was actually at the medical clinic for something unrelated, but I stopped by Wal-Mart and got prenatal pills. (in case you haven't noticed a pattern, I've been going to Wal-Mart a lot lately. Haha. I have a biopsy November 9th for an abnormal pap, but I'm going to call my midwife and see what she wants to do now that i'm pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## razorhips

booklover said:


> SLC Thanks so much for starting this thread. I have been looking for one since I found out a few days ago about my BFP.
> 
> I am 4 weeks exactly today and due 11th July as I have short cycles.
> 
> Has anyone been to the doctors for their first appointment? I am going to wait till next week to phone up. I have heard that in the UK doctors can be a bit funny if you ring up too early!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone :flower:

Hello Booklover, I have been for my first docs appointment today and they were fine about it. She just updated my notes and asked if I was taking folic acid and then referred me to the midwife.....soooo exciting! I live in Notts too so it'll be cool chatting to you.

I am pregnant with number 2 and due date is 10th July! So happy!


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: Yip, was going to say about the due in July thread too. I'm jealous of all you international girls. In the UK they don't confirm pregnancy at the doctors, and we have to wait until we're 8 weeks to see a midwife :wacko: The wait is torture!


----------



## Babykiser

SLCMommy said:


> Magical - Nice! Are you down in Provo?
> 
> AFM, I made a obgyn appointment for my first ob appointment today :) I guess they like you to be at least on her near 10 weeks, so it's the appointment is for December 15th :happydance::happydance: So excited! My thoughts is that so they can hear the heartbeat right now. Who knows? :shrug: I'm from Minnesota, and where I was from you always had an appointment called a "pregnancy confirmation" where they check your pelvis, do a pregnancy test, gather up information, etc etc and than make an appointment for the fallowing two weeks for the first "real" ob visit but I guess where I live in Utah they don't. They said the more expensive over-the-counter pregnancy tests are good enough. lol :haha: Alrighty...than! I was actually at the medical clinic for something unrelated, but I stopped by Wal-Mart and got prenatal pills. (in case you haven't noticed a pattern, I've been going to Wal-Mart a lot lately. Haha. I have a biopsy November 9th for an abnormal pap, but I'm going to call my midwife and see what she wants to do now that i'm pregnant. :hugs:

my dr office is the same way, they wont see you offically until you are about 9 weeks. i may get to be seen sooner only because i have had two pregnancy losses this year.

and i see you have a midwife instead of a dr or nurse...do you think they are better to have in the states? xxxx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

SLCMommy I am close to Provo! Yeah my dr won't see me till I'm 10-12 weeks. (my appt is made for when I'm 10 weeks). Back when I was pregnant with my third baby they used to see you at 8 weeks (but that was 6 years ago lol)


----------



## lianne82

I think I'm due 6th of July! Got to be confirmed by scan but thats not til mid December. I've joined the other post too


----------



## MammaHuff12

Hey girls!! Got my BFP on Monday the 31st and I am officially 4 weeks today!! I went to the doctor on Wednesday for a "pregnancy confirmation" and my official OB visit is on December 14. I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 21st of this month. I think I am due around July 14th!!! So excited for us all!!! :)


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to you all on your Bfp!! I found out on Monday that were expecting our first baby following icsi treatment. We are over the moon. Still a little bit apprehensive as feeling awful af cramps. After trying for nearly two years I just want everything to be ok. 

This thread will be good. I am due on the 09/07/12. Hope we get to carry our beautiful baby home. So very excited. 

Xx


----------



## booklover

Thanks for that Razorhips :thumbup:

Nice to see you are nearby in location and due date!! Looking forward to chatting :flower:

This thread is great. So many bump buddies already!


----------



## greenpear

:wave: Hi everyone! Mind if I join in? Like SLCMommy I found out yesterday at 12 dpo and tomorrow will be 4 weeks exactly I think! So my duedate also might be July 13 :wacko: I'm a bit superstitious so I hope it will either be 12 or 14 :rofl:

Anyways, this is my attempt #2 for baby #1 - I tried for a year and got lucky in September. Unfortunately I MC at the end of Sept at 6.5 weeks, and I'm amazed to be preggo now because hubby and I decided to wait 1 cycle and then once had an "ooops" and that was the only time that I could have conceived and I did :shock:

Anyways, sorry for rambling but I'm excited and very scared and hope to complete my journey this time and looking forward to meeting all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## gsm

Hello Everyone and Congratulations to all the future moms :)

I'm pregnant for the 1st time after the 1st month of TTC. We found out Last Saturday October 29th after 4 positive pregnancy tests. My current due date is July 11th 2012 but will have my first appointment with a midwife on November 28th. 

So far no symptoms, besides very mild cramps here and there as if I am getting my period for the last 4 days or so.


----------



## Abbys_Mom

Hi all!! Another July birther here!! July 16th based on O day, 18th based on AF! SO EXCITED!!! Was TTC for 3 months!! Found out yesterday, CONFIRMED today! I am 11dpo! We all have a long wait! But, everything that's worth it is worth the wait! Congrats to everyone! Yay for 6/12!!:happydance:


----------



## sugapop5

Hi everyone. Think I'll join you all as well. Just found out a week ago I was about 5 weeks along. Due date is around July 2nd. It was quite a surprise that I was pregnant - I hate 2 uteruses (uterine didelphys), but not the typical case. I also have endometrosis, so I was feeling quite pessimistic. Needless to say, it is quite exciting to know I am even fertile! LOL.


----------



## raevanaa

July 13th for me as well! Just found out and confirmed with the doc today! I'm 13DPO
https://i40.tinypic.com/abnvpx.jpg


----------



## Babykiser

Raevanaa- those are great lines!! Nice and pink!!!

There are so many July 13th due dates on here!! That's kinda cool I think! Hospitals will definately be busy that day :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies, I'm due in July as well.I found out Oct. 28th! Super excited for all of us!


----------



## SLCMommy

rae - GREAT LINES!!!!


----------



## zozo28

For those ladies that are around 4 weeks- do you have sore boobs yet? I'm a bit worried as I've had two chemicals this year (and had sore boobs with those around 10dpo onwards) but currently I have no symptoms. My first beta at 12 dpo was 29 and I got bloods drawn again yesterday so I'm hoping they've doubled ( or more). It's hard not to worrybeing so early. What symptoms does everyone have?


----------



## SLCMommy

All you ladies are just so awesome! :thumbup: I have a midwife for women related issues, but an OBGYN for pregnancies. Midwives are just as good for "issues", but MY personal opinion is that I like doctors when it comes to my pregnancies. That's just me, though. Where I lived in Minnesota we didn't have any midwives & than I came down to Utah and theres ton! (Many more babies born here). I personally can't believe I got pregnant this fast either! After having my IUD for almost three years, I honestly didn't think that I would of gotten pregnant just a month later. That's insane! I was near tears & panic because I was reading how some woman take over a year to conceive a child. :cry:. I feel so impatient - waiting until December 15th to hear my babies heartbeat and knowing that I might not get an ultrasound until the 21 weeks kills! Where I am originally from, you know - they book you in right away to start prenatal care & automatically give you an ultrasound a week later (earliest is 6 wks). I'm unsure of how it is here in Utah. :dohh: Oh well! Anyways, I uploaded a live pregnancy test onto my youtube channel...just because I am silly like that!! :haha: I have been feeling tender right above my pelvic area (actually, to be more frank it's right below my kangaroo pouch that I have from my last three pregnancies...LOL!!!) but I've felt that same feeling with every one of my pregnancies. But, isn't 4 weeks kinda early to start feeling that? & I know I am not playing mind tricks with myself on this symptom :haha: I'm wondering if i'm just more sensitive because it's #4 for me? & because I had the IUD? :shrug: Hard to tell. It's nothing severe so it's not making me worry, but it's just rather tender sometimes. My fatigue at this point will still be the death of me. :sleep:


----------



## greenpear

Hey girls, I might have spoke too soon. I started to wipe pink tonight, so I think there will be no July baby for me after all :sad1: this is how my last MC started, except that I got to enjoy my pregnancy for a few weeks, and this time it's happening almost right away....Good luck to everyone else and I hope everyone here will have nice healthy babies in July :dust:


----------



## Babykiser

Greenpear- :hugs: Im so sorry!! I really hope that is not the case this time!! xxxxx


----------



## zozo28

greenpear said:


> Hey girls, I might have spoke too soon. I started to wipe pink tonight, so I think there will be no July baby for me after all :sad1: this is how my last MC started, except that I got to enjoy my pregnancy for a few weeks, and this time it's happening almost right away....Good luck to everyone else and I hope everyone here will have nice healthy babies in July :dust:

I'm so sorry, I have also experienced this in the past and it's so disappointing. But I've read that if you start bleeding in early pregnancy, it only leads to miscarriage around 50percent of the time. I have my fingers crossed for you xx:hugs:


----------



## greenpear

Thanks girls - I appreciate your kind words but I feel quite skeptical because of what happened before. I blame myself - we shouldn't have BD without protection this cycle and waited for normal AF to come. I think our carelessness has led us to lose this one as well :sad1: I guess we'll see what happens but I'm not hopeful..


----------



## SLCMommy

greenpear - I'm sorry :( But could it be implantation bleeding? FX this little beanie is snuggled into your lining and stays there!


----------



## razorhips

zozo28 said:


> For those ladies that are around 4 weeks- do you have sore boobs yet? I'm a bit worried as I've had two chemicals this year (and had sore boobs with those around 10dpo onwards) but currently I have no symptoms. My first beta at 12 dpo was 29 and I got bloods drawn again yesterday so I'm hoping they've doubled ( or more). It's hard not to worrybeing so early. What symptoms does everyone have?

Hi Zozo - I have no real symptoms yet, I though I had a wave of nausea the other day but nothing since so try not to worry :hugs:

Greenpear - fx all is okay :baby:


----------



## greenpear

SLCMommy said:


> greenpear - I'm sorry :( But could it be implantation bleeding? FX this little beanie is snuggled into your lining and stays there!

Can implantation bleeding happen after you get your bfp? This is what my test looked like on Thursday at roughly 12 dpo and I didn't get any spotting before that :shrug: but I'm not an expert...
 



Attached Files:







Nov bfp!.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babykiser

Greenpear- I'm not sure about implatation after a bfp, but that line on ur test is clear as day! How many dpo are u now?


----------



## SLCMommy

Greenpear - I'm thinking that unless you are seeing actual red blood, and enough of it...it was just some kind of early bleeding. That test is definitely positive, and although the "pinkish" might not be implantation bleeding, it just could mean your uterus is a tad irritated by the hormone changes and the fact it's been invaded :) haha


----------



## greenpear

Well, I'm about 14 dpo today and I'm just sad because that's exactly how last one started - first it was barely visible pink, then it progressed into brighter and brighter till it was all red...and then came pain and hell known as MC

I'm sorry I don't mean to be negative, especially when everyone is so excited for their bfp's 

I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I know I won't relax till I see a heartbeat on US


Sticky :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Abbys_Mom

greenpear said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> greenpear - I'm sorry :( But could it be implantation bleeding? FX this little beanie is snuggled into your lining and stays there!
> 
> Can implantation bleeding happen after you get your bfp? This is what my test looked like on Thursday at roughly 12 dpo and I didn't get any spotting before that :shrug: but I'm not an expert...Click to expand...

No honey I'm sorry. You can't get implantation bleeding post HPT. The egg has to implant in order for the HcG to be detected in the mother's blood system or urine (after the blood is cleansed by the kidneys). I hate that this is happening to you. I wish I could take it away or at least give you a hug. Don't give up. :hugs: Let's home that it's just normal spotting which does happen. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hello everyone. Have you ladies been thinking about baby names yet? Anyone wishing for a certain gender? I have a 6 year old girl, a 4 year old son, and a 3 year old son...so I really am wanting a girl. Although, I will be happy and feel blessed regardless of the gender, there is just a slice of my heart going into this in hopes that this baby is a little girl. :winkwink: We are undecided for middle names just yet, but for a girl we decided Charlotte & for a boy, Liam. We are not letting our families know what name we are going to pick before the baby is born. We don't want to hear "I do/don't like that" or "hey, I wanted that name for my baby" etc..etc... That stuff is so immature and gets old REALLY quick. :dohh: I mean, this is such a special time in our lives and I have a sister in law that's already given in a laundry list of things that I can and cannot do with this child. (She is 18, married). She even scolded me...get this.... told me that I CANNOT have a child with red hair. How can I help that?! That SHE wants to be the one to have a red-headed baby! (red hair runs in our family but so far all the kiddos have been blonde in the babies generation) She told me awhile ago when she found out I loved the name Charlotte we cannot use that name because when her & her DH have a girl, they want to name her Scarlett because her DH had a little sister named Charlotte that died and that want to keep her memory alive by naming their daughter a name similar to his sister's name. First off, she's not pregnant. 2nd, Forgive me if I seem harsh...but as heartbreaking is that his little sister died (a few years ago) I don't know my sister in laws husband that well. I'm fairly new to the family, I never knew her husbands sister, his mom, dad, etc... or anything. I thought of Charlotte independently. If they wanted to name her Charlotte for that reason, than I'd be more understanding but they want to name their future daughter (if they ever have one) Scarlett which to me are two separate names. We still plan on using Charlotte, and if she wants to have a tantrum:brat:, she can. 
Anyways! :happydance: Our ideas that we'd actually use are:

Charlotte Lucille
Charlotte Lucy
Charlotte Kate
Charlotte Norah
Charlotte Ashley (my name is Ashley)
Charlotte Junia
Charlotte Estelle 

...and, we haven't gotten very far on Liam. lol!


----------



## greenpear

I like name Norah :D but Charlotte is nice too!


If my bean sticks then it will be Anya for a girl and Misha (Michael) for a boy :D


----------



## Viking15

We are both hoping for a boy. Although I keep seeing baby girls and they are awfully cute. My sister had two girls and I am just know my dad would love a grandson. 
I love the names Alexander and Isabel. My DH is insisting on Alessandro, but that is fine. I could still call him Alex :winkwink:


----------



## LilDreamy

I like Charlotte Estelle the best! Sounds so beautiful! :D

And I kow what you mean with not telling family what you want to name your baby.

I told my mom I like the name "Maddex" for a baby boy... And my oh my did she have her negative opinions on that. Gosh mad me so upset. I really loved the name and feel I can't name the baby that anymore.

Blehg... OH wants to name our son, if we're having a boy, after him. And quite frankly... I don't like his name at all. It happens to be my brothers name as well. He wants to name hime "Joseph" :sick:. I think naming a child after yourself is just plain silly. But there is no getting him to change his mind. :(
So if we have a boy... hopefully it is twins... so I can name one what I want. Lol.

And if it's a girl... I'm not sure.
People say the name Arianna is used too much... which I never knew this.
And I like the name Hazel and Sadie. So not sure really. I'm really hoping to continue looking until I find a really good name.


----------



## Babykiser

Ohhh I like Charlotte Kate!!! Very nice! 
I like the names you other ladies picked out as well!

Dh and I would like to have a little boy for our 1st, and as far as names....if it's a girl I think I want to name her Alana Nicole and for a boy...lildreamy ur not going to like this...but after my dh, Nicholas. I think it's cute :) this is pregnancy number 3 for us, so hope we finally get to name our baby! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

You ladies all have wonderful names :) I don't think it's silly to name a child after yourself :) I mean, people name their children after their grandparents, ya know? :happydance: Although Joseph is rather plain IMO, BUT if you had a boy and had to name him that, you could always call him "Joey" which is think is very masculine yet still very, very sweet :) As far as Alana goes, My sister is Alana Rae , (Uh-lane-ah) and I've always thought Alana with either way to saying it was beautiful. However, people would call her (Uh-lonn-ah) so if the occasional mix up doesn't bother you, I would say go for it because it's a darling name :happydance: Wow! I can't believe we actually are here talking about baby names...and having it count! I love the name Norah Charlotte & that's what I had picked out but DH LOVES, LOVES, LOVES Charlotte & I like Charlotte enough to let him name her the first name Charlotte :winkwink: :cloud9:


----------



## Babykiser

Lol I know it's kinda weird for me to be discussing baby names!! I don't wanna get ahead of myself, but I KNOW this pregnancy is going to be successful!!! I have such a positive attitiude and I'm so ready to be a mom!! Also being on these kind of positive threads helps alot too!! Thanks SLC for making it!! :)

Greenpear- how are u Hun??? Has the bleeding stopped?? xxxx


----------



## greenpear

Babykisser - yes hun, I didn't have anything yesterday so I'm praying and hoping nothing will happen. Yesterday while I was in a car I got hit with a random wave of nausea, and this morning my stomach feels a bit off. 4 weeks is too early no? But hopefully it will be a good sign :flower:

SLCMommy - I know what you mean about naming babies after grandparents - if we have a boy we'll name him after my grandpa (and biliion of my uncles, cousins, second cousins, third cousins, great uncles :wacko: you get the picture - most of males in my huge extended families are Misha) but hubby really liked girl to be Anya, although I like Emily better. But Anya is a nice name too so it's ok. At first he wanted to name her Anuk and I said "No way! :shock: " so we compromised :haha:


----------



## Babykiser

Greenpear- that's great!!! :) I hope things continue to go well! And nausea is a great sign that things are going well! xxxx


----------



## greenpear

Thanks Babykisser - you are right, it's so important to have a positive attitude. It's just that recently (over last 2 months) there's been several deaths in my family and my MC, which is why I was so down yesterday. But today I feel better. Usually I'm a pretty positive person though, so I'll try to remember that and feel positive now.

Thank you for all of your support,

Thank you everyone else for all of the support!


----------



## Babykiser

:hugs: that's what we are here for


----------



## beanhunter

Hello! Room for 1 more? 
I've just got my :bfp: on metformin after failing with clomid and 2 laps this year. 2 years in the making so hoping it sticks!


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats beanhunter!!! Fx'd for a sticky baby! :baby:


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw greenpear, I'm sorry for your rough time. That sounds really tough. :(
:hugs:

But the bright side you are going to have a happy and healthy 9 months and will have a precious baby in your arms soon! =]

&& about the naming my baby after her dad and not liking it... it's just... his dads name is Joseph, His name is Joseph, My Brothers name is Joseph, my Cousins name is Joseph... there comes a time when enough is enough. LOL.

And yea... I think I will deffinately Go with Joey if I must. Lol. None of them go by that name. So yay! lol.

Gosh... My back is REALLY killing me... or maybe my kidney.. it only hurts on the right side.. wtheck? And I've been cramping really bad, and got Nauseous really bad.

I think it's all due to the 15 minutes of Crying and stressing I was doing about an hour ago. :/ Hope all is ok.


----------



## greenpear

Babykiser said:


> :hugs: that's what we are here for

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

beanhunter said:


> Hello! Room for 1 more?
> I've just got my :bfp: on metformin after failing with clomid and 2 laps this year. 2 years in the making so hoping it sticks!

:yipee: Yay! Come join the club!


----------



## SLCMommy

Greenpear - I personally LOVE Anya :) 

Hey, is anyone else already emotionally unstable? LOL I tend to snap easily now and I get a flash of anger if someone even looks at my cross-eyed. When it's over, I just laugh because of how mad I got so quickly, it's ridiculous. Do you ladies think this is normal at this stage?


----------



## greenpear

Thanks! I'm better this time than last in terms of being emotional, although some thing can make me very sad. Hope your moods won't get in the way too much hun!

Question for everybody: did anyone notice their boobs shrink over the last few days/weeks? Mine were huge in 2ww and now my bloat went away and they are tiny...I'm so puzzled and not sure if that's a good thing or not and whether it is normal...??


----------



## SLCMommy

greenpear- Your boobies are just fine I would assume :holly: :hugs: It's probably just your hormones leveling out, really. Symptoms and signs can come & go in all sorts of strengths, & right now, I don't think breast size should be of anything that would make me be concerned. :thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

Haha you are so right SLCMommy! I'm trying not to focus too much on pregnancy right now so that in case it doesn't work out I won't take it as harshly as I did last time, but I keep catching myself trying to pay attention to my body and decide whether things are going well or not :dohh: :blush:

I really want MS this time around! I would feel sooo much better if I did. I know it sounds stupid and that lots of women have healthy pregnancies without MS but last time it never came and I MC...so this time I hope it comes with vengeance and I have a healthy bean!


----------



## beanhunter

I bet as soon as we get ms we will be complaining about it though but I know what you mean about wanting it. I'm still really crampy. Is that normal? Boobs are so sore but I'm not especially emotional. Just no appetite and difficulty sleeping. Still in shock!


----------



## Babykiser

Lol I wish my little bean would give me some boobs!!! Mine are small! Lol!! Don't worry greenpear as much as I try not too, I symptom spot like crazy. But I'd say so far we are doing just fine :)

beanhunter- Id swear af was here if I wasn't pregnant! I have those cramps almost everyday, but it's normal. Your body is trying to get ready for the months ahead, I read in one of my baby books that by like 6 weeks your uterus has almost doubled in size!!


----------



## lornapj83

hey ladies congrats on all your BFP and a h&h 9 months :) i found out on november the 5th im pregnant and my EDD is 15th july i think lol :)


----------



## LilDreamy

This pregnancy is deffinately playing with my emotions!

I even cried at work today...ahh! lol what the heck??

And man have I been one mean woman. :D

I think I'm having a boy. I'm acting complete opposite of When I was pregnant with Alexa.

I have been pootin soo much too LOL :blush:


----------



## booklover

Welcome lorna :flower:

How is everyone finding their pregnancies? This is my first. What about everyone else?


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone, for the last few weeks I barley have ANY motivation to do anything :dohh: I put up a 4 week pregnancy video on youtube last night. When I told the kids they are having another baby brother or sister, their response is "Well, your gunna wake up in the morning and have to go poop!".....Thanks, Kids. :dohh: 

I need your opinions for those who live in the USA. My DH is the only one who works right now (as I am a stay at home mother). We make a little less than that the guidelines are for WIC for a family of 6 (they count unborn baby). Do you think morally it's okay to sign up for WIC? The only ones that would get anything is my three year old son, and myself since I am pregnant. So I'm guess some milk, some cheese, etc.... & I probably wouldn't be getting a ton of stuff. We are not in desperation, but we could use the help temporarily. We might not even need to continue on it after July when i'm due because hopefully things will be looking up for us than. :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya. I don't think it's wrong to use WIC. Heck... that's where our Tax Dollars go.
If you guys need or want it, then get it. I think. :D
I use WIC. I'm not in DESPERATE need of it... not sure many people are(though there are some days I don't know what I would have done without it). But it most deffinately relieves alot of Financial stress. You can always stop getting it when you feel ready to stop. Good luck. :)


----------



## justonemore11

I'm due July 14th....
I had 2 blood draws so far:
13 dpo 50 HCG
15 dpo 127 HCG
I get another one in a week to make sure all is rising good...
So far the only symptom I have is some cramps, tugging and tighness in my belly
I have 2 kids and I never had 1 symptom with either of them....

Here's to happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Babykiser

Lorna and Justonemore- :hi: welcome ladies!!! And congrats to you both!!!

SLC- hey Hun, I agree with lildreamy....it's ok to use wic if u need to! That's what it's there for! And don't be ashamed of it either, some ppl try to make it seem like a bad thing to have, but is the total opposite!! It helps families in need :) I think it's a wonderful program!! xxxx


----------



## angieloo

Can i join too? I am due July 11th with our first after trying for awhile.

So excited!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies. I'm depressed right now :cry: First off, our one & only car totally broke down again today, just a month after it broke down the first time. We had to pay $400.00 to get it fixed, but I had to wait three long weeks in order for us to get that money..UGH. :dohh: Than today, my neighbors (who is one of my SIL and her DH) told my landlord (who is my MIL ... lol, i know...live in apartments but were all close together) that they didn't like my 3 year old's fits today and it makes them have stress. My three year old cried a lot today because he wasn't feeling good. My kids sometimes do throw :brat: fits, but they are kids and they do it in their bedrooms usually. (I send them to their rooms when naughty - the 6 and 4 year old). A mother can only do so much, ya know? My DH & I have $6,000 to pay off of court fees, because someone (I really don't want to get into it) tried to take me to court for the custody of my children because they didn't want us moving to Utah. (Hint: my children are not DH's biological) but the judge's verdict was in my favor since I am a good mom, and have not done anything wrong. I'm just at my wits end about my never-ending-bad-luck. I really, really hate to come off as a baby but I need someplace to vent/cry. I thought our car was fixed, my 18 year old SIL was done being a little brat, but now everything is coming back on us again it only makes me feel THAT much more stressed now that I am pregnant. Don't get me wrong, I love this beanie and I do not regret him/her but the way things are right now doesn't look very promising. I'm kind of glad the baby is not due until July because that gives me some time to figure stuff out. DH & I were going to pay off the court fee's and than apply for a home loan next march, while just keeping our smaller car. But, this car keeps breaking down and my in-laws said that they really don't want him borrowing it like he did last month when it broke down to get to work because thats my MILs only car, too. And, I also feel bad my inconviencing them that much. I know God will provide for me, but now i'm just stuck with KNOWING we need a newer/different car because this one isn't worth it....and, I really want out of here. UGH, I don't know..i don't know...i don't know! :nope:

I found a place that takes pregnant, uninsured women ( my insurance kicks in January 1st) & give them prenatal care. They said since my first OB appointment with my doctor in next month, I can only be under their care until than (which I'm totally fine with!) but today I got a "pregnancy verification" appointment which I needed for WIC, but they said they would like to give me an ultrasound!! So my ultrasound is November 21st & I will be 6 weeks along.


----------



## greenpear

:hugs: Aww I'm sorry you had to go through all that trouble with your car hun. And I can imagine how tough it is to deal with everything when your kids are cranky as well - I don't have any yet and I'm soo sooo tired now, I can only imagine how you feel right now! :hugs:

Woohoo for your ultrasound! This is so exciting!!!! I'm hoping and sending you lot's of good vibes and hope you see your little bean with a heartbeat :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

eek, what alot to deal with!

I have kind of similar issues. We're trying to find a new house too but across the world... And I'll be doing it Alone without OH and I'll have our 1year old with me while 4-5 months preggo. :S

Luckily I don't have unthoughtful people giving me problems. >:l

And just wanted to say, we both have our Uktra sound dates on the same day!! :D

I think that's my ultrasound day...? it's when my OBGYN appointment is. IDK if thats when they do an ultrasound or not.


----------



## Babykiser

Wow!! :hugs: sooo sorry u have to deal with all of this! Not having a working car can be a pain in the butt!! Hopefully everything finds a way to work things out!! And although you may not want too, getting a new car may ease some of the stress. You will have the peace of mind knowing that you and your family have a reliable car and don't have to depend on others :) And how awesome that you are getting an ultrasound!! That's going to be so exciting! Hang in there mama things will get better xxxx


----------



## Babykiser

Angieloo- hello and welcome!! Congrats!!! We are a day apart on our tickers and I also got my bfp on Halloween!!! :)


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! Can I join the group? My due date is July 13th. I have no symptoms and it makes me nervous....I know I should be happy for that, but I am so nerves! 

sLC- sorry you have to deal with all of that...I know you have faith and you will preservere!

I'm so excited about this thread! I was looking for something like this!


----------



## angieloo

Thanks Babykisser:) it was very exciting, but also crazy because we have a huge family get together on Halloween and it was so hard to keep the secret:)

SLCmommy: sorry about the rough time. All that, plus the stress a new baby can create quite a hectic time. I hope things are better very soon!

Welcome canada! Don't worry - most women don't have any symptoms at all until the sixth week


----------



## Babykiser

Angieloo- lol yes keeping the secret is the hardest part!! When do u plan on telling your family? I'm waiting until 12 weeks :)

Canada- congrats on ur :bfp: and like angieloo said, it's ok if u don't have any symptoms. Only thing I have is an increased appetite, so I really don't have any symptoms either.


----------



## Canada8

Thanks ladies for the reassurance!


----------



## angieloo

Babykisser: we're telling our parents on Thanksgiving and everyone else after Christmas. We are putting the sonogram under the plates at thanksgiving and telling everyone we pulled names for secret santa and their picked name is under the plate so it will be a big surprise :) I cannot wait!


----------



## LilDreamy

Canada, consider yourself lucky. Lol. It will kick in eventually.. or maybe not. My last pregnancy I didn't really have any symptoms.

This time around it's horrible! :sick:

Nauseus all day, constant AF cramping, Hunger spell, Craving but don't know what, exhausted, heartburn, and constant running to the bathroom. 

Enjoy it while you can. It may get quite rough! :)


----------



## Babykiser

angieloo said:


> Babykisser: we're telling our parents on Thanksgiving and everyone else after Christmas. We are putting the sonogram under the plates at thanksgiving and telling everyone we pulled names for secret santa and their picked name is under the plate so it will be a big surprise :) I cannot wait!

Omg that is soo cool!!! What a nice suprise that is going to be for the holidays!!! Lol I'm excited and I'm not even going to be there!!! xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Evening girls. Hope everyone's doing ok. Feel horrid today and vomited this morning. Thought ms was normally later on? Also such sore bb and really crampy after a manic day at work. :(


----------



## ktskittle

I want to join. I had a BFP yesterday at 9dpo and headed over to dr that afternoon for tests. HCG is 64 and progesterone is 17... They put me on prometrium as a precaution since my sister had to have it to sustain pregnancies, and I miscarried at 4 weeks last month. Praying for a sticky little one this time! What's weird is that last month my pregnancy tests always stayed REALLY faint. This month they are profoundly darker and yet I had really sore BBs last month and none this month. My only real symptom is i had light pink discharge at 7dpo (implantation bleeding I suppose.)
As for names... 
Madeline Reese for a girl
Matthew Corey for a boy

(Although I once debated Madison Reese instead... What do you think?)


----------



## Canada8

I love Madison Reese! Congratulations


----------



## MrsSasha

I am due 9 th of July


----------



## angieloo

Ktskittle: congrats! Hope your bean is a sticky one!!!


----------



## ktskittle

angieloo said:


> Ktskittle: congrats! Hope your bean is a sticky one!!!

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## greenpear

angieloo said:


> Babykisser: we're telling our parents on Thanksgiving and everyone else after Christmas. We are putting the sonogram under the plates at thanksgiving and telling everyone we pulled names for secret santa and their picked name is under the plate so it will be a big surprise :) I cannot wait!


Aww that's so cute! I don't think I'll be able to hold off that far hehe. As soon as I have a scan and if everything is ok, I'll rush over to mom's house and show it to her! (that is of course if she doesn't guess before that - my mom and grandma are very perceptive, and my grandma has been on my pregnancy lookout since i got married which was over a year ago)


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone, Ashley Here! :howdy: 

angieloo - I wanted to do something similar, but I couldn't control myself when I got my BFP's :dohh: I ran all over the house screaming, doing the happy dance & than ran over and told my MIL :winkwink: I should of remained calm, but oh well! 

ktkittle - Although I love the name Madison ( and it's not as common as what it used to be) I would personally still do Madeline. :pink:

AFM, Our broken car got DH drivable...meaning he knows how to fix it in a flash but I don't. Thought it was okay to drive yesterday, and so I took me and DS #1 to get his haircut. We had to park on a hill....and we rolled BACK while the car was in park. Missed a bunch of cars. Talk about scary! :shock: However, because DH says he knows exactly what it is and that it's a very cheap fix...now I'm not so worried about finances. I was thinking it would be another $400-$500 to fix like that month. Sorry about my emotional break down about money, ladies. LOL We are not destitute but i'm hormonal. LOL:haha: 

Not sure if I've already said this, so if I have...I apologize. I found a pregnancy resource center and since my insurance doesn't kick in until Jan 1st, will do an early ultrasound to confirm dates. My ultrasound will be on November 21st & I should be in my 6th week of pregnancy. I know I won't be able to see much, but I am super duper duperrr excited to see baby!!

TMI, but my sexual drive is NOTHING right now. Poor DH. :nope: I feel bad for him but when he tries I slap his hand away and tell him "I'm sorry, but I have a ZERO sex drive".

Last night I had a bad dream :nope::sleep::nope: I had a dream that I found out all these woman were after my DH & that I caught him cheating with them. I have no idea where that would of come from. My DH is faithful to me, but it had A LOT of parallels to what I went through with my ex years ago. I'm assuming my "ideas" for the dream where pulled from my memory, but that I had that dream because I'm not putting out to my poor DH. He says "but, it's been over a week!" and I go "our BD week was insane, wasn't that enough for you??" LOL :blush::haha::thumbup: Apparently, not. Has anyone else had a decreased sex drive? :sex:

I too, have been having nausea - but without vomiting yet, and COMPLETE exhaustion. I have NEVER been this fatigued before like this from pregnancy. My bbs are not sore yet, my AF would officially be two days late, & I have increased hunger as well.


----------



## Canada8

My sex drive is so gone too! This shocks me as I'm usually a horny dog....lol

I felt bad for DH so I gave in this morning, but it still is not he same....he understands, and is ok with a quickly here and there. 

With my DS, my downstairs closed up at 71/2mths....not even a pinky finger....lol tmi

sLC glad to hear you DH got the car working


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada8 said:


> My sex drive is so gone too! This shocks me as I'm usually a horny dog....lol
> 
> I felt bad for DH so I gave in this morning, but it still is not he same....he understands, and is ok with a quickly here and there.
> 
> With my DS, my downstairs closed up at 71/2mths....not even a pinky finger....lol tmi
> 
> sLC glad to hear you DH got the car working

OMG Canada! Gross! :tease::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Canada8

Hahahahaha I know!


----------



## SLCMommy

canda - thats so cool we have the same due date :)


----------



## Canada8

Yes that is very cool! Let's see who pops first!

Tmi alert......has any one's cm dry up? I have none!!! Well except when BDing


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada - Not me. TMI, but I've been very moist with lots decent amount of white, creamy CM. :thumbup:

I also got a used cloth diaper, an AIO for $5 today at a children's consignment store! Size Small, says 6-12 lbs but for some reason the diaper looks HUGE. I'm trying to imagine a newborn diaper and it's honestly...TWICE the size...there is no way even a 6 lbs newborn would fit it that good. It would be huge on the baby! lol But for $5.00 & great condition, I couldn't turn it down :) :thumbup:


----------



## angieloo

Not for me canada- quite the opposite. Way too much during the day and when I go to bed.

One week and one day till my first ultrasound:) 

We should take guesses as we get closer on when the actual delivery will be :)


----------



## RNMommyto2

Hi girls! I'm due July 13, 2012! Can I please join this thread? A little about me...I had been ttc for 5 months and found out I'm pregnant with my 3rd on Halloween. I have 2 boys both born in June. I have a 7 and a 5 year old. They are just so much fun and I'm so in love with my boys and would really love to add a little girl to our little family. I can't wait to travel this wonderful journey with you ladies!


----------



## SLCMommy

RN - Welcome!


----------



## beanhunter

Morning! Off to see my gp today. Still can't believe this is finally happening so tested again! 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/e0500054.jpg
Got a 2-3 on Monday so pleased it's going up. :happydance:

Also we got our letter last night saying our ivf funding had come through. We've been waiting ages so I don't want to cancel it until we know for sure this is going to work out.


----------



## SLCMommy

beanhunter - Congratulations and good luck at your appointment today. Here in America, we don't have any of those tests that tells us how far along we are. Even the American Amazon.com, it's hard to find in. :growlmad:


----------



## Babykiser

Rn- welcome, congrats on your bfp!!

Canada- my cm dries up at night, but the next day it's back.

Angieloo- yay for ultrasounds!! Can't wait to see the pic!!

Beanhunter- good luck at your appt today :)

SLC- boooo!! I wish we had those digital tests they have In the UK!!!


----------



## Canada8

Omg SLC really!! In the states the clearblue digi is not available?!!

Welcome bean hunter! You have the same due dates as SLC and I! I am in the same boat as you with boys! Yes they love their momma the best and are loads of fun, but I want to see Cinderella live instead of monster jam truck all the time! Ha

Angieloo that sounds like a great idea! Is anyone going to find out the sex? I totally am!


----------



## Canada8

Ps, should I be worried about my lack of cm?


----------



## Canada8

Baby kiser, come up north to Canada, we have them too! What is your due date again?


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats to everyone on their BFPs!!!

All being well i should be due on 8th July :cloud9:


----------



## RNMommyto2

I will also be telling my close friends and family Thanksgiving. I ordered shirts for my boys. One says, "I'm gonna be a big brother again" and the one for my youngest says, "I'm gonna be a big brother." We are gonna love seeing everyones reactions when they finally pay attn to what the shirts say...lol Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Canada8

That is so cute and creative


----------



## Abii

Hi ladies:]
Most of you probably know me since it wasn't too long ago that we were on the ttc thread.
But if you do not know me and would like to..my name is Abii, im 19[my bday is nov 25th], im engaged to my bestfriend and soul mate, we were ttc for 1 year and 2 months before i got my bfp this cycle[cycle 14] I just found out yesterday that im pregnant and i couldn't be more happy or more nervous in my life haha.
I do not want to know the gender of my baby, i would like it to be a surprise.
I will have a Winni the pooh bear themed room since it will go with any gender, and i will have 4 names picked out by the time of delivery. 2 girl and 2 boy names.
I am calling the doctors right now actually haha to set up my first blood test and scan hopefully:]


----------



## SLCMommy

I know, right? I mean, I hate to sound...snobby but I live in AMERICA!! We should have it! (Meaning, it's not a third world country!). There has to be a good reason why it's not sold in the USA. I'm wondering if there's conflicts of interest when it comes to that and OBGYNS? I don't know...but that's weird. Perhaps they have had them here but they didn't sell well? :nope: Oh well.

So, right now it is 9:15 AM for me, and I'm eating chocolate Malt-O-Meal :coffee:, I haven't had it in years & it's super yummy. It's definitely a comfort food & if you love oatmeal, pretty sure you'd love this stuff as well. Last night I went to a consignment shop (called kid to kid) and I got a size small, all in one cloth diaper. It looks rather big, but it says it's for sizes 6-12 lbs. To me, it looks huge...something that a 2 year old could wear. My youngest is three but maybe i'm forgetting what babies are like... I don't know. :shrug: Anyways, it's an off-white color, and the brand is bumkins. :yipee: I looked at bumgenius brand, and they are definitely a good brand, but kinda pricey for brand new. I'll definitely get some, but where I went only had mint green, blue and pink. Since I won't know what i'm having yet until 12 more weeks, I was looking for soft yellow or white....but I didn't see any. :cry: Oh well, I have time for sure. :shrug: :haha: :winkwink:

RN - Very cute :)

Chris - Thank you, congratulations to you as well!

Canada - I wouldn't worry about lack of CM. Mine comes & goes. If you are not bleeding, or having bleeding with severe cramping, I wouldn't worry about anything. I've been having cramping that is coming on a little stronger each day. My friends say it's starting of stretching but I doubt it...I'm five weeks today...with my 4th baby. Doesn't that seem rather early? I've read though at later pregnancies, especially fourth and fifth, the woman can actually start showing and outgrowing her pants around 9-10 weeks?

Babykisser - I know! We need those digital tests to tell us how far a long we are. Grr...:growlmad:


----------



## Babykiser

Canada8 said:


> Baby kiser, come up north to Canada, we have them too! What is your due date again?

Lol i should!! Dh would have a fit!! And my edd is July 9th!!! Oh and I wouldn't be worried about your lack of cm. Mine today isn't as prominent as it has been. I'm sure all is fine :thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

SLC- did u use cloth diapers with your two LO's? Do u prefer them better than the disposables? And I have cramping on some days too, it feels like I'm on af, usually that's my sign that I need to to lay/sit down.


----------



## SLCMommy

][/FONT]


Babykiser said:


> SLC- did u use cloth diapers with your two LO's? Do u prefer them better than the disposables? And I have cramping on some days too, it feels like I'm on af, usually that's my sign that I need to to lay/sit down.

No, I used disposable. I want to cloth this time because when I had my first two, I was 17 & 19, young, and was just trying to figure out the ropes of being a mother. With my third, I didn't have any education on cloth diapers, so I just naturally went with disposable. My in-laws are die-hard cloth feeding/breast feeding until age 2 type of woman...and I'm so thankful for that. I was to cloth diaper just because it's better for babies skin & all my kids suffered from diaper rash thanks to all those icky chemicals in paper diapers. It's also a hassle to keep buying diapers. I'd rather toss them int the washer & dryer, and be done with it :) :laundry: Most people love a fresh pair of warm pants on straight from the dyer, imagine a new baby getting a fresh warm nappy on their tush, sitting in warm fleece. That's Heaven right there, baby! :) I'll use disposable for travel though :)


----------



## SLCMommy

I will be 25 when the baby the born :)


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats Abii! H&h 9 months to u hun xxx


----------



## Babykiser

SLC- ok, thanks for answering!!! Sounds like it would be a cheaper way to go! And I love hot pants out of the dryer!! Lol :)


----------



## angieloo

Congrats Abi! 

SLC: lots of moms are using cloth diapers now. My sister used them for awhile, except at night and during travel. Saved her lots of money and had less diaper rash too.

I just got back from a work trip and I am exhausted! I never thought traveling during the first few weeks would be so tiring. Plus feeling nauseous on an airplane really stinks.

Funny story: the lady behind me brought in a sandwich that much have been covered in onions and pastrami. I thought I was going to puke on airplane for the first time ever. I ended up smelling my glass of orange juice till she was done. I must have looked like such a weirdo- smelling my juice, but not drinking it- lol


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies:]
i took another test today it was a digi and it was positive too so i guess we'll see fer sure how far along i am tomorrow:]
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1110011335.jpg
there they are:happydance:
xx


----------



## Canada8

I think i am going to try cloth diapers for a bit as well......i am just curious on how easy stains come out? With the yellow great feeding poop, I find it stains! But we shall see! I will be coming up to my 31st bday with baby is born....July 18 is my bday! Baby due July 13th


----------



## Canada8

I'm still trying to figure out how to upload my picture on my threads!! ugh!


----------



## Canada8

oh and i got my blood work back and......I'm pregnant...lol
my DH said...whoo hoo let's party...bring out the wine.....what a dork


----------



## Babykiser

Canada8 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to upload my picture on my threads!! ugh!

go to user cp then click edit avatar...from there u can pick one of the pics they have or upload one from your computer.


----------



## angieloo

Lol canada! Sparking cider it is!

My DH said last night - wow five weeks- it's going fast already- I was like are you kidding me? I feel like time has slowed to almost a halt


----------



## Canada8

ahahaha DH's they are so darn funny!


----------



## Canada8

babykiser, my pic is up on my profile, but not the threads?? can you see my pic if you go on my profile?


----------



## Canada8

got it!! thx! A pic of me and my belly with my son 4yrs ago!!


----------



## SLCMommy

guys, so i went to get dressed today after I showered, and one of my favorite pairs of jeans could barley fit!!! :nope::cry: So I ran over to Target & Old Navy to see if they had any maternity pants, and they had a few but nothing I'd pay $34.00 for. Dh said he will take me to motherhood maternity on Saturday. I don't know why i'm already starting to "outgrow" my clothing, I'm so early yet...


----------



## Canada8

my belly is sticking out already too! I think it is our uterus stretched out because baby is way too little to be doing this to us..lol


----------



## Babykiser

Lol!! I have already started wearing the one pair of maternity jeans I have. I got them when I was pregnant w/ my twins (never got to wear them :( ) and I have worn them a few times. My jeans were tight from the start, now I don't even try to button them! Lol


----------



## Babykiser

On another note, I have been feeling very poopy today! Like af is knocking on my door, silly me I keep checking my cervix and taking my temp throughout the day :( not a good idea. It's just driving me crazy!!! I even took a digi today and see how long it would take to say pregnant (took about a min) ahhhh girls Idk why I do this to myself!! I want this baby so badly and I can't imagine losing another one :(


----------



## SLCMommy

You are right, baby is way too small to make us "show", but I think it's bloating. Not like a 'I ate too much" or "AF" type bloating, but there is a lot of hormonal changes and right now our uterus is shifting, changing, etc and as the baby grows (beanies ARE growing!) the more room our uterus makes. For those of you who have had children before, and especially those on their 3rd or 4th, I heard your uterus and abdominal muscles do a "muscle memory" and in away, "take charge" if that makes any sense. Not only that, but if you have extra fat (lol, like me) or weak abdominal muscles, especially because of C-Section, all that is added on top of your bloated/tender uterus, thus causing pants to be tight :/


----------



## Abii

Babykiser said:


> On another note, I have been feeling very poopy today! Like af is knocking on my door, silly me I keep checking my cervix and taking my temp throughout the day :( not a good idea. It's just driving me crazy!!! I even took a digi today and see how long it would take to say pregnant (took about a min) ahhhh girls Idk why I do this to myself!! I want this baby so badly and I can't imagine losing another one :(

Awwhh, well hun try not to think about it too much[i know its easier said than done] but when you think like that i puts you at more risk for it?[thats what i read on a thread on here today].
Ask your partner/husband/fiance to take you out for a nice evening of dinner or something to get your mind off it.
Or go out with some friends and have them take your mind off it.
im sorry your feeling like this though.
wish i could help:hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

Abii- thanks hun xxxx trust me I have been a huge positive Peggy with this pregnancy!! Trying to be anyway! But I will be honest...the thought of something going wrong is in the back of my mind :( I hate to even write it, but the feeling is there! But I'm in good spirits, my little baby is going to be fine! And no need to wish...u did help me xxxx


----------



## Canada8

Aww baby kiser! I have faith that all our babies are going to be great and healthly and one day all get to meet each other and learn that their mommies wanted so bad that they started a thread right from conception! :)


----------



## Babykiser

:hugs: I really hope so!! I feel a Little better today because my temp was high this morning, but today is my last day taking my temp! I'm putting it away! In about a hr or so I'm going to the dr to get another blood draw, hoping my beta level has increased lots!! Just sucks I have to go the whole weekend not knowing what they are xxxx


----------



## Abii

Babykiser said:


> Abii- thanks hun xxxx trust me I have been a huge positive Peggy with this pregnancy!! Trying to be anyway! But I will be honest...the thought of something going wrong is in the back of my mind :( I hate to even write it, but the feeling is there! But I'm in good spirits, my little baby is going to be fine! And no need to wish...u did help me xxxx

Your welcome:hugs:
Im sure your not the only one, i know that the thought is in the back of my mind too.
Im just trying to stay as positive as i can and hope nothing is wrong.
Hopefully i can still find out today since its 11-11 they might be closed:/
Ill have to call them again at 9am.
Awh thank you:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I am totally interested in using cloth diapers. My mom had to use them on me as I couldn't tolerate those disposables. A friend of mine uses GDiapers and seems to be a fan. Anyone else?


----------



## ktskittle

What a LOOONG week. Here's a quick recap of the craziness it has entailed:
*Monday*- 9dpo? BFP hcg at 64 as of 4pm (I get beta testing due to recurrent miscarriages.) Taking progesterone and baby aspirin.
*Tuesday*- 10dpo? REALLY sore throat. Went to bed and woke up at midnight to a purplish tonsil swelling. Went to ER. HCG was 195 at 1 am wednesday morning. WOOHOO! Put on Penicillin and IV fluids and tylenol for high fever (over 102)
*Wednesday* 11 dpo? Got home from hospital at 7 am and temp shot to 103. I was nervous! Started spotting at noonish! AHHHHHH! Not again I thought! Tried to take it easy. OB called and said to alternate tylenol with advil to get temp below 102 even though you usually aren't supposed to take advil. It was a dire situation.
*Thursday* 12 dpo??? Woke up unable to talk normally due to extreme swelling in my throat. Went to ER again. Put on IV fluids, IV steroids, and injected with penicillin. HCG was 329 as of 11am thursday. Spotting slowed that afternoon and is completely gone today!!! I just hope my hcg keeps climbing and my little bean hangs in there. :pray:
Oh what a week! 
One more thing... I am wondering if I ovulated early because I feel like my hcg levels are a little high for this early... Hmmm.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Skittle :hugs: how awful! I hope you feel better fast and your little bean sticks!


----------



## SLCMommy

Vicking - Buy a few from different brands, every baby goes well with a certain brand better. When you find your perfect brand, you can buy more of it.


----------



## mojojojo563

It's nice too get to see other ppl are out there at the same stage as me lol I'm due on July 7th this will be my second child. I have a son that is 3 1/2 right now. We haven't told the family yet want to wait a little but. i Have my first office visit on 11/28/11. It's weird I don't feel any different maybe b/c i'm so busy with my 3 year old. I was getting sick about a week ago now not so much. It last 3 months with my son. I took 3 test and the all came out (- -):happydance: !! Anyone getting cramps this makes me nuts :wacko: feels like period cramps but, I read online that its normal so I try not to think too much about it. I had some cramps with my son but, not too bad but, everyone is different I guess. I am so happy and pray that my little gift from god his healthy and doing great! One day at a time I guess can't wait for my appt feels like forever but, it will be here soon.


----------



## Canada8

Mojojojo563 I get cramps as well.....with my first I didn't have any, but this one.....I am always running to th bathroom to check....lol....congrats!


----------



## Babykiser

Ktskittle- wow what a week u have had!!!! I hope u are feeling much better!!!

Mojo- I get cramps all the time!!! The last few days have been horrible!! Id swear I was on my period!! Not bleeding, but lots of af cramps and heaviness! Today so far I feel better, hope it stays that way. But I have read too that its very normal


----------



## mojojojo563

Yep samething here I run to the bathroom to and pray alot just want everything to be ok. I'm drinking alot of water b/c someone told me that would work. Nice to get to talk to other ppl going through the samething. I'm happy.I think I'll feel better once I goto the dr.
Jo:cloud9:


----------



## angieloo

Oh skittle :hugs: how are you feeling? Hopefully better :)

I have been just counting the days till the ultrasound. It still doesn't feel quite real and I don't think it will till I see the ultrasound.

Has anyone else been working out? I have been going easy, but I heard doing it now makes for a much easier pregnancy


----------



## greenpear

Hi everyone - my prognosis doesn't look too good spotting started yesterday up again, stronger than last week and on top of that I had a nosebleed :( anyways I'm off to Dr. on Monday to see what's up.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls mind if I join? got my BFP 5th November and have my first scan on the 21st (it can't come soon enough). according the FF and other websites I'm due around 15th July :D


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies. Sorry i've been MIA...I have a terrible cold & runny nose. Took the kids to see Santa yesterday, so they liked that! Got a pair of maternity pants. woo hoo :thumbup: Broke out with acne, breasts don't hurt terribly but are starting to be tender, and I'm going to the bathroom a lot more. lol :haha: One thing that's getting scary is today my left ovary area was KILLING me, but it went away. :shrug:

greenpear - FX for you sweetheart, keep me updated after you see the doc on Monday

Tanz - My ultrasound is also on the 21st!! Yay.


----------



## Tanzibar83

SLCMommy - oo you'll have to let us know how the scan goes :D

I'm going to the USA in about 10 days and I'm not sure what to travel in. Hubby wants me to invest in some of those flight socks which I want to do but I'm unsure if I should wear a skirt or trousers....I think either way I'll need to invest in some maternity clothes to make the journey a bit more comfortable. What do you reckon I should get? skirt or pants?


----------



## Canada8

Welcome Tanz!

Hey my scan is also on the 21st!!.....I too found out on nov 5th

sLC I hope you feel better! I have been struggling with insomnia and bitchyness! Ugh

Green pear...I will say an extra prayer for you and bean


----------



## Canada8

What part of the USA will you be visiting??


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Canada8 - I'm going to Orlando for the 2 year anniversary. It's come at a good time the BFP cause the reason for the holiday was partly to get away from the stress of daily life and hope a different environment might help me get pregnant...now all I need to do it sit back and relax for 9 days :D

So have you had any confirmations from the doctors or anything? I've not been yet. Cause I was put on Clomid and was referred to a Gyne' the hospital told me to ring them once I get pregnant...so in other words I have just gone off what they've said. I think I will go to the docs some time this week though, with travelling I want all the best advice possible.

Should I have already gone by now?

FYI - I'm still testing daily, hehe I'm such a saddo!


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. Lots of cramps here and the nausea has started for real. Can't eat at all. I think I'm also having a scan on the 21st!


----------



## greenpear

SLCMommy said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry i've been MIA...I have a terrible cold & runny nose. Took the kids to see Santa yesterday, so they liked that! Got a pair of maternity pants. woo hoo :thumbup: Broke out with acne, breasts don't hurt terribly but are starting to be tender, and I'm going to the bathroom a lot more. lol :haha: One thing that's getting scary is today my left ovary area was KILLING me, but it went away. :shrug:
> 
> greenpear - FX for you sweetheart, keep me updated after you see the doc on Monday
> 
> Tanz - My ultrasound is also on the 21st!! Yay.

I will :flower: Good luck on your ultrasound!!! Can't wait to see those pics :D


----------



## Abii

SLCMommy said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry i've been MIA...I have a terrible cold & runny nose. Took the kids to see Santa yesterday, so they liked that! Got a pair of maternity pants. woo hoo :thumbup: Broke out with acne, breasts don't hurt terribly but are starting to be tender, and I'm going to the bathroom a lot more. lol :haha: One thing that's getting scary is today my left ovary area was KILLING me, but it went away. :shrug:
> 
> greenpear - FX for you sweetheart, keep me updated after you see the doc on Monday
> 
> Tanz - My ultrasound is also on the 21st!! Yay.

Dont let the pain worry you.
its normal.
i was terrified at first because of how much pain i was having, but thas because our uterus is becoming the size of a grapefruit soon haha so it needs to stretch, thats why its painful.
as long as theres no blood, your golden:]
i stayed up ALL night last night researching stuff for ectopic and miscarriages, unless you've had an ectopic thats really the only way to have one, so i read anyways.
gl at your ultrasound:thumbup:
cant wait until mine either haha, i just want to know he/she is in there with a heartbeat:blush:


----------



## Abii

angieloo said:


> I have been just counting the days till the ultrasound. It still doesn't feel quite real and I don't think it will till I see the ultrasound.

i know what you mean by this.
it just feels so surreal.


----------



## Canada8

Tanzi since you are going somewhere hot I would recommend light clothing.
I did my blood work last wk. so Far so good! I have been having a lot of cramps today and am extremely miserable. Everyone is annoying me.....well, except you BnB ladies :)


----------



## Abii

Canada8 said:


> Tanzi since you are going somewhere hot I would recommend light clothing.
> I did my blood work last wk. so Far so good! I have been having a lot of cramps today and am extremely miserable. Everyone is annoying me.....well, except you BnB ladies :)

:haha: this made me giggle a-little
I had that all day yesterday so i know what you mean.
what helped me was a bath.
my baby LOVEDDD the bath, made him/her calm down immediately:thumbup:
you should try it:flower: 
take a book or magazine to read so while your relaxing you have some sort of entertainment lol:thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for those suggestions, will definately have a root through the wardrobe to see what will be most comfortable :D

When I rang the hospital to tell them I'm pregnant I asked for blood tests but they said that all they'll do is confirm what the tests are saying so they never bothered. I guess it's a UK thing doh!


----------



## Babykiser

Ohhhhh maybe I should try a bath!! Sorry for being so scarce ladies, I have had a bad weekend! :( from about Wednesday to Friday I have had some cramps, not painful but like af was coming or she was already here. Then on Saturday I felt better, but I had a little spotting only when I wipe. Not red, like a shade of brown kind of...not even really that. So I don't know what's going on! Tomorrow i will get my results from my beta from Friday and I probably will do another pregnancy test, just to calm my nerves. I not being negative or positive just kinda don't know how to feel. I have no symptoms so not sure how to gauge things. So idk girls, sorry for a long post I just needed to get things off my mind xxxx thanks for reading :hugs:


----------



## angieloo

I totally agree with Abii- a bath is amazing! I take one every couple of nights before bed and I'm always out like a light afterwards.

I have been feeling pretty good until today - I am so worried that I won't stay pregnant. We have wanted this baby for so long and I'm just so nervous. I know I just need to chill out and relax. I read this morning that chances of losing a baby drops to less than 8% after six weeks. Only three more days to go and I think I will relax more afterwards


----------



## Babykiser

Angieloo- :hugs: trust me I know it can be hard!! But all we can do is relax and pray that everything goes well. If u feel urself getting cramps or just not feeling right, lay down and relax. Our little babies know how much we love them :)


----------



## Abii

angieloo said:


> I totally agree with Abii- a bath is amazing! I take one every couple of nights before bed and I'm always out like a light afterwards.
> 
> I have been feeling pretty good until today - I am so worried that I won't stay pregnant. We have wanted this baby for so long and I'm just so nervous. I know I just need to chill out and relax. I read this morning that chances of losing a baby drops to less than 8% after six weeks. Only three more days to go and I think I will relax more afterwards

i know how you feel hun.
just try not to stress too much, i know its easier said than done because, well, its your baby and you love him/her so much already, we all love our babies. But i do know how you feel, as i think ill be worried until dec 13.
idk why my obgyn wants to wait so long for a scan, i wish she would do one when im 6 weeks instead of 10 weeks, i think she wants to torture me:/ 
i hate not knowing if lovebug is in my uterus or not.
its hard to wait..im having faith in my little one though to pull through and stick with me, i need him/her to.


----------



## ktskittle

I am finally back on my feet! This was a long week. I had cramping too, and the dr said it was nothing to worry about. Just your uterus stretching out.
It has since stopped as did my spotting. (I still have occasional light pink cm.) I am going back Monday for another beta, and an ob appointment wednesday. I can't wait for my first scan too! Hopefully I will find out when it is on Wednesday. I really hope that they just do it then since I am high risk and have been spotting. We shall see.


----------



## Canada8

Babykiser said:


> Ohhhhh maybe I should try a bath!! Sorry for being so scarce ladies, I have had a bad weekend! :( from about Wednesday to Friday I have had some cramps, not painful but like af was coming or she was already here. Then on Saturday I felt better, but I had a little spotting only when I wipe. Not red, like a shade of brown kind of...not even really that. So I don't know what's going on! Tomorrow i will get my results from my beta from Friday and I probably will do another pregnancy test, just to calm my nerves. I not being negative or positive just kinda don't know how to feel. I have no symptoms so not sure how to gauge things. So idk girls, sorry for a long post I just needed to get things off my mind xxxx thanks for reading :hugs:

I have faith all will be fine! We are herefo you and understand why you have these feelings. Please know that you are in our thoughts and you can always release your thoughts here:hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Still sick as a dog ladies :( This cold will be the death of me!


----------



## ktskittle

I am so sorry you are still sick~! It really stinks since the meds we can take are so limited! I know when I am sick I usually load up on codiene cough syrup and sleep it off, but that's obviously not an option. Hang in there! This too shall pass!


----------



## Babykiser

Awww hun I hope u feel better soon xxxx being sick sucks!!

Well today I started spotting brown blood and of course I'm freaking out! It's been present all day, but now only when I wipe. I called the dr and I'm going in for another beta test tomorrow. My levels at 10dpo were 34 and at 18dpo they were only 114. :( the nurse said that my dr is not concerned and is confident with them. I on the other hand have mixed emotions about it. I really hope that my levels are going up and I'm not losing another baby! I can't get an ultrasound because my levels are not high enough.

Ahhhh all I want is to have a successful and happy pregnancy!!! But i am trying to stay optimistic.......


----------



## greenpear

SLCMommy said:


> Still sick as a dog ladies :( This cold will be the death of me!

:hugs: get better hun!


----------



## Canada8

Feel better


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies! I'm still sick, but I put in two lemon slices and a ton of honey on them, bottled water (not tap - so there is no fluoride) & heat it up in the microwave for 1 minute, 50 seconds...ohhh boy! it's really yummy! helps me feel a little better, too...:coffee:

I'm so excited for my ultrasound in six days! :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: I can't wait to see little beanie!! 

...Can you believe i'm almost popping out of my size D cup bra already?! TMI, I know! but my DH JUST bought me one new bra from Victoria's Secret because I haven't had one in years. Last time I checked I was a size C, and when I got this done in Sept, I was a D cup. Woo hoo! LOL:thumbup: ANYWAYS, tonight both DH & I noticed that....um, my bra isn't fitting as well as it used too. Although there is not a big difference yet...

My stomach is still bigger, so it wasn't temporary bloating like I thought it was, lol!


----------



## ktskittle

I am doing a happy dance... After my hcg level of 329 last thursday (which was around 12 or 13 dpo SUPPOSEDLY), I had my levels rechecked yesterday. I was hoping for over 1200 because that would mean I am doubling every 48 hours. It was 1931!!! Woohoo! The dr said he wants me to come in Monday for an ultrasound. They are overbooked, so fingers crossed that they get me squeezed in! I will have to call for an appointment in the morning.


----------



## Babykiser

Well girls looks like its goodbye for me... Bleeding heavily with clots and cramping. I got blood work done today so I'm sure they will be calling tomorrow to tell me what I already know :( I wish u all fantastic pregnancies!!! I will pop in and out just so I can see how u all are doing if that's ok!!!

Skittle - those numbers are fantastic!!!! Wonderful news hun xxxx


----------



## ktskittle

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. I had a miscarriage last month. I took baby aspirin this month to help get it to stick (and they ended up putting me on progesterone too.) My sister had to have baby aspirin to avoid miscarriage too.... You will be in my thoughts.. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Canada8

Babykiser said:


> Well girls looks like its goodbye for me... Bleeding heavily with clots and cramping. I got blood work done today so I'm sure they will be calling tomorrow to tell me what I already know :( I wish u all fantastic pregnancies!!! I will pop in and out just so I can see how u all are doing if that's ok!!!
> 
> Skittle - those numbers are fantastic!!!! Wonderful news hun xxxx

Baby kiser words cannot express the feelings I have for you! I saw you first in aug and read your journey......I prayed this bean would stick.....I know you will get your present in life soon....stay strong and continue to be positive...pls know you have thoughts and prayers in Canada for you and DH. I truly am so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Canada8

Have you ever checked for fibroids?


----------



## Babykiser

Canada8 said:


> Have you ever checked for fibroids?

I know after my second loss my dr did lots of blood tests, the ones they usually give ppl after the 3rd mc. Honestly I don't know all of the tests that were done, but she said that everything was normal.

Skittle- I have been taking baby aspirin since my 2nd loss. I did ask for a progesterone test so hopefully I get those results soon. Xxxxx

Thank you both for the kind words!! I really appreciate it :) hope I'm back here soon and to stay! I will be in here from time to time I would love to see how u girls are progressing!! Xxxxx


----------



## SLCMommy

babykiser - I'm soo sorry!!!!! xxxxx! :(


----------



## beanhunter

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ktskittle

SLC... I am officially your ultrasound buddy! I just scheduled my first one for Monday at noon!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

sorry to hear the bad news babykisser, hope you put your feet up and keep a delicious bar of chocolate to hand (with hubby running every errand you need doing).

ktkittle - my ultrasound is Monday too, woo there's quite a few of us busy that day now. I'm scheduled in for 10:40 and I so hope I can come away with a picture. Hubby was thinking of taking in the high tech digital camera to get a snapshot of the hospital monitor, lol


----------



## razorhips

So sorry Babykiser! Hope to see you back here really soon x


----------



## SLCMommy

That's REALLY cool that a bunch of us have our first ultrasound on the same day!! Mines not until 4:30 pm though :( lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

I can imagine there'll be a lot of activity going on in this thread coming Monday evening then :) does anyone else have a long list of questions ready? I'm going to ask:

do's and don'ts for travelling abroad
ante natal classes
when the next scan will be
at what stage in the pregnancy is it best to tell the whole world
what should I be doing throughout my pregnancy

anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## peacelikeariv

Tanzibar83 said:


> I can imagine there'll be a lot of activity going on in this thread coming Monday evening then :) does anyone else have a long list of questions ready? I'm going to ask:
> 
> do's and don'ts for travelling abroad
> ante natal classes
> when the next scan will be
> at what stage in the pregnancy is it best to tell the whole world
> what should I be doing throughout my pregnancy
> 
> anyone else got any suggestions?

I downloaded a note app on my phone so I could keep up with all the ?s I have! 

What not to eat is a biggie for me. 
How much milk do I have to drink? Gag!
Air travel planned around the seven month mark?
I have all of my vitamins that I take listed so they can ok them
I read a book about facewash chemicals being a problem?
Add in some questions about insurance and I will have them ready to pass me off to another ob in no time!:haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Haha the insurance question made me chuckle.

Oh one thing which I could do with asking you girls actually is about sex. Has anyone had sex after finding out they were pregnant? (I don't mean right away obviously) I know it's only been 12 days since I found out but I've been paranoid that intercourse may disrupt things down there and daren't do the baby dancing until I've spoken with the hospital!


----------



## angieloo

We have twice tanzibar. Dr said since we're not highrisk we'll be fine as long as we don't go crazy


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ah thats good to note, must put it on my list of questions, must'nt forget!

I bet it's a good feeling that for once sex isn't a military operation with precise timing involved.


----------



## SLCMommy

We've only had sex once....after DH begged :/ lol...

I have ZERO sex drive.


----------



## peacelikeariv

SLCMommy said:


> We've only had sex once....after DH begged :/ lol...
> 
> I have ZERO sex drive.

Agreed! I was concerned about not feeling many symptoms and DH reminded me that I have been asleep by 8pm for a week straight. I don't think about sex, just want to sleep so badly! 

We are 6w tomorrow! Woo Hoo. We have bd four or five times. Didn't ask the doc but from everyone's past experience online, we are clear as long as I feel comfortable and have no bleeding. 

Did notice the cramping after the O. Freaked out the first time, but google assures me I am ok! :haha:


----------



## ktskittle

I went in for my first OB appointment today. They told me I can't have sex until I have been "spotting free" for 7 to 10 days. I have light pink every once in a while, so my DH needs to just buckle in the for the long haul. LOL. They also said that after monday (so long as we see the heartbeat find) we won't have another ultrasound until 18 weeks if all goes well. (Unless I have nuchal transluncency in which case I would have one at 12 weeks.) I found this pregnancy center in my town that does complimentary one time ultrasounds for anyone so I signed up for an ultrasound when I am around 9 weeks so I can have another peak while I am waiting for the next one at the OB. =) I am excited for a "picture" in time for thanksgiving with family. For those who are... are you guys having the hardest time keeping it a secret?!? Have any of you gone public? I have the biggest mouth and wish I could share the news with all my friends.


----------



## Canada8

SLCMommy said:


> We've only had sex once....after DH begged :/ lol...
> 
> I have ZERO sex drive.

I am in the same boat! Poor DH! :haha::blush:


----------



## mojojojo563

Welp my appt is on Nov 28th they won't make it any sooner they are booked! I called today to see if anyone may have canceled their appt and the lady that answered said your only 7 weeks aways we don't see anyone until they are 8 weeks. My bad!! Anyone getting mood swings. I cry more now lol not sure why but i do. So I have to wait guess its not that far away. My hubby wants to tell the family on Thanksgiving I kind of wanted to wait until after the doctors but he cant keep it under locks until then... I guess whatever is ment to be will be anyways. Has anyone told the family yet??? I don't want to be the only one lol


----------



## mojojojo563

same here said but no drive :nope:


----------



## mojojojo563

Anyone feel like this. One day I feel like yep I'm preggers and the next I'm like wow I'm preggers? lol Crazy I mean after being sick all night lastnight with morning/night sickness you would think that would be enough lol.:winkwink:

I had 3 test say (- -) two lines lol I think it feels more real once you see it on the us.


----------



## angieloo

I have a huge mouth too skittle! I have been just avoiding most. My coffee shop girls already know because I swtiched to italian sodas instead of coffee. lol- they knew right away!

mojojojo I am hoping it will feel more real once we see the US. It feels real, just not 100% yet

I have been the opposite- carzy high sex drive, just really nervous to do the deed just in case anything goes wrong


----------



## peacelikeariv

NP was really serious with us today. Since this is our first, there is no telling about the prob of mc. I have been wanting to keep the news under lock and key bc of crazy inlaws, but dh is dying to tell. I let him pick one friend. NO FAMILY. That worked well. He got it out of his system a bit.


----------



## SLCMommy

I told my entire family, in-laws, friends & facebook the same day I got a BFP ;) I was really excited about the blessing!!

peacelike- Job 37:14. huh? Poor Job :( That guy went through a lot. lol!


----------



## Tanzibar83

mojojojo563 said:


> Anyone feel like this. One day I feel like yep I'm preggers and the next I'm like wow I'm preggers? lol Crazy I mean after being sick all night lastnight with morning/night sickness you would think that would be enough lol.:winkwink:
> 
> I had 3 test say (- -) two lines lol I think it feels more real once you see it on the us.

mojojojo563 - I'm like that too. One minute I'll be thinking "OMG I'm having a baby" next thing though I'm peeing on a stick going "waste of time doing that because I know I'm pregnant, whats for tea?" to hubby!


----------



## Babykiser

hi girls!!! just wanted to pop in to see how u all are doing? andy scan pics yet??? Cant wait to see pics of your little beans xxxxxx

going to see a fertility dr in 19 days! praying to get some much needed answers, hoping to get to see you all back here really soon! :)


----------



## ktskittle

Glad you got in with a DR. Let us know what they say! I pray for an easy fix for you. 
SLC... You have me looking up Job now too. Lol. I haven't gone public, but I am pretty much like a leaky faucet.. We told our immediate family the day we found out... We want their support if anything happens either way. My best friend knows as does a couple coworkers. 
One of my students brought funions for snack today and I was gagging for 20 minutes.. I finally made him put the trash from it in the hallway. I guess it has begun for me. At least that's a constant reminder that everything is still progressing!


----------



## peacelikeariv

SLCMommy said:


> I told my entire family, in-laws, friends & facebook the same day I got a BFP ;) I was really excited about the blessing!!
> 
> peacelike- Job 37:14. huh? Poor Job :( That guy went through a lot. lol!

Yep! He is some serious inspiration for me when I need a lesson in faith. Dh and I did a study on him last year and it has stuck with us both. God has a plan no matter how much it looks like rain.


----------



## angieloo

I'm still pretty scared to tell very many people. My mom, best friend and coffee ladies know, but I wanted a big to do when we did the announcement, hence the big thanksgiving dinner:) I made cards to put the US on- I'll post pics once we are finished with the US tomorrow. 

I will say that through all the ups and downs of ttc the verse that stuck with me the most was proverbs 3:5-6- so true in life and when you're frustrated:)


----------



## ktskittle

The verse I have meditating on, so to speak, while ttc and through the mc and now with the pregnancy is Philippians 4:6-7.
I wish I had the patience to wait until the holiday to "come out." We will be telling dh's deaf grandma on thanksgiving, however. That should be interesting because she is SO animated.


----------



## SLCMommy

ktskittle - please don't take this the wrong way, but are you sure even thanksgiving is too soon to tell for you? if you feel like it's the right time, than I 100% support you :) But you just had a MC last month & had one in 2004. That breaks my heart. Perhaps you should wait until the 12th week when the chance of M/C is way less because of your history. I'd hate for you to get so excited only for the baby to go to Heaven so soon.


----------



## ktskittle

Both of my mc were chemical... AKA my period came as usual even though I had a positive pregnancy test. My hcg levels never got above the teens. This cycle I took Prometetrium and aspirin to prevent this from happening and it did... Last month I had full genetic and karyotype testing, insulin levels, Thyroid, clotting issues, etc.... a FULL fertility workup. They found that I have no fertility issues aside from low progesterone initially, which I am treated for, so I actually am in better shape then most because I know that I don't have the wide array of other issues that could cause miscarriages. Additionally, if I were to have a miscarriage, I am not one of those people who would keep it a secret. I found that I needed moral support from my friends and family to help me get through it. Furthermore, my Dr. said based on my extremely high hcg levels, the likelihood that this pregnancy isn't viable due to a random chromosomal abnormality is very slim because there have been several studies that have associated high HCG levels with reduced MC risk. Thanks though.


----------



## ktskittle

Plus, I am only telling deaf grandma over thanksgiving. (Immediate family and best friend already knows.) I am not going PUBLIC, (Facebook, all coworkers, etc), until around Christmas I think. I have a second ultrasound December 13 which will be 9 or so weeks for me, so I would feel more comfortable doing it after that. The Dr. says that if they are able to find a heartbeat at 6 weeks than the miscarriage risk is 3%, so we shall see.


----------



## angieloo

Skittle: have you decided how you will tell facebook, friends, etc? I have a friend that did it by posting a picture of her DH and her holding the US photo- super cute. 
With the testing you've had done you are def in better shape than most:)

US for me in less than two hours:):) So excited to see our bean!


----------



## SLCMommy

ktkittle - if your counter is right, you will be in your 8th week at your appointment:) I am exactly one week ahead of you & I have a doctors appointment on Dec 15th, which I will be in my 9th week. Is your mom super excited about this pregnancy?


----------



## ktskittle

Yeah, my mom is excited. I think my dh's mom is more excited though since it is her first grandchild. My sister had a couple mc's before she had my nephew (she was able to have kids once she was on aspirin and progesteron), so I have kept she and my mom in the loop this whole time because the dr's make you wait until 2 before they will test you and put you on meds so it was a rough patch with the waiting.. I hate that they make you suffer twice before they do anything about it when it is preventable in many instances... Especially with a family history like mine...


----------



## Viking15

Skittle, I totally agree. Heartbreaking to lose a bean and feel so hopeless because no one wants to help.


----------



## mojojojo563

ktskittle said:


> Both of my mc were chemical... AKA my period came as usual even though I had a positive pregnancy test. My hcg levels never got above the teens. This cycle I took Prometetrium and aspirin to prevent this from happening and it did... Last month I had full genetic and karyotype testing, insulin levels, Thyroid, clotting issues, etc.... a FULL fertility workup. They found that I have no fertility issues aside from low progesterone initially, which I am treated for, so I actually am in better shape then most because I know that I don't have the wide array of other issues that could cause miscarriages. Additionally, if I were to have a miscarriage, I am not one of those people who would keep it a secret. I found that I needed moral support from my friends and family to help me get through it. Furthermore, my Dr. said based on my extremely high hcg levels, the likelihood that this pregnancy isn't viable due to a random chromosomal abnormality is very slim because there have been several studies that have associated high HCG levels with reduced MC risk. Thanks though.

Were going to tell the family on Thanksgiving too Im leaving everything in gods hands what is meant to be will be!


----------



## Tanzibar83

My parents and sister know as well as hubbys mum and step dad. We've decided to tell everyone else (meaning family and friends) on xmas day and work the first day back in January. Thats if our calculations are correct though!

Finally went to see my doc yesterday, I had to give a urine sample and they'll let me know the results on Tuesday and will get me sorted with a midwife. I've told them about the holiday so looks like I won't be seeing her til early december :)


----------



## mojojojo563

Just feeling so thankful today! Glad that my little bean is growing each day all these cravings lol boy my hubby is happy boy oh boy the dinners i've been cooking lol!!!! For some reason I feel like this one is a girl. I guessed with my son and my gut was right. This time my hubby wants to wait until the baby is born to find out and I'm ok with that but, I think my gut is right guess we will find out in July. Anyone else getting any feelings like this?? :shrug:

I'm happy! :flower: I have been a little forgetful but, I have baby on my brain lol :dohh:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! I have my ultrasound tomorrow at noon....super excited :) :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Good luck SLC - Hope it all goes well. Mine is 10:40am today, I'm mega bricking it!!!!


----------



## beanhunter

Mine is in 2 hours. So nervous.


----------



## ktskittle

4 and a half hours for me!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, so I have to go back in a few weeks cause they said baby is very small at the mo and estimated me to be around 5 weeks ish. I saw the heartbeat which just melted my heart.

sorry if it's not really noticeable. Baby is right at the bottom of the sack, the roundish white blob is it's heart.

so in love right now xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0201.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ktskittle

So excited for you and glad you saw the heart beating!!!


----------



## beanhunter

Had my scan today. No pictures to share as it was done at epau but everything is in the rightplace and we saw a heartbeat. So so pleased. :happydance:


----------



## ktskittle

Just got back. I saw the heartbeat too, and I am measuring at 5 wks 6 days so my due date is July 17! Woohoo!


----------



## angieloo

Yay for little heartbeats! They are so beautiful:)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Pictures girls, get some pics uploaded!!!!!


----------



## ktskittle

Here's one of the pics... 
They told me to come back in 2 weeks for my next scan, but I will have to wait 3 weeks due to my work schedule... December 12th.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound low.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tanzibar83

aww how cute, how did you feel when you first saw it? I was in complete shock at mine, a huge part of me thought they'd never find anything. 

I have 2 extra circles on my scan...really hoping there's bambacinos in there, hehe. Yes I'm desperate for multiples!


----------



## Canada8

awww im in total tear now reading all of your stories! I have my first prenatal in an hour, which is only more blood work and a physical....i think....I am hoping to go for my ultrasound by next week. As soon as I get them done, i will post!


----------



## ktskittle

I was in shock too. I did NOT think I would see the heartbeat today as I was supposedly only 5 weeks 3 days. 
I noticed your extra circles too! I was secretly already wondering what they might find when you are further along. ;) Multiples would be AWESOME. (I was sort of hoping myself, but SO GRATEFUL for any healthy baby.)


----------



## Canada8

went to my prenatal appt today....my ultrasound is scheduled for dec 2nd.....I did hear the heartbeat today!! yeah! 140-141


----------



## ktskittle

Yeah! Did u hear it with a Doppler?


----------



## Canada8

Yes :)


----------



## ktskittle

That's awesome they saw it so early! I am thinking about buying one, and that makes me lean even more towards the decision... Hmmm.


----------



## Canada8

Where do you buy them from? Yes it was a lovely sound! If I had one personally, I would listen daily lol


----------



## ktskittle

You can order them online... They are only around 50 dollars.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone :) Had my scan yesterday too, with a heartbeat of 108. I'm nervous it's kind of low but was told some babies have low heart rates in the beginning since they are so small :)


----------



## ktskittle

I didn't even find out what the heart rate was... They say that the hr starts out lower so it shouldn't be used as a measure of viability until 7 weeks or more... The fact that u saw it is most important! I am sure you are fine!!


----------



## angieloo

Mine was 115 and 118- they checked it twice. Dr said btwn 106 and 150 is completely normal and there is a really wide range. I'm sure 108 is normal:)


----------



## brimomofo3

don't be so quick to assume your miscarrying... I thought FOR SURE this weekend I lost the baby, I was cramping, spotting, and then clotting. but went to the Dr yesterday, we heard the heartbeat and baby looks GREAT. although, i'm only 8 weeks, i'm not out of the woods yet, but I thought I may give you a little ray of hope!


----------



## ktskittle

Morning sickness has officially hit me like an evil beast! I am off this week, thank god, but I have no idea how I am going to manage teaching while sick constantly! I am getting nervous about next week. Has it gotten bad for any of you?


----------



## mojojojo563

ktskittle said:


> Morning sickness has officially hit me like an evil beast! I am off this week, thank god, but I have no idea how I am going to manage teaching while sick constantly! I am getting nervous about next week. Has it gotten bad for any of you?

it may sound weird but i was very sick now i drink a cup of decaf coffee first thing in the AM and my sickness is gone. lol :happydance:


----------



## mojojojo563

I was wondering if Im the only that hasn't went to the doctor yet. I have an appt for Monday the 28th. I'm around 8 weeks. So I haven't had any u/s yet. I guess once I see my ob then i'll prob get an u/s within a week or so after that. I just want to get to see my little bundle and hear the heart beat. Anyone else out there waiting for their appt? I think they made mine so late b/c of thanksgiving.


----------



## SLCMommy

mojojojo - My first OBGYN appointment is December 15th. My clinic makes you wait until you are on or near your 10th week for your first appointment.


----------



## SLCMommy

ktmittle - Morning Sickness has gotten really bad for me, too. My heads been in the toilet :( I'm frankly getting tired of just laying in bed all day but I feel like that is my only option :(

Dr's office called, they said that when I come in on December 15th, they are going to do an ultrasound themselves & blood work. Pretty sure I am already anemic, and I need iron. However, I can't take iron without talking to my doctor about taking stool softeners. :dohh: I wish this doc didn't have his first appointments when the woman is 10 week. I come from an area when our first appointment at the latest is 8. LOL Okay, so only two weeks difference, blah! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## ktskittle

I hear ya! all I want to do is lay in bed, but starting next week, that isn't an option. I think knowing that I am going to quit working on e the baby comes is going to make this school year/pregnancy drag even longer. Grrr. I will have to try the cup of decaf thing once I go back to work. I am not sure how I am going to keep the pg a secret from the principal when I am running for the for the toliet every hour.


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy Thanksgiving​ Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Even if you are not from the USA :winkwink: So, I haven't been able to take my prenatal vitamins because I've been really sick...and honestly, trying to swallow a huge pill just makes me gag & blahh! So, DH went grocery shopping at 5 am (I know...:dohh:) this morning, but came back with GUMMY prenatal vitamins!! Chewing 2 of the gummies equals the amount i'd need, including 800 mcg of folic acid. Because the gummy obviously doesn't taste good... (yuck!) it's coated with sugar!...It still is a much better alternative for me & that makes me happy. I'm about to get my kids bathed and dressed for the holiday turkey dinner soon over at my sister-in-laws, the only problem is....is that I have been so sick today. It's 2 pm here, & i've been in bed all day. I've tried to get up, do some laundry but I just feel really icky. Apart of me thinks my iron is really low...and i'd like to get it checked out BEFORE December 15..lol. (My first OBGYN visit). :shrug: Another issue I am worried about, is that I'm not doing so hot with food at this moment. I can only stand to look at it for a little bit, and so I am worried I am going to vomit all over at the family fest today :sick: Oh well. 

Yours Truly :kiss: ;)


----------



## ktskittle

I totally feel you! I had a bad run in with a ham dinner last weekend. Bleck! I will never look at ham the same! Sea bands have been helping some though! Happy thanksgiving! (my once favorite holiday just isn't the same this year, but for good reason at least!)


----------



## greenpear

ktskittle said:


> Morning sickness has officially hit me like an evil beast! I am off this week, thank god, but I have no idea how I am going to manage teaching while sick constantly! I am getting nervous about next week. Has it gotten bad for any of you?

Yup! End of last week I was feeling pretty nauseous - by mid-of this week I'm throwing up _everything_. Haven't really found anything that will stay in me. Sometimes oatmeal does and sometimes apples do, but mostly I throw things up all the time :sick: 

I think it might have something to do with hcg levels - last week at 5 weeks (u/s showed 5 weeks) my level was 18 000 and I repeated bloodwork several days later and it went up, so it makes sense why.


----------



## greenpear

Happy Thanksgiving to all American Ladies! 

Hopefully MS won't ruin it too much for you :winkwink:


----------



## SLCMommy

Everyone, I had a wonderful dinner with my family....

...........then the second I got home I vomited it all up. Urgh, hormones!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

Happy Thanksgiving! Had a great dinner with the immediate family. We told them all today and it was so much fun. We changed it up a bit and it went like this instead: DH always starts off the 'this year I'm thankful for...' And we go around the table. Well he said I'm thankful for my health, my family and my amazing wife, but I'm most thankful for what's under you plates.
Then they all picked up their plates saw the ultrasound. It went so well and everyone was surprised:) so fun!

I did get sick twice- one super early when my mom grilled sausage, celery and onions for stuffing and again when I had half a deviled egg- which is my favorite:( 

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## SLCMommy

angieloo - mmm, I love deviled eggs! LOL


----------



## greenpear

angieloo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Had a great dinner with the immediate family. We told them all today and it was so much fun. We changed it up a bit and it went like this instead: DH always starts off the 'this year I'm thankful for...' And we go around the table. Well he said I'm thankful for my health, my family and my amazing wife, but I'm most thankful for what's under you plates.
> Then they all picked up their plates saw the ultrasound. It went so well and everyone was surprised:) so fun!
> 
> I did get sick twice- one super early when my mom grilled sausage, celery and onions for stuffing and again when I had half a deviled egg- which is my favorite:(
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!

Aww this is so cute! I kinda told my mom and grandma yesterday at their house....by spending half the evening vomiting in the toilet :dohh:

But my mom is superstitious and said she'll congratulate me once I hit second tri and I totally agree. Everyone congratulated me last time when we just found out and I lost it at 6.5 weeks so this time hubby and I wanted to wait for a scan or something, or even till end of 1st tri, but my MS decided that waiting sucked and "helped" me uncover my surprise :wacko:

So now my mom, grandma and sister know. Everyone else is still in the dark haha


----------



## angieloo

Lol SLCmommy- I was so sad!!! I love them! And it made my stomach turn

Greenpear: that's how my mom first guess too- I got sick on Halloween:)


----------



## ktskittle

Lol... The Same thing happened to me. I "thought" I wanted devolved eggs until I got sick while trying to make them. I don't know how I am going to hide this at work now that the ms has kicked in.


----------



## greenpear

^^^^ I have a wonderful boss and a great co-worker so I actually told them...and it was the best thing I could have done. My boss is so nice and lenient - lets me leave earlier and come later and use some leftover vacation hours. She says "you'll be more productive later on, so it's ok that you're taking time off now" :cloud9: 

But I guess it depends on the boss. Hopefully yours will be just as understanding


----------



## mojojojo563

I hope everyone have a great Thanksgiving. We let the cat out of the bag and told our family everyone is so happy!! Welp except for my one sister in law.. She had no reaction at all nothing. She has a son that is 10 and it just seemed like she was a little mad?? But, I didn't let that get me down everyone else was very happy my mother in law was super excitied and so was my mom and dad. We told everyone that we are not going to find out the gender this time. It was a great day!!!


----------



## ktskittle

I hope my boss is just as gracious.... Especially when I eventually have to tell him I won't be coming back after the baby is born. ..


----------



## greenpear

ktskittle - I hope so too for you :)

mojojo - maybe she was a little mad, but I hope that if she was she gets over it soon. The important thing is that everyone else was happy right?


----------



## SLCMommy

mojojo- there is always one sour apple! lol


----------



## mojojojo563

greenpear said:


> ktskittle - I hope so too for you :)
> 
> mojojo - maybe she was a little mad, but I hope that if she was she gets over it soon. The important thing is that everyone else was happy right?

yep i just dont understand why she would be so mad she said nothing wouldn't even look at me... But maybe she wants another baby not sure... If she does I'd be real happy for her.

Jozie


----------



## mojojojo563

SLCMommy said:


> mojojo- there is always one sour apple! lol

Isn't that the truth lol but Im not going to let that take me off my ahppy cloud!:cloud9: I'm happy!!!

Thanks Jozie


----------



## ktskittle

Wow. Being jealous and being a @#*@ don't have to go hand in hand. Sorry you had a sour pus!


----------



## mojojojo563

ktskittle said:


> Wow. Being jealous and being a @#*@ don't have to go hand in hand. Sorry you had a sour pus!

lol!! You can say that again ha ha. That's ok I'll take it in stride lol good thing I wasn't having a moody day lol!!!


----------



## Bug222

Hey ladies- 

Ima little late.. but can I still join?? Due July 14th with my first little one!


----------



## Canada8

I'm going for my u/s on Fri yeah!!
is anyone's mouth always dry or thirsty? 
Everytime i eat, my tongue feels dry and my throat dry....it is driving me crazy!!


----------



## ktskittle

I just thought I would give everyone this tip... On our 12 hour drive home from Tulsa yesterday, I was feeling especially nauseous and just couldn't take it anymore, so I decided to try something that I heard was recommended by many OBGYNs as well as BnB folks... Unisom tablets (not the gel caps.) Apparently, it was originally created as an antinausea, but it made people so sleepy that they switched it to a sleep aid. I took half a pill yesterday evening and after eating dinner I PASSED OUT without "losing my lunch". Well, even when I woke up today, my morning sickness was WAY less severe than it has been. I actually felt normal for most of the day! Just thought I would share that little tid bit in case you ever hit a point where you are especially desperate for a little relief!
On a side note... I am really irritated by the fact that I have the first canker sore since college. I used to get them back in my college smoker days, but haven't had one since I quit smoking years ago. What the heck?!? I guess it's pretty common in pregnancy with the hormonal changes and reduced immune system. GRRRR!


----------



## ktskittle

I am always thirsty too! Yeah for your ultrasound! Did you get it moved up or has time just flown by?


----------



## ktskittle

Hey Bug. It's not my thread to say yes or no to, but I didn't want to read and run. =) This is my first too. Due around July 17.


----------



## SLCMommy

sorry i haven't been talking much, I've been really sick with MS...actually, "all day sickness" so it's been pretty tough on me.


----------



## ktskittle

Sorry you aren't feeling well. This morning was ROUGH. I had to pull over on my way to work twice. I emailed my Dr and begged him to call in zofran.


----------



## mojojojo563

Welp I had my first appt today dr said I'm around 8-9 weeks. I got all my blood work done. Do they really need all that blood lol. I had a little bit of cramps since my visit. I have my u/s appt for this wed at 2:30 so I am a happy girl!!! :happydance: My 3 year old wants to know when the:baby: baby will be here lol. The dr said that I will be a repeat c- section around 38 - 39 weeks so about 30 more fridays lol that makes it sound alot sooner than months!!!


----------



## angieloo

mojojo that does sound way faster! It feels slow to me from time to time, but I'm sure in a few months I'll feel like it's flown by.


----------



## mojojojo563

Welp my u/s is tomorrow so I am happy!!! Hope all goes weel anyone have killer head aches ouch mine hurts and when I put in head down like I'm going to touch my toes its worse like pressure. I took tylenol so maybe that will fix it. Welp I'll keep everyone posted on my little bean!:flower:


----------



## Bug222

Wishing you a fantastic ultrasound!! I hope your headache goes away soon!


----------



## SLCMommy

I got some Zofran. That's helped a lot ;) Has anyone decided solid on a name yet for there LO?


----------



## angieloo

Mojojo: I've had some pretty headaches too. Tylenol and a lukewarm warm baths with lavender soap helped a bunch


----------



## julybby2012

:happydance: I'm due July 13th 2012 and feel so sick all the time, today at 11:30 am is my first ultrasound :wacko:


----------



## julybby2012

Congrats!!! Im also due July 13th this morning @ 11:30 am :)will be my first Dr visit and ultra sound


----------



## angieloo

SLCMommy said:


> I got some Zofran. That's helped a lot ;) Has anyone decided solid on a name yet for there LO?

We're pretty set on our girl name: Emily Christine (emma for short)

Boy name : Benjamin Mark (DH's dad's name)
Benjamin Edward (for the wonderful friend that introduced us)
Benjamin Bradley (because we think it's cute)


What about everyone else?


----------



## SLCMommy

angie - cute, cute!

Boy: Liam

Girl : Charlotte, Norah or Suri

No middle names yet :)


----------



## ktskittle

Madison Reese (or Madeline Reese) and matthew Corey.
My dr gave me zofran but I haven't taken any yet. I told my principal yesterday because my morning sickness has been so bad and I have my teacher o serration next week. His response was to laugh... I was so confused, then he said "congratulations... I'm sorry I laughed its just that 30 seconds before you walked in another teacher came and told me the same thing." crazy, right? 5 out of the 50ish staff members are pregnant right now.


----------



## mojojojo563

I had my us today it went great I think it makes it so real once you hear the heart beat!!! It was 120 beats per min I am so thankful and happy.


----------



## Canada8

I too have been having morning sickness and tiredness has really kicked in! I can't wait to start enjoying my pregnancy....ugh

For girl: Celina Jemma - my mom's middle name
For boy: Cole Sean
Cole Fitz
Not sure of middle name of the boys


----------



## angieloo

SLCmommy: Charlotte was our second choice- I love that name!

Ktskittle: matthew is going to be our second boy if we are blessed with two. Glad telling the principal went well:) I feel like lots of my coworkers are pregnant too.

Mojojo: glad the US went well. I adored the little heartbeat too!

I am having such a hard time waiting till 12 weeks to tell work. I want to tell everyone!!! Lol

Canada: cole is really cute! I like sean for the middle too.


----------



## greenpear

I love name Emily! But hubby is dead set on Anya for a girl so I guess that's what we're sticking with


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls glad to head you're all well bar the sickness! Just got back from Florida, I've had a pounding headache all morning yesterday which still hasn't gone away completely. Iv not really had any sickness but then again I have been eating like a pig over the past 10 days so all the fast food could be disguising it!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh all my dreams are vivid and freaky recently!


----------



## ktskittle

I've been trying to be tough and not take the zofran, but I don't know if I can do it anymore. SLC.. How often do u have to take the zofran for it to keep your nausea at bay?


----------



## Canada8

ugh i need to go to my docs tomorrow to get a prescription before i jump off a cliff lol


----------



## greenpear

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh all my dreams are vivid and freaky recently!

Me too! I dreamed about zombie apocalypse last night :wacko: it was scary :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo zombie apocalypse, that must have been incredibly weird for you.

Ok so I went for my second scan, they reckon I'm about 7 weeks 1 day gone, woo!

pics attached, next scan is at 12 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2796 enhanced (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## angieloo

First OBgyn with our dr today. We got lots of fun free stuff- like a pregnancy journal:) really liked the Dr that will be doing the delivery.

Next apt is at 15 weeks :) next scan is at 20 weeks to tell the sex :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

aww nice to hear you got lots of goodies angieloo, wow 20 weeks then you'll find out the gender, putting it in that context it doesn't sound that far off, you're practically half way there. Won't be long til I'm in my 2nd trimester, now that will be very weird. 

Don't know about you girls but I find time moves very differently since falling pregnant, no longer am I excited about my birthday or xmas or new year but instead my excitement is aimed at things like scans, sale shopping at mamas and papas, 2nd\3rd trimesters...hehe, I'm just so excited!


----------



## SLCMommy

angieloo - Don't you just love free stuff?? haha!

AFM, I've been feeling pretty decent today! Hopefully this will be my first day that I'm not laying in bed & vomiting all day! My first appointment is soon, I'm really excited. I pray we can hear the baby by the doppler, as I will almost be 10 weeks but who knows. Has anyone heard there baby via doppler prior to their 10th week mark? Just curious :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo sorry to hear you've been in puke city SLCmommy, here's hoping it calms down pretty soon :D

I've not heard baby via doppler, I'm not sure if I get that option, but I did see the heartbeat at 5 weeks, if thats any use.

Anyone craving sweets at the minute? I was sat at work for the first time in about 15 days and I could have just devoured some fruit sweeties but I refused to pay 60p for a small packet, stupid vending machine!

Hubby bought be one of those maternity pillows from mamas and papas, ahh it really helps my back at night, anyone else been buying any more things for yourself or baby? xxx


----------



## jmandrews

HI! can i join? my EDD is July 27 :) i am still in shock! I can't believe its already been 18 days since i found out! My first appointment is dec 19th in two weeks! i can't wait to see my little bean. I am 6 and half weeks today. haven't had morning sickness. I have actually felt great... just super sleepy and my bbs are getting big! Guess i'll just have to wait and see if i will have MS. FX's i wont.


----------



## angieloo

Tanzibar: I'm craving sweets majorly, but just sweet fruits like pineapple and strawberries- I eat both once or twice a day

Welcome jmandrews! Congrats on the BFP


----------



## SLCMommy

I like mashed potatoes & gravy....weird! LOL


----------



## EWebb

Hi everyone!
My name is Elizabeth and I'm new here. My husband and
I found out two weeks ago we are pregnant. I'm due july 30th.
My doctor has been away so I don't go for my first appointment
Until this Friday. I'm a bit paranoid at the moment because I 
Really don't have any symptoms at all. I just hope everything 
Is ok. This will be our first.


----------



## greenpear

:wave: Welcome Elizabeth!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Welcome Elizabeth!!!


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! Is anyone suffering from headaches and if so, what are you doing to relieve it? Also, I always get a bad taste in my mouth after I eat....anyone else?


----------



## EWebb

Yes!!! It's the only symptom I have. Headaches
All the time! I haven't taken anything but apparently
It's safe to take Tylenol as long as you only 
Take the dosage needed as it says on the bottle.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh yes I got really bad headaches starting last friday and then I went on an international flight back to the uk which really helped....not! It comes and goes now but I'm glad I'm not the only one suffering.

I've only had a soluable paracetamol, I don't want to be heavily medicated at the minute, drinking water helps loads too!

My mouth feels like morning breath after food too, it's not good, I can't help but get paranoid at work with the blokes who are dads, I keep wondering if they'll see all my odd behaviour with food and toilet trips and put 2 and 2 together :S

Hi Elizabeth, don't think I've said hello!


----------



## EWebb

Hello everyone! Very nice to meet you all. I have my
First drs appt tomorrow morning and I'm getting anxious. 
I have no idea what to expect at all. Plus, my doctor isn't really
One of those warm and friendly types which makes me nervous 
Too.


----------



## SLCMommy

Welcome, Ewebb!! Let me know how your doctor's appointment goes!!

I've been craving fresh fruits & veggies....which is a good thing! :)


----------



## EWebb

Im totally into the fruits and veggies too.
My doctors appt was very boring. Like I mentioned she's
Not overly friendly or nice. She ran off a bunch of questions and
Then said she was referring me to "the maternity clinic. She said
They would be in contact to make an appointment. I had a
Few questions and she kinda seemed annoyed that I was bothering
Her. She gave me an information package and I left. Rather
Anti-climactic. She also couldn't believe I haven't told anyone yet.
She acted like I was crazy.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ewebb - I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience. Hopefully your next obgyn visit will be better.... some people are just jerks!

I just ate a tub of berries and an entire cucumber...LOL :)


----------



## angieloo

I'm craving fruits and veggies too- I'm going through a pineapple and two cartons of strawberries a week. Sorry about the apt E- will she be your Dr the whole time? Maybe a switch?

I went to see New Years Eve for date night with the DH and they have the best movie coming out- they are making What to Expect When you're expecting into a movie!!! It looks hilarious- no release date yet :) so fun that it's coming out during our time:)


----------



## peacelikeariv

People are all gung ho about telling around here too. Three friends are pregnant and due after me. They have all announced it to the entire world. I guess because I have bleeding I am more nervous. I want to wait until after my 14w scan, but dh says Christmas is 12w and we are sharing. I suppose I need to chin up and trust that God has it under control!


----------



## SLCMommy

angie - I heard it was supposed to be released in May ;)


----------



## ktskittle

Sorry you appointment left much to be desired... 
I can't wait to start craving anything... Food still sounds blegh to me, but I think it MIGHT be starting to ease up. Fxed! 
I finally gave in and gave dj what he wanted last weekend, and had light spotting afterward. I went in for my second ultrasound friday and baby is measuring perfectly, heart rate in the 150s, 160s. They mentioned a very tiny subchorionic hematoma, but said since it is so small it should have no effect on pregnancy. I still worry of course, but I just have to have faith.
 



Attached Files:







8 wks 3 days.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bug222

ktskittle said:


> Sorry you appointment left much to be desired...
> I can't wait to start craving anything... Food still sounds blegh to me, but I think it MIGHT be starting to ease up. Fxed!
> I finally gave in and gave dj what he wanted last weekend, and had light spotting afterward. I went in for my second ultrasound friday and baby is measuring perfectly, heart rate in the 150s, 160s. They mentioned a very tiny subchorionic hematoma, but said since it is so small it should have no effect on pregnancy. I still worry of course, but I just have to have faith.

I just found out that I have two SCH's.. unfortunately mine are causing some discomfort and bleeding.. but I am hopeful they will reabsorb soon. Did they tell you where it is?


----------



## babydumpy

im due the 7th july but waiting for 12 week scan to confirm


----------



## ktskittle

Sorry to hear about your schs, but good to hear I am not alone. Mine is to the right adjacent to/beneath where the placenta is forming. What did they say about yours? Are you on bed rest?


----------



## Bug222

They didn't actually tell me where mine were. Yeah I am on modified bedrest right now. I saw my GP today but they didn't have the hospital report yet (good job the doc gave me a copy of the preliminary radiology report) so all I know is the sizes. I will have another ultrasound in the next week sometime to see whether is is growing or reabsorbing. I have also been referred to an OB.


----------



## JennyN

Hello All,

First of all, congratulations to all...

I am due Jul 17th 2012, first time pregnant and super excited, bit nervous too so would appreciate alll the support I can get :)


----------



## EWebb

Nice to meet you! My first as well!


----------



## Tanzibar83

lost our baby at 8 weeks 2 days


----------



## beanhunter

Tanzibar I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Oh Tanzibar I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks girls, I've done all the crying a person can do, I just need to stay positive and hope i'll be pregnant again in 30+ days.


----------



## ktskittle

I am so sorry! Stay POSITIVE! I got pregnant 11 days after I miscarried. (I must have ovulated early!


----------



## ktskittle

Welcome Jenny. It is my first child, due july 17th as well.

Bug... I went for my follow up ultrasound, and they only say "remnants" of the sch after looking for a WHILE. They said it is less then 5mm across and now sitting on top of my cervix. Baby measured 9 weeks yesterday....
I can't believe I was a mess over the weekend, even though my DR said it was nothing to stress about and more common than people realize.... Hoping and praying that you get similar news at your appointment!!!


----------



## Bug222

that is great news ktskittle!!!!! My follow-up is Friday so fingers crossed... I have noticed that the pain has moved down much lower so hopefully that is a good sign!!!


----------



## Canada8

Awwww so sorry to hear!


----------



## SLCMommy

ktskittle - cute ultrasound picture!! :thumbup:

Jenny - Welcome!! :) :wohoo:

Tanzi- I'm so very sorry for your loss :( My heart breaks for you. :cry::sadangel:

AFM, I have a severe cold! I really wish I could just start to feel better! :( I have my first prenatal appointment in two days, so I'm pretty excited :)


----------



## MissMichelle

Aw, yay for July babies!! Im due July 20th, 2012! So excited! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

ktskittle said:


> I am so sorry! Stay POSITIVE! I got pregnant 11 days after I miscarried. (I must have ovulated early!

How soon were you TTC after it then? were you still bleeding? xxxxx


----------



## MissMichelle

So very sorry for your loss Tanzi. :hugs:


----------



## angieloo

So sorry tanzibar- 

Feel better SLCmommy- how exciting- you're first prenatal! I can't wait for my next apt in Jan.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Canada8

Hey has anyone tried the Chinese gender chart based on lunar age? I did.....it says I'm having a girl, but who knows until July :)

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php


----------



## Bug222

mine says I am having a boy...


----------



## angieloo

Mine says a girl- which is what we think we're having. We find out the second week of Feb and I am SO excited to find out. We're going to do a gender revel cake for just the two of us and then send a picture of the sliced cake to our friends and family


----------



## EWebb

Mine says girl. That would be awesome.


----------



## Canada8

angieloo said:


> Mine says a girl- which is what we think we're having. We find out the second week of Feb and I am SO excited to find out. We're going to do a gender revel cake for just the two of us and then send a picture of the sliced cake to our friends and family


Good one! We find out in feb too!! We too feel I'm having a girl....just don't want it to be wishful thinking! As long as healthy, I'm happy either way! Let's see whose turns out to be correct!


----------



## ktskittle

I only bled for five days when I miscarried, but I was only 4 weeks. I started b6 vitamins and baby aspirin right away, ovulated early, and started prometrium as soon as I got BFP. We are newly weds do we bd just about everyday anyways. (not anymore though... Pelvic rest! )


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! So today I had my first OBGYN appointment! My doctor is a FABULOUS guy! You can tell he became a doctor for all the RIGHT reasons. He listened to me, he was kind, he was interested in me & my husband and I could tell he really cared about me. As far as my cold goes, he said he'd prefer for me to stick to Tylenol & natural things, but I could tell he felt really bad about my vomiting. He prescribed me a different kind of medicine since Zofran really hasn't worked for me. He said if this doesn't work, next time I see him he will prescribe me something else, or if it really doesn't work and I'm not getting any relief, to call him anytime Monday to Friday during office hours and let him know. He did the ultrasound HIMSELF which was fantastic! I've never had that before. I'm measuring great! Baby's heart rate was 157.9, and even though I am due July 13th, he said since I'm a planned c-section already (due to past medical history) the baby will be born the week before (39th week), so now I know i'll be celebrating Independence Day (an American holiday) in the hospital with my baby...but that's okay!! The doctor was so nice! Before he walked out of the room he goes "You both have a very merry Christmas!" My 2nd appointment is for January 19th!


----------



## SLCMommy

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=312438&stc=1&d=1323990119

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ktskittle

Beautiful! Glad your first appointment went so well!


----------



## EWebb

Congrats SLCMommy! You are so lucky to have
Made a great connection with your doctor! 
And what a great time for your child to have a 
Birthday!!


----------



## greenpear

Aww your baby is sooo cute!

I don't even know when I'll get my first scan - I won't see my doc till I"m 13 weeks, and even then I'm not sure when he'll schedule me :sad1: I just want to know that baby's ok


----------



## greenpear

ktskittle said:


> I only bled for five days when I miscarried, but I was only 4 weeks. I started b6 vitamins and baby aspirin right away, ovulated early, and started prometrium as soon as I got BFP. We are newly weds do we bd just about everyday anyways. (not anymore though... Pelvic rest! )

Ya pelvic rest sucks but so worth it. My Dr told me no :sex: till 2nd tri....booo I can't wait! :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

greenpear - LOL i bet your DH is even more sad LOL


----------



## EWebb

I get my first scan next thurs!!


----------



## angieloo

I secretly hope our baby is born a week early and has a fourth birthday- it would be so cool to have a big family party for him or her with fireworks and all. Fun b-day every year if you ask me :)


----------



## greenpear

SLCMommy said:


> greenpear - LOL i bet your DH is even more sad LOL

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: omg he is, he is! Poor guy :haha:


----------



## ktskittle

Mine too! He is probably counting down the days! (I can't wait for pelvic rest to be over either, but I have this feeling that I will be so scared and nervous that it won't be enjoyable the first couple times.)


----------



## Bug222

my poor DH is in the same boat... 10 weeks and counting lol


----------



## SLCMommy

Got the word my baby will be born sometime between July 2 & July 5th ;)


----------



## angieloo

How exciting slcmommy! Maybe it will be a fourth of July baby after all:)


----------



## SLCMommy

Angie - It might!! :) I doubt doctors will want to do it on that day though, so my guess is either the day before the 4th or the day after on the 5th ;) Who knows though, right?! :)


----------



## Canada8

so has anyone had any feelings on what gender they are having?


----------



## ktskittle

I do! I have had a feeling that it is a boy... Actually, last night I had my very first dream about the birth of the baby and it was a boy. (The dream was REALLY creepy though.... The baby was 10 weeks early when it was born, so we "put it back in", but it was born again 2 weeks later at 8 weeks early. What in the world?!? Don't ask me!)


----------



## EWebb

I have a feeling I'm having a girl. But I'll be thrilled either way. My feeling came from a dream I had too. I had this crazy dream about having a baby girl and then 2 weeks later I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## SLCMommy

I have a strong feeling it's a girl.

A lot of people told me they have a feeling it's a girl too.

I could be in shock to find out it's a boy in 8-9 weeks though LOL, but either way my goal is just to have a happy & healthy baby! :)


----------



## angieloo

I had a girl dream before finding out I was pregnant so I feeling girl too. Either way works well for us :)
So I braved the crazy shopping mall and went to the maternity store. I bought so many cute things. I have been feeling so bloated and like a stuffed sausage in my regular clothes so I am so happy to have comfy clothes that fit! 
Anyone else shop for new clothes yet?


----------



## SLCMommy

No, i'm going to wait until I know the gender to start buying clothing. Should only be around 8-10 weeks :)


----------



## ktskittle

I haven't bought maternity or baby clothes yet either... I am probably going to find out the gender in 5 weeks though. There's a place by my house that does 4d ultrasounds with gender determination at 15 weeks... They guarantee results, allowing you to come back for free a week later if there is any question. :happydance: I was also told by several people that they can SOMETIMES tell the gender at the nuchal translucency ultrasound.... (I am going to go ahead and have it even though I would keep the baby either way... I just love the chance to see it again and maybe get an early gender guess.) 
I am getting ready to head to the dr for my 10 week ultrasound... Wish me luck!


----------



## EWebb

Just curious.. Have any of you told your employers? I'm trying to decide when to break the news. I was thinking 12 weeks but my mother (who works in HR) said to wait till I'm 4 months.


----------



## SLCMommy

ktkittle - Even though they offer at 15 weeks, I'd wait until you are closer to 17-18. 15 weeks the labia's on girls are still pretty swollen and can look like a little penis LOL!!

Ewebb - I would tell before you start showing. Go on your bodies timeline :) Anywhere from 12+ I'd say is a go :)


----------



## angieloo

I'm telling at 12 weeks- mainly because I know they will have a hard time finding coverage for my 3 month maternity leave.
We aren't buying and baby clothes or toys till we find the gender too :) just stuff for me to be comfortable.

Is anyone else taking as much maternity leave as possible?


----------



## EWebb

I get a year paid. So ill be taking a year. I have a feeling someone will notice before I say something. 







Just in the last few hours I have had a bit of dark brown spotting. Not very much, but noticeable. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm 8 weeks, 4 days today. I Wdid a lot of looking online and it seems to be fairly normal... Yet there are others that say they had it and then miscarried.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ewebb - I would err on the side of caution. I've honestly have never heard of 8 weeks and bleeding being normal. However, the fact that it is dark makes me feel a little better for you, knowing it's not fresh blood. I would just try to take it easy for the next few days and when you get a chance, call your doctor or midwife right away. They might want to do an ultrasound.


----------



## EWebb

Thanks. It was very little and seems to be gone now. I actually have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I'm hoping everything goes well. 
Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## SLCMommy

Ewebb - FX for you hun!! Please, please update after your ultrasound! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

EWebb, I would go and get yourself down to a doctor and checked out honey. Please don't sit and home and get yourself all worried. Unfortunately it happened to me, last sunday started spotting and come Tuesday I lost my cupcake (I was 8 weeks 2 days)

It could well be that you were due to have a period if you hadn't been pregnant and just had a little bleed thats all, really keeping my fingers crossed for you and like SLC said please update!


----------



## Bug222

I too had bleeding at 8 +3.. started brown then turned to pinkish.. that is how my subchorionic hematomas were found... little bean is still well snuggled in and growing up a storm!!!


----------



## EWebb

We had our first ultrasound today. It was so great! Everything looks really good and is on track for where I thought I was. The heartbeat was 170bpm. I couldn't believe how amazing it was to see the heart beating. We got a really cute picture as well.


----------



## EWebb

So sorry to hear that tanzibar. That is just heartbreaking. I do have a drs appt tomorrow to do all the bloodwork ect. Looking forward to that.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, I'm just curious...because maybe I'm alone in this but..:shrug:.

Even though i'm just barley pushing the 2nd trimester, I'm already starting to feel REALLY impatient.:xmas21: I know I shouldn't be, and I should just enjoy the pregnancy, but I really am looking forward too, and excited too, hold and breastfeed this baby. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Does anyone else on here feel the same? :-({|=


----------



## xSin

Hello!!! I just got back from my first Dr's appointment (sort of) today... found out that my Due Date is July 12th 2012!! :) Pretty stoked about that!

SLC I totally know how you feel; I've felt that way for a couple of weeks and while we've decided that we're not going to find out the gender of our baby until its born, I've already been weighing the pros and cons of girls v. boys when it comes to cuddle time LOL I figure girls will probably be willing to cuddle longer whereas boys might hit that "ew mom gross" stage earlier... hahaha


----------



## Canada8

I am totally anxious! I just want to meet her/him! I feel this s taking soooooo long too lol


----------



## ktskittle

Ewebb: glad your ultrasound went well!!! 
Slc: I know they can make incorrect predictions, but we still have the uktrasound around 20 weeks no matter what... If I would go the whole pregnancy on the first prediction, I might be more inclined to wait... We'll see how I'm feeling in another month... And yes... I'm getting anxious too. (the nausea hasn't helped though. I just can't wait to feel good again.) how has ur ms been doing. I pray that mine is gone by 12 weeks. It seems to be lessening some already.


----------



## EWebb

Im totally impatient too. It feels like the next 6+ months are going to take forever. 
Plus I'm not used to restrictions of any kind so I'm trying to adjust to that. Going to bed early, not going out on weekends, not drinking diet coke haha! It's hard to get used to at first.


----------



## Bug222

oh I am soooo impatient. Very ready for it to be summer and time for all of these little ones! I told DH I make a horrible pregnant person so this whole process should just speed up!

EWebb- your picture is amazing.. you can see the little arm!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

xSin said:


> Hello!!! I just got back from my first Dr's appointment (sort of) today... found out that my Due Date is July 12th 2012!! :) Pretty stoked about that!
> 
> SLC I totally know how you feel; I've felt that way for a couple of weeks and while we've decided that we're not going to find out the gender of our baby until its born, I've already been weighing the pros and cons of girls v. boys when it comes to cuddle time LOL I figure girls will probably be willing to cuddle longer whereas boys might hit that "ew mom gross" stage earlier... hahaha


Maybe! But that's not really from my experience! My daughter (7) and two DS ( 5 & 3) still like to cuddle. Although, my five year old is sometimes like that...he gets embarrassed when I kiss him. LOL

However, from what i've personally noticed, little boys really love their mamas and girls really bond with their daddies (meaning if the man is a good father). :thumbup:


----------



## EWebb

How was everyones Christmas?
Did anyone else announce the big news over the holidays?


----------



## ktskittle

Mine was good. How was yours? 
I thought the morning sickness was coming to an end, but today is like the grand finale... I gave in and took zofran, but still don't feel myself... Anyone else still feeling it or have it fading?


----------



## Bug222

unfortunately mine made quite a comeback this week... three Christmas dinners in.... three Christmas dinners out... I'm really hoping it will settle down soon!!!


----------



## ktskittle

I'm sorry! That sucks. I literally stayed in bed all day today. I think that if I wasnt already on winter break, today would have been the day that I gave in and called in sick. I hope that tomorrow is vastly different! Bleck!


----------



## EWebb

Our Christmas was great. We told the rest of our family who we had not told in person yet. They were all thrilled. 
So sorry to hear about your morning sickness ladies. :( 
I can't imagine. I have been lucky and haven't been sick at all. What a terrible time of year to be sick. Hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ewebb - You are lucky!!

Kt- My morning sickness comes and goes. I feel as even though some days I still vomit, I'm not sick throughout the entire day anymore.

*knock on wood*

I really hope this means that it's starting to come to an end.... :/


----------



## EWebb

I just bought a fetal doppler monitor. Does anyone else have one? I'm super excited to use it.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ewebb - where did you get it? :)


----------



## EWebb

eBay! There are tons!


----------



## SLCMommy

Nice ;)!!


----------



## Canada8

Awwww I would love to have one!! Have fun!


----------



## angieloo

I have looked at a doppler too. For anyone with an iPhone: they have one, but you can't here the heartbeat until 20 weeks- 8 weeks away for me


----------



## Bug222

I rented one for a few months.. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Is anyone here excited to switch to the 2nd trimester forums soon? I am, but *sniffle* I made this thread and I can't believe I've only gotten ONE more week left! I'll definitely pop in from time to time, and when I have my baby and anatomy scan I'll update with pictures (You ladies should do the same) that way if some of us (and it's bond to happen) split up in the 2nd and 3rd trimester and head in different forums, we can all just gather back here in July and see each others babies ;]


----------



## ktskittle

Good idea! And congrats to all those who have hit the glorious 12 week mark!


----------



## SLCMommy

KT - Your close too!!


----------



## beanhunter

SLCMommy said:


> Is anyone here excited to switch to the 2nd trimester forums soon? I am, but *sniffle* I made this thread and I can't believe I've only gotten ONE more week left! I'll definitely pop in from time to time, and when I have my baby and anatomy scan I'll update with pictures (You ladies should do the same) that way if some of us (and it's bond to happen) split up in the 2nd and 3rd trimester and head in different forums, we can all just gather back here in July and see each others babies ;] [/QUOTE
> 
> Why do we have to leave SLC? This isn't in 1st tri it's in buddies so we can stay the whole time can't we?


----------



## SLCMommy

beanhunter said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone here excited to switch to the 2nd trimester forums soon? I am, but *sniffle* I made this thread and I can't believe I've only gotten ONE more week left! I'll definitely pop in from time to time, and when I have my baby and anatomy scan I'll update with pictures (You ladies should do the same) that way if some of us (and it's bond to happen) split up in the 2nd and 3rd trimester and head in different forums, we can all just gather back here in July and see each others babies ;] [/QUOTE
> 
> Why do we have to leave SLC? This isn't in 1st tri it's in buddies so we can stay the whole time can't we?
> 
> You are right! We don't. LOL :haha::haha::haha:
> For some reason I thought I started this on the 1st trimester board HAHA. Sorry!!Click to expand...


----------



## Canada8

Lol I was thinking the same thing! I too start my 2nd tri on fri! Yeah! I am having my 12 wk scan on wednesday! I cant wait to see everyone's picture!


----------



## ktskittle

I have my 12 week scan in just over an hour!!!


----------



## Canada8

ktskittle said:


> I have my 12 week scan in just over an hour!!!

That is exciting!

For those who have children already, are your kids already predicting the gender of this bay? My 4 yr old son is convinced I'm having a girl lol:haha:


----------



## ktskittle

All of my family (including myself) have had the feeling that it was a boy...
I just left my ultrasound at the perinatal specialist that my ob referred me to. Everything looked perfect, and the likelihood of Down's Syndrome etc are microscopic. AND the doctor who specializes in perinatal medicine said that he is over 90% sure that it is a boy. I did ask about a clitoris being mistaken for a penis, and he said at this early stage, they don't use what it looks like to make their judgment... They base it on the direction that it is pointing (Horizontal to legs is girl, sticking up boy.) He said he does this all the time, and mine was a more obvious case. DH is very excited, although we told the grandparents to hold off on buying anything. (Their response was that they would just keep the receipt. lol)
 



Attached Files:







photo-15.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Canada8

Oohhh I totally see a pointy nub!!


----------



## SLCMommy

KT - That's so cute!! =) What a darling beanie!!

I wish here in American 12 week scans were the norm, but they are not :( I see my OBGYN for my next appointment on the 19th, and than I am pretty sure I will be having my gender/anatomy scan in February.

I have such a strong feeling this baby is a girl, and so do my children but I guess it's all a matter of time before I know for sure. My husband doesn't care what the gender is so he doesn't have a "feeling"... lol :)


----------



## ktskittle

Did you have a feeling with your others? It was eiry how certain I was that it was a boy...


----------



## SLCMommy

Kt - YES. It's so strange. With my first, I felt that is was a girl, and I also really wanted a girl... and well, Haylie Elizabeth is a girl! LOL With my 2nd, I really wanted a boy...and felt as if it was a boy... and Carter James is here :) With my third, I didn't care either way for a gender so I didn't really have a feeling, although I think I wanted to lean on the girl side & I got my precious son, Joshua. Now, I would REALLY love a girl, and I have a feeling it is a girl but if it's a boy, than I guess I'm wrong LOL :)


----------



## AngelaSD

hi Ladies!!Im joining in :) My name is Angela, I am due on July 2nd, so Im SQUEEZING right in here! I didn't even see this " Pregnancy Buddies " forum till today! I wanted pregnancy buddies to bad too I posted a few weeks ago "anyone due July 2012" so this is fantastic! This is my first child and I couldn't be MORE HAPPY! I just hit my 2nd trimester on Monday, crazy to be here already! I hardley have a bump at all either so Im impatiently waiting on that! My husband asks me everyday "what did you eat today? " "Why are you so skinny still?" "Are you sure your eating?" Im like oMG YES! OF COURSE I AM!! He is VERY impatient for the bump too ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

Angela- That is so cute! Welcome! And also happy 2nd trimester!! Where I am from, the 13th week marks the 2nd trimester so I start that on Friday! :) Your husband sounds like a doll! Do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## Canada8

Welcome Angela!

I had my 12 week scan today! baby is doing well! heart rate is 169. I will post my pics later. The tech went in between the baby's legs, but there was nothing to report...lol. Because of this, my hubby says girl, but I say it is too early. My baby has a round chubby face and based on the skull theory, that means boy, but there was absoultely nothing sticking out between the legs, and she got a good look there.....what are your thoughts if any?


----------



## AngelaSD

SLCMommy said:


> Angela- That is so cute! Welcome! And also happy 2nd trimester!! Where I am from, the 13th week marks the 2nd trimester so I start that on Friday! :) Your husband sounds like a doll! Do you have any names picked out yet?



Ahh thank you!! Are you showing? Its strange that the trimesters can start at different weeks depending on where you live! My husband of course wants a boy, a BIG healthy boy so thats why he is like okay where is the bump?! lol...the boy name we have had picked out for a year or so is Titus Jeffrey (Jeffrey after My Dad who passed away, and Titus we just heard and loved, unique) But now that were pregnant and getting right along were starting to play with boy names more...girls names I LOVE Harper or Olive. BUT we are having a TOUGH time agreeing! the names we do both agree on are Daytona and Kylie...so seems like this will be a bumpy road for us! Did you tow agree on your names pretty easily that you have picked out?


----------



## AngelaSD

Canada8 said:


> Welcome Angela!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today! baby is doing well! heart rate is 169. I will post my pics later. The tech went in between the baby's legs, but there was nothing to report...lol. Because of this, my hubby says girl, but I say it is too early. My baby has a round chubby face and based on the skull theory, that means boy, but there was absoultely nothing sticking out between the legs, and she got a good look there.....what are your thoughts if any?

AWESOME! My babe had the same exact heart rate at my 12 weeks! I think its to early to tell! You CAN find out around 15 weeks though which is still a couple weeks early - its exciting to guess and play with it though! Soemtimes they even mistake the clirotis for a penis so ya never know! I have a baby heart rate monitor at home I listen to almost everyday (Im OBSESSED) and the heart rate has been around 156 now, feels like quite the drop BUT still a great heart rate! DO we know if heart rates for the babes can be higher if ours is higher or anything like that? I go back to the Dr Jan 13th so I will be about 16 weeks and am HOPING they'll peek to see if we can tell the sex! I have really high blood pressure (normally) so I am a high risk pregnancy and have to go in twice as much as normal pregnancies...


----------



## EWebb

Welcome Angela!


----------



## xSin

I finally get my first official "actual" prenatal care appointment tomorrow morning at 10am!! 

When I went to see my family dr before Christmas he just informed me that he doesn't do prenatal care anymore, referred me to a couple other doctors in the clinic who do it but aren't taking patients & said they're also on vacation until January. :( Since I was hoping to go with a midwife anyways I didn't bother attempting to make an appointment with either of the two he referred me to & left a message with the midwives here in my town and then RIGHT before the new year they got back to me and said that they are able to take me on before I move to the mainland (I live on an island) which is great!! 

Its already such a positive experience and I've only had a phone call with the midwife just tonight, she asked me a couple questions, I explained about the trip to the ER from spotting and the ultrasound I had just yesterday... without even asking she told me that she can use a doppler tomorrow to try to hear a heartbeat so I can listen to it which is AWESOME because when I asked my family doctor about that he laughed at me, and the ultrasound tech didn't offer it even though I'm pretty positive I saw one attached to the machine ...I didn't bother to ask because I didn't want to get laughed at again. 

SUPER excited for my appointment tomorrow at 10am, keeping my fingers crossed I get to hear Tadpole's heartbeat and that I get good news about what stage of development I'm at... (all the research I've done says that its measured from the first day of your last cycle, which for me is October 4th, which gives me a timeline of being 13 weeks and like 1 day... but the Ultrasound images say I'm 11 weeks and 4 days so I'm not sure what they're going by?) Midwife said she'll look at the scans and let me know what's up from there. :D

I can't wait to join the 'club' of ladies who know what their baby's heartrate is!


----------



## SLCMommy

Angela - I really like the name Olive. I think that's super cute :) 

xsin- Good luck!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

Ewebb THANK YOU!!

xSin - that is sooo exciting! I could NOT even IMAGINE having to wait THIS long to see the Dr I would be on pins and needles! You'll have a fantastic appointment! Are you having a midwife accompany you to the Dr? I ask because My husband and I are VERY interested in taking on a midwife. We want someone who is NOT affiliated with the hospital who can protect me and what happens during labor (I want a natural birth and do not want someone asking me every other minute "are you sure you dont want an epirderal" YES IM SURE! lol We also do now want an unessecary C-Section which happens WAY WAY WAY to often) Wondered if other woman do the same.

SLCMommy - THANK YOU! i looooove Olive! When I heard it on the movie "Easy A" last year I fell in love ! Think the husband is REALLY leaning towards Daytona for a girl - which is one we BOTH agree on! I just can't wait till the end of this month when we can find out if were having a boy or a girl and focus EVERYTHING (babies room, names, clothes...etc) on ONE team, blue or pink :)


----------



## Canada8

AngelaSD said:


> Ewebb THANK YOU!!
> 
> xSin - that is sooo exciting! I could NOT even IMAGINE having to wait THIS long to see the Dr I would be on pins and needles! You'll have a fantastic appointment! Are you having a midwife accompany you to the Dr? I ask because My husband and I are VERY interested in taking on a midwife. We want someone who is NOT affiliated with the hospital who can protect me and what happens during labor (I want a natural birth and do not want someone asking me every other minute "are you sure you dont want an epirderal" YES IM SURE! lol We also do now want an unessecary C-Section which happens WAY WAY WAY to often) Wondered if other woman do the same.
> 
> SLCMommy - THANK YOU! i looooove Olive! When I heard it on the movie "Easy A" last year I fell in love ! Think the husband is REALLY leaning towards Daytona for a girl - which is one we BOTH agree on! I just can't wait till the end of this month when we can find out if were having a boy or a girl and focus EVERYTHING (babies room, names, clothes...etc) on ONE team, blue or pink :)


I agree with the unessecary c sections! I don't get it! Lol
Please let me know how the natural birthing is.....I'm wayyyy to chicken to do it without drugs....my fear is the doc telling me I can't get the epidural for some reason....lol

With my first, I got the epidural when I was 1 cm so I didn't feel labour at all....I decided after the nurse checked my cervix and it hurt.....again, I am a punk when it comes to pain.....a midwife would be perfect for you as I heard they are excellent coaches for natural births


----------



## Canada8

I think you could get info on midwives at the hospital


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada- Well... I'll be having my 4th planned C-section ;) LOL

Angela - I am showing ;)


----------



## xSin

AngelaSD said:


> xSin - that is sooo exciting! I could NOT even IMAGINE having to wait THIS long to see the Dr I would be on pins and needles! You'll have a fantastic appointment! Are you having a midwife accompany you to the Dr? I ask because My husband and I are VERY interested in taking on a midwife. We want someone who is NOT affiliated with the hospital who can protect me and what happens during labor (I want a natural birth and do not want someone asking me every other minute "are you sure you dont want an epirderal" YES IM SURE! lol We also do now want an unessecary C-Section which happens WAY WAY WAY to often) Wondered if other woman do the same.

I had an AMAZING appointment. I didn't have a midwife accompany me, she is taking care of all my prenatal care.

First impression: WAY more comfortable than a Doctor's office. Their clinic rather than being in a commercial/industrial area or setting, is set in a residential neighborhood and in a character home that's been converted into a clinic. Everybody takes off their shoes when they go in, so its just more comfortable and relaxed automatically and one thing I immediately noticed too was that I didn't have the same tension I have going into the Doctor's office ... from being surrounded by sickos. (No offense to the sickos in the Doctor's office, they all have very valid reasons for being there, however pregnancy is NOT an illness!!!) -- The not having to worry about being near someone who may or may not be contagious, simply meant I was relaxed.

She discussed in great detail the various prenatal tests that are available to get done, asked me all the intake interview questions about family history etc and furthermore she asked questions which were geared towards ensuring I have the best possible experience and outcome overall... meaning rather than take a strictly clinical scientific approach which leaves me on the "outside" of what is happening with me and my body, she explained the tests, what they mean, involved me in the decision making in an informed manner, and also determined very professionally whether when I move I will have an adequate support network on the mainland, friends, family etc. (I get the impression that this is something they determine early on with all their clients so that in the event that a woman who is pregnant and doesn't have a solid support network, certain resources / support is offered to aid in that so that she gets the best possible pregnancy and birth experience) 

I got to hear Tadpole's heartbeat! It's 150 which is right on mark for the level of activity that I got to witness in the ultrasound a couple days ago! :cloud9: 

Every time I think I can't possibly love my little Tadpole any more than I already do, something happens to kick it up a notch! i'm infatuated! <3


----------



## Canada8

SLCMommy said:


> Canada- Well... I'll be having my 4th planned C-section ;) LOL
> 
> Angela - I am showing ;)

But did you have a c section in the past? I always hear once you have had it once, you have to do it again. I'm talking about ones where ppl do it just because......in Canada for those types of c sections you pay big bucks so I don't understand why ppl pay or it unessecarily and go through the whole recovery. But to each their own....just so expensive


----------



## Canada8

Xsin- so nice congrats! That's exciting!

I'm slc- I'm showing too! I'm shocked I am already because I wasn't with my first, but I guess cause it is my second pregnancy....I feel I look 4 1/2 months instead of 13 wks


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada - Yeah, I wanted to do VBACS but I never went into labor naturally and the hospital i was at didn't induce vbac mommies so now I'm a c-sections till. LOL 


Where I am from, I am now in my 2nd trimester because I am 13 weeks. SOOO exciting!


----------



## Canada8

Me too! Yeah!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada - Even though I'm still feeling icky, knowing that I am in the 2nd trimester gives me some mental relief knowing that even IF I continue to feel sick, I am that much closer to being done.

When is everyones next prenatal appointment? Mine is January 19th. It would be a little sooner, but my doctor is on vacation until than. I imagine it will be a regular check-up, but I know around 13-16 weeks, you can opt for some genetic blood tests. I'm not sure if I am going to take it or not. I guess I only will if my doctor brings it up. At this appointment, I'm also pretty sure I will be scheduling my anatomy scan for February :) woo-hoo.


----------



## Canada8

My 16 wk blood work is in 3 wks and my next prenatal is the 20th, and my gender ultrasound is feb22, but I may do a private scan the first wk of feb because I'm impatient lol


----------



## SLCMommy

:) Love.


----------



## Bug222

my next appt is Jan 17th where I will get to meet my OB.. i am transferring from my family Dr to the OB. Then next u/s around 19 weeks... can't wait!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Bug - Yayyyy!!!!! What are you ladies hoping for? team blue or team pink?


----------



## xSin

January 31st is my next appointment with my midwife & I'm hoping for Team Blue! Although with the way today is going with my OH, maybe I should be hoping for Team Pink instead... (My OH is being a typical stubborn pigheaded man)


----------



## Bug222

im hoping team pink and hubby is hoping team blue!!! lol


----------



## Canada8

Im hoping or team pink, but not sure if my hubby produces xx lol! He already has 2 boys! He is dying for a girl cause the boys are my little princes! Any is fine as Lon as 100% healthy.

This evening, I've been feeling kinda shitty :(. Little heart burn, headache and slight nausea! Come on second tri, be nice! Lol


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada - I hope everything smoothes out for EVERYONE LOL!!

My DH doesn't have a gender preference, but deep inside I'd LOVE to be team pink ;)


----------



## angieloo

Canada: hope you're feeling better soon!

I'm finally settled back in after crazy end of year stuff at work. We keep going window shopping:) we agreed not to buy anything until we know the gender, but it is fun to look at all the cute stuff.

Our next apt is in two weeks, but we don't find out the gender till 20 weeks :( seems so far away!


----------



## SLCMommy

angieloo - same here! I can't wait for Feb to come!!


Is anyone starting to have round ligament pain? I'm also starting to have feet and hip pain. I feel like I'm 90, lol


----------



## EWebb

My next appt. is the 20th. I did all the bloodwork last week and will do all the genetic tests this week. We won't find out the sex for another 7 weeks :(


----------



## EWebb

Yes round ligament pain here!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I just noticed that my next appointment is in ten days.
I'm soo excited!!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

Morning!

I have a Dr Appointment this friday...yup FRIDAY THE 13TH! :wacko: lol
I will be almost 16 weeks so Im HOPING the babe will show its "stuff" off so we can see if its a HE or SHE Some women can find out as early as 15 weeks! Oh it would be soooo awesome I cant WAIT! Otherwise I go in the last week of January to find out :happydance: 

I JUST started having ligament pains on Friday pretty bad and almost the entire day. I (sorry if I repeat myself) have high blood pressure and was not "okayed" to work out (Im a gym girl, and a faithful yoga girl been just walking til now) until JUST recently so I started back at the gym this weekend, Saturday went to pilates class and then cardio, Sunday went to Yoga and did cardio and feel so much better! I really got a good stretch in both days and helped with the "grwoing stretching" pains - they are NOT fun! I almost feel like...I can actualyl FEEL my insides moving - ugh! My girlfriend who is 2 weeks ahead of me has had them for a couple weeks straight now.

What about sleeping for you girls? I JUST started this weekend to teach myself to sleep on my left side -SO HARD needless to say I have had sleepless nights since. I am a tummy sleeper and a side sleeper AND JUST in the last year taught myself to sleep on my back and now cant do that either! lol. Any secrets to making this more pleseant?


----------



## ktskittle

Canada: I hope it passes soon for you! That was the WORST! 
Sorry about the ligament pains many of you have been having. I get random pains that go away when I change positions on occasion, but that's it. Also, it seems like the morning sickness has been replaced by daily afternoon headaches (but I will take that over nausea any day!) Good Luck Friday, Angela! I have an appointment Monday and have my fingers crossed BIG TIME that I can begin working out as I have been on the NO list since conception. =( I feel like I am getting out of shape in advance of when I need to be in the best shape of my life! lol Even if I can just do some (substantial) walking, I will feel better!


----------



## Canada8

angela - i totally understand your sleeping pains! i too am a tummy sleeper....I have been trying to go on my side, but end up tossing around! i can still sleep on my tummy, but it hurts my boobs more! i can't win lol

i am feeling wayyyy better, the only problem now is, I am getting a horrible taste in my mouth every time i eat AGAIN! i can't enjoy any food after i finished eating it...i just drink a lot of water to try and remove the taste....do any of you ladies have this issue??


----------



## Canada8

Oh does anyone have heartburn? I seem to get it....especially after I eat chocolate, darn I love chocolate lol


----------



## Canada8

any guesses??
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada - Guess for... a gender? No, because there isn't a clear private parts shot that I seen LOL


----------



## Canada8

Any skull guesses?


----------



## AngelaSD

ktskittle - I totally know how you feel! You work out and keep in the best shape ever then you get pregnant and have to stop when this SHOULD be the most IMPORTANT time of your life (for sure!) to keep at it and not stop. I thought they DAY My Dr gave me the OK to get back at it I would FOR SURE (knowing myself) be at the gymn that day but I wasn't and it actually took me over a week to get back because I was just so tired but I have my energy back now and i started feeling disappointed in myself for not going because I had been waiting for that OK for soooooo long! So i made sure to make a schedule and it feels SO GREAT to be back to working out again. You WILL get the OK and as soon as you do get at it girl! I have been a work out finatic for 4 years now and this was the longest break (almost 3 months now, I was also told almost right from conception - no more gym) I have ever taken and I can tell my body isn't the same as it was, not by the looks of myself but when I got back in the gym I could I wasn't at strong as I was...so it does take time but we will get back into it and feel great again! What was your Dr.'s reasoning for you to not be working out? Mine was the high blood pressure, I had to get out of the "scary" first tri mester to make sure things were okay.


----------



## Canada8

Angela, I heard it is easier to get back in shape after baby for ladies who were active before pregnancy. You should be fine but I totally get that "ugh" feeling while preggers!! It's great you got your energy back and can get back to it.....my energy is o low still so I have just been sticking to my treadmill. What workouts o you do?


----------



## ktskittle

I had spotting and a small sch at one point do I was high risk initially... All is well now though so fingers crossed!!! Since I can't workout, I have been doing my best to eat really healthily now that my nausea is gone... when all i could eat was all those carbs!! Ahhh!) luckily I have been craving fruit and salad and dont really care if I eat dessert. (I've never been a dessert person anyways though.) 
Canada: I have no guesses, sorry! Have you been walking or running on the treadmill? I will be happy if they ok me for either!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

I literally JUST got my energy back so maybe you will next week! I am 15 weeks 1 day today and JUST REALLY got energy like 4days ago, before I had ZERO energy, I truly am amazed at how different I feel now, its like night and day! I have more energy AND can stay awake past 830! :happydance: lol 
My best friend comes over on Tuesdays & Thursdays and we go on a 5 mile walk after dinner, very hill-Y walks :) Fridays I work out at the gym walk with a quick pace on the treadmill (I feel like I am like Charlotte from Sex in the City, I am sooo scared to run as I just dont trust myself to not go over board, I am, well WAS a BIG runner, i will wait till after birth to get back into that) do the stiar climber and the elipitcal and Saturdays I attend Pilates class in the morning then some cardio after, Sunday Yoga class then Cardio after and Wednesdays I do a Body Pump class with free weights! Hoping for a quick recovery after the babe is here!


----------



## Canada8

Right now I speed walk on the treadmill but thing of adding som yoga in when my energy returns! I can't wait for spring so I can walk outside


----------



## wedding baby

Hi Ladies, this is the first time I have commented since I have been pregnant. My due date is also 13 july 2012. I am so excited. I can't wait to have my scan next month to find out what sex my baby will be!


----------



## Canada8

Welcome wedding baby! How has pregnancy been treating you?


----------



## Canada8

Hey all, I had a scare yesterday!! I went to the doc's just to check my sore throat....he decided to check baby's heartbeat with the doppler, but after 10 mins, nothing! He sent me for an emergency u/s and of course I panicked! I could not get one until this morning, so I went straight to the Er last night....after 10 mins, the nurse found the baby's heartbeat! I cried like I won miss universe! Lol.....I went this morning for an ultrasound, and baby is all good! Heart rate of 166.... I swear I saw a nub sticking out so now I'm leaning towards boy...but overall happen HE is all good! :)


----------



## ktskittle

OMG, Canada! That had to be nerve wrenching!!! I am sooo glad everything turned out okay! I would have gone to the ER too. There is NO way I would wait until the morning!~


----------



## Canada8

Happy Monday everyone! How is everyone feeling? Our group has been quiet lately


----------



## Bug222

Happy Monday to you too!!! Things are good over here.. I have my first apt with my new OB tomorrow so I'm excited about that. I saw your bump pic on the bump thread.. so cute!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Thanks!! Did you add a bump pic?


----------



## Bug222

not into the 2nd tri thread yet.. i put a couple in the first tri thread and in my journal a few weeks ago.


----------



## xSin

Things are going good over here!! Had a quiet weekend this past weekend as my OH was out of town and then when he got back into the country last night the first thing he did was drive straight onto a ferry to surprise visit me!! <3 

Was SO happy to be able to not just talk to him but hug kiss and hold him after so many days without being able to even txt him! :)

I'm exhausted today now because of lack of sleep (I had to work until 11pm, and then the alarm went off at 6:30am, which is no sleep in and of itself, plus we spent a few hours of "quality time" together awake, getting caught up & just basking in being with each other again. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

My morning sickness came back full throttle :(


Someone, help me... LOL


----------



## Canada8

Awwww SLC!! Hopefully it will pass quickly


----------



## AngelaSD

First off....Canada!! OMG I am soo happy everything is okay what a freakin SCARE THAT mucst have been!!

SLC Mommy...Boooooooo:nope: Ugh!!! I am so sorry! I thought mine came back too but only stuck around for a day thank goodness! My best friends with the morning sickness have been Ginger or Peppermint candy. I tired everything and those were the best!

I think I have heartburn?! Never had it so Im not sure if thats what it is but Fri, Sat and Sun the pain was so bad after eating on my right side of my ribs (so upper right side) I HAD to lady down and strecth out or I could barely stand it! Thought it was just maybe my ligament pains I have had then thougth okay no its happening when i eat, then went from "do i have gallstones?" to "am I developing a food allergy?" To now: Heatrburn? Any suggestions? It has happened withe after eating and while I was still in the middle of a meal. It lasts from an hour to two hours and I can't really even stand the ONLY thing that makes it better and almost even pain free is laying down. and it is not happening with EVERYTHING I eat just some foods. So far Monday, Tuesday and today I haven't had it happen once.

How about "itchy tummy syndrome?" lol. ANy of you ladies have that yet? I JUST started itching yesterday....pretty bad too!! Been lotioning up everywhere and I have ALWAYS bene one to lather up with oil and lotion from head to toe when i get out of the shower so I STILL of COURSE now do that with Viatmin E oil and lotion, I am PRAYING I dont get hit with the stretch mark stick!! Stretchmarks anyone?? My Mom and Sister (sister just had twin baby boys and is a tiny thing like me) got away with strecthmark-free pregnancy so I am hoping i have their skin lol.

Now we have 3 new topics to talk about :thumbup:
Itching
Stretch Marks
and Heartburn!


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada & Angela - I have an OBGYN appointment tomorrow so I'm definitely going to take about getting on some medication for my icky morning sickness! Hopefully I'll be setting up an appointment for my anatomy scan as well :)


----------



## Canada8

Angela, I too get heartburn at times...especially when I eat chocolate.... And the annoying thing is, I crave chocolate all the time lol! I have taken tums when I can't take the burn....but ask your doc first.....mine said it was all good....I am getting itchy skin....instead of itching I rub lol....and you could see your reflection in my belly because it's so oiled lol.

Slc have a great appt! Hopefully your ic can help with your MS......keep us posted


----------



## angieloo

I have had an itchy tummy too! It is so strange because I had never heard it was a symptom, but it's been pretty consistent since the 10th week or so. 

Thankfully I haven't had too much heartburn, just round ligament pain from time to time


----------



## xSin

SLC!! I just saw your signature!!! :'( I am SO sorry and devastated for your loss! </3 

:cry:

:hug:


----------



## SLCMommy

When my husband & I decided to TTC - we weren't sure what it would bring. Being his first biological, we were praying I'd get a BFP soon. We TTC for three months, but it seems like that every month that went by that I didn't get pregnant - I prayed and cried harder. Oh, how we really wanted our sweet bundle of joy. I had taken a pregnancy test one morning - negative. Something inside of of told me that I was indeed pregnant - so I retested a few hours later (not with FMU) and I got an awesome BFP. You can imagine my delight because that was such a pleasant surprise.

Having an ultrasound done at 6 weeks was so much fun. I already seen the personality of this baby...it was scared and hid from the ultrasound wand. I had an ultrasound with my OBGYN when I was shy of 10 weeks - same cute little personality! HATED the ultrasound wand and danced it's way, & kicked off the sides of my uterus to try and escape it. It was so adorable. MY OBGYN even joked "who does the baby get the hyperactive from?" and in unison, my DH & I made it very clear... my husband, LOL. It was such a beautiful moment.

We agonized on names - and was set. All we had to do was find out the gender in three weeks and I could announce my baby's name to the world (okay, not to EVERYONE). My morning sickness was still terrible - but my borrowed bassinette that was heaping full of all the stuff I already bought that sat under one of my bedroom windows kept the reminder this was all for a good cause. I recently had bought items for breastfeeding, feeding pillow, etc... including setting up a "nursing station" right next to my side of the bed complete with a lamp, lansinoh cream and a breastfeeding book that I was almost finished reading, and a beautiful home made baby's first blanket along with many other cute, sentimental baby items. I also recently just put over $200.00 of these AMAZING cloth diapers in layaway at a cloth diapering baby store and I was so excited to use them. I had I had put off school knowing that I fully wanted to establish breastfeeding before doing anything because I deeply desired to give my baby that. 

With pregnancy comes a lot of bizarre and strange dreams. Most don't mean anything...while I am beginning to think some do. When I had dreamed of the baby - the baby was always a girl. She was absolutely gorgeous and soft. Her smell was that of a newborn, and her hair was always light blonde. In the two dreams, I was nursing her. It was so realistic that I would wake up sore (guess where?... lol!). Every time this happened, it would be on a morning my husband had off...and I would tell him. He would just smile and say "you just want to breastfeed so badly!", kind of laughing it off. But, I would insist he listen because I kept telling him the dreams were the most realistic dreams that I have ever had. I would literally feel her. Feel her full-term weight. I had dressed her in pink, and my both dreams each time I had the most intense mother/daughter bond with this newborn, just like my other three. Last week, I had a terrible, horrible, graphic dream that I was 13/14 weeks and I miscarried. The baby literally fell on the floor with the umbilical cord still attached. It was terribly realistic. I told my husband right away and he said it meant nothing - now I'm wondering if my body knew what was going to happen. I was so incredibly excited and anticipating her birth. My husband and children were gaining more and more excitement too as my belly grew and I started to show. Haylie always talked about holding the baby, feeding it and, and yes - even changing it! Josh and I already had a cute little midnight-crying system figured out and even up until the day of my last OBGYN appointment, he would lay in bed, put his hand on my tummy and talk to the baby. I could tell he was already SO much in love, but our two prior ultrasounds gave that away by the light and glow in his eyes... Well, and he also was beaming ear to ear. He even would try to convince the baby that he should be the favored parent! .... What a stinker.

So, it was a usual morning on the day of my OBGYN visit. We got to the physicians office a little early, so we sat in the lobby and played on our phones, and giggled like schoolgirls that we were excited for my anatomy scan in three weeks. I told my husband that, oddly....I felt fantastic that morning which was REALLY unusual. We shrugged it off as in hopefully some of my prayers to ease my morning sickness was finally be answered, and now I could start enjoying this pregnancy. Every pregnancy is different, but those who have morning sickness (severe) have a way decreased chance for anything going wrong in the pregnancy because it usually means that the HCG levels and everything else is going smoothly.

I had lost a pound, but I told the nurse that I had been sick so that's why. My blood pressure was good, and was seated in my examination room. Josh and I were excited to hear the heartbeat on the doppler, so we decided we were going to video tape it on his phone, and upload it on youtube so all our friends near and far could celebrate with us. Josh was ready to push play, but the doctor was having a hard time finding the heartbeat. I looked around the room a little worried, as I knew this far along the heartbeat should of been picked up fairly quickly. He than sent us to ultrasound - just so he could see the heartbeat.

Josh and I stared at the ultrasound intensely. Waiting for the doctor to get right on the spot where the heart is so we could hear it. The doctor looked more and more worried, and I noticed how the baby looked....sleeping. No movement at all. She was just...floating there. In my mind and heart I was begging the baby to move. To get out of REM sleep and do SOMETHING. I took a look a Josh and he knew too. His eyes was filled with tears just looking at the ultrasound screen. I looked around the ceiling, waiting for the moment the heartbeat would start but I knew it wasn't. Tears started streaming down my face, and than the doctor told me what was really concerning was that the animo fluid wasn't enough for the baby that size. 

We got a 2nd opinion yesterday from a different hospital before we went ahead with a D&C... and they confirmed what my original doctor stated. In fact, the baby hasn't been done that long. 

Today I go in for my D&C. We are heartbroken to say the least. :cry: This was completely unexpected.

I'll be unsubscribing from my own thread that I made - but I wish you all the very, very best with your pregnancies. Hold those babies tight and give them a kiss when they get here.


Take Care :cry:


----------



## beanhunter

:hugs: I don't know what to say. What you've written is so beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Canada8

I am totally devastated for you and Josh....what a beautiful msg you left us.....she will be your guiding angel...my love and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Bug222

words can't express how sad I am for you and your family.... I am so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in each other and the love that you share. xoxo


----------



## EWebb

So sorry SLC mommy :(
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ktskittle

I am so very sorry for your loss... My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## razorhips

So so sorry SLC - my heart aches for you xx


----------



## AngelaSD

Since losing SLCMommy its been so quiet here.....how is everyone doing?


----------



## CAOILIN

hk


----------



## rubysoho120

I'm July 20th :) First baby


----------



## xSin

Forget if i updated my due dates; they got (Wow pregnancy brain + spelling = bad) ..BUMPED ...(there we go, 5 tries later) from July 12th to July 17th after my ultrasound that I had.


----------



## ktskittle

I know...
I've been doing well, albeit tired. I am still managing to eat fairly healthy and in reasonable quantities. I was really scared that cravings would be overwhelming. I guess it helps that I crave apples, carrot sticks, and steak! Oh, and watermelon!!! I want nothing to do with chocolate (unless it is ice cream), and usually I am a chocoholic! Between that and no wine, I am finding myself to have to play catch up at the end of the day because I am low on calories. I am TERRIFIED to gain 50-60 pounds like my sister and a couple friends did, so I am trying to be really careful. 
I finally felt the baby move! It was very subtle, but I could feel him while lying down. Anyone else???
How are you all doing???


----------



## AngelaSD

Ahh Feeling the babe move is so AWESOME huh? I started feeling it at about 16 1/2 weeks along, I feel it everyday through the whole day now! Just think - if we think THIS is amazing, how TRULY amazing (breathtaking) it will be to really feel a good kick!! :) 

I got a pretty bad case of the morning sickness last week! :( AND it was actually WORSE then the entire first trimester MS! I was throwing up, couldn't eat, got SO CAR SICK! YUCK! But it only was for a week and since Sunday I have felt good (thank goodness, knocking on wood!) My husband and I find out in 9 days what the babe is!!!! Can't freakin wait! I still feel "small" and I KNOW by the time I am 20-22 weeks my baby bump will come...just been waiting to slong for it, you really cant tell I am pregnant and everyone at work makes comments as if I am 2 months along...I am like hello you guys I JUST got into my FIFTH FREAKIN MONTH this week!! No cravings for me either thank GOODNESS to that too! And I am a vegetarian who eats all organic everything and since I have high blood pressure I can't eat processed foods or anything (and my diets been strict for 5 years now so I am USED TO IT). I am eating every other hour though, on anything I can, I am def always hungry but when I go to eat I notice I don't eat AS much at one time as I used to.


----------



## Bug222

im feeling my little one to.. so exciting!!! I can't wait for my next u/s on the 21st on Feb.. ahhh three weeks to go!!!


----------



## angieloo

Bug our apts are the same day! I cannot wait to find out the sex of the baby:)

I have been feeling little nudges for about a week- since 16 weeks and 1 day. It's the most amazing feeling:) I can't wait for the hubby to feel them too! I highly recommend shining a low level flashlight on your belly. The baby moved toward the light when the hubby shines in my belly:)


----------



## Canada8

I go feb 22nd! I can't wait


----------



## xSin

Bug222 said:


> im feeling my little one to.. so exciting!!! I can't wait for my next u/s on the 21st on Feb.. ahhh three weeks to go!!!

That's my scan date too! :)


----------



## Bug222

can't wait to see everyones pictures!!!! They will look like real babies now!!


----------



## AngelaSD

angieloo said:


> Bug our apts are the same day! I cannot wait to find out the sex of the baby:)
> 
> I have been feeling little nudges for about a week- since 16 weeks and 1 day. It's the most amazing feeling:) I can't wait for the hubby to feel them too! I highly recommend shining a low level flashlight on your belly. The baby moved toward the light when the hubby shines in my belly:)

Thats soooooooooo awesome!! Who else is RUNNING HOME and doing the flashlight thing today?? lol. That is SO cool thanks for sharing!

Ahhh we ALL get to find out THEE news this month can't wait to see how many of us are on team pink and how many are team blue!! YAY!! Having that appointment set has made for the longest time of my life it feels and next friday my appointment isn't till 3:30 So i can imagine thats going to be THEE LONGEST DAY OF MY LIFE waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

i feel like seeing if i can't change my date from the 22 to the 21 so i can do it the same day as the two of you...lol....Angela, i too can't wait to hear and see everyone's results.....


----------



## xSin

I won't be finding out gender at my appt though :( I'll still be team yellow...


----------



## angieloo

I feel like it has gone by so fast so far, but waiting to find out the gender is dragging on and on. I think it's partly because we decided not to buy anything until we know the gender. I think we may go a little crazy that week buying things:)

Has anyone started planning their shower? We are probably doing ours in mid May so I'm not too far along:)


----------



## EWebb

We don't find out the gender until march 15th! It's so far away!!


----------



## AngelaSD

OMG My appt is THIS FRIDAY!!!! 4 more days! Been THEE longest time of my life! It feels SO SURREAL to me today. Just to know if your going to have a son the rest of your life or a daughter is just so crazy! This is my first! EVERYTHIGN is so surreal!

I haven't bought A THING either! We're also waiting to find out. I think we just or I should say I just may go CRAZY SHOPPING TOO!! :) I have a purse party to go to Saturday and I will see a huge group of my girlfriends so I plan on wearing a shirt that says something about if its a boy or girl that day to break the awesome news! They have SUCH funny pregnant tee's out I love them!


----------



## angieloo

That is so soon Angela! I am so excited - I just want to know! :)


----------



## AngelaSD

I know Angie (angie too angie loo lol) ! Can't wait! About the Baby Shower, I am actually getting together with my tww gf's on the 18th this month to start planning. I am meeting with them just the one time to let them know what I want because I have a few ideas (cupcakes in martini glasses, how cute is that! Saw it on a cooking show and thought AH that would be SO CUTE to serve at a baby shower) so then Im goign to give them the ideas and the gist of what I want and they're taking it from there! We are having a boy/girl shower, I have a lot of guy friends that have always been in my life that I want to share thida day with and same with my husband! Im going to do it at the end of April so I am not HUGE and will have time to get all the stuff and room together after it. I am also getting proffessional pictures of myself done (and a few with the hubby of course) , probbably in April too (again before i am HUGE and dont feel so "pretty" lol)


----------



## Canada8

awww Angela this sounds like so much fun and exciting!! Pls post your professional pics when you get them done!!


----------



## angieloo

I thought about doing pics too. A friend of mine does them and keeps telling me I really need to do them:) I would live a nice black and white for the baby's room. 

We are doing a couples shower too. We are getting ready to buy our first home so we'll have a shower / this is our new place:) I think we are going to do one for family and one for friends since it will be a pretty large gathering.

Less than two weeks till we find out if we are having Ben or Emma!!!!


----------



## Bug222

Happy 18 weeks Angieloo!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

ONE MORE DAY! I have been SICK over this day coming. All week I have been sick to my stomach. I have so many emtions going through my head. I am more excited then I have ever been in my LIFE to find out the sex..TOMORROW! I am nervous because this is the ffirst Ultrasound where you really get to SEE the babe (last one was at 8 weeks when the bub was pea sized!), and they can see if everything looks "normal" and if the babe is growing at the right rate - this is scary to me. Are you ladies a little scared about this scan? I don't know WHY I am so scared and nervous about it, I take FAN _ FREAKIN_TASTIC care of myself and hear the lil strong heart beat everyday at home with my monitor but Iworrying is just second nature in this situation. I just hope to leave there tomorrow with feelings of happiness, reliefe and a HUGE BOLDER being lifted from my shoulders! AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!I don't know how I am going to make it through the day tomorrow! WHY COULDN'T MY APPOINTMENT BE FIRST THING IN THE MORNING!!!!!!???????? Rarrrrrrrrrr!:growlmad: lol, Okay Im done hee hee!

A nice Black and white pic of you pregnant in the babes room is EXACTLY what i want too! So precious! My friend who does the photography she mentioned an idea of my husband and I in a bed in sheets with each of us reading a baby book and maybe his being the "Parenting for Dummies" book or something along those lines i thought that was SUCH A CUTE idea!

Hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## Terrapinface

Heyy! I'm due on the 9th July 2012 :D. 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant with my 20th scan next Thursday :D xx


----------



## Bug222

Angela- i am the same.. mine is coming up on the 21st and I am terrified (as well as excited). We aren't finding out the gender but the whole "detail" scan thing freaks me out.. "what ifs" are constantly running through my mind. Good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

THANK YOU SO MUCH BUG:hugs: Glad we're in the same boat. SO no gender finding out for you huh? Tell me how you both came to the decision! :)

WELCOME TERRAPINFACE!! How has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## Bug222

DH was sure he didn't want to find out.. I was on the fence... we talked about it and decided that this is really one of the only things in life that can be a surprise so why not leave it that way. Though I have to say as I look at baby clothing and nursery things I have a nagging thought that it would be so much easier just to know. 
In the city where I live and will deliver you can't find out the sex from regular ultrasounds.. you have to pay for a private scan to find out so that also helped with the decision.


----------



## angieloo

I am terrified too! I think it's completely normal to be nervous. I just want to make sure thy are completely healthy and everything is normal. 

Good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Angela whats the gender verdict???


----------



## angieloo

Can't wait to hear Angela:)


----------



## AngelaSD

SORRY to keep you ladies waiting!!! BUSY weekend as I am sure you can imagine.....

I AM TEAM........




PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOOO! 

Everything checked out great! She is measuring fanatsticly and was showing her stuff off to her Mom & Dad it was the most amazing thing I have EVER seen! I bawled like a big baby the entire time! She was swimming around like crazy (which I wasn't surprised by because I feel her alll day long moving around in there) we saw every little finger and toe! Her little nose, her heart, spine, tiny lil leg it was just amazing! I will put up some pics soon! I went to a party Saturday night and saw two girls who I am 2 days ahead of in pregnancy and one of them looks like a month and half ahead of me and the other look like a good month ahead of me! Goes to show JUST HOW different we all REALLY do look in pregnancy!! Ahhh I am SO IN LOVE!! Time to get going on that baby room!:happydance:


----------



## angieloo

Yay team Pink!!! I am so excited to start buying things for the nursery especially:) we decided a princessy purple and white for a girl and baby lion king for a boy

So exciting! Congratulations :)


----------



## ktskittle

Congratulations! That is so awesome! I am so excited for my 20 week scan even though I already know we are having a boy because I can't wait to see all the details that weren't visible at my early scan! You just made me all the more exicted! So happy for you!
There are 4 women at my work who are all due within a couple of weeks of each other (6 weeks ahead of me) and they all look VERY different. You would never guess the order in which they are due based upon their looks!


----------



## Bug222

oh yay Angela... congrats on team pink!!!! So glad everything looked great for your little one!!! Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## Canada8

Yea Angela contests!!! Was team pink your prediction?


----------



## AngelaSD

Thank you everyone!! I am glad I went before you ladies so I could be the one to put your minds at ease because IT IS SCARY lol!! Can't wait to hear all of your information from you appointment! It will be crazy on here that week with all of you pretty much going the same day or day after! I will get pics up tomorrow!!! 

I actaully had ZERO feelings on if it was a boy or a girl! I could care less too either way so maybe thats why I didnt have a feeling: because I didn't care? SO it was a surpirse either way for me! My husband said he knew the second we got pregnant it was going to be a girl. I honestly think he was a little scared at first but he is so happy! :) The Chinese Gender Chart said boy so that was wrong lol


----------



## AngelaSD

Here is two of the pics! Her lil profile (such a cute lil nose!) and the other one is a side view of her little tiny leg and foot! SEE IT??!! I didn't get a print out of one of thee BEST ones which was her hand with all her lil fingers spread out :( DANG it. But thats okay we got about 12 pics printed out I look at them so much <3


----------



## angieloo

So cute! She is beautiful:)


----------



## ktskittle

So beautiful!!! Now I really can't wait! We just scheduled our scan for Monday! Woohoo! This will be the longest 5 days of my life!


----------



## AngelaSD

Thank you ladies!!

YES this will be the looooongest time of your life lol!! SO EXCITED for you, what time is your appointment on Monday?


----------



## ktskittle

3pm


----------



## AngelaSD

ktskittle said:


> 3pm

AHHH 3pm!! Your appointment was late in the day like mine!!! Hope you get through the day okay, I was a FREAKIN MESS taht entire day. The I drank WAY to much water for my ultrasound - I could barely walk I hurt so much from holding it in and so the US tech was like "you can go sit on the toilet, pee, count to 10 then come back" Ah I felt a million times better! I just over drank because I didn't want the chance of not being able to do it because I didn't have ENOUGH water in me lol. 

3 MORE DAYS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## angieloo

Mine is 8am on Tuesday! This time is just dragging by!!! I just want to know already! I even thought about trying to change my appointment to earlier, lol- but my husband works and wouldn't get to be there. I told him I could video conference him- he didn't think it was as funny as I did.

We just have so many nursery plans and things we want to buy: for a boy or a girl, but we have to wait till Tuesday:)


----------



## ktskittle

The good thing is Tgat my hubbie and I are off until Tuesday, and although I am eager, I don't want to wish away the weekend. Monday will be brutal though... Sitting around the house. I wanted an 8 am appt like yours angieloo, but 3 was all they had.
On another note, my mil texted me "I realized I forgot to ask you something after your appt the other day... How's the weight gain coming? How much weight did you gain?" Wth! I am overly concerned with my weight all be myself. I don't need anyone else checking up on it! :vent:


----------



## angieloo

How did it go ktskittle?
I'm very VERY aware of the weight gain too. I was eating whenever I'm hungry and gain 7 lbs in 3 weeks:( I got a tracker for food on my phone so I can eat quality calories instead of eating too much junk without realizing it.

I'm less than 11 hours from our appointment- can time please move faster?!?!?!


----------



## Flagirl

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site and this whole pregnancy thing too I am due July 20th, 2012 and i'd love to be part of this group. We found out yesterday at our anatomy scan that the baby is totally healthy (so far so good) and its a GIRL!!!! Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to sharing experiences and stories with everyone. I do have one question for anyone that would like to respond. With so many warnings about crib bumpers, it seems that everyone is still using them. I do agree the cribs are prettier with them and I know many people use them with no problems. What are your thoughts/ feelings on this? I am not judging anyone that used or will use one. Many of my friends have but I have read in almost all of my printed literature and in parenting magazine etc that they shouldn't be used.


----------



## AngelaSD

LADIES!!!!!!!!!! WHATS THE VERDICT??

I hope everyone and everything is okay.....

Waiting Imaptiently to hear,
Ang


----------



## Bug222

still waiting to go.. appt is 2:30. its 11 here now... soooo nervous!!!


----------



## ktskittle

So sorry for the delay!
It is indeed a boy as we were told at the nuchal translucency... 100% healthy! He is measuring 10 days ahead though! (I am 19 weeks, but he was measuring closer to 20 weeks 3-5 days! I will probably have a nice big baby at 38 weeks just like my sister! Woohoo! I am all for 2 weeks less waiting!)
Angieloo....I had a weight gain spurt like that too... 8 pounds over the last 5 weeks! (And I HAVE been logging my calories already!) The doctor said it was normal... We will have spurts of growth... (And then when I saw how big he was yesterday, I can see why! He grew 7 weeks worth of growth in those 5 weeks!)

On another note... We bought a crib yesterday! Very exciting!


----------



## Bug222

YAY so happy to hear!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

Flagirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site and this whole pregnancy thing too I am due July 20th, 2012 and i'd love to be part of this group. We found out yesterday at our anatomy scan that the baby is totally healthy (so far so good) and its a GIRL!!!! Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to sharing experiences and stories with everyone. I do have one question for anyone that would like to respond. With so many warnings about crib bumpers, it seems that everyone is still using them. I do agree the cribs are prettier with them and I know many people use them with no problems. What are your thoughts/ feelings on this? I am not judging anyone that used or will use one. Many of my friends have but I have read in almost all of my printed literature and in parenting magazine etc that they shouldn't be used.

Welcome Flagirl :) I love this group of girls! You will have a great time here with us! Congrats on your baby girl! I just found out a week and a half ago I am having a girl too AND a totally healthy (so far so good) babe too :) How has your pregnancy been so far? Crib bumpers....I am glad you brought it up I actually had no idea they were a safety risk, I will def be looking into that!


----------



## AngelaSD

AWESOME!!!!!!! YAYAYAYYA:happydance: Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Almost your turn Bug!


----------



## angieloo

Yeah ktskittle:) congrats on the healthy baby:)

Welcome flagirl! I've also heard about the bumpers not being sage- they sell woven ones at target that aren't nearly as cute, but must safe since there are holes in the fabric.

My apt this morning went really well. Happy and healthy baby boy! There is now only a .56 chance of something being wrong at delivery. Heart and organs look great and the baby is a wiggle worm :)


----------



## Canada8

AngelaSD said:


> View attachment 340511
> 
> 
> View attachment 340512
> 
> 
> View attachment 340513
> 
> 
> Here is two of the pics! Her lil profile (such a cute lil nose!) and the other one is a side view of her little tiny leg and foot! SEE IT??!! I didn't get a print out of one of thee BEST ones which was her hand with all her lil fingers spread out :( DANG it. But thats okay we got about 12 pics printed out I look at them so much <3


Hi Ladies,

Im back from my baby moon vacation to Mexico....nice and crisp! I fell asleep in the sun and burn my belly....and am so dark my son didn't recognize me at first ahahahaha

Angela I LOVE the pics congrats!! Kittle I just saw you are having a boy!! who hook boys rock...bug222 I can't wait to hear about your scan.....my scan is tomorrow at 11am....I am thinking a boy only because everyone says girl and my belly is shaped the exact same way it was with my son.....I am so excited!


----------



## Canada8

Welcome Flagirl! you will love our group! We all ROCK and are great! July whoot whoot lol

As for the bumpers in the crib, I had them with my first son and never had any issues with him going near the bumpers....I actually have never heard of them being dangerous....not to sure how to answer this except say, I would see how baby sleeps first and if you find that baby likes to snuggle up in the railings, maybe it would not be best to have them or any stuffed animals in the crib.....my son always stayed in the middle of the crib and never near the edges...hope this helps


----------



## AngelaSD

Ang- why do you say "there is a .56 chance of something going wrong at delivery?"

SO happy your appointment went so well today too!! Good day ladies!!!!

Canada-I am SO JEALOUS you went to Mexico on a babymoon GOOD FOR YOU!!! Post some pics <3 Welcome Back!!!

What do you ladies know or have experienced about the way babies are carried....i.e. boys , are they truly carried lower? Girls Higher? I have heard boys carry more in your hips and butt? Can you really tell as the pregnancy progresses if someone is carrying a boy or girl? Does carrying a boy affect your body differently then a girl?


----------



## angieloo

My dr said that there are no markers for a disability or birth defect visible on the ultrasound so that means we havess less than .56 chance of a birth defect or abnormailty:)

My sister was so sure I was having a boy based on how I was carrying- I've heard lots of people say you can tell:)


----------



## Canada8

People say I am having a boy because my belly is pointy, baby I low and belly shaped like a basketball.....I will let you know how true that's tomorrow


----------



## Bug222

Scan went well.. phew!! Baby looks good and the tech was fabulous. We stuck to our previous decision and stayed team yellow. Here is baby bug... there is also a few more pics in my journal but this is the best one
 



Attached Files:







A 0003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Canada8

Awwwww so sweet!


----------



## Canada8

Ahhhh 3 more hrs! My guess is boy


----------



## Flagirl

Angelasd, angieloo and Canada8. Thanks! Pregnancy good so far. Trying to slow my weight gain down. I was very small (26 inch waist) before and gained a few pounds traveling and eating out but I have gained almost 20lbs already. It seems like i eat an apple and it goes straight to my hips. Lol. So a little worried about that. I just keep reminding myself I can lose all of this and focus on that after she is born :) I would never want to do anything to hurt her etc... 
Yea crib bumpers are apparently not good according to all governmental agencies and the are 2 states already that have banned them being sold in the state. Maryland was one. Can't remember the other though. That was in a Fit Regnancy magazine article I think. Like I said, I have many friends that have used with no problems and I do think they are pretty. I'm looking into the mesh ones that are kindly new and " breathable". Congrats AngelaSD on your girl!!!! Is that what you wanted or did you care? I really just wanted healthy either way because I knew I would love love love either but in a "perfect world" I wanted a girl:) no clue why. All my life I said io wanted boys then got preg and was thinking I hope its a girl. Ha. I dreamed it was a girl as well when I was about 2.5 months.

Whoever it was that just went on Babymoon to Mex - wow! Super jealous :). That's awesome. I want to try to plan one for one within the next month or so. Maybe that will happen.

FYI I was trying to hold out and not find out what. Was having but it was killing me so whoever has the strength to hold out and wait- congrats on that. Super neat exp to find out n the hosp.


----------



## AngelaSD

BUG your babe is sooo cute! What a fantastic picture! The little arm in there and everything! love it! Very happy for you! 

Flagirl- I didn't care either way what we were having just as long as I heard teh words "everything looks good" I was a happy Momma! I KNEW though that if we had a boy we had to keep trying for a girl because I have THEE best relatioship with my Mother and I could not picture myself going through life without having that same bond that her and I have. Girls just have SUCH different reltsionships with their Mothers...and Fathers, we are just more intouch with people/family and are so much more emotional there is NOTHING like a relstioship with a daughter for either parent. When we found out it was girl I looked at my husband bursting into tears because right away I though "WOW this little girl is SO lucky to have this man, my husband, as her Dad. My Dad died when I was 9 and it has forever changed my life. I grew up without a Father and she will NEVER have to, and she will have THEE best Dad you could ask for and that makes me feel so at peace....I wish I would have had that....

I can't believe Baby Bumpers are BANNED in some states! THAT SURE Tells you just how dangerous they truly are! Nice to keep each other informed!!

Do you all post pics on the bump thread every week??

CANADA!!! You must be at the DOCTOR RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear!:happydance:


----------



## Canada8

ahhhhh Angela I will be joining you on team.....PINK!!! ahhhhh! I am sooo excited!! I was crying in the office and my hubby is wayyyy over the moon!! I will post pics as soon as I calm down!!!!! AHHHHHH

And they moved my Date, so Celina's EDD is now July 8th!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

Canada8 said:


> ahhhhh Angela I will be joining you on team.....PINK!!! ahhhhh! I am sooo excited!! I was crying in the office and my hubby is wayyyy over the moon!! I will post pics as soon as I calm down!!!!! AHHHHHH
> 
> And they moved my Date, so Celina's EDD is now July 8th!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome baby Celina <3

And you thought it was a BOY!! So perfect big brother will have a little sister to take care of!! How old is your boy? Congrats again....what a great day!


----------



## Canada8

I know Angela I am sooo happy...deep down I knew girl, but said boy so I didn't get disappointed....I too have an amazing relationship with my momma and really wanted the same...plus my hubby was really wanting a girl because he has boys....my step son is 11 and my son is 4 going to be 5 on Sunday. That was a very sweet comment about your OH Angela he will be amazing...I don't even know him, but can feel it!

Flagirl.....Mexico was great!! I too have gained more than I would have liked at this moment.....gained about 15pounds....Mexico didn't help either lol....I am interested in seeing these mesh bumpers you talked about...I have never seen it before.....very interesting


----------



## Canada8

My very tanned belly
And Celina at 20wks

Sorry I don't know how to make it straight
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









Celina20wks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flagirl

Oh my Goodness! Congrats Canada8 !! Counldnt agree with you and AngelaSD about the mom/daughter relationship. I am soooo close with my mom and I guess maybe that's why I wanted a girl although I know many boys are super close as well. Anyway, girl and I'm happy. Next time, we hope for a boy so maybe that will happen for us but for now we are soo 

Will post pix soon of baby girl :) 

I tried to post the links but it won't let me bc it says I'm new here and need 10 posts or more until I can. I will post soon.


----------



## AngelaSD

SUCH great pics Canada! AND YES YOU ARE TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN GIRL!! Nice Nice :) Your babes frontal pic isn't that bad at all, I mean that in a good way they are usually not as "cute" from the fron view, mine wasn't at all (shhhhhhhhhhhh) lol


----------



## Canada8

Lol Angela! Thanks for the frontal compliment! It kinda scares me though.....like an alien


----------



## angieloo

Yay Canada! Happy for you and your little girl.

The mesh bumpers were the woven ones I was talking about. They sell them at Target. Probably will get popular soon:)

I bought fabric today to make my little man his first baby blanket. It has adorable monkeys on it- I'll post pics later.


----------



## star1234

havent posted on this thread before!

im due the 7th of july! very excited!! had our 20 week scan on monday, this was so amazing!!! lol but wanted more than 2 pics!!! not finding out if team blue or pink!!


----------



## Canada8

Welcome star!! Congrats on your scan!

Ok so maybe my emotions are high this am, but I just wanted to say to you 
Aides that even though we do not know each other personally, I feel so loved and blessed to be sharing our journies together...tear...lol.....I ope that we continue to share our experiences after babies are born.....ok I'm done....lol have a wonderful day!


----------



## ktskittle

Your baby is gorgeous! Yeah! SO happy that all looks well with you all!
Welcome FLA and Star. I agree... This group of women is awesome, and I am glad to be sharing my journey with all of you! 
Canada: Did they move your due date because your little girl was measuring ahead? They said mine was measuring ahead as well, and based on the scan, my EDD would now be July 7th, but they didn't OFFICIALLY change my due date. =( I have mentall changed it though! ;)
My sister suggested that if I'm worried about crib bumpers, I can use them until the lo starts rolling/moving around and then take them out for the few months until they are big enough where it no longer poses a risk.
I am not overly concerned at this point because I have a felling he will stay in the room with us for several months. (My DH built a bassinet, and when he outgrows it I am thinking about getting one of those cosleeping things that slides up next to our bed.)


----------



## Canada8

Hey ktskittle, yes I moved my ticker because they did change my date! I just really did it to make me even more excited to see my baby girl sooner.


----------



## star1234

when it comes to twenty week scan mines was in the uk, id love to know how little bubba was doing in size range! did the radiographer give any of yous ladies any ideas? im guessing he/she must be ok (within normal range) as hadnt changed date or anything!!

im having loads of kicking going on ! feels really lovely, especially when can even see the movement now when laying!:)


----------



## angieloo

Canada8 said:


> Welcome star!! Congrats on your scan!
> 
> Ok so maybe my emotions are high this am, but I just wanted to say to you
> Aides that even though we do not know each other personally, I feel so loved and blessed to be sharing our journies together...tear...lol.....I ope that we continue to share our experiences after babies are born.....ok I'm done....lol have a wonderful day!


So sweet:) we should start a thread after we have our little ones :)


----------



## Canada8

for sure!!!


----------



## Canada8

Opinons on spelling please!!

Celina or Celena??


----------



## Bug222

we should def have a post baby thread!!!


----------



## angieloo

I like Celina :) very cute 

My FIL's name is Mark and our godfather's name is Joseph Edward 

What do you think about these:

Benjamin Edward or Benjamin Joseph or Benjamin Mark?


----------



## Canada8

Benjamin Edward...love it! sounds so distinguished, a gentleman


----------



## Flagirl

Ktskittle- that's a great idea. Put them in when they are newborns then take it out for a while. I like it and I never thought of that:) 
Yea target has the mesh ones as well as do a number stores although ive never seen them. Next time I go I am going to try to find them.
Welcome star. I am new here as well and really enjoying it and the info.

On another note, I have an anterior placenta which I know inhibits my ability to feel my baby kick but I'm over 19 weeks and yet to rally feel anything. I think maybe ive felt her a couple of times but I'm not totally sure. Are you all feeling your babies a lot? Thx


----------



## Flagirl

Canada. I like celena bc it's so rare. I like the name either way but I think that spelling is really neat.


----------



## Dani12

Hi all, stepping in with caution.

I'm Danielle and I'm due July 9th, don't know what I'm having yet.


----------



## ktskittle

Welcome Danielle!
Fla girl... I have an anterior placenta too, and I had only sporadically felt him a few times up until a few days ago... I could have easily missed it.. And it was only when laying down in a certain position. However, this last week I have felt him more frequently, and mine was measuring 20 weeks, 5 days on Monday. Don't worry... I am sure you are fine. (I was initially worried too.)


----------



## Canada8

ktskittle......my baby was also measuring 20wks 5days in Monday!! yea


----------



## ktskittle

Yay! I will pretend to share your new due date!! It's so much better than mine! Lol!


----------



## Canada8

Haha that's funny! For sure!


----------



## AngelaSD

Morning Ladies (well it's morning here lol)

I think I have a few things to catch up on here...

Danielle- WELCOME! No need to "step in with caution" We are a pretty kick a** group of girls here I must admitt :blush: Are you waiting to find out the sex or are you team yellow?

Girls with the anterior placenta: I have heard so many woman who have that say they dont' start really feeling kicks till a lot later, I've heard woman say they just started feeling it in their like 24 week even!

Canada- I like Celina :) And yes we should stick this out for the long hall and talk throughout our baby experiences! I too love love love you all and am so thankful to have you group a girls to go through all of this with! :hugs:

Angieloo - I second Benjamin Edward!! 

I've caught my first cold! :( Boooooooo! What do I do?? Cough, sore throat, head ache, ear ache....ughhhhhhh


----------



## Bug222

well ladies the last couple of days has been miserable. I developed a kidney stone on Sat night and ended up in the ER in A LOT of pain.. which of course meant my BP was high. I'm home now and just generally feeling like crap...can it be July yet??


----------



## angieloo

I have a posterior placenta so I felt my kicks a bit early. My Dr did say anterior patients do feel the kicks much later. I also have to have another ultrasound at 30 weeks I make sure the placenta has risen up a little bit. 
I guess with both anterior and posterior there can be a concern that the placenta isn't high enough and my doc said he might recommend bed rest- hopefully it rises up like crazy:)

So sorry about the kidney stone bug! I've had a friend go through that in pregnancy and she was miserable. Hope youre feeling better soon!

I'm having kind of a difficult time right now because I feel like we are getting so behind. We are buying a short sale house so we have to get approval from the seller's bank for the price we want. It's basically a crazy waiting game. It just sucks because we can't start on any nursery stuff until we know if we're getting the house or not. I know we still have 19 weeks left, but I want to have most of it done by 35 weeks and I know the time will fly by. Sorry for the mini rant ladies- my husband thinks I'm being crazy, but i just want everything done- like right now ;) lol- I am too impatient


----------



## Canada8

Hi Ladies,

Angela I hope you feel better

Bugs22 I hope the stone passes and you start feeling fantastic!

angieloo I'm impatient too and want to finish my basement but the contractors said it may be too dusty for me and may have to wait...but then I say to them, won't it be dusty for Celina? ugh!


----------



## Flagirl

Bug. Wow! Hope you feel better very quickly.

Angieloo,
I haven't heard that about posterior/ anterior but I keep asking them is it ok where it is bc for some reason I was nervous about it from a delivery standpoint. Hope it rise rise rises too :)

Angieloo and Canada , I am with you on this house thing. Im so frustrated. We are in a condo right now. It's nice but not where I want to be. The house had a roof leak and is being repaired. Soem work is done like roof repair and ceiling but sopon needs to be repainted and crown molding put back in place and hardwood floors must be sanded and restrained. None of that can be done with me and the baby there :( I'm so upset but theres nothing I or any of us can do. Just be patient and hope it works out. I really don't want to bring her here bc it's a furnished condo and there is no empty room for me to put all the nursery furn in so if we stay here I have no clue what we will do... Maybe move some out and set up her room then when we go to the house move it back in. I don't know. Too much to try to plan for. Ha. I haven't bought any furniture either yet but I will within next 6 weeks or so.... 

Danielle, did I miss your announcement or do you know boy or girl or are you waiting until delivery?


----------



## AngelaSD

BUG :cry: I am sooo sorry! That is HORRIBLE!! My best friend had Gal Stones almost her entire pregnancy and was SO miserable and ended up having to have surgery as soon as her boy was born. Our bodies can take fantastic turns during pregnancy and it can take horrific turns as well. What is next? Bed Rest till it passes? Ughhhh SO SORRY...

THE HOUSE...:nope:

Lets RANT! lol. My husband has this going on at our house before lil Mrs Babe comes: Our Upstairs, all windows replaced, all carpet torn out and then wood flooring put in, every room painted, all ceilings painted and on top of that of COURSE THE BABY ROOOM to do! I mean yeah we have 4 months left but 4 months..is nothing! Its going to FLY BY SO QUICKLY and we really can't be much of any help at all. We can't paint, we can't lift anything, we can't be around "contruction zones" in our house! So every weekend for the last 2 months I pretty much leave my house. So far we have ALL brand new windows which is fantastic and last Saturday we went floor shopping and found the wood we will (HE will) put in. My husband is a very handy man and does EVERYTHING himself so this to makes for much longer time consuming projects. I mean its fantastic he CAN do everything but every weekend I ask him okay whats the timeline and what are you doing today. YOU REMEMBER there will be a baby here in 4 MONTHS right?!! I also want the nursery done early, I would LOVE it to be all done by my baby shower (April 28th) and I really hope it does get done. Ahhhhhhhhhhh! lol

SHORT SALE...ugh! I used to me a Realtor and those short sales are a nightmare FOR ALL PARTIES! I am so sorry! You NEVER know when they will close that has to be so extremly frustrating I totally know what your going through for that house I am so sorry it is going on during this particular time in your life...thats rough!


----------



## Dani12

Hi all, I'm waiting to find out what I'm having. I don't want any surprises :) 
I am hoping for a girl while everyone else wants a boy, my brother just had a boy and my sister is having a boy in a few weeks..... I want to break that cycle, I don't want a boy.


----------



## Canada8

when do you go for your scan?


----------



## angieloo

Thanks ladies- I guess it's good to know I'm not the only one worrying about the nursery. 
My DH's plan is to take a week off of work to finish the new house before I even move in so that will be wonderful. I have a feeling we will hear from the realtor soon about out new place. Fingers crossed!

What is everyone doing for swaddling? I have heard that swaddling can cause heat rash on some babies during the summer months. Since I get heat rash myself, I'm thinking my little mAn might have the same problem. 
Since it's summer will you be swaddling or using a light gown or something else?


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo
As I've started buying clothes etc I am thinking the same thing. I was thinking that maybe since its hit and ac will going then swaddling would be ok at night and for naps. I bought the Aden and Anais muslin blankets bc I read such great reviews on them. Bu theni started thinking that the sleep slacks (cotton) would be fine. I got some at land of nod and Carter's. They are gathered at bottom but don't totally close. Seems like it would be easy to change them as well. I have a feeling the swaddling is going to be necessary though bc it makes them feel secure etc... I need to research more about the diff fabrics and which will work best. What state do u live in? We are in fla but thankfully will be spending plenty of time out west as well in nm and Colorado. This heat is a killer sometimes :) 
I'd like go hear what everyone else's thoughts are on this? 

As for clothing bc it is summer and hot I'm buying lots and lots of onesies kefir around the house lounging.


----------



## angieloo

I found the cutest rompers at Target that I think will be perfect for day time. I live in the northwest so it's warm, but not overly humid. Unfortunately our new house doesn't have air conditioning and we won't have one installed for a few months. 

My sister used light weight gowns and the lightest weight blankets they could find for swaddling. My mother just used a gown...I guess I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Canada8

It's been quite over here! How are you ladies doing? I'm all good minus craps in my right leg and constant thirst! Baby is moving like crazy!!


----------



## ktskittle

I am good... Quick vent: I have made 2 or 3 posts on here over the last week via my IPHONE and NONE of them have shown up, and I am too lazy and forgetful to rewrite everything, but trust that I have been ATTEMPTING to respond to the various posts people have made.
Matthew is moving like crazy lately too. It has changed from flutters to actual kicks, and my husband has even felt them through my belly a couple times! Very exciting and new!
We are also excited that we got the Baby Jogger City Mini stroller we have been eyeballing yesterday! It is SO lightweight! (After MUCH research and debate, we decided to get a stroller frame to use with the infant carseat and invest in a good stroller to avoid the bulkiness and weight of the ones that come with travel systems.)
Are any of you going to do any "baby wearing?" I have been going crazy researching various carriers, and I think we have decided on the Beco Gemini, maybe getting a moby wrap to use while they are really young. I am not sure. I am quitting my job when baby comes, so I am sure whatever I choose will get a lot of use. Have any of you heard about or used any of these? 
Also, when are you having your showers? I keep hearing mixed opinions: some people say to do it around 28-32 weeks so you are still energized and comfortable, and some people say wait until you are "bigger" around 8 months... What do you think?
Sorry for the "essay."


----------



## Canada8

I'm getting a carrier from my BFF she never used....not sure the name
I am looking into the vista stroller

Ugh I hate when my iPad does that as well


----------



## angieloo

Benjamin is a mover too. He kicks like crazy all the time and I love the feeling!

I have been thinking about the baby slings as well for "baby wearing" I've heard it makes them feel more secure when you're out and about so that's a plus:)
We are getting a jeep stroller. It's really lightweight and the suspension is really great which will be nice for uneven surfaces.

I had a horrible scare today when I had a tiny tiny tiny brown blood clot. I went to the drs right away and everything is completely fine. They actually said the baby was one of the most active they've seen in awhile because he was constantly kicking while I was on the heart monitor. We were monitored for over two hours and his heart rate is still a strong 152 and he was kicking a ton.
They thinking it was just a knicked blood vessel or a hairpin size scar since there was just the one super small clot and nothing else. Still enough to freak a momma out! I'm so happy everything is perfectly fine :)


----------



## Dani12

Canada8 said:


> when do you go for your scan?

I don't have a scan scheduled yet, I'm in the midst of getting my insurance established. My current insurance does not cover maternity, so I have to apply for insurance with the state and switch to a totally new ob/gyn.:cry: I've had the same ob/gyn since I was 13..... and she retired recently so this whole process I'm going through sucks. 

I need to go soon though, my little munchkin is quite active with it's movements.


----------



## Canada8

Awww it all will work itself out Dani! Glad to hear little munchkin is bumping around


----------



## AngelaSD

HI ladies!

Angieloo-So glad your okay, that is scary. Gosh I remmeber I was bleeding in the 1st trimester almost untill I hit 2nd trimester and passed two blood clots too it was so scary! Any blood is scary no matter how little or what color and they seem to really have no answers, I think people need to start spreading the word more on how freakin' common it actually IS to bleed during your pregnancy. 

Dani- have you not been to the Dr yet since being pregnant??? :( Or just can't recently since she retired? That has to be a little stressful but remember many woman dont go at all :)

I plan on using the sling too I think, keep my babe close to me! I have been looking at jogger strollers for the last couple days, think I am going to go with that stroller wise. Swaddling - it is going to be differnet for us Momma's with summer babes but light weight sheets work great too I hear and there are these night gowns out that are nightys that also wrap around into a swaddle. We will have to figure that all out huh?! So HAPPY to have a summer baby though our babes are going to be able to be outside so much and get NICE FRESH AIR!

I am having my baby shower April 28th. I want enough time to see what i get and what i still need and to get the nursery finalized :)


----------



## angieloo

I totally agree Angela. There is so little said that it can be terrifying when it happens. It does seem like the three drs I talked to over the last couple of days had no answer for me other than, it could be this or it could be that, but nothing definite. So strange how there's not much know about it.

I am getting so excited for showers and putting together the nursery! We have small things like clothes and blankets, but we're waiting to buy lots of the big stuff until we move in the next couple weeks so we aren't hauling around extra boxes.

I just feel like we're at a stand still and I'm so excited to get going!!! 

Why are you all most looking forward to once your little one arrives?
I definitely can't wait to see his little face and hold him oh and soon after to hear his little laugh:)


----------



## ktskittle

I agree about the bleeding... I bled on and off and it was terrifying. Especially after my recent miscarriage/chemical pregnancy.
I think I am pretty settled on May 5th for my shower. Baby has been measuring a July 7th due date, and the rest of May is taken by Mother's day, last weekend before school lets out (packing up classroom/report cards/CHAOS) and then Memorial day weekend, so it's either the 5th or wait until June. 
I am pretty sure I am carrying a giant. Last night I was lying in bed, and could see (and feel) my belly move as he was kicking and it was REALLY HIGH up near my rib cage. I must still be measuring ahead because I read that the top of my uterus shouldn't be that high if I am only 21 weeks! We'll see! My girlfriend at work is 36 and a half weeks, and last week her doctor told her it looks like it will be any day now! I hope I get the same news at 36 weeks!
I hope your insurance paper work goes through quickly! It must be nerve wracking waiting on that scan!
I have no idea what I am most looking forward to... I think just finally getting to meet him in general!


----------



## ktskittle

I agree about the bleeding... I bled on and off and it was terrifying. Especially after my recent miscarriage/chemical pregnancy.
I think I am pretty settled on May 5th for my shower. Baby has been measuring a July 7th due date, and the rest of May is taken by Mother's day, last weekend before school lets out (packing up classroom/report cards/CHAOS) and then Memorial day weekend, so it's either the 5th or wait until June. 
I am pretty sure I am carrying a giant. Last night I was lying in bed, and could see (and feel) my belly move as he was kicking and it was REALLY HIGH up near my rib cage. I must still be measuring ahead because I read that the top of my uterus shouldn't be that high if I am only 21 weeks! We'll see! My girlfriend at work is 36 and a half weeks, and last week her doctor told her it looks like it will be any day now! I hope I get the same news at 36 weeks!
I hope your insurance paper work goes through quickly! It must be nerve wracking waiting on that scan!
I have no idea what I am most looking forward to... I think just finally getting to meet him in general!


----------



## AngelaSD

Angie I would be going CRAZY waiting!! Your VERY smart to wait though- so much less to pack and move. Just get a good list going so once you CAN get stuff you can get it done quickly!

KSkittle you DEF SHOULD NOT wait till June! MAY 5th DO IT ;) 

I can't freakin WAIT to see what she looks like! To hold her, to feel that feeling! Everyone asks me if were going to do the 3D ultra sound but I don't want to because I don't want to see her yet! Those pics are insane-you can totally see the babe its so awesome that we have that technology but I want to wait, i want to lay my eyes on her for the first time the real time lol. Silly maybe but thats just how i feel. I was JUST laying in bed last night thinking WOW our life is going to be SO different SO soon. No longer willl it be just me and Tommy (the husband) no more quiet nights, no more just doing whatever we want, no more perfect him and me...its just going to get better, it will soon be the 3 of us, we will cherish our quiet nights, we will be even more perfect with our addition....just SO DIFFERENT! its truly is like the most life changing thing were all doing here! Are any of you scared yet? I haven't got my scared feeling yet but i can feel it inching up on me!


----------



## angieloo

I'm terrified some times. When I think about this little one is totally relying on us. I know we will be great parents and we have such a great support system, but it's still nerve wracking being first time parents. Also making sure we have all the things we need. It's silly stuff like how many diapers should we buy in what sizes- lol

May 5th sounds perfect. Especially if you're measuring early- or your little one might be the guest of honor :) 
I'm having a family shower on may 5th and a friends one on may 12


----------



## ktskittle

I get a little nervous sometimes, but I think being more scared will probably be in my future. I get really scared about quitting my job though. We have been blessed the last couple of years with not having to think about money, travel as much as we pleased, etc, and now we will be taking a huge pay cut. My husband keeps assuring me that he has done a budget, and we will be fine, but big changes are still scary!
I am glad everyone agrees on May 5th. I much prefer that, but I was worried that I was supposed to be "more pregnant" if that makes sense. Whatever! May 5 will be better for ME, so I am going to do it. =)


----------



## AngelaSD

I AM DOING THE SAME - quitting my job - and I AM SCARED SH*TLESS lol! My husband also keeps reassurring me we will be JUST FINE but its very very very scary! I ask him about once a week "are we sure we want to do this?" YES BABE! We too haven't worried about money, do what we want, buy what we want, go where we want and that is ALL going to change, adding a person to that in addition to taking away one persons salary is SCARY! My husband just keeps remindiny me WHY we made that choice to do so - we BOTH don't want someone else to raise our child and why when we can "comfortably enough" make ends meet while having that option for me to stay home - so many woman don't get to and even when they want to just can't afford it. So i try to remmeber we ARE VERY LUCKY TOOOOO be able to do so but holy f*** it's scary lol!


----------



## ktskittle

You just expressed EXACTLY how I feel MUCH better than I did!!! LOL. I ask my husband the same thing at least once a week: "Are you sure we can do this?" "YES!" Lol.


----------



## angieloo

Your new pic is so cute ktskittle! What a cute bump :)

Does anyone else feel like time is crawling by? I've been making blankets and changing pads, etc to help pass the time. I'll post some pictures of my crafty work later:)

For our living situation: DH and I decided to wait until April and keep out offer on this home we love, unless we find a home that s equal in and not a short sale. The scary thing is that we decided that if we don't find a house by April 30th then we are staying put for 4 or 5 months. We live about four hours from family- so hopefully we do move:)


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh I'm thinking the same thing. I haven't been working for the last year but im not too fond of it. Of course I know after she arrives I will be busier and not think about it as much but still.... It still feels odd not to be bringing in a paycheck every month. I know exactly where you all are a with that. I just had the conversation with dh about- what about when she's a couple years d if I work somewhere part time :) she can go to a half day program a few times a week and socialize and I could work somewhere. Ha. He supportive of whatever but I'm used to havng my "own" money and I'm very independent. Everyone thinks its a waste bc I have a masters in business but I don't feel that way. I want to be with her all the time after she arrives and I don't want a 50 hour a week job but making a plan for some adult time later on (pt) work I think is fine ESP if I love doing it. That was my point and the extra money would just be a bonus.

The time is totally crawling by. I'm anxious for everything to go great but I'm ready to be not pregnant. I want to see her an hold her and know she's ok and start interacting with her. So yea. Time is almost at a standstill. But then again it seems unreal that tomorrow I start my 21 week. My baby girl was measuring just a tat big but they didnt change my due date although I think she will def be here by or before July 20. And when I say that all I can think about is the heat we will all endure. Wow! I will be inside or in the shade and wearing lots of cotton dresses in June and July :)

Just so everyone knows myblankee is having a huge sale. Just got my order today and they are really nice and well made.


----------



## Canada8

I feel like the time is crawling by as well.....I am most nervous for two things....I am self employed and visit clts. I am scared that this will be harder when I have my baby and especially germ wise....I am scared my business will suffer a bit

I am also nervous about having 3 children in my house. I recently got full custody of my step son who is 11yrs in Aug....so I was thrown into a second child with no real prep, and not a third is coming along....I just want to enjoy Celina without going postal with the running around from the 5yr old and 11yr old boys

Unfortunately I will be doing my shower on June 9 or 10....my BFF is having her shower in April and her baby in May and then my God daughters Bday is the first week of June, so I am stuck with the second week of June....all I keep thinking of is how huge I will be! I am also thinking I may have a bbq baby shower as the weather will be better by then....or just a hall.....I haven't decided as yet


----------



## angieloo

We are thinking of a BBQ too. We are doing a co-ed shower so BBQ and beer is a must for guys :)
How is everyone doing?


----------



## ktskittle

Thanks Angie!
Fla: I am thinking about MAYBE going part time when he is a couple years old... I would like him to go to a 2 year old preschool program like my niece did. It is from 9-1 three days per week, so I was thinking I would just try and get a job teaching there in a different classroom since I previously taught preschool for 4 years anyways. I think a BBQ sounds like fun! We are having the shower at a home (it might end up being mine since I am most centrally located, but I won't be throwing it) and having a bbq afterwards where the guys can join us.
On a different note.... this was a really rough weekend!! I started feeling unwell Friday, but I thought it might be allergies causing my asthma to flare up and give me a headache, but by 5pm I started to run a fever and have really bad body aches. I had my flu shot, but this felt VERY much like the flu. The OB told me to go to an urgent care clinic to have a rapid flu test so that I could start tamiflu if it turned up positive. It turned up negative, so I went home to rest etc, taking tylenol to combat the fever. Well, by saturday morning, the tylenol was no longer doing anything for my fever, which was hovering around 101.6. I called the dr again, and he had me go in to labor and delivery at the hospital. They couldn't control my fever, and ran another, more conclusive flu test. It came back positive (EVEN THOUGH I HAD MY FLU SHOT), and they decided to admit me overnight. After a grueling 24 hours, my fever was finally under control, so they released me yesterday. I feel a lot better, but still pretty cruddy. GRRR! I will NEVER teach while pregnant again... PERIOD! It is NOT worth it. (I was hospitalized in November for strep throat that wasn't respondint to meds, causing a very high relentless fever.) I normally have an INCREDIBLE immune system because I teach so I hardly ever get sick because I have been exposed to everything under the sun, but pregnancy just kills it!


----------



## angieloo

How scary ktskittle! I have a few teachers friends - almost all elementary or middle school and they are always getting sick. So many germs at once. Hope it's all better soon!

We are going to put in an offer on a different home right down the street from the other one. It's not a short sale- thank goodness! We won't be able to do the shower at our new place at this point, but my MIL has offered up her place- yay for her :)


----------



## Flagirl

Yay it's back up! And FYI excuse all my typos in these. I'm on my iPad so that's my excuse :)

Canada - 3 is a lot and bless you. I can't imagine but then again I every time I say I can't imagine something happens around here or w my family and I deal with it the best way I can. Lemme suffice to say this....I'm still here and healthy:) I'm sure you will get the hang of it and settle into a routine and it will all work out for you. 

Kt- that's exactly what I'm talking about. I think that's a great plan to haves and I think the babies will do fine. Thats what I'm planning on doing as well. I think the socialization is great anyways. 

I just got back from dr appt. I'm 21 w 4 days and measuring 22. This was first week they measured my stomach. Said all looks good and her he was 153 which they said the range is 120-160 for this far along. Said my weight is good too even tho I think it's. Bit much. Hahah. They said 1 lb a week but at end it tends to slow down. A lb a week already?? Anyone heard this?? I trust them though but maybe 1 lb every 2 weeks will do :) I saw midwife today but usuall I see the md. I liked her though. I'm in a practice that has 2 mds and 1 midwife and you see all of them just in case you go into labor and md is in surgery or something. I don't like it but then again I'd rather it be someone I've seen then a random dr at the hospital! My insurance covers everyone in this practice so whatever. 

Dh forgot about apps bc I rescheduled from last fri am. But I wanted him to be able to play golf today bc it's so pretty. Hope he isn't too mad at me. If I had reminded him he would have cancelled golf and we are going out of town turs am so he won't be able to over the weekend. I think I'm sweet but he won't like it :) it was a routine a ppt withi no ultrasound so he didn't miss much anyway.


Did anyone check out myblankee? And if anyone finds anything really cool please lemme know. I'm about done with buying clothes. She has way too much already really. Guess i overdid it early:) oh well. This is my first and I'm excited 


Ok enough pregnancy brain rambling. Everyone enjoy the rest of the day.

Cheers 
Ok enou pregnancy brain rambling,


----------



## Canada8

22wks!!!
 



Attached Files:







22wks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## angieloo

Fla- my dr said the same thing about 1lb per week-30-40 lbs total average. I have already gained 17 so I'm under, but I feel ginormous:) 

We bought our crib this weekend!!! And my FIL bought our stroller too. Babies r us was having a huge sale so we took major advantage. I am restraining myself on buying clothes though until after the baby shower. We only have three or four outfits so far. I expect the majority of our gifts to be clothes so I want to wait and see what we need.

Canada- super duper cute! You look awesome:)


----------



## Flagirl

Canada - wow. You look great.


----------



## Canada8

Ugh I can't wait to get my stroller and crib!!


----------



## Flagirl

Hopefully some really good news on the house issue. We will know within a week but it looks like theres a good chance we could be back in house by may 15 with almost all of work done. Please please keep your fingers crossed. If not we are moving out of this condo to rent a house that has a fenced yard etc. bc we have a dog and it's hard plus we on,y have 2 bedrooms whcich isn't engh room for family right before and afte baby is born. I'm saying my prayers that something positive happens. :)


----------



## ktskittle

Canada: you look great!
My doctor said to gain 1 pound per week as well... He said 3-4 pounds in the first trimester and then 1 pound per week for the remaining 28 weeks... That would put me in the middle of the recommended 25-35 pounds of weight gain.
It seems I lost several pounds while in the hospital for the flu, so my husband is starting to worry about me. lol. We had a friend whose sister in law was overly obsessed with her weight gain during pregnancy and was working out a lot, etc and delivered a full term 4 pound baby who had to stay in the NICU. Ever since I heard that story, I have started to just focus more on being healthy for the baby. Gaining too much is much better than too little~!


----------



## AngelaSD

Hi ladies!

Yes Canada you look GREAT! And so do you Kskittle!! Agree- 1lb PER WEEK seems a bit excessive!....I think so far I have gained 8 lbs. so that would put me at a total of 24 lbs if i gained a lb per week for the remaing time...okay well now that I say that i guess that is about right lol! My HR lady told me she gained 6 lbs her ENTIRE PREGNANCY! HOW THE HELL DOES THAT EVEN HAPPEN!??? Baby alone weighs that much! She had a healthy baby with perfect weight even..?!!! lol I have a friend whose OBSESSED with her weight and she is starting to REALLY concern me for her and her babys health. I think I need to talk to her family about it...so sad when woman are like that.SO NOT the time to be worrying about your weight :(

Had my V-DAY Sunday!! :) YAY!!! Great milestone to have! I will be 25 weeks this weekend- CRAZY! First half of my pregnany went by so slow now is feels like freakin crunch time! How are you ladies feeling about time? I REALLY started to show now too FINALLY! I used to get A LOT of looks everywhere I went, girls starring at me (rude jealous stare) and now girls are SMILING at me prob liek ahh she is cute instead of that bitch is cute ugh lol...ist refreshing! I love it! Had a dream last night about my bellly butten "popping out" and it was the size of a mini donut!!! -hmmmm think I have subconcious insecurities about that part?? lol


----------



## angieloo

I'm worried about being too out of shape, and a tiny bit about gaining too much. I haven't been able to work out as much and I'm trying to do little thing everyday, because I heard that the more in shape your are- the easier birth is.

Is anyone else having a horrible time sleeping at night? It takes almost two hours for me to fall asleep and I wake every two or three hours for a trip to the bathroom. I don't think I've slept well in two weeks- and I'm worried I won't sleep well ever again- lol since we know how little sleep you get with a newborn:)


----------



## AngelaSD

This last week I just started getting good sleep again and now this week it seems to have plummeted again :( Prior 2 weeks I was getting close to NO sleep. I would fall asleep just fine then wake up around midnigth (after being asleep about 2 hours) and be up till 4 in the freakin morning then have to get up at 5 for work! :( WAAAAAAAAA! Hate it. I have SUPER bad leg cramps at night that make it even more difficult. I feel like Im never goign to sleep again too lol so lets get used to it I guess. And the further along we become the MORE uncomforatble we will be with our big ol bellies! 

What do you girls do for Viatmins? I am just taking my prenatal. Do you girls take anything extra? I started to take mine right before bed too because I thought since that was the only time Im not going to the bathroom every 20 min that it would make for my body to hold in those vitamins better...thoughts? Or is that just silly? lol


----------



## Canada8

Hey Angela I only take vitamins and drink lots of water. My sleeps have been trying due to leg craps....I am now using a body pillow to elevate them. Is it July yet


----------



## AngelaSD

No kidding.....IS IT JULY???!!! AHHHHH!!!

Want to hear something TOTALLY weird about leg cramp help..maybe you've heard it already but they say for "restless leg syndrome" to place a bar of IVORY soap under your fitted sheet in your bed and just place it down by your feet. I TRIED it because they were getting so bad I was trying anything and everything people were telling me to do and magically enough for some ODD REASON it DOES help...and SO MUCH! try it!


----------



## angieloo

I heard the bar of soap thing too. How strange! Whatever helps at this point though right?
I can't wait for July. We just signed up for all of our classes: breast feeding, childbirth and after childbirth. I'm so excited to go and get started. The classes are held where we will be giving birth so it will be nice to go there a fe times and get comfortable.

On the house front- we didn't get the second house and we were told it's going to be another 2-3 months before the short sale goes through. So we decided to continue with the short sale, but we will be moving when the baby is about four weeks old. The timing kind of works out because now I can keep my wonderful doctor and we aren't moving while I'm 32 weeks along. Moving with a newborn won't be great, but I think it will be easier than being hugely pregnant for me anyway.


----------



## Flagirl

We find out about house tomorrow!!! I'd rather wait as well if something doesn't happen tomorrow and we know. Ding it at 8 months pregnant is not my idea of fun.

I've been gone and just got back. Logged on and was like wow. Last night was my first ever leg cramp and I was like what in the world is going on. Ha. I will try the soap idea if it persists. 

Has anyone had any Braxton hicks yet?? I've had 2 and it was the weirdest/scariest thing ever. It's a very odd sensation.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## angieloo

I haven't had any Braxton hicks yet- what did it feel like?


----------



## ktskittle

That soap thing is weird/cool!
I take prenatals, a b-50 complex, and 500 mg of Vitamin C. 
I have had some braxton hicks as well. This may be TMI, but they feel similar to the feeling you get when you have after an "o" when you do the deed while pregnant. (Freakishly hard stomach.) Mine generally haven't hurt at all, just strange feeling! 
Angela... I STILL keep Freaking out about staying home next year. I keep getting nervous about having so much time off from work and not being able to "freely spend" like I usually do. I keep debating about accepting a part time teaching position (8-12 Mon-Friday only during the school year). I would get regular teacher pay divided down to hourly, which at 28 dollars per hour would make a huge difference in our monthly spending because it would all be "frosting." I just can't decide though. My husband says that I should just stay home and if I decide I want some extra money I can always look later, but these jobs are only generally available at the beginning of the school year.

On another note, today is my birthday, and I am going to spend all day trying to figure out where to go for birthday dinner!! Hmmmm. I generally still try to eat healthy, but tonight I am going to fully give into my food realated pregnancy wishes and desires. =-)


----------



## Canada8

Happy happy diva day!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- it's like a wave across my lower belly and it hardens as it goes. Of course no pain and I don't feel anything in the back so I know it's the harmless BH. It's super weird. Let me know when you feel one and what it's like for you.


Happy Birthday kt!!!!!!!

I am in the same boat on the money situation. We have officially decided that I will wait until at least after she is 6 months then see what I think. Although I say "officially decided" I get irritated bc I still think about it ALL the time. So what I've decided to do is use this time as the preplanning stage while I have so much time. I'm thinking of opening my own business but it would be such that I'm behind the scenes so not full time. I'm organizing ideas. But if not then I want to go get a job pt. I just don't know when. Frustrating. I like the "free" money as I call it bc it's not dedicated to anything.

No word on the house yet. We find out at 4 today. PlEASE keep your fingers crossed. I will log back in to let you know what happens. If not we move into a rental sometime soon bc it will be almost Christmas by the time we go back :( 

Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt skittle. That's almost exactly the feeling! Except I was standing and I was like omg. That's it! 

Oh and eat some cake for me and enjoy it. That's one of my fav things in the world.


----------



## AngelaSD

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KT (<~~~is your name Katie? lol)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES INDULGE today, its your BIRTHDAY! Have your cake and EAT IT TOO!:thumbup:

Im SO totally freaking out about the no job thing too everyday! I think that once she is here I won't care one bit though. You know how there are Moms that just aren't the type who could stay home with their kids and then there are the Moms that WANT and can totally handle being a stay at home Mom, well i completly 100% think I am the type who will WANT and BE ABLE to handle being home with the babe. Most of my friends her are mothers and my sister just can't do the stay at home thing and NOTHING is wrong with that but I don't even ssee myself being able to leave her with ANYONE lol. I think we all be okay about the whole situation once our little one is here. And that spending money we so freely spend at all times, will be forgotten as well to some extent....this is what I keep telling myself right now lol.

I had no idea you could get braxton hicks this early. Hmmm wonder if I have had it. Would I know? lol. And yes the soap thing is so weird but it works and for A LOT of people, pregnant or not. 

GOOD LUCK with the houses ladies. In the end whatever and WHENEVER it happens and works out for you girls it will be just fine, everything happens for a reason...:hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Happy Birthday Kts!!! Go out and indulge!!

I have been getting braxton hicks too.. really strange feeling where the front of my tummy, down low all of a sudden feels really tight. No pain or anything and it is very localized. 

Good luck to you ladies in the process of house buying.. DH "thinks" we will be putting our place up for sale in the near future and is hoping to move in the summer. I am having serious anxiety over this as 1. money- how can we buy a bigger place, pay for moving costs etc when I am only getting 55% of what I normally make and DH is a teacher so won't be making anything in the summer, 2. moving with a newborn? Sure the initial move part would be ok, but DH tends to procrastinate when it comes to organizing, putting things away so I know it would end up with me having to do it all while caring for a newborn. No thanks!


----------



## angieloo

Happy bday kt!

I'm so looking forward to next weekend-the 30th- we are finishing our registery and sending out our invitations for our baby shower. I'm so excited for the shower. I am trying to find as much to keep me busy as possible so that time goes by faster :)


----------



## Bug222

Happy V-day Angieloo!!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Yay! It's done. It all worked out. Truly a miracle.

Have a great night everyone !


----------



## AngelaSD

CONGRATULATIONS Flagirl!! SO EXCITING! And what a relief! YAY:happydance: YOU CAN BREATHE NOW!!!!!!!

Angie -YES, HAPPY V-day!! two days late but what a great day to reach, a nice milestone for us all! I sent out my Baby shower invites two days ago! Felt SO NICE, once the baby shower is here it will literally mean baby time just around the corner. I am SO excited for mine too, Can't wait for all the stuff, to have all my family and friends around to celebrate us, then its shopping time for me. After I see what I have I want to get everything else and get it all over with so we have everything (since I still am working I need to get it all while we have my money contributing too).

My skin feels like its getting pulled on SO TIGHTLY from every inch...anyone else have that going on? I am just growing a lot now (finally) and it HURTS I must say, outside and inside, she is trying to squeeze herself into this little body of mine and its painful lol.


----------



## angieloo

Congrats flagirl!!!! That's great news :)

My skin feels uncomfortable from time to time. I also find that now there's more of me- I'm much more uncomfortable in my usual positions. Sleep and sitting are def becoming more frustrating due to lack of comfort


----------



## Bug222

v-day!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## angieloo

Yay bug! So cute!


----------



## Canada8

Happy v-day to me
 



Attached Files:







vday.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









alien on board.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angieloo

Yay for v-days:)

So after pouring over spreadsheets and analyzing our savings and spending. We ate staying put until baby is 1 year old. We really want to buy a house, but after everything we think we might need to wait and save some more first. Basically we would have had just enough to buy the house and would be sol if something happened. We like where we live, but it's four hours from family. 
It will be more difficult to be far from fam, but it really is still close enough for once a month visits with the baby. We visit every month now. 

Now that we have an official decision we started converting our office into the nursery. I'm so excited to get started and get things moving:)


----------



## Flagirl

Thanks everyone! It helps a lot bc my family just moved across the country so I've got enough challenges already :) 

I am experiencing the same thing. Much much more than me and I am super comfortable in bath tub and that's about it. I'm using Basq oil and Bio oil for my ever expanding skin! Whates everyone else using? I tried Palmers oil and didn't like it. Not sure why. I think it irritated my skin.

.


----------



## Flagirl

Oops. I have pregnancy brain which im sure all of you can understand. Angieloo congrats on making a decision and moving forward. It just exciting to know what you are doing so you can thinking on it :) 
I am looking forward to getting started on the nursery as well. Im holding off for about 3 or 4 more weeks then I will start buying. That will make me about 30 weeks. Only doing that bc of me not being in the house right now or else Id probably get started. Hope everyone will keep updates as they begin to do it. So exciting.


----------



## ktskittle

Congrats on being able to start nursery and be settled!
Cute pics to all!!!
Happy V-Day to everyone (and finally me!)
I am using Earth Mama's Stretch Mark Oil... It had some of the highest reviews on Amazon, so I figured I would give it a shot... My skin is JUST getting to the point where it feels tight... (I wasn't flabby, but I probably had some stretch left in my skin after losing 30 pounds last spring. I am hoping that will be my saving grace as far as stretch marks go... Less sudden growth...)
Fifth disease, which has been going around my school, has finally made it into my classroom. UGH! (It is an illness which can cause heart failure and fatal fetal anemia in the babies of pregnant women. It is otherwise fairly mild and harmless to anyone else.) I had immunity testing done last month when it first arrived here, and I am immune (it's like chicken pox... once you get it, you can't get it again) but it still makes me crazy germophobic and nervous. AAHHH! This is totally confirmation as to another reason why not to work next year. I do NOT want to bring this kind of garbage home to my new baby, nor risk them being exposed to it. Bleck!


----------



## angieloo

I've been using bio oil. I also lost a bit of weight before pregnancy. I'm hoping that will help with the stretch marks too:)
I'm a germaphob already- lots of hands washing and Lysol wipes! :knock on wood: but other than two bouts of food poisoning, I haven't been sick in over four years. I would be nervous ktskittle! Stay well:)

I'm so super proud of myself because I'm finally staying active again. The first twenty weeks I was too exhausted to do anything, but now I'm thinking about labor and how it might be easier if I work out more. Are any of you ladies still working out or going to the gym?


----------



## Bug222

def not going to the gym as my back can't handle it and neither can my sciatica.. but I am swimming regularly. 

Im nervous for my appt with my OB today.. kinda scared they will sign me off work but also kinda scared they won't. I guess i will know for sure in a few hours!


----------



## ktskittle

Why would they sign you off work? Did I miss a post? I'm sorry, maybe I'm having pregnancy brain right now. Good luck regardless!
I try to talk regularly, but I have a very active job, so sometimes I just let myself veg out when I get home. I also try to do leg lifts/ calisthenics to keep everything "maintained."


----------



## Canada8

An update on me.....docs found a small bright white spot on babygirls heart at 20 wk scan...my doc is not worried at all because all results from my IPS and all other tests are all normal. He said it was up to me to do an u/s or not, so I most definitely said yes....appt booked for April 16.....I wasn't nervous until I googled it and read it could be a sign of DS or other chromosome defect.....again doc is not worried, but I can't say the same for me. Ugh!


----------



## angieloo

Oh Canada- I will thinking positive thoughts for you. Hope everything is alright!


----------



## ktskittle

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way!


----------



## Flagirl

Canada

Id be doing the same thing so I'm not gonna lie but the doctors do this soooo often that I'd try to calm my nerves and " cross that bridge when you get there". Easier said than done but I always try to do that. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Bug222

Sending you positive thoughts Canada! 

ktskittle- I have a congenital partial fusion of my lower spine- which basically means one side of my spine is fused while the other side is still able to move as normal. Unfortunately this means that my spine is completely out of alignment.. before baby it was managable with regular chiropractic... now with the changes in posture, extra tummy, ligament changes etc it has led to sciatica on both sides and constant severe back pain.


----------



## AngelaSD

Morning ladies! 

Lost going on! Canada- that is SCARY! And to have to wait for an US till the 16th would be KILLLING ME! You and lil missy are in my thoughts and prayers. Lets hope its nothing...just an "ET heart" ;)

I have been using Bio oil, Palmers Stretch Mark lotion and Vaseline with Coco Buttter lol! My bff's cousin just had a little girl 3 months ago and tells me whatever you do DON'T STOP KEEP DOING IT TILL THE DAY YOU GIVE BIRTH! She stopped the week she gave birth and the DAY she went into labor she got one above her belly button - hey at least it was just one I tell her! 

BUG-how did your appt go? That sounds very uncomfortable to deal with. I have a turned pelvis-meaning my right side of my pelvis is turned forward and my left side is turned backwards. Makes for one of my legs to be a little longer then the other, bad hip pain and chronic lower back pain. Doctors actually told me I wouldn't be able to carry children - I sure showed them! lol So this has been rough on me too. And then when I have burn hurting lately I start bauling just THINKING "oh i think i hurt now, wait till i get even bigger" and i just cry cry cry! lol. Deal with it when it comes...

I work out at the gym. Though I have been slacking these last two weeks I am a regular gym girl, always have been. I have started getting tired again :(( They say you get tired in your third trimester too UGH! I was SOOO tired the 1st one! I am 26 weeks this week so I will be in my 3rd trimester next week or is it at 28 weeks??


----------



## ktskittle

Ugh... Sorry to both of you with sciatica and hip pain. I have mild scoliosis, but haven't had any issues yet... Fingers crossed. I have read that third trimester starts anywhere from 25-28 weeks depending who you ask, but if you divide pg into thirds, it's just over 26 weeks. I will call myself third trimester at 26 weeks myself.
I am getting back into tired mode already too... I thought I was just recovering from the flu, but it's only getting worse. Hopefully I can Get some r&r next week in Naples/ cape coral, Florida .... Spring break couldn't come any sooner!


----------



## ktskittle

Oh! I had my appt this morning with glucose test. (yuk!) and I am measuring 26 weeks... Fingers crossed to an early July baby. Also, they want me to get a tdap vaccine at my next appt. anyof you had or are having this? I had taking anything while pg!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt
what's tdap? I have to do glucose soon and rhogam in a few weeks. Blah. 

I've decided to do a 4d this Friday to see her :) I'm so excited to see her again. I'm trying to be realistic about what she will look like though eventhough since I am having 2 of these appts they recommend now and at 32 weeks But she doesn't have a lot of fat I know so I need to be realistic. Has anyone had a 3d or 4d yet? I haven't. Only 2d which was all checking fingers toes etc..

On an exercise note... I was a fitness instructor. In particular, kettle bell. It's hard for me to just walk on a treadmill or outside but my dr said no way. So it's been hard to slow down and still do it. I do try to walk either at gym or outside but it's kind of unenthusiastic if ya know what i mean. Ha

Have a good night


----------



## Bug222

appt went well... Dr did end up signing me off... went into work today to do all of the needed paperwork :( 

I have to do the glucose at 27 weeks- blah!


----------



## ktskittle

Tdap is a tetanus, diphtheria, pertussis vaccination combination that the CDC is now requiring pregnant women to get because there has been a recent upsurge in whooping cough and it can kill babies. Babies don't get the vaccine for this, so the only way to protect them for the first couple months when they are most susceptible is to vaccinate the mom. They used to do it right after the baby was born while in the hospital, but they have now discovered that this doesn't protect the newborn. I was feeling hesitant about getting it, but now that I have read about so many infant deaths, I am going to be racing to get it!

Sorry/congrats you are written out of work. I can see how that would be bittersweet. 

I haven't done 3d or 4d yet... We are talking about doing it around 30 weeks.


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. That makes sense bc I've heard a lot at whooping cough and they have really been doing a lot of education on tv with the new commercial about whooping cough/pertussis vaccine. I will ask my dr about it bc they haven't said anything yet.

Right now I'm dreading the glucose test. I've heard it's so awful :( and I'm not a big sweet drink person anyway- even if it tastes good. Ha. So I might not do very well. Lol

Are you happy or sad about work? I can see how it would be bittersweet as kt said. 

Has anyone thought about where they are putting the baby when they get home from the hospital? I just purchased the arms reach mini convertible co sleeper.
https://www.albeebaby.com/arms-reach-mini-convertible-bassinet-black-toffee-liner.html
I found it there on sale and Allbee has so much on sale including bugaboo and Maclaren so you might wanna check It out. I found it on another list that reviewed products and thought it might be good. It's made to go up right next to bed and has straps that go underneath bed mattress so it can't push away from the bed. It's so i can reach over and get her at night to feed her. It gets rave reviews by moms. I'm not comfortable with true co sleeping as in she would be in the bed with us. It just makes me nervous. Later on you can drop the mattress or it can just become a pack and play for her so I thought it was a good idea to try. After a couple months, I really want her to go to her room and be in her crib. Anyway thats the plan .... For now! Ha. Let me know what thoughts you guys have about it.


----------



## Flagirl

I started doing some research on tdap and I found many many articles saying pregnsnt women should get it bc benefits outweigh risk and I found many blogging moms that said don't. But then again they say it's bad to paint your fingernails etc. I don't buy into all of that. However I did cme across this article which made me think more about it. And my next thought was.... I ingot it right after the baby is born while I'm in the hospital the pn would it pass to baby in breastmilk? I don't know answer to that but thought I might ask the dr. Just something to think about. Dr sears is very well respected nationally as an expert and is talked about so often by so many.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-bob-sears/government-okays-untested_b_674147.html


----------



## ktskittle

Giving it to the mother's right after birth was standard practice until last year... I guess they say that the antibodies take several weeks to build up, so the baby would be "uncovered" for the first few critical weeks of it's like if you rely on that method... I still don't know what to do. My sister says that I should just trust my Dr. because if, God Forbid, I didn't get the shot and something happened to Matthew, I would have no one to blame but myself. I also have asked all of my friends and family who will be coming by prior to 2 months old get their vaccine updated. Everyone seemed happy to comply, and many have already had it. 
Well, my glucose results are in (the test wasn't as bad as I expected.) I don't have gestational diabetes BUT I am anemic. =-/ I guess it's the lesser of the two evils I could have been diagnosed with. And it DOES mean that the overly tiredness I have feeling is more than just the pregnancy... They say anemia makes it a lot worse, so there is something I can do about it! Hopefully the iron supplements will boost my energy and help me to not get so out of breath so quickly.


----------



## ktskittle

Oh! I love the mini convertibles! My husband built our little one a bassinet, but we are thinking about getting a larger cosleeper if we decide to keep him in the room with us past 3 months, when he will outgrow the bassinet. We will wait until than to see what we decide as far as keeping in the room with us. I am an advocate of "attachment" style parenting, but I also saw the horror that ensued when my sister kept my niece in her room with her for so long and than had to break the habit when my nephew came. This time, my nephew was "booted out" around 3 months old. We shall see.


----------



## AngelaSD

So much to think about ya know?! My nephew, Jeffrey (who will be 5 months tomorrow?) just went to the Dr yesterday because he has been weaving when he breaths, and has a viral infectin in his lungs :( Dr said only kids under 2 years old get this viral infection and it was passed onto him from SOMEONE. :( Poor guy. Gives him a 30% chance now of getting asthma! Babues just are so supseptable to everything its scary. KT thats so nice everyone around you agrees to get vaccinated! I feel like I am going to be one of those Moms that doesn't want to take her lil one anywhere because I'll be to scared of her catching something! Sleeping-another thing...everytime I stay the night with my lilttle nephews I ALWAYS have lil Jeffrey sleep in the bed with me! I LOVE sleeping with him and he loves it too lol, my sister doesn't sleep and never has had them (twins :) sleep in their bed but Auntie does, I cant get enoug of it lol. So I hope I can stand not sleeping with my little girl. I don't want to be the parents who have their 4 yr old still in bed with them lol.


----------



## ktskittle

That's exactly how I feel! I ALWAYS have my niece sleep with me, but she slept with my sister until she was 4, and it was hellacious getting her to stop. But I definitely want him in the room with me for a while... especially since I will be breastfeed, just makes it so much easier. 
On another note, I have been having braxton hicks anytime I get stressed out... Do any of you have this? It sucks! (Can you tell I am having them right now???)


----------



## Bug222

im getting Braxton Hicks occasionally too... strange feeling!!!


----------



## angieloo

I love tht co sleeper/bassinet- very cute! We are getting something similar.

Our plan is to have Benjamin sleep with us till 6 months and then off to his own room:) my husband thinks its funny he's putting some much effort into a nursery that Ben won't even sleep in for six months:):) well funny probably isn't the right word- crazy maybe:)

I'm all about vaccinations, we are doing day care at 4 months old for Ben and they actually require vaccinations before they will care for a child, which was a HUGE plus for me.


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- my sister had boy girl twins and she let them in the bed and no joke they are still there and many nights her and her husband sleep in seperate rooms bc even a king is scrunched bc they are now 7. They have tried everything to get them out but hasn't worked and in all honesty it's all they know so it isn't the twins fault really. But I'm like yea you thought it was a good idea when they were babies so you could get some sleep but what a mess now. I'd rather do without sleep for a few weeks or months while they transition to the crib vs years and years of that. No way! 

Bug- I hate BH contractions. Seems like every time I lay in my back I get one. S weird

Angieloo. Thanks. It will be here in 2 days so I will post what I think about it as far as size and setup etc.

We went for the 4d!!!! And AS USUAL she was all curled up against the uterine wall. She wasn't asleep but she was resting and she was breech/ face down. I got one semi decent pic of the side of her face. Oh my! So sweet. I am in love. Weight gain and all of that -totally worth it now. Ha. So glad I finally feel that way. I don't know how to post pix but I'm going to try from my laptop. The people at did 4d were great. I'm going back sometime soon for aa free session since we couldn't really see her. I'll try to post pic. I recommend the 4d for sure after my brief experience


----------



## Flagirl

https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg536/claralynne/WGR/1_20.jpg

this is the best of the 4d pictures we got.


----------



## Bug222

awww so cute Flagirl!


----------



## angieloo

Very cute flagirl!

We just started putting together our changing table and we will start on the crib the weekend after we paint. I have a feeling that this next part is going to fly by just because of how much we have to do and how much is going on. I am so excited for him to get here!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Thanks so much. I'm so in love. Ha 
I just cant wait to meet her. I keep saying that and my husbands like no no no she's not ready yet. And I'm like -honey I know I just wish I was 38 weeks or something and it was sooner but I think I just need to enjoy this last time when it's just the 2 of us etc... Anyway, I can't wait for everyone to have their babies bc we all talk about then and plan for them so much. I can't wait to see all of them. Everyone will have to post pix when they have time so we can see who we have been chatting about for so long!


Co sleeper says it will be delivered today. Hubby will be gone until late tonight so when it comes I'm gonna do a trial run. Ha. He can put together or fix anything and I'm not nearly as good. So if I can do this then it's really easy. Also, it's a mini and converts to play pen so I wanna see the size. I will let everyone know jus in case your thinking of a mini.

I feel same way about nursery! Spending soo much time and she's gonna be in this co sleeper for a while. Ha. But I'm so excited about nursery and it stresses me out bc I want it to be perfect. Mixed emotions. I'm picking things out but have yet to buy anything except her night light.


----------



## Canada8

Very sweet flagirl! Hubby finished babygirl's room this past weekend! He is so excited and had to get it started ASAP! Lol I will post pics later


----------



## angieloo

That's so sweet Canada. My DH was so excited to put together her furniture- it's so nice when they get all excited


----------



## AngelaSD

FLAgirl- your pic is so awesome thank you for sharing! And yes we ALL need to FOR SURE share pics and talk still after our little ones are here!

My husband has been working on the nursery all weekend too! He got the first coat of paint on and half the wood floors down! He is going to finish it after work everynight this week - poor guy but he had our entire upstairs to do (tear out carpet and put down the new wood floors) BUSY BUSY! 

Canada - how is everything? DO you have any new news? Haven't heard from you you started to make me worry! 

Im in my 3rd trimester as of yesterday!! AHHH! SO CRAZY! I feel like I am growing everyday now! First i was the girl bitching because I had ZERO bump now Im like ahhhhh is it going to stop growing?! lol. How are your bumps doing?? I feel her move SO MUCH now too all day, at night now (didnt ever feel her at night) and its so much stronger now I love feeling it. I feel like Im starting to get tired again too...BOOO!


----------



## Flagirl

Canada- do you mean you're totally finished with the nursery??? If so, can't wait to see it and I'm so jealous.

Angelasd- she is starting to move more and more but I have the anterior placenta so I feel her but not a lot a lot like I want to. I can tell that she is getting stronger though. I feel like I'm growing everyday!!!! Like wow! Last 3 days i have been wiped totally out! I mean so tired that every step seems like a chore. I don't think I'm as far along as you but yea I'm feeling it. I'm trying to figure out her sleeping/ waking pattern but i can't feel her enough yet. Sometimes i feel her during the day some but then others not at all. It's odd.


----------



## Flagirl

I was just browsing different groups and threads bc I am bored and just watching tv and i came across Gender Disappointment. I joined and read through some of them. Wow! I feel so bad and I know that this is mo common than people think.
Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## Canada8

Yup all done.....just want a rocking chair

Angela I ont go back for an u/s until april16 ugh!

I am just trying to keep 100% positive. In my heart I know all is well.....thanks for checking in.

I'm going to post pics after dancing with stars lol


----------



## Canada8

ok dancing with stars intermission:haha:

here are the pics
 



Attached Files:







room1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5









room2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









room3.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bug222

Oh Canada it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Canada. I love it!!!!!!! Oh I'm so jealous. It's so cute and your all done!


----------



## Canada8

Thanks ladies


----------



## Bug222

well ladies I ended up spending most of the night in the triage area of my labour and delivery unit. I developed a severe bladder infection to the point I was peeing out blood. They wanted to monitor baby as my uterus was quite "irritated". Baby was a start though so now im home on high dose antibiotics and starting to feel a little better.


----------



## angieloo

Canada- I love it! So cute :)

Bug- I hope you're doing better. I would be so scared. Hope everything is much better soon.

We are so close to being done with our nursery. We are painting this weekend and all the furniture is set up except to the crib and we still need a mattress and changing pad. Plus we'll need all the little stuff, but we're waiting till after the shower to see what we need.
I can't wait for our shower! Is anyone else super excited for theirs?


----------



## Canada8

awww bug22 get well soon! keep us posted!

angieloo I still need a mattress and other stuff...our changing pad came with the furniture....I am beyond excited for my shower. It is on May 26th....long time from now lol


----------



## AngelaSD

BUG! :( So SORRY! Hope your continuing to get better. I just caught like a 12 hour bug yesterday. Came into work then left after an hour thinking I just needed to lay down for an hour but woke up from a short nap and was throwing up SO much :( Had cold sweats, bloody nose, body aches and throwing up all day :( Feel much better today. Still sore and woke up with a bloody nose but not throwing up anymore or sweating. It hurt so bad to throw up so much and it made me FEEL SO BAD for my baby! :( I still haven't eaten I am so scared to but i NEED to get her some food!!! That was NOT fun.

Canada-your nursery looks SO GOOD, I am SO jealous too! Can't WAIT for that to be done!


----------



## ktskittle

Ugh! I am Sooo sorry the two of y'all were so sick! I know it's awful... I felt like I was dying when I was hospitalized a couple weeks ago!
Canada- it looks beautiful! I wish we were finished, but I am so indecisive... 
I am super excited for my showers too... May 5th. We will probably finish the nursery right after that.


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- oh my goodness. Rest up and take it easy as im sure you are trying to do. That's awful and I hope youre so much better soon.

Re: baby shower Im excited but mine has to be pushed back until end of may or early June. Long time to wait. It's bc I'm traveling out west to see my parents and then we are waiting for house stuff to get done. It's a lot. I won't wait for it really but it will be good to see my good friends and have some cake (yumm) and fun.

On another note. I'm starting to really slow down which I loathe. Hubby said something today. I was so exhausted and he said youre slowing down and you should. And I really am. I feel echausted a lot and 3 weeks ago I didn't. It really frustrates me not to be able to go go go. Also, it seems my exhaustion coincides with my belly getting bigger and bigger. I have "grown" in the last week for sure!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Just trying to see if my new signature works with my ticker, forgive me fr the experiement. Lol


----------



## angieloo

98 days to go! So excited to be in double digits:)


----------



## kimberley64

Hey , i'm a little late joining the party. I'm due on the 14th of july 2012.
I'm 18, from Scotland and i've got a pink bump :pink: 
Would really like a bump buddy who's due around the same time, been feeling a little lonely recently because i don't have any pregnant friends :haha:
xx


----------



## Flagirl

Omg angieloo. Never thought of it like that! I'm not there yet but soon. Soooo exciting. I cannot wait for July!!!!! I had a really bad night last night. I thinknim having those round lig pains again by theres a twinge in my right side plus I just can't get comfortable really. Hubby is like oh my! What are we going to do in June and July. Ha. Good question! When juky 1 gets here I will be so excited I don't think i will care though. 

Welcome Kimberley.
We are all due about that time so I think everything you chat about we will all have something in common with and understand where you are coming from. My date is the 20th but I've always said they were wrong and she would be born the 13th. Ha. But her official due date is 20th. I do have pregnant friends and 2 that just gave birth but they don't live close to me :(


----------



## ktskittle

Welcome Kimberly.
Angieloo: you have me looking forward to a new "milestone."
Flagirl: I have been having really bad hip pain. I swear I have gotten a lot bigger since we arrived at the beach a few days ago too. On a more positive note, I think that the iron might be starting to combat my anemia some... I feel like my energy levels are starting to return. We will know for sure when I go back to work next week! At least for now I don't feel like falling asleep 100% of the time!!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- glad you feel better esp bc you're on vaca. I was very anemic about 10 years ago. I found out by my dad was having open heart surgery and I went to donate and they couldn't accept it. I remember what it was like I can't imagine it being pregnant. Bless you
So far I haven't had any issues since being pregnant and we were worried I would. Crossing my fingers. I don't need anything else...my ob found a knot on my thyroid. It was oh so small and if i werent pregnsnt and switched dr then it probably would have been a while til It was found. They didn't insist by any means but I had ultrasound and I've decided to do biopsy when return from my trip out west (Colorado etc) to see my family. It's may 2nd. I'm anxious but trying not to focus on it :) 

On another note.. I posted the best bid we got of her last week. They are redoing it for free tomorrow!!! Cross your fingers for me that she's not breech an face down and I can actually see her :)


----------



## AngelaSD

WELCOME Kimberley! You've found a great group of girls here!! I am Angela, 28, from Oregon and I am a PINK bump too! My guess date for her arrival is July 1st but I hope she comes a LITTLE sooner :)

My baby shower is in the works and ALMOST here I am getting SO excited! I have 4 girls throwing it, yes I know thats a LOT of girls but EVERYONE wanted to do it lol so I narrowed it down to those who asked first! At least this way i really dont have to do a thing, so many hands in the pot lol. Mine is on April 28th! I was going to get maternity photos done with my husband this weekend but I ended up canceling them a couple weeks ago because I thought I would be a bit bigger by now. I do have a bump for SURE just not a full one quit yet.

Kt: I am so glad to hear you are doing better keep it up! Bet the beach hs done your body good!! I totally grow in a couple days too. I wish I would have measured by bump each week along with my pics to REALLY KNOW how MUCH I grow because somedays I wake up and Im like HOLY COW what happened when I was sleeping lol!

I feel SO much better today! Get o get my hair done too so thank goodness I am back to feeling good. Any of you have the SUPER FREAKIN GREY HAIR growing in? I will admitt I have ALWAYS had grey hair, Mom said she found one in my hair when i was 8 years old! But only one here and there since being pregnant my roots are growing in like every other - hair grey!!! :nope:


----------



## Canada8

Hey Kimberly! Welcome to the July babies!! I'm due on July 13th, but am officially sending my baby girl her eviction note anytime after July 1! :)

Yup I have round ligament pains as well.....and my lower tail bone is sooo arched! My booty is sticking wayyyy out because of it! Lol

Angela that is so exciting that bump pics and shower is just around the corner! I can't wait to hear more about it!!


----------



## Flagirl

Angelasd- no gray hairs...yet :)
Canada-- that made me laugh but I know how you feel. I've started to waddle but not because my stomach is so huge already but bc if I go go go all day i start to hurt a little and it seems only way to alleviate it or at least in my mind is to walk weird. My hubby says its waddling but I'm not sure that's an accurate description.

We went today for another 3d/4d. She is no longer breech! Yay and apparently those days should be over for most part and she should stay head down usually. She was face down for a while and I though we wouldn't get any pics but then they gave me an berry juice box and sure enough she turned over. We saw her suck her thumb and open her mouth and yawn. It was so nice to see her in there:) did I say it last week? I'm in LOVE!!!!! Haha

I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow out west. It will be the last time I travel until d-day! Omg that seems crazy. I will check in on you ladies later depending on if I have wifi where Im at or not. 
Bug- hope you are continuing to improve and feel better.


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies! I am feeling a lot better! 

Should they be head down already? I am still getting kicks quite low down so I think my little one is still feet down.


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- last week she was breech and this week she has turned, I know she is still head down bc she kicks and it's way up above my navel several inches ! First time she did it I was freaked out by I had no idea she could get that high. They said she should turn head down within next several weeks and pretty much stay that way until delivery. I hadn't ever heard that before until I was told that recently. Sure enough she has turned now though.


----------



## angieloo

I think now is when some babies start to turn, but don't necessarily have to be just yet. Glad things are going better Bug!

We finished most of the nursery this weekend and I love it! Not quite as I originally imagined since we didn't buy a house and we now have half guest room half baby room, but I still love it. 
We put cute monkey stickers and baby lion king sticker (the decal kind) on the walls. We also went shopping - just to see what was out there clothes-wise and ended up with 8 outfits, ranging in size. There were just too many good deals to resist- we got a winter coat for $2! Very good buys :)


----------



## AngelaSD

Canada/and all :)....I was JUST wondering when your back starts to curve in like I have seen. My back is still straight and narrow it actually makes me FEEL like I am really "thick" lol. Is it just when your belly gets BIG or does it not happen to everyone or...? lol. 

I had my first growth scan Friday afternoon and it went FANTASTIC! She is in the 50th percentile (right where she should be, not bigger then she should be and not smaller then she should be, Dr's have told me with my high blood pressure I would almost FOR SURE have a small baby...so great news she is right on track so FAR) she weighs JUST under 3lbs already! HOLY COW! The US was another half hour one so got to see her for a long time but this scan was MUCH different then the 20 week one because since she is so much bigger then she was then she is much more squished in there so we couldn't see her as WELL. We also found out she has HAIR already!!! :thumbup: all her measruments were "fabulous" they said, brain and all! All my fluids, placenta and insides are doing just as well! Had my GB test and test for protien, if it comes back positive for either I will get a call today. Sure all is fine though. She is head down and ready for her birthday! :) 12 weeks to go for me as of yesterday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

awww Angela that is amazing!!! Did you get any pics from this scan? I can't believe baby has hair already!!! Eeek not too long to go now!!


----------



## Canada8

Angela that is great news!!

I think it is different of women.....back curve. My friend who is 36wks, back is somewhat straight and she has never complained about backaches. My doc told me my back would arch more this preg as it is my second so the muscles are looser. With my first, I didn't really urve until the last few weeks.....this one has totally popped my booty! Lol

I just got a prenatal massage and asked my gay masseuse if we could have an affair! Lol! It was so freaking good! I totally recommend a massage ladies! It was utopia!

On the downside, I have been quite depressed the last few days....can cry at the drop of the dime. I'm even depressed that I am depressed and feel so guilty......I hope it passes soon


----------



## ktskittle

Canada: I am sorry you are feeling depressed. I have been super hormonal the last few days as well, which is new because I have been pretty even keel since the start of this pregnancy (which isn't like me). 
Question for all: Does everyone have growth scans?? I thought that the 20 week scan would be the last one unless there was an issue. (I figured I would probably end up with one because my lo is 97th percentile for length and weight, so they probably will schedule an induction a week or 2 early like they did my sister, but I didn't realize that it was automatic/this early. Woohoo to that!)
Presentation: Matthew has been mostly head down for about a month now. I felt him kick low once about a week and a half ago, and then one another time a week before that, but the rest of the time, I feel him a few inches above my belly button and it has been that way for a while.
26 weeks today (measuring 28 weeks)! Woohoo! I see that most websites argue whether the third trimester starts at 25, 25, 27, or 28 weeks, but I want to go ahead and claim it today! Lol. I am measuring 28 after all!


----------



## AngelaSD

Bug- YES we got pictures! One of her with her hand over her face too :) pretty cute! It was a MUCH different experience at this scan then the 20 week because she is so much bigger it as much harder to see her in there she is very squished lol. And HAIR I know SO EXCITING!!

Canada- the back thing...backs sense! Looser muscles making for an arched back sooner. I need a prenatal massage SO bad GOOD FOR YOU for getting one. I keep saying every single week "Im going to make an appt today..." Hope you start cheering up...you too KT. Its tough being pregnant! And just wait till our babes are here-were going to be SO EMOTIONAL! My gf who had a baby 10 days ago was telling me last night she has been crying over EVERYTHING and can't stop. My sister was the exact same, for like 3 months. I can't tell you how mnay times I went to her house and she would be sittign there babies on arms (twins) just bauling :( was so sad!

Kt- I have growth scans every 2 weeks because I have high blood pressure so they have to keep a super close eye on her to make sure she stays growing at the right rate. High blood pressure can cause a stunt in the babies growth. Your lil one is 97 percentile!! WHOA! Going to be a big whopper! :) What is your babe measuring at? Weight? have you had a growth scan or no? Oh and I went into the 3rd trimester when i turned 27 weeks last sunday! :) Head on over :happydance:


----------



## Flagirl

Angela congrats! It's such a relief. Do they know why you bp is high like that? I'm asking bc mine isnt but my sisters was when she was pganant and I'm obsessed with going to the machine at cvs etc and taking it. Is it just during pregnancy? And I had no idea that blood pressure could stunt the babies growth. Wow!

Canada. I got a couple massage early on and it was great. Have t had one in a long time. I'm dying for one now and I really want a body scrub done. My skin seems itchy and I think a body scrub and Vichy shower would be great.

I'm extremely upset for some reason. Oh my Goodness so glad everyone is saying this. I feel like I'm going crazy. I cry over everything and I have no clue why. I haven't been like this since I was just first pregnant. I've spent the last 3 days in Colorado with tears rolling down my face. And it makes me worry about the baby bc I don't think it's good for her. 


On another note... The picture I posted of her on here it looks like she has hair. My mom said oh my! Look at all that hair. I thought she was nuts. I'm only 25.5 weeks pregnant. They told me this past Friday at the redo of the 3d that it is hair and a lot of it (tech said see the spikes looking light things on the screen...that's hair)!. Is this even normal ESP at my stage? I'm guessing so but never heard of it. If you go back and look at the pic i posted it is a lot! So glad to hear others a saing this. I thought babies got hair at like 32 weeks or something.

Kt- why do you think you are measuring that much bigger? You probably said and I missed it. If so, sorry about that. Ive heard that happens with gestational diabetes and I was worried I would develop it. No idea why just a gut feeling bc I never eat sweets and sometimes I do now. But that's prob just being pregnant. I get my glucose test in next 2 weeks. I'm ready to get it over with. And my Rhogam shot? Does anyone else have to take the Rhogam? My mom took it but that about all I know about it.


----------



## angieloo

I've been more up and down than anything. One minute so upset and the second feeling like everything is going to be great.
I'm also getting kind of nervous about being a mommy. I know it'll all work out and we've wanted a family for so long... But I'm kind of nervous about everything that is to come. I'm also a little nervous about giving birth- is that ridiculous?

I can't wait to see my little one again! Yay for hair and more defined features. I have an anterior placenta so we have another ultrasound at 30 weeks. I'm hoping the placenta moved up otherwise I have to have a scheduled c-section at 37 weeks... Crazy huh? I'd have a June baby then :)


----------



## AngelaSD

I have had high blood pressure since I was 22 years old (im 28 now) so its part of my life. I knew getting pregnant I would be a high risk. Its just in my family, thanks a lot Dad! lol. My Dr told me from my first appt that she would be VERY happy if we DID have a average sized baby because of the high blood pressure..but so far she is right on track! Its controlled with medication...bad news is it also puts me at higher risk for preeclampsia and with having all my blood tests done friday the nurse just called and said my liver number was high and Ihave to go in today for another test and they need to collect a 24 hour urine sample to check for protein :cry: SO I may have preeclampsia already! My sister had it this early on too and made it to 35 weeks before having to get a C Section but thats my WORST NIGHTMARE i dont want a c section. But maybe I wont have a choice and I just need to deal with the cards that are dealt to me.

Fla-is your skin SUPER itchy? You might want to bring it up to your Dr itchy skin often is a sign something is going on. and yeah the babe can DEF have hair already!! so YAY FOR BABES WITH HAIR!! :happydance:

Angie- its SO NORMAL to be scared about being a mom and birth! I think I AM CRAZY for NOT being scared! Hope your Placenta is cooperating! How do you feel about getting the c section?


----------



## angieloo

Thanks Angela! I really want to have a natural birth and not a csection, but we will do whatever we need to to keep baby safe. I almost like the idea of knowing exactly what day our little one will be joining us; the planner in me would LOVE to know for organizing purposes, but i would rather wait till he's ready if we can.
We find out May 1st if it's moved our not


----------



## ktskittle

Okay... There's a lot to respond to, so I hope I don't forget anything...
Speaking of feeling emotional... I spent an hour crying tonight when I realized that I let our tags expire. I know it is silly... I am always so organized though, so it frustrates me that we are going to have to pay all kinds of late fees when I finally renew tomorrow. 
My family is notorious for measuring big, but luckily my sister went 11 days early with both of her kids. (My younger brother was born 3 and a half weeks early at 9 pounds! I think we just have a shorter gestational period. lol. I tested negative for gestational diabetes, and the doctor said a big baby is a healthy one, it's the small babies that are a cause for concern. I haven't had a growth scan. He measured 2 weeks ahead at my 20 week, and the fundal measurement they do at each appointment has consistently shown 2 weeks ahead. Maybe they will schedule one at my next appointment??
I will keep yall in my thoughts and prayers regarding the preeclampsia and placenta. I have an anterior also, but they said that mine is high. 
I really want to deliver vaginally too, but I can definitely see the benefit of having a set date to look forward to! (That's the good part of measuring big... They will usually schedule an induction for at least 1 week early to make sure they don't get too big. My sister went into labor with a day or two before each scheduled induction with hers. lol)


----------



## Canada8

I too do not want a c-section. My friend had one in feb and she still says its sore there and she could not hold her son for 2wks....I mean lift him up.

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one that can cry on a dime. How are your DH's handling it? Mine is ok, but I feel he can do more, but not sure if it is my emotions again lol


----------



## Bug222

my DH just laughs at me when I start crying (again) :growlmad:


----------



## angieloo

Are any of you planning on a small gift or anything for your DHs for fathers day this year? I know it's a few weeks before we are all due, but I was thinking it might be fun to get him something like Father to be or a nice card at least.


----------



## Flagirl

I agree with everyone about the c-section. I would love love love to know the date bc I'm super organized to the point it's ridiculous ( everyone says this baby is really going to change that :)) but I do not want a c-section. I don't even want the epidural. I know that I say that now and people are like when you have the pain you will but if I don't have the epidural and the baby is born naturally with no complications I only have to stay in the hospital one night! I don't like hospitals. I also don't want all those drugs passed to her before she is born if I can help it. I realize as m sure we all do that ultimately we will do whatever we have to to make sure they are safe and whatever is best for the baby is done. If that means c- section for me then that's fine as long as she is ok. My sister had preeclampsia and she had to have an emergency c section:( 
Angela- it seems like you and your dr have all the bases covered though with it as far as management. Still i can understand your apprehension. My skin isn't SUPER itchy but just sort of dry and when I exfoliate with sugar scrub it feels soooo good so it made me thing for someone else to do it and ESP my back where I can't reach would be awesome.

My hubby is super supportive and tries to understand which frustrates me. Ha! I'm like you can never understand this and it isn't your fault ( ok....it kind of is) but you can't fix it. Just give me a hug and let me be. I think it worries him bc he is like who is this new person I'm living with bc normally I'm not emotional at all over most things.
KT- I would've cried my eyes out over the tags and that would've led to - we have a baby on the way and we could've used that money then I would be thinking about money and even though everything is fine then I wouldve cried even more. My crying leads to more crying usually until I work myself out of it or become distracted. Ive been trying to write down how I feel to maybe help me release it or whatever.

Angieloo- I feel ya! One day I'm like ok I've always had animals not they they are even near a baby but still. I'm super motherly and I like to take care of things and i helped with my niece and really felt my instincts kick in with her and I'm going to be great at this. Then I'm like oh no! What if I suck at this and I'm too orderly and rigid and what if she hates me. Im right there and I think if people aren't scared at all then wow! Have they thought about it or maybe there's a other reason of which I truly can't understand bc I don't see how at times it cant be overwhelming.

I looked up the hair thing bc I'm telling everyone I had no idea and I was like is she a werewolve. Ha. It says by 22 weeks they can get it and it's white bc no pigment. Pigment comes later on. I just never knew it. 

I talked to a woman that said she felt her baby pull the umbilical cord!!!!! I also was watching an episode (rerun) of sister wives and Robyn is pregnant and she says she can feel him pulling on it. Does anyone know more about this. I know they play with the cord and sometimes put it in their mouths even but I didn't know we could feel it! I'm wondering what it feels like. Lol


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo. No! But great idea. Mine would love it. Now it's just- what to get? I'll have to think on that.


----------



## ktskittle

Flagirl: That's pretty much exactly how it went for me last night! Lol
Canada: DH has been handling it excellently, but he often goes out of his way to try and fix whatever is upsetting me and sometimes needs to just give me a hug and not try to solve everything because I am just being hormonal and it's often not THAT big of a deal. (Don't tell me that in the moment though!!)
Angieloo: I have no idea what I am going to get him... I know he is planning on a weekend getaway or the like for me for Mother's day. (Our beach vaca last week was our babymoon, but this would be our last hoorah.) Hmm. I better have an idea now, because by then I might be so tired and exhausted that I would wish I would have already bought it!
Speaking of gifts... Has your dh asked you what you want for your push gift? I had never even heard of a push gift until I was pregnant! It was one of dh's friend that mentioned it to him I guess, and I started asking around and most of my friends with small children were like "duh! Of course we got one!" Seriously!? I love it! I am just torn because I feel like it should be something that I can keep forever like diamond earrings, but I really want an ipad. Lol.


----------



## ktskittle

Speaking of positioning... Bubs flipped back to breech this morning, and is doing the cha cha on my bladder... I hope he goes back to heads down soon! (He usually only stays feet first for a couple hours.)


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- I have never heard of it and I like the diamond earring idea but oh my I am so addicted to my iPad and I've even been saying how nice it will when she is here bc it's so easy to carry around the house or in my bag.

I can't tell yet if she is turning around or not but she used to have a somewhat set pattern and last night I was up all night so I think she has gotten off of her normal schedule. I have officially entered the - I can't sleep normal hours at all phase of this. I get so worn out an I sleep so hard then I'm up at 2 and 3. It's odd


----------



## Canada8

oh yes! i know about push gifts! i got one with my son...DH gave me a pendant for my son.....I'm not sure what I want this time....thinking a purse, but yea he wants it to be a keepsake...im not picky though

yea my ticker moved up to the larger baby today!!!


----------



## angieloo

Oh earings are a great gift! My hubs keeps hinting at what I want for a push gift. I would love a nice necklace or actually, a full spa treatment would be amazing about three weeks after baby. I know I will definitely feel like a cut,color and massage after:)


----------



## Bug222

I think I need to inform my dh about these push gifts!!! 

Im there with the not sleeping too. If one more person tells me to "get your sleep now cause you won't when the baby comes" i think i will loose it!! If I could sleep I would!!! Grrr!!!


----------



## ktskittle

So we went to get 3d ultrasound done on a whim, and my lo would not cooperate... He had his arms crossed in front of his face like he was avoiding the paparazzi the whole 45 minutes!! We are going back for a redo friday, and she thinks that if he is repositioned, we will have beautiful pictures with the amount of amniotic fluid I have. He has some chubby cheeks already though!! Sonographer even commented and how chubby his cheeks were for 26 weeks. Close to 3 pounds she guessed.
 



Attached Files:







3d.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flagirl

It- he does have some chubby cheeks. That awesome that's he's doing so great though. I know the frustration bc ive had it done 2x. Redo when I'm back home bc I am away right now. Or else we to will have some mo half decent pics with hands and placenta. 


My hubby lost the boy/ girl bet! Why he bet me I will never know because I had a dream and I was holding her and they say that is the best test to know way before they can do an u/s to tell gender and he was soooo confident that we got to pick something within reasonable price range from Tiffany's! That was the bet. Ha and I won. So he says no push gift for me :(


----------



## angieloo

Love the chubby cheeks!! He's too cute:)
We are doing a 3d ultrasound to check my anterior placenta in three weeks and that means I get to see my little one again :):). I love seeing him!


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo

I have an anterior too. I've been wondering if the dr will continue to check It to make sure it doesn't go too low but they haven't said anything. Is that why you are having yours checked and go often are they checking it. I need to ask about this I think next week at my appt.


----------



## Flagirl

And oh my! I told hubby about double digits and he was like never thought of it like that. I'm finally there as of today! 99 days o go. Woo hoo


----------



## angieloo

Yeah, my doctor is doing another ultrasound at 30 weeks to make sure it's raised up. If not then it can block the birth canal and make natural too difficult so he would want to do a scheduled c section at that point.

I would ask your dr for sure. Mine said usually the placenta moves up though :)


----------



## Canada8

last pic for my 2nd trimester!!
27wks
 



Attached Files:







27wks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bug222

hmmm.. i have a left anterior placenta... my OB hadn't talked about another scan.. i will have to ask him at my next appt.


----------



## ktskittle

I have an ant. Placenta also, but it's high, so they aren't watching it. 
I did have an ultrasound at dr today, because after 3d one I realized I never went back to rule out cleft lip. (they couldn't get a good look at 20 weeks, and I was on dextramethasone at 4 weeks pregnant so we wanted to be sure... He is 100% perfect! Measuring even bigger now... 2 pounds 14 ounces! I am measuring 28 weeks 5 days: she said I'm measuring an estimated due date of July 1st and "we might have a June baby on our hands!" (he originally measured 30 weeks, but she redid and tightened in her measurements to be conservative.)


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. Congrats... One less thing to even have to think about. Yay!

I seem to have doubled overnight literally. My belly I mean. But I got really freaked out bc I didn't feel her (any strong movements for like 12+ hours? Does anyone else do this to themselves ? I mean I literally worry until it juts obsesses my mind which I hate but..... I also have the ant placenta which they told me makes me not feel her as good but still.


----------



## angieloo

Kt that is great news! I hope my date gets moved up at some point too. I have a feeling I'm going to be earlier one way or another so we will see.

I've gotten pretty big in the belly too. It's starting to get uncomfortable too. Is anyone else uncomfortable throughout the day now?


----------



## Bug222

haha yeah I went out with some friends last night and when I walked in they were all like "whoa, where did that come from???" My tummy is really tight and pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## AngelaSD

Kt - we have the same due date then now, July 1st. My Dr also says we probably have a June baby on our hands! :) 

I am SO uncomforable too. I went to the movies this weekend and towards the end I could barely sit there anymore. I sit in an office for work too and have a hard time throught out the day. I brought one my pillows in last week actually for my back, its one of those temper pedic pillows with the dip in the middle for youre neck - makes for a FANTASTIC back pillow in my chair here at work! I have to get up frequently to walk around. My tummy just keeps growing and growing too...think we are all at the point where its not going to stop till our babes come!

Flagirl - I also FREAK OUT when she isn't moving. I had (what felt like) ALLLLLL last week where she was SO CALM it was really scaring me. I've been told that when the baby goes through a growth spurt they can be quite calm and bewteen weeks 28-30 they are growing so much and getting so compact in there they may not be moving as much as before when they had SO much room in there they could do summer-salts (sp? lol) all day ya know? I have my 2nd growth scan today at 3:30 so Im really excited to see how much weight she has gained since my last one (which was just a week and a half ago!) See how much baby has really grown in that amount of time!


----------



## angieloo

My belly is growing so much and I keep bumping into stuff! So embarrassing.
The pillow is a good idea Angela. I work in an office to and my booty and back kill me after two hours in the chair.


----------



## Bug222

Just did my GTT.. the drink wasn't AS bad as I expected.. but holy heartburn trigger!!! Now just fx'd I passed!


----------



## AngelaSD

I know the drink wasn't NEARLY as bad as SO MANY make it out to be but HOLY SUGAR RUSH huh?!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Canada8

Yeah I did my GTT test today as well.....I totally ot a sugar rush......Tastes like extra sugary orange crush pop (soda)
I also did my u/s today......celina look so much like a newborn now! The tech said she looked healthy but could not tell me about the white spot. I'm assuming that all is well or he would have called the doc. I will find out next week at my OB appt


----------



## ktskittle

Angela... Woohoo! My dr didn't officially change my due date though because his organ development is based on my original due date so he'd be preemie before June 26th or so. :-/ so I'm crossing fingers for the week of the 26th!!!
Fingers crossed that everyone passes their gestational test!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Ok I'm less emotional now but whoa that was bad times. I am huge now or at least I feel that way.
AngelaSD- She moves but sporadically and it's driving me nuts. I am thinking that we are in the middle of a growth spurt so maybe thats it.

I haven't had my glucose test yet. I will be 27 weeks Friday so Maybe they will do it April 24 at my next appointment. And I don't know about my gestational test. Why don't I know any of this?? 


Glad the gtt test isn't that bad bc I've heard horror stories. Guess I will choose the orange based on what everyone says and hope i can get it done.


----------



## AngelaSD

Fingers crossed for the 26th Kt!! Lets have our babes together that week okay? DEAL HA if only it were that easy right? :)

And YES pick the ORANGE kind at least to me it was good, tasted just liek Orange Crush Soda pop like Canada said...and I dont drink pop, never had so at first it was like a special treat lol but then not so much lol. 

I had another Dr apptt yesterday. I know I have a LOT lol...(I am high risk dont forget) I had an Ultra Sound to measure and check my fluids and all measured and looked "perfect" very nice to hear. She was breeched yesterday so we could BARLEY SEE HER so that was to bad BUT that EXPLAINS WHY I WASN'T FEELING HER AS MUCH!:dohh: And I also got a Non-Stress Test and will get this along with my US every two weeks. WHICH also made me feel SO much better since I had been freaking out about her not moving much and she passed the non stress test "with flying colors" she said! Had a GREAT appt. I haven't gained any weight since a week and a half ago though...they didnt say anything about it though...? And i KNOW i am bigger then I was then because I feel like Im non freakin stop growing!! 

Ugh and my back....hurts soooooooo bad! :nope:


----------



## Bug222

Has anyone else had their third tri CBC (bloodwork) done yet? I did mine yesterday with my GTT and looked up my lab results today... my platelets are low (normal is 150-400... mine are 101). I haven't heard from my OB yet so I'm trying not to worry too much.. i figure he would call if it was really serious. It does explain why im getting so many broken blood vessels on my tummy and am bruising so easily. My hemoglobin is also boarderline low.


----------



## ktskittle

Bug... I must have... They called after my glucose test to tell me I'm not diabetic but I am anemic. :-/


----------



## Canada8

I did my bloodwork with my GTT test but do not get my results until next Tuesday


----------



## ktskittle

I have to administer state standardized tests to my class this week, and we did the first one this morning. I had to stand for three hours straight, and my feet hurt so bad I am on the verge of tears!!! Ugh!
Yes, the orange one tasted like uncarbonated orange soda.
I hate to sound greedy, but I like watching things get purchased off the registry. It makes me breathe a sigh of relief (as we prepare for me to quiit working) to see one less thing that we will have to buy. Lol. (My husband is the opposite... He doesn't want to know what gets purchased at all, and says I should wait and be surprised, but my sister agrees that I need to keep an eye on it to make sure I keep a variety of gifts in different price ranges.)


----------



## AngelaSD

Been meaning to get this book posted up here for you ladies! Thought I would post my Pics for this week while I was at it too :)

OKAY SO this book is a MUST HAVE!!! The picture of the CUTEST TWIN BOYS EVER...those are my lil baby nephews and they were the guinea pigs for this book! It works like MAGIC. The book in a nutshell is talks about how the first 4 months of a babies life is really the -4th trimester" in that we SHOULD really be pregnant for a year for a baby to be fully ready to be out into the world but of course our bodies are just not equipt for that. SO it the trick here is for those first 4 months a baby REALLY needs to feel the comfort of your womb still during this time. It preaches the 4 "S's" Swaddeling, Sucking, Shhhh'ing and Shaking. Swaddelling a baby then Shhhhh ' ing SO LOUD since it that is what the baby has heard while in your tummy, the louder they cry the louder you "shhhhh" (this works SOOOO WELL), "shaking" your baby up and down is SO calming for them they were being shaken allllll the time in your tummy, this is def a comofrting time for them that they NEED, Once your babe is calmed down you can put a pacifier in their mouth...literally minutes later no matter how upset or how loud they were screaming they will be done and sleeping! My sister taught this to me and passed the book on to me, her and I have been THEE Only ones to get my nephews to sleep because we DO just as this book says. And it explains everything on WHY it works and everything just makes SUCH PERFECT sense! So GET THIS BOOK!! :)


----------



## angieloo

Angela- super cute! I've also heard amazing things about this book and will be purchasing for sure:)

Kt- you are brilliant! I just went to see what items I have purchased and it's going better than I expected. It's nice to know we won't have to buy quite as much as we thought:)


----------



## ktskittle

You look great! My bump is the same size as the 3 woman at work who are due at the end of may!!! Ahhhh! At least it has soared the rest of my body SO FAR. (except my butt and boobs, but whatever.) I am terrified of what's to come. Modified bedrest in the guest trimester=limited excercise clearance now= I will have a long road ahead of me... I have gained way more than I'd have hoped, but I showed the dr where I kept track of calories and ratting fur a few weeks and he said that I'm doing what I need to and it's just the way my body responds to preggo hormones. Sigh...
Rant over. X


----------



## Flagirl

Andgelasd- awesome pics. You look great.

Kt- I was so much smaller than everyone else for soooo long. All th sudden i am huge I think. Then I will see someone and talk to them and they super huge and say they due in August. Just happened to me in colorado and my hubby's like that's crazy she so much bigger than you. I guess it's true that just everyone is soo different. 
My back is aching now! I've heard this complaint my whole life and I had nothing then last week I really started to notice it. It hasn't gone away :( I guess it's here to stay until the end:( all my friends that have babies keep taking about oh just wait until hemorroids!!!! NO! I said I don't have any but they swear it will happen and ive read about it but still...im insisting it won't happen to me. Ha 

I'm back from Colorado which is good. It was hard to be out of my normal routine and live out of a suitcase etc. it was harder than normal let me say that and it's def my last trip until after baby. Gettin up at 3 am for flights and luggage doesn't mix with me too well right now:) ha


----------



## ktskittle

Ummm. So I just got out of the bath, and apparent I've begun to start leaking colostrum... Hopefully this means breast feeding will be a raving success for me, unlike my sister, but oh joy... Something new to look foward to for the next couple months! =-/


----------



## ktskittle

I bet! I haven't had too much back pain yet, but my sister warned me about hemmeroids. Ugh!


----------



## AngelaSD

Thanks girls! My gf found the book on Amazon for like $1 something :) 

Everyone TOTALLY grows different -everyone! Everyone I see who asks how far along I am are AMAZED I am as far as I am but the thing with me being a little on the smaller side I am terrified I am going get al my growing done in these last weeks and it won't be fun. Time will tell. And Kt you look SO great so who cares! :) You are a very beautiful pregnant woman! My gf who is just 2 weeks ahead of me had put on 20 lbs in her 2nd trimester and she was a fitness competitor with like 8% body fat so it doesn't EVEN matter what you looked like before pregnancy! She has put on weight from head to toe, has gotten cellulite everywhere even with her continued working out (obsessed she is) and good eating habits. 

Kt- I have been leaking colostrum for a couple weeks now too!! Do you think that WILL mean we should have a better chance with producing milk?!! :) Im not leaking a WHOLE lot - did you have a lot come out?

Fla-Glad you made it home, no that does not sound like any fun lol. Bet your VERY happy to me home. Everyone keeps telling me the same thing...."wait for the roids!" NOOOOOOOOOOO! lets keep our fingers and toes crossed!

ONE MORE THING You ladies HAVE TO KNOW!!!!!! 

COCUNUT OIL! AMAZING! Anyone using it? I've been lathering myself in it and came across this posting on pinterst for it...https://www.deliciousobsessions.com...the-simple-the-strange-and-the-downright-odd/

read the comments from people to there are like 200 ways to use it I lather up with it, use it on my face, in my hair everywhere now I have a TON more to do with it I AM OBSESSED with it :)


----------



## AngelaSD

Do I ramble to much lol??

One more thing...

Charley Horses anyone? Woke up with one from a dead sleep this moring and it was EXCRUCIATING! I was screaming for a good minute :( What do I do?!!:cry:


----------



## Bug222

i have been told drinking milk before bed and wearing socks to bed helps with the leg cramps. I was getting them for a few nights but since I have been doing that I haven't had any.


----------



## ktskittle

Angela.... Not a lot. And I doubt it actually indicates how successful we will be... That's just my made up science. Lol.
I get charley horses in my calves!!! It started when I stopped taking my prenatals at night because that's when I take my iron. Coincidence??? I'm not sure...
My mother in law is in town and bought our crib bedding and mattress today. Yay! It should be delivered next weekendish.., I am excited to finally get to pick paint colors and decorate!!


----------



## Canada8

I have been using shea butter this time...it is a thicker more greasy cream....I tried coconut oil with my first, and got stretch marks 2wks before I delivered. My OB says it really is really based on genetic and nothing truly works.....but I did use bio oil post preg and that drastically reduced the size and look. I am sooo much bigger than you Angela...I am prob the six you will be at full term ahahaha

My boobs are not leaking anything....but I can say, with my son, it took almost a week for the milk to come in...so maybe since you are leaking now, yours will come in early, which will be great because it was so emotionally stressful that I was not producing milk for so long....and when I did, I got so engorged!! I hope my boobs start to leak soon...lol

Here is my first 3rd try pic!!
 



Attached Files:







28wks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Canada8

kt post your nursery pics when it is all done! very exciting!!!

I went to a woman's business networking event today and won 12 week salsa lessons! Im so excited to dance the baby weight away in September.....it was hilarious...I had to do a salsa dance and post and people loved my baby belly wave! ahahahaha

My big belly really won me those lessons!! :)


----------



## Canada8

ooohhhh off topic...... I just discovered FaceTime on my mac desktop!! amazing! has anyone here ever tried it?


----------



## angieloo

I was using bio oil, but not everyday.

I just start getting horrible leg cramps and Charlie horses at night too. Holy cow the pain is ridiculous. Last night I had two and both woke me out of a dead sleep they were so painful.

Is anyone else just kind of done and ready for it to be time yet? I want baby to stay longer, but I'm just ready for it to be time now. 9months is too long:)


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- ive users everything . Njo stretch marks yet. Anyone have any yet? I'm sure I won't escape with none but none yet. I like bio oil and I need to get another bottle.


Canada- I've heard that about bio oil and trilastin. Ive heard it works wonders. Could be marketing. Never tried coconut oil. I will get some angelasd. Can't hurt. I'll add it to my regiment ha I think dr is right about it being genetic. My mom has some so I'm sure I will get them.

Omgoodness. I'm so ready for This to be over!!!!!! I know she's not ready yet so not wishing a premie baby at all but I'm over the pregnant part. Ha. I'm not good at being 0prego. I have friends that loved it. And Jessica Simpson always in some magazine saying she loves being pregnant. Not me bit I admire those people. I know I'm wishing my life away but how great if it was mid June:) already. I would be so excited. 
And omgoodness I read about getting out of bath and seeing colostrum. I happened to me tonight!!!! Not a lot but some. I was like oh wow! It hit me that we are nearing the end:) yay


----------



## Canada8

I am with both of you ladies with 9months being eayyy too long! I agree, I want her to cook longer, but dang, the whole body changing, leg cramps, heavy breathing stuff is not cool....lol


----------



## ktskittle

I was feeling the same way... ready for it to be over, but on Saturday night I started having contractions 8 minutes apart. (Not painful, just stomach hardening like BH contractions but they were coming regularly.) Dr had me drink 2 big things of water and lay down... Still had 6 the following hour, but they seemed to be slowing so she suggested I try to sleep. I fell asleep and woke up Sunday morning feeling better. Low and behold, a couple hours later they started again. Dr said to come in if they get painful at all, and otherwise rest all day. They went away in the afternoon, and then came back again last night. So far I have had maybe 5 today, but I am going to the Dr. at 3pm. ( I wish I could have gone this morning, but I have no more sick time and I am worried they will put me on bedrest, so I need all the $ I can get before then. Plus, they said I could work, but if they started to come every 10 minutes or so to leave work and come right in.) 
They told me that a UTI could cause this to happen, so fingers crossed that's what this is so there is an easy solution. Otherwise, I may have an "irritable uterus" and might end up on bedrest. Hopefully, they would only leave me on until 34 or 35 weeks seeing as though they won't stop labor at that point. I would hate to be on bedrest until 37 weeks!!! Plus, my little giant will be 7 pounds already at 35 weeks, so he would probably be fine! We shall see! Fingers crossed for good news this afternoon! (I don't really have any of my typical UTI symptoms aside from peeing constantly, which I thought was due to the pregnancy, but the dr said it sometimes presents differently during pregnancy???)


----------



## angieloo

I hope everything is ok kt! We definitely want our littles ones here, but not yet:) maybe you will have a June baby for sure. At least if it is a UTI it isn't painful, I've heard the pain is terrible.


----------



## AngelaSD

Kt HOLY CRAP!! WOW! I hope it IS something as simple as just a UTI and your lil bub is NOT ready to come yet...babe needs some more cookin' time in there. Pretty crazy though to have SO many and so close together! If all IS fine you SURE will be ready in the uterus area to give birth WHEN the time comes! :) Let us know how things go today...

Canada - you look SO GREAT! I love you belly! YOU LOOK STUNNING!
-I do facetime on my iphone! I LOVE IT! Just like Skype! Have fun with it:) 
...I use bio oil too I think its wonderful! I JUST started (again) thinking, worrying, about stretch marks. I have been telling myself if I get them so be it but of course deep down its not that easy. No one WANTS them. My Mom (3 kids) nor my sister (twins) have/got them so I am hoping they passed their lovely skin on to me as well :) Its always at the very end when they come though or even the day you deliver...just a waiting game I guess. Just going to keep lubing up and keep my fingers and toes crossed lol.


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. I hope everything is ok and it is the uti and nothing more. Let us know what is going on. You will be in my prayers!

No leg cramps for me yet. She is starting to wake me out of my light sleep tho bc she moves so much when I'm in bed. That's new for me. 
Also, she keeps her feet up near my ribs and I can feel them and when I put my hand there she moves them them really quickly. It's neat. Thats also new for me Anyone else?


----------



## ktskittle

So... Dr said cervix is long and closed.. YAY! But no UTI, so they ran a fetal fibronectin test which predicts whether I will go into labor in the next 2 weeks. If it is negative, they said I could have over exerted myself, be dehydrated, or just be a woman who contracts more than others. (From what I am reading, if it is the latter, I will possibly have a fast labor.. A lot of woman who had "irritable uteruses" tended to have really fast labors! THat would be nice! Dr. did say that the ultimate goal is to get me to term (37 weeks) but that they wouldn't do anything to stop labor after 34 weeks.
Canada: Loving the pic... Super cute! I use facetime on my iphone as well. 

Onto nursery questions... I need some opinions. The bedding set I originally wanted was discontinued, so my mother in law ordered this last minute decision I made:
https://www.target.com/p/Camo-Air-10pc-Crib-Bedding-Set-by-Bacati/-/A-13545828
(My husband works for Southwest Airlines, so we are doing an airplane theme.)

I was thinking of painting the walls horizontal blue stripes and maybe painting some green planes just like the ones in the bedding on the wall above the crib with his name in block letters or something???:
https://www.decorpad.com/photo.htm?...searchQuery=Striped Nursery&searchType=photos


https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/a-modern-take-on-blue-stripes-111520


----------



## angieloo

Thank goodness everything is alright and cervix is still closed tight and yay for news tht your labor maybe shorter:). I love the stripes on the walls - I couldn't see the bedding, but I'm on a phone so that's probably why:)

Is anyone else going for a natural labor with no epidural? The only way I want drugs or meds is if something is wrong with the baby. My goal would be no epidural and no iv meds. What about everyone else?


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. So glad u ok. Great news. Take it easy! 
Love your picks. I wish I could tape straight and I would try the walls. Ha. My hubby could help me I guess. I can't draw a straight line. Lol

Angieloo. Yes! I'm with you. That's my plan. I'm hoping hoping all goes well and we can do that. 
no needles in my back and I've been wondering if I couldn't stand pain if they would have alt to epidural. I want to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Canada8

Oh kt so glad to hear all is well! I am getting tightening in my belly as well, but thinking it may just be growing pains.....I have my OB appt tomorrow so I will let him know.
I love your decor! So cute and I like the ideas with his name.

For me, I'm doing epidural again. I'm a total sucker for pain and it was just so easy and relaxing after I got the epidural. Even though I have been through labour before, I'm terrified! I just always say, how is little girl getting out of me? Lol

I say, do what you feel comfortable doing and listen to your body. No one can tell you natural or epidural is better....you will know when the time is there. Don't feel pressured for either.....just listen to your body and feelings


----------



## Bug222

So glad to hear things are ok Kt!!

Im not sure yet what i want for the birth. Im not even sure if I will be able to have an epidural due to my spinal fusion and the fact that my platelets are low. Lots of questions for my OB tomorrow!!


----------



## ktskittle

More power to you guys! I have a friend who went natural, and I give you mad props!
But I am going epidural all they way! I HATE needles, but I am terrified that if I try to go natural, I will want an epidural when it's too late. I know they offer you IV narcotic pain meds at that point, but they made my sister vomit violently and be out of it for a while, and we usually have similar reactions to drugs.
I would never make straight lines either, but I have a perfectionist engineer for a husband... Hopefully, he will get them straight!


----------



## Flagirl

Dr today at 145!!! I will be glad to be back to dr and find out abou all these things you all have had that I have not yet. My glucose, another ultrasound ( my last dr u/s was feb 20) and rhogam info. Should be interesting. Also I want o see oe my weight is and if I've gained too much or if I am still on track like I have been. Cross fingers please.

Canada- my stomach does it too but I dont think mine are anything. They don't hurt and are infrequent. I have not had enough water in the past and it was unpleasant so i know what that feels like. Won't do that again

I. Hoping for no epidural or c section but at the end of day... Whatever I ned ESP to get her here safely is what I will do. I'm trying not to have my mind set one way too much then not be able to do it and be let down or upset. We shall see. I cannot believe we are getting so close. 2 months more is huge for the babies as far as development but not much time for me. I am not in house yet. Sound be by mid may. I have not even started her nursery of course. Don't have any furniture even picked out or ordered. I've looked a lot but no purchases. Canada and KT- I know you have yours done. Where is everyone else????????


----------



## AngelaSD

I too and so GLAD to hear your okay Kt! Lets cross our fingers your ARE just one of the lucky ones and get a fast labor!! *JEALOUS* LOVE the airplane bedding ESPECAILY because your husband works for the airlines - super cute. Love the stipe idea as well - We painted our nursery a light lavender and the PLAN was to do veritcal purple (darker shade) of stripes halfway up then do white molding in the middle but as all this house contrusction is happening I am afraid its not going to be able to get done. Are you girls painting yourselves? Thought we can't paint? I am also going to do a rhinestone "M" on the wall for her name :) 

Anyone going to start drinking Rasberry Leaf Tea? Your suppose to start drinkng it at 32 weeks - its SUPPOSE to help get your uterus ready for labor and make for a MUCH quicker labor time. Doesn't make you go INTO labor just naturally gets your body ready I am DEF going to start drinking it in 2 weeks! Ahhh I am 30 weeks as of this last Sunday! CRAZY! Times was DRAGGING at the start now its going SO quickly...

I too and not going to have any drugs or en epirderal. I wish I could actually have my baby in the comofrt of my own home but with my high BP Im high riska and I cant put myself of her at risk. If something goes wrong or its needed I have JUST started to accept the fact that I MAY NEED and epideral. So be it if it happens but the husband and I have been very head strong on wanting a natural birth. My mind is in the right state for it as I really just see its all I want, it doesn't scare me one bit, and I just feel like our bodies are made for it (and on top of it Canada - I DO have a HIGH HIGH HIGH tollerance for pain so that helps :dance: A LOT lol) What happens happens and I am ready for that too.

Angie- I too get woken up now from her moving so much! It JUST started for me though and when i lay down at night lately is when she is up and moving a LOT and I cant even sleep for HOURS because she moves so much it almost makes me JUMP a bit its SO much more powerful now! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Canada8

Just came back from my OB. 
Doc says baby s doing very well....she still has a white spot on the heart but doc says its all good as all other results are normal. He said he has delivered hundreds of babies with that. It is only a concern if other results came back abnormal

Well we discovered why I'm so deathly tired.....I have very low iron so doc put me on iron supplements.....hope that works because I hate being so tired and feel so guilty that I cannot play with my son.

Angela, post some pics of your nursary!!

Oh and I got my breast pump! Yea! A medela freestyle. I will be doing both boob and bottle, but all breat milk. I just found that by pumping into a bottle, hubby and my mom could help out more and allow me to leave the baby if I want to go out fr a few hours. Super excited!
The pump also helped when my boobs were engorged


----------



## Bug222

we are almost done our nursery.. have the crib and glider.. waiting for the dresser as it was out of stock and needed to be ordered. Bah they said it could be 8-12 weeks!!! 

Canada- I hope the iron makes you feel better soon!


----------



## Flagirl

Canada- I've been there. You will feel so much better after a bit on the supplements. It's like being a new person. Hope you feel that way soon.

Yes yes. I want to see everyones nurse pix soon. 

Dr appt today went well. I told them sometimes I dont feel her. They said I cannot ignore that. They gave me the chart to trck her movements. Must feel atleast 6 in 1 hur in 24 hour period or else call them or go to my hosp if it's at night. But they did an u/s. she is fine. Just relaxing in there. Her heartbeat was 148. She was swallowing fluid and we could see her practice breathing when her chest moved. She weighs 2.4 lbs. she is in the 41st percentile. They said that's fine and close to avg. anyone else told what percentile???? If so, what was it? I'm 27 weeks 4 days now. My stomach measured normal so they said thats good. At 18 weeks she was a bit bigger than normal so I'm guessing this will change depending on when she is measured???? 


Canada- they told me the same thing when I was having the really early screening tests. That they can see something and if there are no other problems then it's usually nothing. I had the 12 week nuchal translucency and blood test markers done. They warned me before it. I will keep you and your mini me in my prayers for good measure though. 
How much was breast pump? I want one but I feel like I should make sure my milk will come in. Do most first time moms wait or get it? Idk what to do. I want to pump so i can go get hair done etc. lol!!!! Also, i want my hubby to be able to feed her and bond with her. Let me know what you think about it please.


----------



## Bug222

Just came from my OB appt... failed my GTT and tummy is measuring small... so I have to do the three hour test tomorrow and a growth scan soon. Not a good appt.


----------



## Canada8

Awww bug222 you are in my thoughts!! Keep us posted

Flagirl, with my first I got a single automatic pump, not manual cause it just looked like it would take long. I would have kept the pump or this one, but all the parts were discontinued and they hold be replaced when using on another child. I bought it befor I had my son.....it was $200! I know it's a lot, but boy was it worth it! M son was use to bottle and boob and that helped with daddy duty and leaving him, not being attached to my boob....and it was a great easy smooth transition to full time bottle when he went to daycare. Also, the pump helped my milk come in easier with my nipple cracking.....I would use the pump to encourage the glands to produce milk. You can use baby, but baby sometimes bites down on your nipple when you are just learning and it feels like bloody murder! Lol. With the pump, it was a nice massage, but don't overdue the milk stimulation because you can over engorge your boobs! Which is horrible! Boobs turn rock hard lol

Because I know my boobs produce a lot of milk and I didnt have an issue with bf and bottle, I got a super hands free double pump...it was $400, yes it was an investment, but I am planning on putting it to major use....medela freestyle.....but the range from $100-$500

But if you want to test before buying, just get the manual hand held one...I think they are $50-$80.....it will at least held stimulate you milk production and help relieve your boobs when engorged.

Sorry for the novel, but I am very familiar with bf and lov to share my experience


----------



## Canada8

Here is a link on info of the pump I got

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f4lLDF2P4do

This link is fRom a customers review

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1paNYbOjxL0


----------



## ktskittle

Bug! Sending thoughts and prayers your way!!! 
I got the medela pump. I plan on breastfeeding alone until 8 or so weeks and than mixing breast and bottle feeding (with only breastmilk) so that I can leave the house from time to time. I don't know how long I'll breastfeed, but I hope to at least be able to pump and use breastmilk until they are a year old and can switch to food and cow's milk alone... (I think I might wean off the breast and just pump and use the bottle when they start teething, but we shall see.)


----------



## Canada8

my bff did that KT.....she actually only pumped her milk and fed via a bottle....she didn't like the feeling of her son on her nipple, but wanted him to get breast milk.....it worked great for her...only thing I would suggest is, try to give baby a bottle of breast milk here and there in the first 8wks, just so he gets use to bottle....I have heard some babies getting use to nipple right away and never liking the bottle nipple....so glad you got the medela!!! I also got 2 of their bottles that is suppose to simulate a mother's nipple!!

Im going to do the same as you! Pls lets continue to share our experience with bottle breast milk and nipple....it helps a lot


----------



## Flagirl

bug- keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. let us know what happens.

canada- thank you! i need all the info i can get. i was thinking i was going to try to breast feed exclusively for about 4 weeks then pump so that i can leave and not worry about it and so that others esp hubby can feed her and bond with her.
ive been researching which bottles but i am not sure. my mom says to find several i like and buy a couple of all so that we can see what works. she said a lot of times certain babies will take to certain bottles better than others. i do want one that is like a real nipple as i have read about the "confusion" that can happen.

we finally got some great pix today. she was up and cooperating for the first 20 mins or so then she literally rolled over and went to sleep ha it was so funny. she got still and would not move at all. it was really neat. she is also grabbing her feet which was neat to see. i thought- i bet she is so bored in there ha

here she is.
 



Attached Files:







1_78.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









1_59.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2









1_16.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## angieloo

I've heard that playtex bottles are the most similar to a mom's but I'll probably get two kinds and see which works best.

I plan on breast feeding exclusively until 4weeks old and then alternating until about six months old. Then introducing formula and rice milk. I'm not set on it 100% so we shall see:)


----------



## Canada8

Omg flagirl! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Bug222

awww beautiful pics Flagirl!!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

BUG....:hugs: Keep your thoughts positive. Thoughts and prayers with you.

Fla- SHE IS BEAUTIFUL! You can like TOTALLY see what she looks like!!!!!!!!! amazing! At my first growth scan I was 27wks 5days and she weighed 2lbs 11oz so SUPER close to your girls! I was told she was in the 50th percentile! And yes she can measure bigger then smaller then fine lol all depends on her growing. When is your next one? She sounds just perfect to me!

Canada-thank you for the "novel" lol. We ALL like ANY information ANY of us have to share I think :) "The more you know the more you grow"...BAHHH haha.

I was wondering if -to your breasts- breastfeeding and the pumping are the same? Does that make sense? I plan to breastfeed till there are teeth, or a year old. I pray Im blessed with milk! LOTS of milk :)

SOOOO I have my baby shower Saturday!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ktskittle

So cute FLAgirl!
My little one was 2 lbs 14 ounces at *26 weeks 3 days*. AHHH! It's gonna HURT! Lol.
SO I think lo flipped right side up again today, because I dont' feel him nearly as much, and when I do, he is kicking my bladder. AND my bump changed shape when he did, it's sitting lower, and half the time I Feel like he is about to fall out of me! 
On another note...
My crib bedding came in today and now I am not sure about doing blue stripes. Hmmm! What do you guys think?!? (Excuse the mess and boxes in the background.)
 



Attached Files:







photo(2)small.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngelaSD

LOVE the crib and EVERYTHING with it! Looks PERFECT! We bought a black crib very similar to yours! I love the curved back! You dont NEED the stripes if its a hassle dont :) Everything looks really nice! I was too doing stripes but i dont think were going to have time for it :( All well, think there is enough going on in baby rooms lol...Oh and my nursery has all of our living room furniture in it right now because the husband is doing the wood floors so when its done I promise to put up pictures too! Kt..EVERYONE.. can you FEEL when the babe changes position? I never felt it when she did move and I feel again like she did but I didn't FEEL IT happen ya know?


----------



## Flagirl

Thank you everyone!!!! I can't believe how much I'm in love with her already:) is anyone already overwhelmed by it??? Some days I am more than others 

Angela- I thought they could change depending on when they are measured. Idk if I will have a next. Not sure about that. I'm not high risk or any complications so I don't think they do them often. As long and my fundus (stomach) measures normal then they are ok. Next week is my gttt so if it positive then I get monitored much more often and at the fetal maternal specialist often. I do know that bc I know a girl that had to go every 2 weeks bc of g. Diabetes in the 3 rd trimester. I hope everything is normal and in that case I will see her on 3 d once again around 30 weeks but then that's it. I may ask them to do one at 35 weeks though so i can prepare myself for delivery mentally. Lol

Have too much fun at your shower and like I always say- eat some cake for me please:)
Kt- looks greats!!!!!!!!!!!! And what a bit boy:):). Now I know what you are saying about him really really being big. That's a big boy for sure.

Canada- videos ad awesome. I'm sold on it! I'm taking it you did a lot of research and KT also got it so I'm not gonna spend hours researching it. Thanks to you both:) i can spend my time elsewhere and I need it bc soon much to do.


----------



## Canada8

Kt I love the crib! So cute!

Angela, yes brestfeeding from nipple and pump are the same, just the pump allows you to let hubby and others feed baby and allows more freedom for momma!

Bug222 did you go back to the docs after your GTT test? If so, what did they say? Do ou have to do another test?

Flagirl glad you found them useful. Yes this times did some serious research because my last pump,was from avant.....and I hated the Brest suctions and it was recalled due to BPA issues....so this time I looked for a hospital grade pump.

Well I am off to the Toronto baby show today! Sooo excited! They give out Free cans of all the formulas....I am going to store them as they are good for 2yrs....they have vendors from small local stores I can't wait to see what clothing is there and other vendors. I want to find a cute nursing scarp.....that thingy you can put around you and baby when nursing in public......there will be over 100 vendors and hourly baby workshops......learning how to baby massage, nursing what to expect the first few weeks home etc...I may have already had aa son, but that was five years ago and I need some serious brushing up! I will share anything interesting I learn with ou ladies

Cheers


----------



## ktskittle

Angela... I can tell he flipped because I WAS feeling hard kicks right under my ribs up high, but now I can't feel him as often, when I do it's on my bladder (although I think I feel very subtle head movements up high on occassion), and the shape of my bump has changed! He did this a couple weeks ago, and when he flipped I was awake and could feel him flipping over. When he flipped back, he did it in my sleep. It was the same thing this time... He flipped breech in my sleep. 
Last time I was melancholic about him going breech because I couldn't feel him as often, but since he has gotten so big (and was keeping me up half the night with his kicking), I am taking full advantage of him being breech and finally being able to get some SLEEP! Lol!
So if I don't do stripes, what color should I paint? Ahh! I suck at this!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- I'd pull out one of the lighter colors from the bedding. I can see light green and blue bc of the airplanes. I say a lighter color bc I prefer lighter walls but I've seen a lot of cute nurseries on projectnursery.com that have chocolate or navy walls for boys rooms and it looks really good. For some reason, I just would never do it but I see it and i really like it. Odd


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- any word yet?????????? I know you were going back to dr. But don't know when.


----------



## Flagirl

Oh and dang you Canada:). I'm so super jealous about the show. I'd love love love to do that. No such luck here. Thats really neat though. Let us know about any cool new products or info though. I'd love to hear about them


----------



## Bug222

I did my second GTT on Wed... but can't get in for my growth scan until May 9th. So my next appt won't be till the 15th b/c he wanted to have the scan results the next time he saw me. We have a program in BC in which you can access your lab results online and looking at that all my GTT numbers are within the normal ranges so I am assuming that means I passed. :happydance:


----------



## ktskittle

Yay Bug!


----------



## Flagirl

Yay bug! Hoping you're right and you passed. Wishing you well for your next appt. my gttt test is next tues and I'm nervous for some reason :) I think I just worry too much. We probably all do though. 

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Flagirl

Ok I have been researching the bottle thing so that hopefully I can breast feed then pump and let my hubby or my parents help me.
I found this


https://www.lansinoh.com/products/rocking-feeding-bottle

Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## angieloo

I like the idea flagirl. I'm using playtex because I've heard they are the most like a nipple, buying might have to look into these:) thanks for the tip!

My 30 week apt is tomorrow and I'm so nervous as this is apt where we find our if my placenta is in the way and we will either be doing a csection at 37 weeks or moving forward with a natural birth as planned. 

I think I've come to terms with either outcome as they have pluses and minuses for both. 
A csection is scary and I won't have my natural birth as planned, but at least it's planned and I know it is coming and my Dr will for sure be the one doing it as it is scheduled.... We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Canada8

flagirl......I saw this bottle and pump at the baby show this past weekend.....I would totally compare it to the medela, just not as compact.....there was a breastfeeding support group that was there that also encouraged the medela and lansinoh...they also liked playtex, but recommended to use a bottle that is the same as the pump.....last time I used avant and my son had no issues between nipple and bottle, but after my experience with them recalling their products due to BPA issues, I am not using them at all

congrats Bug22.....so glad all is well


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- my motto as well is be as flexible on all of this as possible. Good luck tomorrow and let us know. 


I too and going for an appt. my Gttt and to check my antibodies in my blood bc I'm negative blood type and get my rhogam shot. Wish my luck no antibodies bc that puts me at extremely high risk if I have developed any. Can really hurt the baby.


I'm thinking positive for all of us bc today was just a tough day for me for some reason. Also, is anyone else tired like they were in the first trimester???? I am just exhausted. I get up early with little problem but last 3 days I have taken long naps ( up to 2 hours) and I still go to sleep fine at night. I know it's just pregnancy and probably all this extra weight but I am not used to needing naps.

Stretch marks yet anyone? I don't have any still but...........I am lotioning myself like crazy:) my mom has a few. My sister ( had twins) has a ton, but my moms mom didn't have many at all. I know they keep saying its genetic but I know 2 of my good friends that have them like whoa and their moms don't have any so I'm tired of people arguing theres nothing really you can do even with lotions and that it's genetics bc that really isn't holding so true in my experience. I talked to my realtor friend who's 55 years old today and was telling her I'm tired etc ( she was asking how I am now in 3rd trim) and she said she doesn't have 1 and she gained 50lbs with all her 3 kids. Now she's 100lbs over weight bc thyroid issues and still doesn't have any but her daughter she said has them horribly from her pregnancy. I keep hearing these stories.......

Canada- ok good so then this might be a viable option for me. I like it so far based on my research. I didn't look at their pump yet though so I need to do that. Makes sense to use all the same brand if possible.


----------



## Canada8

Flagirl your avatar pic looks great! A preggo momma model!

I am more tired this trimester than I was in my first


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh canada. Thank you!!!! Really appreciate that.
I'm just finally figuring out and taking the time to fig out all the different things on here. Like my avatar and banners etc, 

Yea its just all the sudden hit me how my patterns have changed. Some days I can still go go go but im slowing down significantly


----------



## angieloo

Your belly is super cute flagirl:)

I'm so thrilled right now. Just had our apt and the placenta did move up and now birth is going to be natural if all goes well. Obviously things can drastically change during labor, but the plan is natural for now:):):)

I'm so happy the placenta isn't blocking the opening and the baby is head down right now too. He's 3lb 4ozs so were right on track for a mid July delivery.


----------



## Bug222

Love your Avatar pic Flagirl! good luck with your GTT and antibody testing. 

Angieloo- that is great news!!! 

I am absolutely exhausted... and I really don't do much all day!!


----------



## AngelaSD

Flagirl you look FANTASTIC! HOT MOMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lookin good sister :)

Angie- thats SO WONDERFUL!!! Thats the best news! I am so happy for you!

Bug- so glad things are looking up for you!

I am too soooo exhuasted JUST like the 1st trimester! I also am totally okay in the morning (i get up at 5am for work) and then by mid morning I have foudn myself falling asleep at my DESK! SHhhhhhh! lol. Im EXHAUSTED! 2nd trimester was indeed the best!! I am in the "this is not so much fun anymore" stage. My back kills me, she is so strong in there and moves WAY more then ever which hasn't been unicorns and glitter (lol) I am having EXTREMLY horrible sharp pains in my groin area, this just started the other day (anyone else?) I heard its from the baby sitting on a nerve, I had braxton hicks all day sunday, I am so tired, the list goes on...

Thanks for sharing all of the bottle info!!!!! I also want my husband to be able to feed her but I don't want ANY confusion for her with the bottle and the nipple I want to breast feed as LONG as possible!

I had my baby shower on Saturday! I wanted to share a few pics! :) it was BEYOND anything I could have EVER IMAGINED!!! I had 40 girls there, family from Idaho, I had 3 hours of present openeing, the most BEAUTIFUL shower ever my gf's did SUCH an amazing job and everyone made it SO SPECIAL. We haven't bought hardly a thing because I was waiting for the Baby Shower and was SO HESITANT on doing so since most the time people just get you clothes but WOW we REALLY MADE OUT! I literally only had a few clothes, crib and a diaper bag NOW I have EVERYTHING except 3 things: crib mattress, jogger stroller/carseat combo I want, and bottles!! AND I got enough $$ in GC and cash to cover all that AND more! I couldn't believe it!! It was the most special day ever! You ladies are going to have the best time of your lives at your baby shower! 

The zebra dress is the CAKE my good friend made for me!! GORGEOUS HUH!? And the truck...HAHHA my husband loading all of our gifts and that wasn't even all of it. Then the girls and me those are my bff's and sister who did my shower :) The hanging baby clothes were for decoration :) Turned out great! Wish i had more pics to show you girls for ideas but Im waiting for everyone to send me pics! :)


----------



## Canada8

great news angieloo!! whoot whoot!

Angela! I love the pics you and hubby look so cute! the cake is gorgeous.....so if you all do not have enough room for all the gifts, you can ship it cross country to Toronto....lol....my shower is on May 26th...super excited

I too am just feeling so horrible....sleep sucks, back hurts and my emotions are on over drive. I can't even manage my son and step son...everything and everyone gives me a headache and I feel so guilty :( Im thinking of completely stopping work at 36weeks....i can't deal with the stress.....

Hubby booked a 4D ultrasound on Thursday to make me feel better....at first i didn't want to do it as I wanted to be a little surprised on her features at birth, but now I know that after I go and see her, I will feel so much better because it will make all this suffering worth it.......but on a good note, I do love my bump!!! lol.....just wish it dint come with all the other side effects....lol


----------



## angieloo

I love your cake Angela! So cute and creative. This makes me even more excited for my shower in a few weeks:) I keep telling my husband that I wish we had scheduled it earlier -lol
I can't wait!

Things are flying by and I can't believe how quickly things are going. We have classes and appointments and family visits and so much going on. I can't believe our little ones will all be here in less than 3months!


----------



## Bug222

So glad you had a great shower AngelaSD!!! 

I have a small shower next week for three of us from work that are expecting, then my actual shower with friends/family is June 16th. Can't wait! 

DH surprised me the other day with a spa gift certificate for a third tri massage.


----------



## angieloo

What a great DH bug! That is one of the best gifts at this point:). I'm so sore all over- I can't wait for a massage and pedicure:)


----------



## ktskittle

Fla GIrl: Loving the pic... It makes me itch to go get some sun!
Angela: Glad your shower turned out so great! I had a joint shower with 3 other preggos at my work last Friday, but my big shower is Saturday, and I am super excited. I will have 20 ladies there, but there won't really be any family aside from my mom and sister. All my aunts, cousins, grandma, etc all live 10 hours away. 
I am EXHAUSTED! More so than 1st trimester for sure! And the night before last, I was only able to sleep for 2 hours. Yesterday was AWFUL!
Glad your placenta moved up! 
Here's too a short and uneventful 2 months! (Like how I am being optomistic and saying 2 months??? My little one is measuring 32 weeks, so he better come nice and early!!)


----------



## AngelaSD

Thanks ladies! You girls are just going to feel sooooo good after your showers!! My sister got me a prenatal massage as one of my baby shower gifts too, its MUCH needed! She found a lady who has the table with the hole for your belly and holes for your boobs :) What a sweetie pie that your hubby got that for you! 

BUG & ANG- crazy you BOTH have 3 other girls at work with you pregnant...bet thats been pretty nice to have around...or has it? lol Sweet your works gave you girls a mini shower!!

Canada - shipping some stuff right over to ya :winkwink: I am glad that you getting to see your little baby girl will make you feel better! :) You better post pictures too I can't wait to see them!!

My boss and I are interviewing a girl for my position today! He tells me yesterday "I don't trust that bump!" lol he thinks she is going to come sooner then expected (lets hope so!!) All the guys here at work talk to "the bump" instead of me now lol...she has all the brains! 

I'll shoot for 2 more months of this as well!!! :happydance:


----------



## angieloo

I'm so excited for next weekend. It's my shower and then the husband and I are doing a major shopping spree after to get most of the last of what we need:) can't wait!
Does anyone else feel like the time is flying by? We just have a ton going on and I can't believe how quickly the time is going.

Totally off topic, but I heard the craziest new fact in our birthing class. Apparently there was a study done showing that when a mom is around second hand smoke at least once a day while pregnant, her newborn has nictotine in their hair at birth!!!!! How gross! The mom isn't even smoking and the baby has nicotine on them- yuck!


----------



## ktskittle

Ugh, that's crazy Angie! That makes me feel better about being such a freak about what I eat, drink, and expose myself too! I have been a "purist" as my husband calls it. Lol.
My shower was amazing! I got so many things... The ONLY thing we have left is our video monitor, and my husbands brother asked where we are registered last night, so I have a feeling he might get it. Otherwise, we still have some cash that was given to us to put towards it, so we might get away with not having to buy ANYTHING. (Aside from the crib and stroller which we had already purchased.) Not too shabby! I also have quite a stockpile of diapers. OMG! My best friend made a diaper airplane instead of a diaper cake. It was sooo freakin cute! I am EXHAUSTED though! Did you feel that way Angela? Saturday was soooo busy, and then yesterday I was shopping with the gift cards I received... Now I am ready to be off work and NEST! My husband is building a custom closet organizer for the nursery, and I want that to be finished so that I can really organize. My sister keeps giving baby stuff (she had a baby last July and is now finished having kids), so I have 2 excersaucers, a baby gym, a walker, 2 swings, etc. The nursery is overflowing with stuff. I don't know what I am going to do with everything until he is old enough to need it. We need a bigger house already with just one child here! I don't know what we will do in 2 years when we have another!


----------



## Flagirl

Hey everyone. 
I just went M I A for a while. Life just got nuts! I way overdid it this weekend. Legs and feet got so swollen. I'm on couch / bed today trying to get some relief. It's way better. I am just so used to being ale to do everything for myself that it's hard to slow down. I was on my feet from early am until evening. Not good. I can't do it right now.
Anyone else wpsweling after being on their feet for extended amount of time?

Kt- the sun made me itch too. I got little bulbs on my stomach which I thought was from a lotion i was using but it was the sun. Like a sun rash. It itched like crazy then went away after 2 days. I have never had that happen. I got sun poisoning in Greece years ago and was miserable. This was similar except i was only in sun for a little time. 

Congratulations! Onthe shower. That's awesome. 

We are almost settled. Should be moving things back into the house by next weekend. I've got to go pick out and order her furniture!!!! I haven't even oredered on crib bedding yet. But I got my fabric samples so i think I've decided. So much to do. And yes! Time is sneaking up on all of us. It's unreal. It seems it's taken forever to get to this point and now I'm trying to slow it down a little. Ha. It's the reverse of what I need it to be. 

Angie. I'm disgusted by that. And let me say this. I was the person years ago that enjoyed a smoke if I was having a beer occasionally. I do not smoke regularly and I've tried to stay away for smokers anywhere while pregnant but it's hard when people are in front of grocery store smoking etc....... I notice it so much more now and it really is a gross habit. I wish everyone could kick the habit for a healthier America in general. But I'm way overprotective of her already and I am not appreciating these smokers lately :) that pisses me off to be honest. 

Ok ladies. We are in the final push. Do something nice for yourself today:) bubble bath or just put your feet up.


----------



## AngelaSD

Kt I TOTALLY was SO exhuasted after my shower. I actually was thorwing up sick last Monday, the Monday after my shower weekend, was at work till about 10am then starting feeling HORRIBLE and throwing up, had to have my husband pick me up from work and ended up in bed ALL DAY and night. Think i just exhasuted myself too! SO happy for you that you got EVERYTHING you needed, feels SO nice doesn't it! HAVE SO MUCH FUN THIS WEEKEND AT YOURS ANGIE!! And how CUTE if your BF to make an dipaer airplane! SO appropraite! 

I can't BELIEVE we're almost done! I am 32 weeks as of yesterday and I can't believe it! I start seeing the Dr now every single week! Makes for a lot of missed time at work since my appointments are THREE hours long (have an US, non stress test and dr appt each week) Thas okay though...think I am going to be done at work mid June! :)) Can't WAIT for that! I NEED to be at home to NEST with all my new stuff tooo! ;)

The smoke thing..DISGUSTS ME! YUCK! Thanks for sharing that though!


----------



## ktskittle

I have had some swollen days... Being a teacher, I am on my feet constantly, so I probably am always a little swollen and have just gotten used to it. I feel like time is moving slow... Hopefully, it will start to pass more quickly now that I've had my shower and can actually start setting up!
That sucks you had a reaction to the sun! I heard that our skin is much more sensitive now. I can't wait for summer break so that I can go swimming, but I feel like a whale already! I might only be 30 weeks, but he is measuring 33 already! I can't believe it! Someone bought me a set of preemie onesies, and I was reading the label. It said for babies up to 5 pounds. I laughed because LO is already four and a half pounds. Needless to say, I returned that gift! Lol.
Angela, that's exciting to have an US every week so you can continually see the growth and everything. They scheduled me for a growth scan at 36 weeks, and I am going to the Dr. every 2 weeks from here until then. 
I will def be taking a bubble bath today!


----------



## angieloo

I over did it this weekend too and my feet were on fire. Not too swollen, just sore and in pain. I actually woke up to feet paid last night and had to massage for a little while. It's funny how our bodies don't put up with what they used too.

I'm feeling like things are going fast, but that's probably just because we have so much going on and so much to do.

We have our next US at 36 weeks- cant wait! I'm just so excited for everything and to get him here:)


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- saw this and thought abut you. 


https://www.unique-baby-gear-ideas.com/modern-airplane-nursery-theme.html


----------



## Canada8

Introducing Celina Suzanne in 4D!
 



Attached Files:







celina1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









celina2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









celina3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









celina4.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angieloo

What a sweet face!!!! So cute Canada:)


----------



## Bug222

awww love it Canada!!! 

Growth scan tomorrow... so nervous!! Hoping for good results!


----------



## Canada8

Thinking of you and little bean tomorrow bug222

Celina says thanks ladies!


----------



## AngelaSD

CELINA!! HELLO!!! You are a DOLL!! Her little lips are my fav part lol...she is soooo cute!! You can really SEE Your baby in those! :) Feeling good now Canada? :)

GOOD LUCK BUG! Update us when you can you know we will be waiting! I really enjoy the growth scans. You get to see your bub for like a half hour and if your lucky the US tech will show you and point out every little thing on your babe, its so much fun! ENJOY every second! I look forward the most to the growth scans!


----------



## Canada8

I know! she has such full lips! so different from my son.....my OH was yelling "she looks like me"! lol

Here is a pic of my son....so far they look very different lol...we shall see
 



Attached Files:







christian.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Canada8

I know! she has such full lips! so different from my son and me...no need for lip injections lol.....my OH was yelling "she looks like me"! lol

Here is a pic of my son and celina side by side....so far they look very different lol...we shall see
 



Attached Files:







christian.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









celina3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angieloo

Lol my DH did the same thing- he was like: he has your nose!!! Since I have a very small button nose. I love when they get so excited :)


----------



## Flagirl

Canada!!!!! She is so adorable. Does she have her tongue out in that very fist picture? It looks like she does. I cannot believe how cute they all are. Bless them

Bug- thinking about you. Let us know. I know you've been waiting a while for this.


Angie - my husband said the same thing about the nose bc he hates his and I really do have a typical and not weird in any way button nose. He's like - she has your nose and he was so happy. It was really cute to see him get excited!!!! I agree.


----------



## Flagirl

https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20110523/study-gives-new-view-of-full-term-pregnancy

I thought this was a really interesting article with good info. Hubby and I were talking yesterday about how on June 22 I'm considered full term (37 weeks) and we we like oh my- that's next month. Lol. 

Enjoy


----------



## angieloo

That article was interesting. The nurse talked a little about this during our labor classes. She said the hospital will only allow elective inductions before 39 weeks because of health reason or if the DH is going to be leaving for war- or some other extreme.
According to her there are tons of people that want to be induced at 37 weeks and they make them wait if they can


----------



## AngelaSD

Canada your boy is sooooooooooooo stinkin' cute!!! You make good lookin babes!! :)

So funny because all your husbands said what I SAID...when I SAW our little girls nose I said YAY it looks like she has YOUR NOSE!!! :happydance: My husband has sucha cute lil nose and I HATE my nose so far she looks like seh has his thank goodness!! lol 

Thanks for sharing that article - very interesting.


----------



## Canada8

Flagirl said:


> Canada!!!!! She is so adorable. Does she have her tongue out in that very fist picture? It looks like she does. I cannot believe how cute they all are. Bless them
> 
> Bug- thinking about you. Let us know. I know you've been waiting a while for this.
> 
> 
> Angie - my husband said the same thing about the nose bc he hates his and I really do have a typical and not weird in any way button nose. He's like - she has your nose and he was so happy. It was really cute to see him get excited!!!! I agree.

Yes she stuck out her tongue at us!! so cute


----------



## Canada8

i started a thread for anyone who would like to post their 4D pics and we will compare babies when they are born. The link is below

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/999181-lets-start-4d-thread.html


----------



## Flagirl

Got a call today. My thyroid biopsy came out fine. Yay

I failed my gttt and have to do the 3 hr on may 18 :growlmad:
Hope it comes out good bc I know some do fail the 1 hour and then pass the 3 hour.

Angleasd. I think it was you that was talking about the raspberry leaf tea. I got some organic in the mail. I started drinking it tonight. Hopefully it will help. Haha

I will totally use the 4d site Canada. It has been down all day for maintainence.


----------



## Canada8

ugh wishing you better results on your next GTT test Flagirl


----------



## angieloo

I hope you pass your 3hour test! I've heard lots of people fail the one hour and then pass the three hour :) hope you're one of them!

I'm going to start rasp tea leaf at 35 weeks to help with labor and after.


----------



## ktskittle

So cute Canada!
Thinking of you Bug! Let us know what you here!
I am thinking that a baby who comes early on his or her own at 37 weeks will likely fair much better than a 37 week induction and that the early inductions are the major cause for increased risk? Just my guess.... I heard that some theorize that what causes you to go into labor is a hormone released by the baby when they are fully developed or something along those lines...


----------



## AngelaSD

Oh Flagirl I hope too that you pass your 3 hr test! I bet you will!!!! Fingers AND toes crossed for you!

Yes it was me talking about the rasberry leaf tea! I started it this week!!


----------



## angieloo

How much are you drinking Angela?


----------



## AngelaSD

4 cups a day. What are you planning on doing?


----------



## ktskittle

Yall just reminded me... I bought some red rasberry leaf tea early on, but never opened it as I read it was best to wait until 3rd trimester. I will probably start drinking it as well after clearing it with the dr next week!


----------



## angieloo

Iwas goin to start with two and increase to six cups by 39 weeks. 

My shower is this weekend and I can't wait!!!! I'm so excited to see everyone and have a big party just for my little one :)


----------



## Canada8

Happy Mother's day to everyone!! Lot's of love


----------



## Canada8

got my baboosh in the mail today! yea....cant wait to get the belly back tight after baby is here :)


----------



## angieloo

I am definitely going to order one too Canada!

Our shower was this weekend and it was so much fun. I was shocked at how many bugs things we got. I was worried we would get a ton of clothes, but we got a ton of other stuff too! Afterwards we went on a crazy shopping spree at babies r us and got Alonso everything else we need. Now I just have to find a place for everything :) this is going to be challenging!


----------



## ktskittle

Yay! I am happy for you Angie.... Finding a place for everything was a nightmare though! (That's what the nesting instinct is for I guess.)
I had a dr appt yesterday... My cervix is still long and closed, but Matthew is engaging in -2 station. Ahhh! This time is approaching. I couldn't believe it when he told me! SO excited! 7 more school days!


----------



## Flagirl

Bug---Any news On growth scan etc???????

I need to look into the belly wrap :) 
I am so so big now. It seems so crazy. And she gets stronger everyday.Wow!

We have been working on this house like crazy. Floors are sanded and coated. Back deck is cleaned and pool is working properly. The painter and kitchen cabinet guys are there today thru Friday. I'm just trying to hang on and hold my breath. I am picking out and purchasing her furn TODAY!!!! Bc of that 4-6 week delivery thing. Haha. I'm surprised I havent lost my mind yet. 
How long did it take everyone to get their nursery furniture??

I cannot believe its 8 weeks away and even less for some of you? I'm July 20th. Who's due date is first? I know kt is thinking end of June and angelasd as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## Flagirl

And on a lighter note ( so I keep my sanity) WHEN DO WE MOVE TO THE BIGGER BABY???? I will be so happy and consider that a huge milestone in itself. I remember like 5 baby sizes ago.


----------



## AngelaSD

HAPPY LATE MOTHERS DAY MOMMA"S!:hugs: 

Angie so glad you had such a great Baby shower!!! I STILL haven't gotten to put all my stuff away, looking SO FORWARD to doing that! Godo luck, i too need it lol...

I need a baboosh too! I better get on that!

I just ordered my carseat after looking for forever at the million of them out there and their reviews! Feels nice to have it purchased, should be here next week! I bought my crib on craigslist! I had been looking for 2 months at everyw website imagainble and shopping at the stores once a week, and it was a challenge. We are doing black furniture and black cribs are NOT easy to find let alone a REAL WOOD one like we wanted without spending $1000. Then for my dresser/changing table my Mom is refurbishing a very old wood dresser I have of my Dads (he is no longer here with us) and that should be done next week...the exciting news....my floors will be done today when i got home!! SO I CAN DO MY NURSERY!! FINALLY!!!

I have 6 weeks to go :happydance: HOLY COW!!! and thats at MOST! Since i am high risk my Dr wont let me go past my guess date (July 1st.) I dont think I will even make it that long we will see! I have 3 weeks left at work! Hope i make it, I am getting bigger everyday too!! my tummy is so freakin hard now!

I have another appt Thursday! Growth Scan, Non Stress Test, and Dr appt...same every week..excited to see how big she is now though!!


----------



## angieloo

Dr apt went well today. I feel like I'm there all the time now. 
The only part that made me nervous was that whole he was measuring my fundal height he said I was having a contraction. I had no idea! I had just told him that I wasn't experiencing and contractions or anything. I suppose I've ern having them all along and just not feeling them.... So weird.
Has anyone else had that happen?


----------



## Bug222

Hey ladies

Sorry I haven't updated.. life got a little crazy. I had my growth scan last week but didn't see my OB again until today (just got home). The scan went really well and everything looks good. When he did my fundal measurement today I had caught up to almost where I should be (was measuring 5 weeks behind). 
We almost finished the nursery this week.. I love it!!! When we ordered our furniture they said 8-12 weeks but it came in about 3 weeks. 

What is a baboosh???
 



Attached Files:







Murgy's room 2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flagirl

Bug great news. So great to hear that. Congrats on that. Nursery looks great. Love the glider and ottoman. I'm looking for one. Glad to hear that about the furniture. I want it ASAP. I shouldn't have waited this long but technically she is sleeping in her co-sleeper in our room for several weeks anyway so I suppose it could take up to 10 weeks and we would be fine. They say 4-6 weeks.

A baboosh is a belly wrap to help your stomach go back to what it was prepgnancy

Angieloo - yes! Me. And I had just said I wasn't having any either bc I didn't know. My dr didn't seem to concerned. What did yours say? It scared me. I'm only 30.5 weeks. 

I've been drinking my rasp leaf tea everyday. I'm doing atleast 1 cup a day from now until delivery or thats the an anyway. Crossing my fingers it is "toning" my uterus as it says. Ha


----------



## Canada8

Bug222 glad to hear all is well.....love the nursery!

Flagirl, my ticker moved at 31 wks to the bigger baby so you are almost there!!

Yes baboosh is a band for the belly created by Brooke Burke. I did it with my last pregnancy and found it helped keep things tight.....doing it again....lol....and I got a sweat band for excersizing 

Ladies what does rasp leaf tea do? 

Angela congrats on your car seat I can't wait to get mine! I'm thinking I will look this wkend when I go on my shopping trip to Pennsylvania......going there for the long wkend this wkend...this should be interesting carrying a belly while shopping in another country lol


----------



## AngelaSD

Yes GREAT news Bug! I don't think I knew you were measuring 5 weeks behind! That's a HUGE difference so yay for being caught up that must feel SO GOOD!! And your nursery looks so very nice. I also still new a glider. Is that the one from Babies R Us? 

Did everyone already get their carseats? Asking because if u didn't I did a lot of researching on them lol :) I got the Graco Snugride 30 and it has fantastic reviews and safety! Also fits babies from 4-30 lbs...never know how tiny ur babe will be...although I KNOW my lil one is prob almost 5 lbs already I feel like lol

Raspberry leaf tea is suppose to "get your uterus ready for labor" it's suppose to make for a more pleasant and SHORTER birth! I've heard fantastic things about t and almost every single girl who drank it had positive outcomes from it...they believe. Donuts worth a shot...anything is as long as its safe, why not:)


----------



## angieloo

Flagirl: mine wasn't worried either, just chuckled and said he thought I was probably having them. He put my hand on my uterus and asked if I could feel how tight it was. I was so embarrassed to say I couldn't tell. He said not to worry at all so that made me feel better.

Angela: we are getting the same car seat. :) I love it and can't wait till my little one is in it :)


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies! I just found this thread. I am due July 4, can I join you girls? I usually read over on the Third Trimester thread, but it is more concerned with questions, etc.. and not as much just having conversations. I live in the US, 24 years old, OH is 33 and we're expecting our first :yellow: baby. I am quite scared of labor but I know that it will ALL be wonderful when I meet our little one!

I have my baby shower Sunday and I am SO excited. I can't wait to have baby items in the house. So far, the only thing we have is our stroller and car seat, we got a Chicco travel system and we love it, very smooth and nice. The crib isn't even here yet! It's ordered but is taken absolutely forever to arrive! I can't wait to see all of my friends and family and celebrate on Sunday.

How is everyone feeling? Anyone due beginning of July too? I didn't read through the entire thread, but just hoping to enjoy some nice conversation over here with you gals. 

:flower: :flower:


----------



## ktskittle

Bug: Yay! So glad to hear happy news! Love the nursery... Nice calming paint color.

I also got the Graco Snugride... Someone gave it to me at the shower. At my shower, I also got the Graco My Ride 65 LX. It is the convertible carseat that goes from 5 to 65 pounds. (It is reversible up to 2 years old also.) My nephew outgrew his infant carseat by the time he was 6 months old, so my sister recommended going ahead and registering for both, so I was pleasantly surprised that I received both. Plus, even if he doesn't outgrow the infant in that time, I am sure I will be "over" carrying him around in it once he is that big, so we can leave one carseat in each vehicle until he does.... One less big purchase in the future after baby comes!


----------



## ktskittle

Welcome excited! I am Kati, Live in Atlanta... Due July 17th, (although I am measuring 3 weeks ahead, so I might be having a late June baby.) 
You are going to feel so good after your shower! It is so nice to rest easy knowing we have ALMOST everything.
Speaking of which... The only thing I am missing is a baby monitor. My sister has a video monitor, and she told me that if I get a good audio monitor, by the time lo is moved out of our room, she will trade me and let me use her video so that I don't have to buy one. I have heard mixed reviews on whether a video monitor is worth it. I don't like the fact that it is voice activated... I feel like I would rather have a constant stream of sound coming out of the baby's room or I would be constantly wondering if it will kick on when it is supposed to... Or how long has he been wimpering before it kicked on...
What are you ladies doing???


----------



## Excited4First

ktskittle said:


> Welcome excited! I am Kati, Live in Atlanta... Due July 17th, (although I am measuring 3 weeks ahead, so I might be having a late June baby.)
> You are going to feel so good after your shower! It is so nice to rest easy knowing we have ALMOST everything.
> Speaking of which... The only thing I am missing is a baby monitor. My sister has a video monitor, and she told me that if I get a good audio monitor, by the time lo is moved out of our room, she will trade me and let me use her video so that I don't have to buy one. I have heard mixed reviews on whether a video monitor is worth it. I don't like the fact that it is voice activated... I feel like I would rather have a constant stream of sound coming out of the baby's room or I would be constantly wondering if it will kick on when it is supposed to... Or how long has he been wimpering before it kicked on...
> What are you ladies doing???

Thanks kts!! I am also having issues with baby monitors. I had registered for an Angelsounds Movement Monitor but took it off the registry because it is a tad $$ and I'm not sure if it's exactly what I want. We are going to have the baby in our room for approx. 6 months, so I'm thinking that maybe a digital audio monitor will be more sensible for when baby goes to his/her crib. I just don't know! I would be like you though, I would definitely want a constant stream of sound instead of just activated by voice/sound. 

Today I have an appt. with my midwife! Going to ask them about starting Raspberry Leaf Tea, and hoping they see no problem with it, as I have already ordered it! Anyone planning on using Evening Primrose Oil in the coming weeks? I heard it could be started around 36 weeks?


----------



## Flagirl

Angelasd. I am crossing my fingers the tea helps. I've read so much about it thats good and it's been used for the female reproductive system for a really long tiime. Thanks for the idea.


I got the peg perego primo viaggio 30-30. Supposed to be super safe. It only goes up to 30 lbs and for that very reason hubby went ahead and got the brittax convertible bc it was newborn ( rear facing) then turn it around and it goes to like 70lbs or something like that . No reason to buy 2 infant seats. I am keeping the peg bc it snaps into my stroller. His will not do that but I don't think he needs that anyway. 

Excited4first- I'm Claire and I live in fla. welcome!

Canada- you better take it easy!!! I bet you're going to be doing a lot of walking.

I am so undecided on the monitor. This one is neat www.withings.com bc hubby can see her from iPad and iPhone when he's gone:) I've heard negative things about the sumner monitor. Other than that -no clue. If anyone has done extensive research on this please give us the 411 :)

We see her again today in 3/4d for the last time. Appt is at 1130. If we get any good ones i will post later.

Angieloo- haha I don't know why I think it so funny but i think it's so funny humorous ey are in awe that we don't know. I have felt some of the bigger Braxton hicks but I guess it was small and low. I had no pain so:) I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## Flagirl

What does primrose do?


----------



## Excited4First

I have read that is ripens, thins and helps to dilate the cervix for labor, which I suppose it why it shouldn't be taken until 36-37 weeks. Some women actually do it internally after a certain amount of weeks, putting the oil on the cervix? Clearly I need more information because I'm not 100% sure, lol! I will update when I ask my OB today!

Edit: It comes in forms of soft-gel capsules. Just re read that and it may have been a bit confusing, lol.


----------



## Flagirl

Excited4first- yea lemme know what dr tells you. Id love to hear it.
I've never heard of it before.


----------



## AngelaSD

WELCOME EXCITED2FIRST!! Glad you found us! We all plan to stay in touch when our little ones come too so your never to late to join!! And YES YOU ARE going to feel SO GREAT after your baby shower. I didn't have ANYTHING hardley AT ALL before mine either and ended up getting every little thing I could possbily need but about 5 items! My name is Angela, I am 28, first child as well, having a little baby girl and live in Oregon! My Guess Date is for July 1st but they have been telling me June so we shall see!! SO SOON!!! Hows your pregnancy been? I am officially in the "THIS IS NOT FUN ANYMORE" stage...anyone else?? :( I hurt everywhere, and EVERYTIME she moves it is SO UNCOMFORTABLE for me. she feels SO BIG in this tiny space it hurts :( Are you ladies feeling like that?

Nice to meet you too CLAIRE!! lol I realized when you said your name I dont think ANYOF US have REALLY introduced ourselves hahahahha!!:dohh: OBVISOULY my name is Angela lol HI EVERYONE!! :) hee hee

Good job thinking ahead lasdies and getting your bigger carseat as well! SMART SMART SMART!!! I recieved these REALLY NICE Motorolla baby monitors from my shower and they are SO NICE! I will look which ones they are I forget, i even was the one who registered for them lol (pregnnacy brain) but I DID look into them A LOT and these ones are perfect.

I was THINKING of also doing the Primrose Oil. Talkign to my Dr Thursday about it! It is suppose to induce labor, shorten your labor time and even lower the risk of preclampsia. You are not suppose to start this until 34 weeks at the earliest if you do it and of course talk to your Dr to make sure its ok for your body as well, just like the tea because they also state it can cause contractions. Its also used to help woman GET pregnant who are having a hard time by "softening" the cervix making it easier for sperm to get to your egg...


----------



## Excited4First

Hi Angela!!! Nice to meet you!! Yes I can't wait for my baby shower. I got baby detergent at the store today and can't wait to have things to wash and prepare the room -AH it needs to hurry!!! I am not yet to the "this isn't fun anymore stage", but I can promise you that it won't be long. I am not working right now, but if I was I would have been there weeks ago!!

My doc gave the :thumbup: for RLT and EPO but said what any doctor is supposed to say - "It isn't scientifically proven but the herbal things like that aren't going to hurt you!" Then he told me to have fun, saying that taking herbal supplements this far in pregnancy is kind of fun to do! lol, he was really quite amusing and nice. When i get the RLT (I got capsules) I will start taking it. Probably will be here in a week. I will start EPO at 36-37 weeks. I read that it doesn't necessarily "induce" labor, but more for ripening the cervix and preparing it.

I would definitely like to know which baby monitors you got! I think I just need a digital one with sound and possibly a read out of the room temperature, not movement or video. But still haven't decided. 

:flower:


----------



## Bug222

Hi Excited4first!!! Welcome to a great group!!! I'm Ellen, live in Vancouver, BC and due July 12th. 

We got the Motorolla 3.5 video monitor. I was actually able to get it though my Airmiles (a reward program) so didn't end up having to pay anything which is great. It is sound/video/plays music/two way intercom/monitors room temp and you can zoom in and out as well as pan around the room with the camera. Just waiting for it to arrive!! 

As for stroller/car seat we got the BabyTrend Expedition travel system. It is actually quite lightweight and is a three wheel stroller which is perfect for our lifestyle. 

I haven't started any RLT yet.. probably in the next couple of weeks. Had my first prenatal class last night. The instructor was really good but she did keep going back to telling us to do everything possible to avoid a c-section. Since that may be the only way to safely deliver this baby I felt a little upset, like I wasn't able to do what is best for my baby.


----------



## Canada8

Hi my name is Camille and I live in Toronto Canada

I was thinking of the prego 30/30 as well....I heard a lot of good things about it.....plus it is compatible with my vista stroller....no monitor as yet....I want to see what I get at my shower first.....i can't believe how expensive they are....i don't remember this at all lol


----------



## Flagirl

didnt get too many pix today. she was moving a lot :) which i am not complaining about bc ive always heard an active baby is a healthy baby. i did read just recently in a Mayo clinic book that they spend most of their time from 30 weeks until birth sleeping. i wish i could get some good sleep. i am so uncomfortable. the bath tub and laying on the couch are my 2 fav places. i dont know how i will make it until july.......





yawning


arms and legs :)


----------



## Flagirl

canada- the uppababy vista stroller? i just bought that one 2 days ago.. unreal exp but i fell in love with it and the peg. i read so much on it and this is one review that is just really easy to rememeber where it was bc i saw it on people.

https://celebritybabies.people.com/2012/05/13/peg-perego-primo-viaggo-30-30-infant-car-seat-review/

i didnt think it was too heavy but i can see what they are saying. considering i did my research before i went to buy buy baby i didnt pick up or look at that many. i knew i wanted a peg and then i happened to fall in love with the uppababy stroller and they work so great together so i was sold.


----------



## Bug222

awww that yawning pic is adorable!!!


----------



## angieloo

Flagirl: how adorable is the yawning picture?!?! So sweet. I love seeing their little faces:)

The uncomfortable stage must be on us all because I'm SO uncomfortable. I just get whinny and frustrated because of how miserable I am. I also feel like there is no comfortable position anymore either. Something hurts no matter how I sit, stand or lay.
My husband was laughing because I stood after dinner last night and cried because I couldn't sit because I couldn't breathe and I could lay down because my hips hurt and I couldn't stand for too long because my feet hurt. Such a sad mess :) lol

We got the jeep Cherokee stroller and I love it! Great for trails and rough surfaces, which we have lots of here.

Are any of your doing baby wearing? I got the baby bjorn at our shower and I can't wait to use it!

My name is Angie and I'm from Oregon. My little boy is due July11th and he is our first:)


----------



## angieloo

We also got the angelcare monitor with the sleep pad that alerts you if thy stop moving, but no video monitor as he will be in our room till 6 months anyway :)


----------



## Excited4First

Angie, that's the monitor I was thinking about getting. Have you tested it out? How does it sound? I'm worried the sleep pad would scare me, but could put my mind at ease too! We are also keeping baby in our room until 6 months. 

About the back pain, I feel ya girls. It would be so much worse if I was working and on my feet all day. It's still pretty bad when I do a lot of cleaning, which is all I seem to want to do lately. Does anybody else get this... I will be getting out of bed in the middle of the night (1 of the 4-5 times I do!!) and I kind of have to throw one leg out then push/roll myself up and my lower back goes _CRACCCCKKKK _sooooooo LOUD. It almost scares me!!! But it makes my lower back feel so much better.. haha. Not sure if that's a good or a bad sign?!


----------



## AngelaSD

Flagirl: THOSE PICS ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!! And yes that yawning pic is to DIE FOR!!! SO PRECIOUS!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing those!

ANGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU LIVE IN OREGON TOO??!!! Where do you live? See what happens when we all don't formally introduce ourselves lol, and we have all been talking for SO LONG haha. We are both Angie's BOTH live in OREGON!

Girls I am SO uncomfortable and Ang I am the SAME WAY, I am so uncomfortable sitting, standing, laying down. I can't breathe! And last night I was BAULING in bed because I hurt so much and then all of a sudden I find myself SO ANNOYED WIHT MY HUSBAND in the way that my hurting was ALL IS FAULT. DO you girls feel that way sometimes? It made me even more upset I swear i could feel my heart rate beating so much faster just getting more mad every second and AT HIM...oh pregnancy!!! :( Waaaaaaaa lol

Want to hear a funny/NOT FUNNY story:
I woke up Monday night (after being asleep for maybe an hour) to my husband giggling in bed next to me like a little school girl, I say "whats so funny?" he says "Babe you were snoring and I recorded it on ym phone hahaha..." Im like WHAT!! BABE!! WTF?! I can't breathe, have had a running nose since October, bloody noses every other day, my lungs are squished...and your recodring me snoring!! :growlmad: Then the next morning I am sitting here at work and he texts me the recording and says check out my new ring tone!! OMG i could kill him...funny okay yes a little...not so funny though too. Hope I made everyone giggle a bit :)


----------



## Canada8

flagirl i love the yawning pic!! Please feel free to add to a thread I started on 4D pics....we are going to see if our babies look the same at birth....just some fun lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/999181-lets-start-4d-thread.html 

Yes i too totally fell in love with the uppababy and agree it was on the pricy side, but I had such a horrible one the last time and vowed this time I was going to get one that is light weight, easy to move, and stylish....my friend has one, so I tested it before I got it and was completely sold....i am using the bassinet part in my room as a bassinet as well..... we have a table to put it on that works great!

Oh yes, I am sooooo uncomfortable! I feel like my body has a mind of its own!!! ahhhh I just want to sleep comfortably for one night! is that hard to ask lol

lol Angela, gotta love our OH's...mine says i grunt in the middle of the night...ahahaha thank goodness he hasn't recorded it and i will not be telling him your story in case he gets any ideas.

Awww so no one is from Toronto :(......I guess I will have to add baby and bump road trips to my bucket list lol


----------



## Bug222

uncomfortable.. oh yeah... I swear baby has permanently lodged a foot in my ribs so it is uncomfortable to sit, breath, bend etc!!! How often is everyone getting up in the night to pee? I am up every two hours!?! It's insane! 

Apparently I have become quite the snorer too in the last little while. I think of it as getting my own back for the years of snoring DH has done next to me!


----------



## Flagirl

Canada- never thought of that bassinet idea but it is perfect! I thought it was pricey too but it came with bassinet and reg seat and I couldn't believe all the features. Love it ESP versus the orbit brand etc.

Bug- I'm up every few hours. I went to bed at 1 am last night ( bc was uncomfortable) and got up at 10am and I was up 5 times. I actually was complaining this am to my dh about it. I feel so heavy on my feet its unreal. And my hips are hurting which I have never felt that pain before In my life. Weird.
I googled it and says its bc of hormones to relax joints etc..l.l. 


Im about to go into crazy research mode over these monitors. I've got to get on that and make my mind up. I'll let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## Excited4First

I am getting up every 2-3 hours to pee but am luckily able to fall right back to sleep.. most nights. Yes, please let us know which monitors you decide on, Flagirl!


----------



## angieloo

We chose the angelcare because a friend has it and said it made her relax after the first few weeks. She did say to expect to be listening for the alert for the first couple weeks though. We haven't tested it yet, but in excited to see how it goes.

Angela! So funny we're both Oregon girls. Currently we're living in Southern oregon for my DH's work, but we will be moving back up towards Willsonville soon after the baby arrives to be closer to family:)

I am up every two hours too! It's like clockwork 12, 2, 4, 6 and then 8 for work. I'm also having a real hard time falling asleep. I think I just eventually pass out from exhaustion because I can't get comfortable.

I love your story Angela because that sounds like my DH- I would have punched him for sure:) lol

Cute idea or a thread Canada! It will be fun to see how close they look once they're born :)


----------



## Excited4First

Hey ladies, just wondering where everyone will be having baby sleep after he/she is born. I want this Chicco Playard (HOPEFULLY will get one at my shower on Sunday!!) and will be keeping baby in our room for approx. 6 months. What's everyone else doing? 

Also, is anyone else breastfeeding? Are you as nervous as I am?! I am hoping that it will all come naturally, but I know it will be very demanding. I have been stalking the breastfeeding threads in hopes of gaining any tips I can. Is everyone here a first-time mom?

:flower:


----------



## angieloo

We have an Eddie bauer play yard that the baby will be in for the first five months. 
I am a first time mom and I plan on breast feeding for five months. I am very nervous I won't be able too. I'm also not sure I can make it that long, but I really want to since its so good for the baby and me.


----------



## Bug222

we have a bassinet that will be in our room.. not sure yet how long, we will see how things go. 

I am also hoping to breastfeed. Really nervous as all I hear from friends etc is how hard it is.


----------



## AngelaSD

I think if you are tough, persistent and stick it out breastfeeding will be just fine. I am a little nervous too but you just do what you can and just STICK WITH IT. Most fo the women I know who "couldn't make it" through breastfeeding got frustrated with it and gave up after a week. Thats just from people I KNOW though I am SURE there are cases where it really just doesn't work out. I am going to consume coconut oil (right now i cook with it and use it from hair to toes lol on my body because its so good for everything!) but its also suppose to help with your milk flow and you can apply it to your nipples when they become sore. This is my first time at being a Mom too! You are SO funny ...you've been "stalking the breastfeeding threads" lol. Any tricks you've learned? :)

We have an old wooden swinging bassinet that my husbands grandfather built and his Dad was in it as a baby then my husband and now we will use it in our room for her. I KNOW I will want to sleep WITH her in my bed here and there for a couple months I just know I will BUT after 4-5 months I think I will start her in her crib in her own room...with this stuff I think you can have a plan but it usually always changes lol...lets try to stick with our guns!

HAVE SO MUCH fun at your baby shower Sunday!


----------



## Flagirl

Im back finally:). We've been moving into the house. It's been insane. 2 more weeks and I think it all will be totally done. 

Re: the monitor. There's a Motorola that is looking really really good based on professional and consumer reviews. But I'm not finished researching and I haven't had that much time

Our baby girl is sleeping in the room with us for the first month atleast. I'm not sure totally how long bc I've never done this before :) I slept through the night when I was 3.5 weeks old. Sounds hard to beleive but it's totally true. I was 3 weeks past due when born and almost 10 lbs. at 2 weeks old the dr said I was crying bc I was hungry and they put rice cereal in my bottle To supplement meals. My mom said I was sleeping 6 hours when they started that! Unreal but true. So I'm not sure how long I just know that I don't expect her to be that big and I know they would never let me go that long now but still you never know. I bought the arms reach cosleeper. It actually has straps tht go under the mattress to secure it to the bed so there is no way she could fall into a crevice. I got the smaller one which we will also take as travel baby bed and play area.

I PASSED my 3 hour fasting gtt but I have to tell you i was so pissed off. Excuse the language but... I told my husband he didn't need to go and he didn't. I drank the stuff and was fine. They took blood 4 times etc and I was fine. I got there at 8 am and left at 1215 after making my next appt and talking to girls etc. went strait home and made it into hand broken in a sweat and was shaking
I tried to make it back to my car for my cell phone and I blacked out, sweating everywhere, she as a ghost. Thank God the security guard was making funds bc she saw me and was going to make small talk and i told her I couldn't see and I needed help. Of course I was sent to hospital after I ate as fast as I could. They monitored me for over an hour. Baby's heartbeat was high and irregular. Such a mess. 2 of my hubbys good friends ( he golfs with) are drs and they said well.. It's bad but good bc that isn't a diabetic response so most likely she isn't diabetic. Her body produced the insulin but just finally needed some help bc it can't sustain that. They were right. I'm not diabetic and I'm fine now
But how stupid of them not to give me a juice box or some crackers and oj. Hospital was like they should've never let you leave!!! Anyway, all is well now :)


----------



## Excited4First

Hey girls! Regarding the breastfeeding, I agree, it seems like you just have to be persistent with it. I know there are some cases where it just does NOT work out, but I hope we can all be strong and that it works out if we are choosing to breastfeed! 

My baby shower was just wonderful! It was nice to see all of my family and friends, and get all of the goodies I had on my registry. The only thing I didn't get was the play yard, so that will be ordered soon! Q - did you girls get electric breast pumps? I am not buying one yet.. there are a lot of 'ifs' involved... IF I find a teaching job where I would have to start at the end of August and IF I'm successful with breastfeeding, I will purchase one. They are so expensive! But I definitely think I am going to go with a Medela double electric pump if I end up getting one. 

As for me recently, I have been washing clothes like a mad woman. I returned some items yesterday, just because they were very gender specific (Boy) and the size was all wrong for when he/she would be a certain age. Today's task: hang clothes according to size in the closet! A crazy part of me even wants to color code.... I think that may be the nesting taking over 
and going one step too far...:haha:

Hope everyone is doing well!

:flower:


----------



## Excited4First

Flagirl said:


> Im back finally:). We've been moving into the house. It's been insane. 2 more weeks and I think it all will be totally done.
> 
> I PASSED my 3 hour fasting gtt but I have to tell you i was so pissed off. Excuse the language but... I told my husband he didn't need to go and he didn't. I drank the stuff and was fine. They took blood 4 times etc and I was fine. I got there at 8 am and left at 1215 after making my next appt and talking to girls etc. went strait home and made it into hand broken in a sweat and was shaking
> I tried to make it back to my car for my cell phone and I blacked out, sweating everywhere, she as a ghost. Thank God the security guard was making funds bc she saw me and was going to make small talk and i told her I couldn't see and I needed help. Of course I was sent to hospital after I ate as fast as I could. They monitored me for over an hour. Baby's heartbeat was high and irregular. Such a mess. 2 of my hubbys good friends ( he golfs with) are drs and they said well.. It's bad but good bc that isn't a diabetic response so most likely she isn't diabetic. Her body produced the insulin but just finally needed some help bc it can't sustain that. They were right. I'm not diabetic and I'm fine now
> But how stupid of them not to give me a juice box or some crackers and oj. Hospital was like they should've never let you leave!!! Anyway, all is well now :)

Oh my god... when I had to do the 3 hour test at 28 wks (I only failed 1 hour by TWO POINTS!) I ended up fainting while the phlebotomist was taking my blood for the first draw... I fell out of the chair straight onto my belly... I had to be taken to the ER and baby and I were monitored for 3 hours. It's absolutely ridiculous, I'm telling you those tests are pure torture. :nope: They then took 5 more vials of blood from me in ER. I now have a fractured tooth, had 2 black eyes from hitting a counter on the way to the floor, huge abrasion on my lip.... The thing that really gets me is I would never have fallen had the woman put the arm down on the phlebotomy chair...... Soooo mad about that.


----------



## Canada8

Congrats on a successful shower? Mine is on Saturday.....


----------



## angieloo

OMG ladies! I would contact your states board of medicine ASAP so that doesn't happen to more women. They should have way more precautions in place. I work in the medical field and my drs would freak out if that happened to any of their patients. Hope you both are feeling better!


----------



## ktskittle

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry you all had such a hard time at your glucose testings! I would FREAK OUT if I fell on my belly!
I am feeling very nostalgic today... It is the last day of school, and I have no idea how long it will be before I teach again. What makes it harder is that this has been the BEST class ever! I will really miss them. I am taking three of the ones with the highest reading growth to the movies after school, and one of them doesn't know what a movie theater is! (This is a VERY low income ESOL population.) I can't wait to see his eyes light up! 
Glad you all had successful showers! I am using the medela pump as well.
On another note, at my last DR appointment, they said that at 36 weeks, they will do an ultrasound to measure him and determine whether they will induce of C section me at 39 weeks. (C section if they think he will be over 10 pounds, induction if he is not to prevent him from getting to 10 pounds.) He is supposedly almost 6 pounds now! Yowza! Anyways, baby is already at -2 station, and we all have a feeling I won't have to make that choice because it's doubtful I will make it that far, but it's still crazy to know that just over 6 weeks from now, I will have him in my arms no matter what!!! Count down time!


----------



## Excited4First

Aww, that is awesome what you are doing for your students. I can't wait to have my own classroom and am really hoping to start teaching this coming school year. I know it will be SO hard and I won't want to leave the baby, but part of me is so ready to do what I love. I just graduated in January, so I am currently job hunting. My hubby is a teacher too (5th grade) and he only has about 9 days left of school. I can't wait until he is home for the summer! What grade do you teach? I really love K-2, so I'm so hoping to teach that age. 

Wow! I hope the best at your 36 wk ultrasound! What does -2 station mean?? Have you measured further along the whole time? Sorry if I missed something in your previous threads, I just joined you ladies not too long ago and didn't read through everything. :flower:


----------



## AngelaSD

I agree with Angie you ladies should contact your State boards that is absolutly unexcepatble! I can't believe that! I AM SO SORRY you both had those horrible experiences :( WOW...is all i can say...SO BAD...SO SORRY!

Kt that IS SO wonderful what your doing for those kids! What a great teacher you are. Have a really wonderful last day today! You KNOW they are going to miss you just as much as you miss them...and thats pretty dang exciting you get to know when your lil man will be here!! What are you hoping for? C-Section or induction and delivery? I love knowing too that I have a cut off date! Makes me know no matter what she iwll be here no LATER then July 2nd :)

So GLAD you had such a great shower Excited! 

Canada yours is FINALLY HERE WHOOP!! And hey there..looks like you have maternity photos?? SHARE>!? :) 

I have a maternity shoot Saturday at noon with the husband!! I CANT WAIT! I dont feel cute by ANY MEANS anymore but I KNOW I will be very happy I did them.

I start getting my cervix checked for shortening as of next week and get checked to see if I am dialting :) My Dr thinks I am having real contractions and not just BH contractions anymore! i developed carpal tunnel! :( One more thing i can add to my LIST of things that keep me up all night every night. Guess its VERY common in pregnancy...strange. I was waking up every night with completly numb hands and in horriffic pain from it, bought myself hand braces and wore them all night last night and they didnt hurt ONCE! :) Guess it can stick around for 6 months or longer :( waaaaa


----------



## Bug222

so sorry you ladies had such horrible GTT experiences!!! 

Wow -2 already!! Does your Dr tell you that when he checks you at the appt? I can feel mine is lower that it has been but not sure what station. Eeek.. 6 weeks!!!!! 

Can't wait to see your maternity photos AngelaSD!! Boooo about the carpal tunnel!! :(


----------



## angieloo

Have fun at your maternity shoot Angela! I hear on not feeling too cute, but I know I'll want photos later too. 
We bought three frames that we are putting a 20 week scan picture in one, a belly shot in another and then a photo of him right when he's born in the third. I'm excited to display them.
We have our 34 weeks apt next week and then we have one more scan at 36 weeks. Dr says we will start doing internal exams at 36 week to check for dilation, etc.

I know they say it goes fast, but I really can't believe we are all almost done! May is almost over and most of us seem to be due the first weeks of July. So crazy how the time goes

Have fun with the kiddos kt! I'm sure it will be sad for them too and they'll miss you lots :)


----------



## ktskittle

-2 refers to how far he has dropped into my pelvis (he is now longer floating). They could tell when they checked me for dilation and effacement. 
Angela: I am honestly hoping I go on my own around 37 or 38 weeks, but if not, I'd rather be induced. We shall see!
I teach first grade... Or should I say I taught first grade. I will miss them like crazy. But I only have 1 chance to stay home with the baby, and I am afraid I will regret if I don't. Luckily, my district will let me take a 1 yEar leave of absence, so I will be guaranteed a job in a year if I choose or think I am ready to go back to work.


----------



## Canada8

Hey Angela,

I was a preggo model at a photography class a few weeks ago....hubby was working that day so couldn't make it...but I got some with my son...here are a few. Sorry I did not download in high def so they are quite dark
 



Attached Files:







preg-1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5









preg2.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Canada8

awwww BNB won't lwt me upload the pics with my son and some other ones :( the file is too big
 



Attached Files:







preg23.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bug222

So beautiful Canada!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

WOW! THOSE ARE G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S

Thank you for sharing you look SO SO SO beautiful!! Bet the ones with your son are to DIE FOR too!!:hugs:


----------



## Excited4First

Absolutely beautiful, Canada!


----------



## angieloo

So pretty Canada! Those will be wonderful keepsakes for years to come:)


----------



## Flagirl

Canada. Those are really awesome!

Is anyone else swelling really badly? My feet for last 3 days have been huge and hurting so badly. Up until now it was just randomly and not often at all. I was at dr on fri am and my blood pssure is insanely good so I know it is not that. It's just odd. No swelling in my face just hands Nd mostly feet.

Other than that I feel ok. How about everyone else??
I think we all need to sit more:)


----------



## Dani12

Hi all!!!

The last time I updated you all, I was getting my insurance situation settled. Well in the past month, I found out I'm having a girl :) which is what I was wishing for and my SO was as well. I'm officially 34 weeks as of yesterday, I'm nervous.... scared, anxious but very excited to meet my little girl. She does a lot of moving but not to the point where it's painful, just still a bit foreign to me. A lot of people don't think I'm going to make it to my due date I just hope she stays in there until the 38th week.... right after the baby shower. But this little girl does things on her own time, not on mines lol so I think she may just come early.

I'll try to upload photos later on :)


----------



## angieloo

Congrats on finding out about the little girl dani! I think we all feel nervous from time to time:). I know I get really nervous when I think about being relied on for so much. I think we will have our slip ups, but we will all be great moms!

My feet haven't swollen too much, but they are sore! So so so sore!!! I do a foot bath and massage them every night before bed.

Has anyone used a birth ball yet? I got mine today and it is AMAZING. I heard its supposed to relax your hips, wow did it ever! I haven't been that comfortable in weeks. I finally feel some pressure relief. Definitely worth the $10!


----------



## Bug222

I got a ball the other day too! It feels great to sit on it but unfortunately due to my back/pelvis issues I can't get off it without help lol. DH just laughs at me when I tell him I need help getting off the ball AGAIN. :haha:

My feet haven't swollen yet.. I am sure it is coming as it has been really hot here the past few days and my shoes feel a little tighter. Flagirl- make sure you are drinking lots.. keeping hydrated actually helps with the swelling. 

Congrats on finding out the gender Dani! 

I swear my bump has shrunk!! Baby must have found a new position!
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Canada8

congrats on the baby girl! welcome to team pink!

yes my hands and feet have been swelling....I also am having a very hard time sleeping....I just want to sleep, but my body aches everywhere :(


----------



## Dani12

thank you all :)

are any of your ladies starting to drop yet?? My bump has started to drop, according to my mother.... I really can't tell but she sees it. But I do notice a difference in my breathing, I walked around all day today and didn't get that winded like I normally do. So my lungs must be feeling some sort of relief.


----------



## angieloo

I'm having a hard time sleeping too- because I'm constantly getting up to pee. The aches usually only bother me throughout the day.

I don't think I've dropped yet, but baby does feel a little but lower- right next to my bladder!!


----------



## Canada8

No dropping as yet from me


----------



## angieloo

I forgot to say how adorable your bump is bug. So cute:)

I think I will miss my bump sometimes- what about you ladies?

Is anyone else experiencing horrible heartburn? It is out of control for me. I even get it from yogurt and peanut butter. I take tums and just read about chewing gum after a meal- which helps more than the tums surprisingly:)


----------



## Bug222

My MIL told me yesterday she things I have dropped a lot... I do notice more space between my boobs and bump... and more soreness low down. 

Yeah the heartburn is getting brutal.. i'm now sleeping with like 4 pillows cause I can't lie down.


----------



## Canada8

my baby is beating me up from the inside so badly lol


----------



## Bug222

had an OB appt today and we made the final decision that I am going to have a scheduled c-section. The risks of permanent nerve/disc damage are too great so for the well-being of everyone Baby K will be delivered by c-section at 38 weeks on June 28th... O.R. time is booked for 9am.

Can I still hang out here even though I will have a June baby??? 

OMG I am going to be meeting my little one in a month!!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Of course you can bug222! 
It must be nce to know exactly when you will meet little man


----------



## angieloo

How exciting Bug! It will be nice to know exactly when your lo will make their arrival :)

My boy is treating my insides like punching bags! I have been so uncomfortable- hoping and praying that he isn't late!

34 week apt went well today. Baby is still head down and his head is right where he should be. I can't believe how soon we get to meet our little ones!


----------



## ktskittle

Wow, Bug! How exciting to have a scheduled date!
I had an appointment last Friday, but had to go in again yesterday because we thought my water was leaking. It turns out that my cervix is just disintegrating, so no baby today. They said that my cervix was "super soft" so they did a preterm labor test on me for good measure. It came back negative, so I should make it at least another 1-2 weeks. However, the midwife reinterated the fact that she would be SHOCKED if by the time I hit 36 weeks I am not "quite dialated and effaced." Sounds like they are thinking I may have 3 more weeks to go. Craziness! I need to pack my hospital bag! Ahhh! 
On another note, today is my last day of work, and I am feeling quite nostalgic. I am definitely going to miss the kids as well as the tens of thousands of dollars of expendable income/extra savings, but I am sure as soon as I see his little face, money will no longer matter!
Are yall still feeling somewhat nervous about quitting your jobs?


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- oh my Goodness!!!!! That is crazy. I cannot believe its already here almost. Seems unreal for all of us but you especially bc you have a date and now can have an official countdown

Kt- wow! You better get ready!!! 

I am feeling blah. Swelling and up it seems like all night. My feet are so painful now it's unreal. I'm 33 weeks tomorrow but it seems like I should be 36 :) lol. Thankfully no major complaints though. So I should quit complaining and be thankful I guess. They say I'm still on track for July 20 so no changes for me. Although I keep dreaming about July 13 so....... My mom thinks I may be past due . What?????? Haha. She was way late with me so that's why she thinks that. I will walk this neighborhood until my feet fall off if need be bc I do not want the to happen. My next a lot is next fri and hopefully with my new dr. Sucks to be changing this late but we are in the house now and it's almost totally done. We want a dr and hospital closer to us now and this is All Childrens hospital which is state if the art and is where she would be transferred is anything bad did happen. God forbid but we now live 10 mins from it versus driving to our other one which is 45 mins away. Makes sense but I hate leaving my drs now bc I know them and the nurses etc. 

When is everyone washing all their baby stuff and getting all that ready?? I ordered her hangers yesterday and they will be here soon. I didn't know if its typical to wait until just a couple weeks before she's due or to start now and be putting some stuff up. 

Hope everyone is doing well Have a good day


----------



## Bug222

i have washed most of the stuff I have already. I haven't got any hangers yet though so just have everything folded in piles.


----------



## angieloo

I washed everything already. I hung up anything that was newborn-6 months. Everything that is 6 months and up we put in storage bins below the crib


----------



## Canada8

i'm going to wash some stuff tonight.....We are coming to the home stretch ladies!!! ahhhhh I can't wait!

I have been having random back cramps...I don't know what they are...but they are driving me crazy!


----------



## Flagirl

Ok my only gripe right now is I CANNOT HANDLE MY FEET SWELLING ANYMORE. 
I cannot do anything I feel like bc I know that swelling is normal but it can be dangerous. My bpressure is fine but it doesn't matter. Swelling we have to be careful with. I'm trying but omgoodness. There is so much I want and need to get done!!!! I am very frustrated right now. 

Sorry just have to get that out. I'm feeling the pinch to get stuff done and this is really slowing me down.


----------



## Excited4First

O flagirl.. the swelling feet really do suck.. Plus, the heat doesn't help. I am in Delaware and thankfully it has cooled down this week. Try soaking in cooler water and elevate those feet, even though I'm sure you already do that or something along those lines. And about getting things done, I understand. I have so much I want to get done so I save the big things for when hubby is home. Things that require running up and down the stairs a lot, etc, I just can't do them without being totally out of breath! lol! I hope you get some relief. :flower: 

I woke up pretty happy this morning - only ONE MONTH until my due date! AH! I am getting a bit nervous. I suppose I should pack my bags, but I just don't have the motivation to do it!

How's everyone else feeling? Is the weather warm for everyone? Not sure of locations. I had to buy some new clothes... I totally grew out of my maternity clothes. So I went to Wal-Mart to the plus size section and bought XXL tank tops and comfy cotton shorts.. A lifesaver!!! I have been living in them ever since.

Hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## angieloo

I had major swelling this weekend after I went crazy nesting. My feet and legs were twice their normal size. I put my feet up and my DH made some ice packs which helped a ton. It's weird how painful every step is when you're swollen. I felt like I was walking on the sun - lol.

It has been pretty hot here too and it's making me very grateful we are all July mommies and not late August- could you imagine???


----------



## Bug222

yeah a good friend of mine is due in the beginning of Sept.. I feel so sorry for her!!!


----------



## Excited4First

I can't imagine either.. the whole summer! That would be hard. I am secretly hoping to become a late June mommy... :haha:


----------



## Canada8

side joke

I was telling a server at a restaurant that i was having a girl and my hubby said she was going to be dating until she is at least 30..lol...yea right....so the server tells my husband, her hubby use to say, " I'm changing my daughter's 30" so I asked her, what does he mean that he is changing her 30....."well, my hubby said, absolutely no one is seeing below the belt until my daughter is 30 and I want to engrave that idea in her thought from birth".....we were dying of laughter....never heard that, but my hubby said he will be using that term as well now

ok, i'm done


----------



## angieloo

Very cute Canada. If we have a girl next time my husband and his friend plan on reenacting the scene from the movie bad boys where they pretend will smith just got out of jail- so funny!

I secretly hope I'm a June mommy too. I started nesting big time which has made everything say it won't be long now because apparently you usually start nesting right before the baby comes :)


----------



## AngelaSD

Morning Ladies!

I haven't experienced swollen feet yet...Hoping I don't get to lol. So sorry..I heard it is like walking on pins and needles! That would also mean I couldn't rock my heels anymore which I am still doing hahaha!

I have a week and a half left of work and can't WAIT! I am REALLY struggling making into work now. I called in yesterday I was so wiped our from the weekend I couldn't do it. My hands are in such horrific pain, haven't hand feeling my my thumb for 6 days now! I am SO uncomfortable and can't stand to do anything anymore! I have 25 days to go!! I CANT WAIT! IM READY! We are interviewing ALL day today here at work for my position, we have GOT to find someone so I can train them before i leave! The girl who was suppose to take my spot bailed on us Friday!! SO unproffesionsal! 

I washed ALL of my lil babes clothes (blankets, sheets, wash cloths, etc..) about 2 weeks ago. Boxed all bigger clothes up in size order and kept all the newborn to 3 month clothes out :) My nursery is still not 100% but SO CLOSE! Think it wil be compete this week and i promise to get pics up! I set up our pac n play yesterday and set it up in the living room! :) Packing hospital bags tonight! ITS GO TIME!!!!!!

Oh and I am SO SORRY to you hot weathered girls! Its still rainy here in Oregon! Been humid lately which has been SO uncomfortable but I am thankful to live in the coolness...I couldnt IMAGINE being pregnant in the HOT HOT weather!


----------



## Flagirl

Yea feet are painful. Anyone that doesnt have them should be so happy. I haven't washed anything yet. Ha. It's not funny but I'm trying to keep my sense of humor. Partners are painting inside of house all week until Saturday. I've never been so glad for people to get out of my house. Ever. I'm starting to get irritable majorly. I'm sure we all are. 

I still have some things to get for the nursery so im not done yet either. I will post pix when done. Islam to be totally done by end of June.

Has anyone heard about importance of baby not being taken away right after delivery unless it is distressed etc. It should be placed on the mothers chest immediately and covered with a blanket. That skin to skin contact is crucial for so many reasons. Well,I asked my new drs and they said yes that at all childrens that is the only way it is done and they even have a special nurse called a kangaroo nurse ( odd name ha ) that does only that. Btw I am not at any special holistic etc hospital. This is the largest childrens hospital In central Florida. Just wanted to see if y' all had heard of this? I believe in it so for me it was really important and crucial that I find a hospital and dr group that did it.

And yes boo on hot weather. I live in it. I was born in Louisiana so I should be used to it but still it is hard. I cannot imagine living in the thick snow as some do in winter. My parents have a place in Colorado springs so I'm used to cold weather but not for 6 months. So I guess there is trade off for everything. Summer does suck though esp pregnant so I'm jealous of anyone in cooler weather right now


----------



## Bug222

yeah they put a big emphasis on immediate skin to skin here too... apparently helps to regulate baby's temp and helps to initiate breastfeeding.


----------



## angieloo

Here too for the skin to skin and the sooner you try to breastfeed, the better. Our plan is:
Baby is born
Skin to skin with mom or dad if mom can't accomplish
Baby clean up, measurements, etc
Breastfeeding
Hope to accomplish this all within the first two hours :)

Then shower for me as soon as they let me! Lol


----------



## AngelaSD

Skin to Skin right away here as well!! Our goal is to get breastfeeding done in the first hour. We also have decided not to cut the umbilical cord right away We will let it stay attached until it is no longer pumping which is only a few minutes. I just received my hospital gown in the mail yesterday!! So happy with it I found it on Amazon. Anyone else bringing their own? We are also bringing our own sheets, pillows and blankets as well.

Had my weekely Dr Appt today. She is "guess-itmated" at weighing 6lbs 5oz right now and is in the 46th percentile so right1 on track! I am 1 cm dilated and already 80% effaced! My Dr felt her head! She is SO LOW...very ready! Had my Strep B test done today too...so NOT as bad as i thought it was going to be at ALL!! Checking your cervix though...now that hurts and is so uncomfortable!!And my hands have gotten worse, all fingers on my right hand are numb now :( My Dr said that since my hands have progressed so quickly so bad that i may need surgery!! :( Anyone else having this problem?

Whooping Cough...thoughts? Over here in Oregon there has been quit the outbreak here and in Washington just across the bridge from us. My dr is suggesting my husband and i get vaccinated but that its an option to do at the hospital after i deliver and i think were going to do it just to be safe. so many decisions and HARD ones!


----------



## Excited4First

Skin to skin here as well, for the first 2 hours the baby doesn't leave me. Doesn't even get weighed. In the case of an emergency c-section, baby goes skin to skin with Dad for 2 hours. 

Angela, I just had my 36 wk. GBS testing and was also checked to see if I was dilated. She said I was a fingertip, which I suppose means 1 cm, and said she could feel baby's head as well. Down very low, but she didn't say a percentage or anything of effacement.. :shrug: It did not hurt at all though when she checked to see if I was dilated. I agree, the GBS is just a swab from vagina to rectum and definitely not bad at all! 

I am getting more and more antsy for baby to be here! I've attached some pictures of the nursery! We finally got our furniture in (BUT IT'S DAMAGED... so we will be getting another dresser AND back to our crib in 4 weeks.. oh good right when I should be delivering...) I am so fed up with dealing with people and having things turn out wrong! We waited 13 weeks for our furniture to come in too... from now on, it's Amazon for me.. I won't be dealing with small, local boutiques anymore. :growlmad: :nope:

The nursery is not all the way complete, still need to hang the pictures I made and make a few more for the walls. 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1068.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









SAM_1069.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









SAM_1070.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









SAM_1072.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









SAM_1073.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flagirl

Excited4first... I'm sorry but could you please tell me your first name again if you don't mind, I'm claire by the way. Your nursery is beautiful. I love love it. I've heard shipping white furniture no matter how quality it is is hard. It's a regular complaint on the Internet. I wanted to do white forever but now my husband has changed it to espresso :) fine with mebut I just think white is so clean and crisp.

Sorry about the damage. That stinks. I know how you feel though. 3 steps forward and 2 back. It's frustrating. I got really fed up wed and was in tears. 
Ive tried to say to myself maybe I'm just focusing on the bad things st happen. I'm still waiting on her furn! Yikes 

They haven't checked me yet for dilation but I'm only 34 weeks! I wish I was like 37. Haha. 

I had never thought about dad skin to skin if I can't. Great idea. I've told my hubs about it just in case I'm unable. I agree with everyone though. Waiting an hour or 2 to weigh them... That's not a big deal. Who cares how much they weigh right then. I just wanna see her and hold her and bond with her ASAP. Weighing and bloodworm can come later on. Of course if she is distressed then I understand them taking her to help her in any way.

On another note as if I don't have enough going on. My 9 year old Scottie is sick and has to go see specialist today at 1130. Ugh. Hope she will be ok. I lost my other one dec 1 and it almost killed me. I was so upset I was worried about the baby.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Flagirl

Everyone!!!
Any thoughts on cloth diapers. I have obviously never used them bc this is my first baby but I've read a lot and I think (my opinion) the are some advantages for me baby and environment obviously. I like Charlie banana one size and Ive oredered one to try. Ive also ordered diapers from the honest company and seventh generation which are disposable brands. I akm only going to use a disposable thg is chloring and petroleum free. Thats a personal oreference. My husband wants to use disposable . I want to use both- cloth when at home and disposable when out. The g diaper is also interesting. I watched reviews for all on YouTube. I might order one of those.
Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this?


----------



## Excited4First

:wave: I'm Ali, although I don't think I actually introduced myself on here, lol! Thank you! Since moving into this house, I am also crazy for white furniture, as we have lots of stained wood trim and brown carpets. I would naturally prefer wood and dark wood, but it would be overkill in here! Espresso sounds lovely! :thumbup:

I hadn't heard of skin to skin with Dads wither until out childbirth class. A friend of mine just gave birth via c-section at my hospital 2 weeks ago. Her little girl went skin to skin with Dad and she said the bond they formed is insane. He literally only has to get near her and she is soothed. I am really looking forward to that special time with our little boy or girl!!!

I honestly have not looked much into cloth diapers. Hubby and I talked a bit about it and seems like a lot of hassle with all of the wash, but I really don't know enough about it to even form a valid opinion. I think combining both would be a great idea, though. Disposable would clearly be the easier option while out and about. We are very eco-friendly and would love to learn more about cloth diapering, but just as assumed we would use disposables. Looking forward to hearing what others have to say and what they're planning on doing.

:flower:


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,

Is your stork blue or pink? Ha I know stupid question but when I look at your ticker I can't tell.
I'm having a girl.


----------



## Bug222

Our immediate skin to skin with be with DH.. until I am settled in recovery they baby will be with me the rest of the time. Luckily our hospital has a dedicated maternity OR and recovery so we will all be kept together the whole time and I can initiate breastfeeding in recovery. 

I love your nursery Ali!!! Absolutely beautiful! 

We are going with G-diapers... I have heard some very good reviews about them and have a friend who has used them. We only ordered the small ones so far so we will be using disposable newborn diapers at first (probably better so DH can get used to changing a normal diaper). We are also using biodegradable wipes. 

So sorry to hear about your furbaby Flagirl! I hope the appt goes well!!!


----------



## Excited4First

We have a yellow bump, lol! I have a feeling it's a girl but honestly go back and forth all the time. I hope your Scottie is OK - what did the specialist say??? 

Thank you Bug!! I can't wait to get it all the way done. Will be putting the mobile up this weekend, I'll post pics! I made the same animal shapes and my mom is stringing them onto a piece of driftwood. Sounds kind of strange lol but I really wanted a natural look. I also have a lil mobile to go on the side of the crib that does lights and sounds and turns.. I'm sure baby will find that more exciting, haha.


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh Ali yes. Yellow! I have pregnsnt brain clearly. I was looking at the stork itself. Lol. I see the yellow bag. Really- I'm it normally a ditz AT ALL! At drs appt we'd I wrote may 7, 2012 on everything. Ahahahaahah no clue why. Just did it. So weird

Fur baby ok! 670$ later and they said they think liver enzymes up is just a genetic thing. We saw a specialist so I trust him. So she should be good


Bug - I'm going to buy one and try it Thanks!


----------



## angieloo

Glad your pup is going to be okay- we had to have a vet visit recently too- our terrier was peeing in her sleep :( kidney stones- yuck. Better we get them taken care of now than right after the baby is born!

Is anyone else still nesting or getting started? I can't stand being in my house because I keep seeing thing that must be cleaned - and any dust is driving me bonkers


----------



## Excited4First

I don't think I am to the nesting point yet. I had one day where I washed all of baby's clothes/blankets/towels, hung everything by size and folded everything for the dresser. But I honestly have to MAKE myself do things, like clean the house.. started packing the bags today. I think I have had a couple of bum days recently where I have felt kind of down and I just don't know why?! I am so incredibly happy yet have felt a tad depressed for the past 2-3 days. I think it will all be better after Monday as it's the last day of school and my hubby will be home with me every day for summer vacation. 

I can't wait to get the true nesting experience. I'm sure it will come! I wish I was like you, Angie!! I would love to be on top of the cleaning, lol!


----------



## Bug222

My house is driving me crazy cause I keep trying to clean it.. then my DH comes home and leaves stuff all over. LOL


----------



## Flagirl

I am in that phase in spurts but frustrated bc workmen still in my house. The I have to be like get it together. Bc I'm slacking on major stuff and even tho I'm only 34 weeks I just read on webmd that babies can come anytime after 34 weeks ( I knew they cold come whenever they wanted but it's what they said after) and that many needed relatively little care and go on to be healthy babies. It actually said to pack bags and be ready bc women never think it will be them that go into labor early and being not ready just adds to the stress. I do NOT want that to be me!!!!!! So tonight I just finished sorting clothes. Tomorrow and Sunday I will wash them. 

Is it true that babes go thru 8-10 outfits per day? I could call friends with kids but asking y'all is just as helpful plus when I ask them they always launch into a million other things that I'm not even trying to think about right now. I know I know. I'm being grumpy but the over information I'm getting from multi generations is getting to be too much. I finally said- I'm a first time mom and I'm sure I will act like one. All of you did it your first time I'm sure. You can all keep telling me not to be anal about this or that but please recognize that I'm where EVERYONE starts and where you all once were. Let me have my time.
Does anyone understand what I'm trying to say ? And is that rude? I'm not trying to be. But I'm like I'm going to do this or that and they're like oh! You don't need to bc we did that with our first and it's a total waste of time. It makes me just wanna walk away. If I want to use baby laundry detergent just shut up about it and dont tell me babies are fine with tide. I'm sure tide won't kill a baby but I want to use a baby one. End of story

Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## Flagirl

Angelasd. Was just looking back bc it seems kt hasn't been on in a while!!! Anyone know anything????? Whooping cough!! Yes! Im aware. The shot is called tdap and I know kt said a while ago she had gotten it. I was wondering why I couldn't get it after birth bc I hate shots while prego bit kt said it wasn't as good and took a while to kick in. We are going to talk to dr next appt bc ive heard over and over that anyone spending time w baby ESP at first should get it. I really trust my dr so I'm going to get an answer ASAP. I will let you know what they tell me but atleast me and hubby will get it at some point. That's what I'm thinking


----------



## Flagirl

Looks like last time kt was on was may 30th. I'm really wondering if she had her baby boy???????????????????? If not and your reading this kt please let us know bc we know you are close!!!!


----------



## Excited4First

LOL Flagirl I totally feel you on that one. I am a first time Mom and at first appreciated the "advice" from others until it got to be downright rude at times. I also don't get how a woman that JUST had her baby can start telling me things I _need_ to do or about items I need/don't need. In my opinion, everyone is different and has their own lifestyle. Every Mom was a new mom once. If we don't learn from experiences, how will we learn anything at all?.. they had to! This isn't to say that I don't appreciate when my Mom "acquaintances" (I say that because I honestly have like 1 friend, LOL) give me meaningful advice about something I ask about... it's when a couple of them talk down to me like I'm an idiot and it's usually on a topic I already know about thanks to the B&B ladies here!!!!! 

Now I have forgotten your original question.. lol. *Looks back up*... and ok 8-10 outfits... I have NO clue. But holy moly I knida hope not because I don't even think I own 8-10 newborn outfits LOL. I didn't buy a lot of newborn because I figured baby would not be in them long at all. Have much more 0-3 month.. Looking forward to what others say!

My mom is coming this weekend to help finish the nursery. :happydance: For the past few days I have wanted my "mommy" LOL I feel like a little girl!! My hubby even told her to come over! We have a really great friendship but haven't been as close since I got married. Now I just want her to be here! I'm guessing it's all these hormones, and I understand that SHE carried ME in her and felt me do all these things!! I suppose I have a whole new respect. :)

Now if only I could get the energy Bug has to clean!!! Bug, only 19 days until you meet your little one. WOW!!!


----------



## Canada8

Flagirl that all depends on the baby......with my son, he went through about 3-4 outfits for the first week and a half and that was only because the newborn diapers were too big so he would pee/poo through it.....I could not find ant premee diapers. 8-10 seems like a lot, but every baby is different.

One thing I did find was, breast fed poop, which is like a mustard yellow stains! If any of you notice this, I would love to hear suggestions on how to get out the stains as I lost a lot of onesies and outfits....lol

Yes even though this is my second, I'm not a fan of of pushy know it all moms.....every child is different and your mother instincts will guide you.....it is great to ask for advice because believe me when I say, even tough I did this 5 yrs ago, I'm so nervous because it feels all new again and I will be asking you all and others for tips.....I just listen to the ones who say, you must do this and that lol


----------



## Canada8

Ps, as my due date approaches, I'm trying to become more confident in the labour experience. I'm so nervous! I don't remember it and I have an extremely low tolerance for pain...what are you all doing to mentally prepare yourselves? Tips anyone? Right now all I keep on saying is labour pain is good and and it is not forever lol.....any other ideas?


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
That's me exactly. A lot of it I appreciate but the caddy attitude about - oh! I bet you are going to make people wash their hands everytime they hold the baby....that's just a thing first time moms do but you will get over it. Yea someone really said that to me. I was like-just go away now haha

Also, I don't have that many newborn things either bc I felt it would be a waste.

Canada- hey! Seems like its been a while since I talked to you. That seems way more reasonable. I thought 8-10 was totally excessive. We sat onthe floor last night and sorted and I was like oh my we don't have many newborn things anid we have only 2 preemie that Shawn (my hubby) insisted we buy. I'm kind of glad we have them only bc if she is like 6 lbs but not super long then preemie is what you need I've heard.every baby carries the its weight differently and sometimes newborn is just too big. Like kt I'm sure is totally sure she doesn't need preemie bc her boy is already so big but I don't know about my baby girl.
But it was funny bc we have a ton of 0-3 and 3-6 month stuff and maybe 15 newborn things and 2 preemie. I do have kind of alot of sleep sacks that appear as though it will fit a smaller baby even though it doesn't say newborn.

By the way has anyone noticed that sizing seems to be off or a little inconsistent between brands. I look at things sized 6 months in one brand and it looks like a dress I looked at 5 mins ago that was sized 0-3 months in another brand. We were both like - ok we gonna store this stuff in bins but we may be going through this faster than we thought again depending on how fast she grows.

Canada- I'm trying to stretch my back and spend a few minutes a day focusing on just me and thinking and talking myself though it. I'm really nervous. I woke up this am with a full bladder bc I was sleeping so hard and I was in pain and I was like oh no! How am I going to deal with labor. Haha. 
I also am extremely tired and emotional again. I haven't been this emotional for months! I'm wondering if it means anything or if it's common. I mean emotional in general. Not just aabout labor etc. its weird. I can cry at drop of hat if I wanted to I just hold it back a lot.


----------



## Canada8

flagirl i noticed that too....sizes differ based on brand...strange...I got 2 preemie onesies and a ton of 0-3 3-6....we are riding on the same boat lol

yeah my emotions have been out of whack....so days Im sad, most days I'm frustrated and annoyed....Im trying to enjoy the last bit of pregnancy, but the lack of control of my body and emotions is really starting to take a toll on me....I hate sounding so miserable and feel guilty, but it is the honest truth of how I feel lol


----------



## Excited4First

Canada, I have no idea what to expect (as far as pain) and I also have a very low pain tolerance. I know I will end up with an epidural and the way I see it, if it's there I'm going to use it! As far as mentally preparing myself.. I just tell myself that no matter what, baby is coming OUT and that once it happens he/she will instantly be in my arms and any pain that was felt will fly out the window. We will be working toward something that has such gratification. And by thinking about it that way, I'm not scared of labor. I just don't know what to expect.. but I know that it will be amazing!


----------



## angieloo

I'm nervous too! I've been having contractions every so often and they're so painful I just double over- makes me nervous for the real thing!
I have been doing sqauts and lunges every three days since I was about 20 weeks to try and help prepare my body- plus walking a mile a day.

I just keep telling myself that I've done everything I can do to get ready.

For the stains I would soak them in baking soda and water right away or you could use a mixture of color safe bleach, water and club soda- I usually get everything out of clothes this way :)


----------



## ktskittle

Sorry to worry yall! I am still here! I don't know what happened... I feel like as soon as school let out for the summer, I just slept for the last week and a half. LOL. Seriously though... I was having trouble sleeping during some point in May, and I thought my days of sleeping well were over, but I have been sleeping for 10 hours a night plus 2 naps during the day. The only trouble i have is my hands... Angela, I totally feel you! My hands are numb and achy and swollen and IT SUCKS! I woke up crying this morning because they were throbbing. 
Ali: Your nursery is gorgeous!
And about people's first time mom comments.... The DOCTORS say that everyone SHOULD wash their hands before holding the baby. Babies who run a fever of 100.5 or more (which isn't that high) prior to 3 or so months have to go to the hospital and have a SPINAL TAP. That is a pretty intense procedure. This is standard practice with all 3 pediatricians I have interviewed. So YES... Wash your flippin hands because I don't need the cold that you don't yet realize you have to passed on to my baby and cause them to need a spinal tap, thank you very much. RANT OVER!
I am glad your dog is okay too! I don't know how I would handle something happening to Cheyenne (my border collie) right now.
Angela (or whoever it was) I am so jealous that you are that dilated and effaced! I hope I receive similar news at my appointment Monday! (It's funny how I went from stressing so much to keep him in there, but now I am like "2 weeks little man!" 
I hoped that I haven't completely disregarded too many posts that I have missed over the last week... My hands are throbbing, so I am not up to toggling back and forth between old posts and here to make sure I hit everything!


----------



## Excited4First

I've noticed that Gerber onsies are TINY compared to others. I have a 3-6 one that is smaller than newborn.

Thank you KT!! I can't wait until Tuesday so my hubby is home everyday for the summer! I know you must be relieved to be off. :)

Anybody NOT having Braxton Hicks contractions?? I haven't felt one?!


----------



## Bug222

Glad you are ok KT (well as ok as you can be). 

I got the TDAP shot a couple of weeks ago. My dr said it was fine to get and it would provide extra immunity to baby. 

I think I am getting the occasional contraction... a couple times over the last few days I have gotten this really intense pain/tightening across my whole tummy.


----------



## angieloo

I totally agree about the hand washing! My biggest problem is how to approach my DH's step mom. She smokes- always outside about twice a day. My problem is I don't want her cuddling with Ben unless she wears a coat and takes it off after smoking or changes her clothes and of course washes her hands. If I'm being honest I would also want her to wait 20 minutes after smoking before touching Ben. 
It's Going to be July so I realize asking someone to wear a coat outside is ridiculous, and so is asking them to change their clothes.... 

I guess I just gave no idea how to approach the subject since I don't want to be rude- I just don't want Ben around smoke in anyway- second hand, third hand, anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## angieloo

Bug222 said:


> Glad you are ok KT (well as ok as you can be).
> 
> I got the TDAP shot a couple of weeks ago. My dr said it was fine to get and it would provide extra immunity to baby.
> 
> I think I am getting the occasional contraction... a couple times over the last few days I have gotten this really intense pain/tightening across my whole tummy.

I'm getting these too!!! They're pretty painful- I hate getting them in public because I feel weird breathing heavy and bending over in pain in front of random strangers :) lol. I'm sure I look crazy


----------



## Excited4First

Angie, I am the same way about the smoking. I have a feeling that once baby is here I really won't care what I say to people and I'll speak my mind about asking them to wash their hands. I feel like I may have reservations about speaking my mind now, but I know that once baby is here I won't give a damn because he/she will be the most important! Anybody got any ideas of *nice* ways of saying it? I'm drawing a blank, lol!!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. Glad you are well. Thanks for info on fever stuff. I'm interviewing a pediatrician Friday. Can't wait to quiz her. Haha. 
Angela and kt- ohmygoodness. I had no idea what was wrong with me. My hands are swollen and my joints in them hurt. Also with my right, sometimes I go to grap something and my whole hand tingles. I was flippin out over it. I was like ...well it's my right and not my left primarily so I'm not having a heart attack. It's the weirdest thing. I've got to address this with my dr next week but for today I have a question...please tell me this goes away after pregnancy!!! Ive never felt anything like it. I told my hubby- I think I've developed really bad arthritis or something. I've been worried so thanks. I mean sorry y'all hurt too but glad to know its semi common.

Ali, I had several Braxton hicks about 25-37 weeks I think it was. Nothing at all lately. Don't worry. My dr said normal so don't even think about it.

Bug!!!!!!! You're having the real thing it sounds like. How badly did it hurt? Oh my! The pain I'm anticipating is making me nervous already. Ha


----------



## Flagirl

I always forget something. Typical!
Canada- its the oddest thing. I feel stupid kind of bc I want to disregard the labels sometimes and just eyeball it and see what I think. Many of the labels make no sense.


----------



## Excited4First

Who wants to share their bump pics!? I think I may have dropped. What do you ladies think?

Dress = 35 weeks
Shirt/shorts = 36 weeks

:flower: :flower:
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 118.1 KB
Views: 6









36 weeks.JPG
File size: 108.4 KB
Views: 5









36 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## angieloo

Your bumps is so cute!!!! Def looks like you've dropped

I can't believe how close we are. Kt will go first if I had to guess- then Angela maybe? :). It will be fun to see what order we go in.

After we have our little ones we should have a thread in the baby club for us to keep chatting


----------



## Excited4First

Thanks Angie!! It definitely will be fun to see what order we go in. I'm really wishing for late June, we'll see.. :) I agree, we should keep in touch in our own baby club thread. Even though I'm sure we won't be getting on as frequently when we have our LOs! It will be so exciting to see everyone's babes.


----------



## Canada8

angieloo said:


> Your bumps is so cute!!!! Def looks like you've dropped
> 
> I can't believe how close we are. Kt will go first if I had to guess- then Angela maybe? :). It will be fun to see what order we go in.
> 
> After we have our little ones we should have a thread in the baby club for us to keep chatting


I agree! We definitely should start a baby club thread afterwards....my guess is

1. KT
2. Bug222
3. Albs
4. Angela
5. Excited4first

so far that's what I think


----------



## Canada8

I will post my bump pics later....just taking my DS to the waterpark


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
Super cute! And it does look a bit lower.
Mine hasnt. She moves down and gets low then eventually comes back up. Shes not ready:( :) ha

I def think kt and angela and bug are first 3. Idk where everyone else will be but I def think Canada and I will be in the back. But you never ever know bc these babies can do whatever they want. It will be interesting for sure


----------



## Canada8

Yup flagirl we are prob gonna be the last two lol


----------



## Canada8

1. 20wks 
2. 27wks
3. 30 wks
4. 33wks
5. 35wks

My tummy is still very high....so Im guessing I won't be early lol
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









27wks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









30wks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









33 wks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









35wks.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bug222

yes we should def make a baby group after all our little ones are here!!! 

Beautiful bump Canada! I will try and take one this afternoon! 

Flagirl- they def felt like the real thing... not super intense pain but very very uncomfortable... luckily I haven't had any more in the last couple of days.


----------



## angieloo

What a night I've had. I woke up at 3:30 with the worst headache and stomach pain. I took some Tylenol, drank some water and tried taking a bath. I had to crawl from the bath to the toilet as I started vomiting like crazy. Then every time I vomit I would get a contraction that was so painful. 
I was actually really worried labor was starting 4weeks early. 
After vomiting every 30 minutes till 7 am we called our Dr. We had to wait three hours with no water and see if it continued. I vomited every hour till 10 and just when we decided to go to the hospital if I did it again- I stopped and was able to sleep till 11.
Now I've kept some toast and lots of water down and resting up. Thank goodness my 36 week apt is tomorrow.

I've been sick lots of times before, but having contractions while you're vomiting is something I hope I never ever experience again. Dr says it was because of the pressure vomiting puts on your uterus- makes it contract. 

Hope you ladies are having a much better start to your week!


----------



## Bug222

oh angieloo that sounds horrible! :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better now.


----------



## Dani12

So I got my 36 week scan done today, my little one is 5lbs 15oz. We didn't get a clear photo of her face today, due to her having one of her feet in her mouth lol. I'm currently waiting for the results of my 3 hour glucose test, I'll find out wednesday if I have gestational diabetes.

i've uploaded a few recent photos of myself. In the scan of her looking forward, that was from last month and the other scan was from today. The photo of my bump was taken last weekend as well as the one with my mother.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-14_14-12-50_581.png
File size: 459.4 KB
Views: 3









2012-06-11_16-39-42_661.png
File size: 407.7 KB
Views: 3









momandi.png
File size: 470.4 KB
Views: 8









35weekbump.png
File size: 455.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ktskittle

Beautiful photos ladies!!!
Angie... Ugh! I am so sorry! That is awful! I hope your appointment goes well!
As far as labor predictions... I am not sure if I will be first... Angela's cervix is much more favorable than mine as of her visit last week. I had an appt today and he is measuring 37 weeks, and my cervix is 40% effaced (which is great for 35 weeks) and he is at -1 station which is REALLY freaking low. The midwife was like "wow" his head is way down here.... I am like "tell me about it!" 
And beating Bug's section date would mean I have him at or before 37 weeks. Hmmmm. I dunno! I would LOVE to have him right at 37 weeks, but knowing my luck, after all this preterm labor worry, he would wait until my 39 week induction date to come! LOL! Ever since school has let out for the summer, and I have been able to sleep all day, I haven't had nearly as many contractions. We shall see I guess!!!


----------



## Bug222

ok bump picture.. kinda feel like a house
 



Attached Files:







35+3.JPG
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- super cute pic. You do not look like a house!!!! And i totally forgot about your set date. Yea kt I agree with you.

Canada- love them and yea we are last but I'm getting ready as fast as I can just in case. Ha. Stomach felt super hard and tight 2 times tonight and I felt a lot of pressure. Idk exactly what it was but it's first time that's ever happened to me. I had a few bh's around 25 weeks or so. But nothing since then. I'll talk to drat next appt. maybe just a practice contraction.

I've washed and organized most of clothes. I got all her swaddle muslin blankets finished tonight. So I'm making progress. Goal is set- everything totally done and put together and organized etc by June 30. That puts me at 37 weeks but I think it will be ok.


----------



## Flagirl

Dani,
Great pix. Did they estimate how big they think she will be when born?


----------



## Flagirl

Really sorry I'm always doing multiple postings. I'm going to try to quit it and get organized. 
Angieloo. Just saw that. Omg. Bless you ! I hope your way better soon and nothing else happens. 

I added the car ticker bc I saw it and though it was hysterical.


----------



## ktskittle

Hi FLAgirl, you are funny.
Bug: Cute pic!!! You do not look like a house!

I guess I will join all of you in posting a couple pics.... The baseball game was towards the end of the night Friday, so my makeup is gone, hair is starting to frizz (thanks georgia humidity), and I am starting to get puffy... and THAT is when my dh decided he needed a pic of me at the game. Seriously!?! Why not 4 hours ago when we got here?!? lol.
 



Attached Files:







braves.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 5









DSCN2067 small.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dani12

Flagirl - They estimated for her to be 6lbs15oz when she's born. I think she may be more if she comes her due date.


----------



## Excited4First

Great looking ladies here!! Love to see the preggie bellies! I have been having menstrual-like cramps all morning. Braxton hicks?? Or what?!


----------



## angieloo

Kt- you look adorable! Great pregnancy mama glow :)

Excited: sounds like contractions to me- are you timing them?


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
You better be timing those!!!!!!! Oh my goodness. This is all making me nervous. I'm starting to anticipate it like majorly. 

Dani,
That's a good size. Not too big or small. What size clothes are you taking to the hospital?
And that's a question for all you ladies. At my hospital, once she is born she doesn't leave my room. She doesn't go to s nursery unless medically necessary. The rooms are built to support sleeping family members and her roller bassinet etc. so I figured I might as well but putting her in my clothes and my blankets so we get used to everything at once. That's the hospitals theory on not taking her to a nursery. Of course, nurses will help and come to room etc ESP if you have had c section etc but no need to take her off then on last day give her to you and it be super stressful. Makes sense to me. But I do not know what size clothes to take. It's a fact, that ultrasounds are known to be off by up to 1lb when predicting size. So even if they tell me she could still be bigger or smaller but if they were totally right I've been told by moms and nurses that it all depends on length and other things as t what size will fit best. Lemme know what y'all think about this and what y'all a planning on taking. They are going to feel her next week and start telling me what size they yhink but they've already told me that they know she is near average bc my stomach is exactly where it should be but they can't say for sure how big she will be.

My hands are absolutely killing me. I feel bad for all of of you at are having this too.nhorrible. Right is the worst. Hurts them it is numb. Speaking of, where is angelasd?? I haven't seen on her on in a few or am I just overlooking something. I know I keep saying that about people but it's only a matter of time berfore one of us goes MiA and its bc a baby is here!!!!!!!! WOW! 
I don't ow if I'm ready or not!!!!
What is wrong with me??? I'm excited then I'm like oh no! I'm not sure about this! Anybody elea feel this way sometimes?


----------



## Bug222

Fla- I am taking newborn/0-3 size to the hospital. Things are the same here and baby/DH stay with me the whole time. If baby ends up being a whopper I figured I would just call a family member to pick up the bigger stuff we have at home. 

I def feel the same way.. some moments I am beside myself with excitement and another I am terrified!!! 

I am getting crampy feelings too this morning... but then I just started peeing blood again so I think it is def UTI related. Kinda frustrating that the bloody urine seems to be the first symptom I get.


----------



## angieloo

I def feel that way. I'm so ready for Ben to be here, but when I thought he was coming yesterday I started freaking out that it was too soon! Lol- guess its totally normal.

My hands get crampy too during the day- hopefully it doesn't get worse!

I had my 36week apt today and everything looks great. Ben is est at 5 lbs 7 oz. I'm not dilated yet, but my cervix is 50% softened and Ben is in a -1 station so he's pretty low :)


----------



## Excited4First

Whatever I was feeling just went away.. So no timing. I was starting to get a little worried because I was also having (TMI) diarrhea all morning. Looking up early labor signs those are all listed under it, who knows!! All I know is.. I don't quite feel ready, lol!

Flagirl, our baby won't be leaving our room either once I have him/her. They don't have a nursery in our hospital. They used to but since remodeling and adopting this "Baby Care/Friendly" (I forget if it's care or friendly..lol) initiative they have changed things like that. 

As far as what clothes to bring, I have packed neutral newborn, boy NB and girl NB onesies with little pants/shorts. Then I packed two 0-3 month neutral onesies and two gowns. I have a feeling baby will just be in a gown as it seems like it will be the easiest!! 

Anybody else actually getting an ultrasound this late? I asked about it and they said that they will not be giving me another one since there is no reason to. So.. I don't even have an estimate of how much baby weighs or will weigh at birth?! :shrug:


----------



## Dani12

I'm taking 0-3 months with me, her actual home going outfit is 3 months.... I may end up changing it even though it's packed in the hospital bag already.


----------



## Canada8

i packed a premee, newborn and 0-3month outfit just in case

At my hospital, the babies have to stay in the room with the parents...no more nurseries for security purposes....they even put security alarms on mommy, daddy and baby....we can't even leave without baby until discharged...I love it


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
So crazy you mention that. I asked about ultrasound then asked another dr then another. They all said no more. So I googled it and went to mayo clinic website among others. Clearly there are some on here that sr getting them bc medically necessary to check etc but a typical normal pregnancy there is no medical reason to get one after 20 weeks. Nothing new can be gained by doing it if it's a run of the mill pregnancy. I know Angela and kt are having them. Of cr multiples have them and if you stomach isnt measuring normal you get them. No fetal movement and they will def do one. Gestational diabetes women ge them every week at the end to make sure baby isn't huge etc, but you are right most of us won't have one unless we pay for it just for fun. My dr feels and makes an estimate. I guess if you have been doing it for 20 years you get that good at it. But I kept wondering why aren't they doing an ultrasound so that led me down the above path. I had once at 27 weeks bc I didn't feel her much. She was fine and it is probably due to anterior placenta. I also had some others including one at 30 weeks bc i paid for them for fun. They say now the babies are too cramped to really see them just for fun.

Thanks for all info. Think nb and some 0-3 months that run small would be good. 
Ali,
I admire you for waiting to find out sex. We were going to then didn't. It would have driven me nuts so glad I didn't but it's so neat. You've got to be so flippin excited to find out.


----------



## Canada8

I went to my 35 4days OB appt...my baby is measuring 37wks...I also lost one pound. I asked my OB if I could get a 36wk growth scan because I really want to know approx how much she would weigh...he said I really don't need one as I am healthy, but since I keep on bugging him for one, he is letting me have one on Friday. He told me it is not a normal practice to do anymore scans at this stage unless there is a specific reason such as low fetal movement, low amniotic fluid or position....he is also allowing me to do it as he is currently training another doctor so I asked to be their test patient.....lol.......he said its cause I want another picture....he is right....lol


----------



## Flagirl

NICE JOB Canada. That's awesome! I might get another one if I just can't stand it but I'll have to pay unless I made up a story which I'm not going to do. I'd rather just pay for it but I know people that have. I wish my dr was training someone.... Haha :)


----------



## Flagirl

Canada. You are the last baby now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i was wondering when it changed. Are you setting up our new spot for after babies are nor or who is doing it? I wish we could just stay here bc i know this ome so well. Lol. I'm a creature of habit


----------



## Excited4First

:rofl: Canada, that is funny!!! Claire, we are SOO excited to find out!! That surprise will be the biggest of our life! I really feel like it's a girl.. so it will probably be a boy! Either way, we will be thrilled as we really aren't hoping for one or the other. Interesting info on the ultrasounds. It makes sense and it doesn't really bother me because, like you said, if everything is measuring fine then there's no reason. But I would love to have a little peek of our baby! I never did get a good 3d/4d scan. My last one was at 28 weeks and I requested it when I fainted and fell on my belly during the Glucose Tolerance Test. 

I can't believe we are so close and we're talking about making a thread for when we have our babies! AH!!


----------



## Canada8

i know! I'm so excited my ticker changed! whoot whoot! It changed today actually.....I can create a thread and add it to my signature and when we start popping out the babies we can transfer over to it......how does that sound


----------



## Canada8

ok Thread is up and running ready for us to continue our mommy journeys! The link is a part of my signature


----------



## Flagirl

Yay thanks Canada. I'll bookmark it now


----------



## angieloo

Yay! Thanks Canada! Good for you on getting your scan:)

I had a scan without asking so it must depend on the Dr


----------



## angieloo

So after talking with my mom I just realized I forgot to tell you ladies the best part of my apt:

The Dr checked my cervix- which hurt- and I focused past the pain because I figured it would be over sooner if I didn't squirm around.
Well my dr says labor will likely be easier for me than most women because I barely flinched when he checked the cervix and most women can't stand it.

This has to be the best news ever!!! I'm so nervous about labor so it was reassuring to hear that he thinks I have a great pain tolerance for it


----------



## Excited4First

Full term today ahhhh :happydance: :happydance:! Have an appt today but shes not doing anything special. Just getting my results back from GBS test. Angie I had my cervix checked lest Wednesday and dont remember feeling anything?! And I have a veryyyyyy low pain tolerance... Maybe she was really gentle lol! That's awesome though! Did she say if you're dilated? I was only a cm lest week.


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,

Why is your glucose test so late? I'm hoping she checks me next week just so I know. But I'm behind you guys :(.


----------



## ktskittle

Checking my cervix didn't hurt me either... Maybe that is why my Dr. said "I think you will do just fine when you are in labor." I assumed it was something he reassuringly tells everyone. Lol. 
The reason I am having an ultrasound Monday is due to him measuring 97th percentile.

FLAgirl... I am sorry you are having the same hand issues as I. Ugh! It sucks!!

Angela?!? Where are ya girl! I know your cervix sounded quite favorable a week or so ago?!? Did you have your baby??


----------



## Excited4First

Claire, it was for my Group B Strep test. Not GTT. You'll prob get it done at 36 weeks. But funny thing is my OB didn't even mention the results today. I totally forgot to ask and didn't think about it until I left.. lol. Hopefully everything was ok and it means I'm negative for it. I'll make sure next week though! 

He said my cramping was just my body getting ready for birth.. that a REAL contraction will feel like a charlie horse in my stomach and will take my breath away! I'm glad he explained it like that because I have no idea what to expect and that kind of puts it into perspective. 

:flower:


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
Gotya. I have group strep b already they tested me. I'll get antibiotics during labor. 

I think we will know what it feels like but i still worry. Ha. I'm a baby too and I don't want an epidural if possible. Yea right but maybe I can do it. I keep telling myself - you can do this over and over. My mom says I'm low. But.... I don't think I'm very low. She moves a lot up and down still


Is everyone got me waiting for cervix to be checked so I can see if it hurts!!!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Since everyone isn't working this has become a lot busier. Yay! As if I don't have enough to do but when Im laying around its fun to read what everyone says. 
Angelasd hasn't been on in a while. I'm wondering if she has had her baby!!!!! 

What did everyone decided on monitors? I've narrowed it down to withings or Motorola.


----------



## Dani12

I passed my 3 hour glucose test, no GD for me. The doctor advised me to change my diet last week and I did. I cut out juices with sugar in them, cut out red meats, cut back on my carbs, started eating a salad a day and drinking more water also vegan hazelnut milk. And I ended up losing 2 pounds between this past friday and today.


----------



## angieloo

Yay for passing Dani! My weight gain has really slowed- I haven't lost anything, but barely gaining comparing to the beginning of this trimester.


----------



## Excited4First

It has been a lot busier Claire! As for monitors.. I still don't have any. Baby will be in our bedroom for a bit so I guess I don't need to get them straight away. Which Motorola ones were you referring to?? 

About the epidural.. yeah I am a super baby and I am quite positive I will be getting one. I would love to say I did it naturally but if the help is there I am 98% sure I'll be taking advantage of it. I would like to do the majority of my early labor in the bath in my delivery room. It's not a huge birthing tub but just a larger tub. I feel like just being in the water will really help. 

I went to a friend's pool today while he was working and it felt SOOOOO GOOD. I wish I could live at the pool.. that weightless feeling is amazing. 

That's awesome Dani, yay for losing 2 pounds. I gained 2 pounds since last week and the nurse who weighed me made a little comment... :blush: :nope: :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## Bug222

I haven't had my cervix checked.. maybe cause I won't be delivering vaginally they won't bother? My OB did make the comment that he wasn't surprised that I was feeling a lot of pressure down low, but didn't say what station baby is at. They didn't do the Group B strep test either??

So yesterday I was convinced I had another UTI... my urine was pink and I was peeing out blood clots.. I had my OB appt and he thought the same thing so put me on abx and sent a urine spec. We have a service that we can look up our lab results online so I did today... there is no bacterial growth but a large amount of hemoglobin. Not really sure what this means now??? 

Fla- I got the Motorolla monitor... seems great so far! The camera is really good, and you can see well even in the night vision. 

Apparently I waited till third tri to gain all of my weight.. I put op 5 lbs in the last 2 weeks (oops). My OB didn't say anything to me though... I don't feel like I am eating any more... in fact I am rarely ever hungry.


----------



## Canada8

I lost 1 pound this past week....I am having trouble getting hungry at the moment

I too haven't bought my monitor as yet but was thinking tone motorola as well.
I did my strep B on Tuesday

Oh I am most def getting all the drugs I can so to not feel labour....I have no interest in feeling anything lololol

I haven't had my cervix checked as yet, but from what I remember with my son, I felt so violated...lololol....I was screaming and yelling I feel like calling 911....but I am also a drama queen when it comes to pain lol


----------



## ktskittle

Lol. Canada, you are too funny! 
I am getting a Vtech Digital Monitor that is REALLY cheap for digital... https://www.walmart.com/ip/VTech-Safe-and-Sound-1.9-GHz-Digital-Audio-Baby-Monitor/19717412
My sister has a motorola video monitor that she is going to give me once the baby moves out of our room... (She is still using it for her 11 month old.) If she feels like she still needs a monitor at that point, she will just borrow the vtech one from us.
I THINK that I might be getting my first stretch marks. =-( Baby dropped again and I noticed some faint squigly lines low near my bikini line. It is hard to see because I have to use a mirror, but they MIGHT be early stretch marks??? They are really faint though. When I saw them, I got all ticked off and said "enough is enough... I have less than 2 weeks until I am full term, and I want him to come on the day I turn 37 weeks!" So I took my big behind outside (in the blazing 90 degree Georgia heat) and walked over one and half miles on a hilly road. Lol. When I got home, my workout clothes were soaked in sweat. Gross! (Don't worry, I took a huge jug of water and my dog with me, and drank all 64 ounces on the walk!) I think I am starting to get to the point of being DONE. Between my throbbing hands and the feeling that with each passing day it becomes harder for me to do little things like stand up from our couch... I am done! I am usually so active and energetic.. I want my groove back. lol


----------



## angieloo

Lol kt!!!! That cracked me up because I totally agree! I have one small line that goes through my belly button that appeared last week- hate it.

I would be thrilled if he came right at 38 or 39 weeks. I have too much going on before then an I really don't want to wait till 40 weeks.

DH is still hoping for a Fourth of July baby- which would be exactly a week early.

I've been using an exercise ball to help open my hips and I think I'm going to start bouncing on it next week:) he's already in position- just needs to get motivated :)


----------



## Excited4First

I used to be heavier when I was younger so I already have some faded stretch marks. I haven't gotten any new ones but I have a feeling they will pop up NOW or in the next 2-3 weeks when I'm just about to have baby. Lol... that would be my luck. 

Kt, go you for all that walking. I think I would die. But I really need to do some walking. We have a nice park by the beach and I think hubby and I will be headed there soon.. it's supposed to help things along so I need to try. Also have started to dtd every night... :blush: lol, but honestly I feel so NOT sexy!!! OH is great though and makes me feel wonderful even though I feel like a HOUSE. 

We have our 1 year wedding anniversary coming up on the 19th. He is totally crappy when it comes to giving gifts.. he is the type that always asks "Do you want anything?" WHY, YES, of course I do, it's our anniversary!!! But I _don't_ want you to ask what I want?! Anybody have an OH like this?

:flower:


----------



## Flagirl

Lmao Canada. Me too. I'm a big baby

Kt- don't stress. You've done so well. That's a big baby. 

I don't have any yet! But I said yet! Apparently she is done getting long but gaining weight. Im hoping she comes in 2.5 weeks. How great would that be! I guess we are all wishing for that!! My next appt is wednesday. Can't wait She told me that if at any time coming up I was walking around 2+ centimeters dilated then they wouldn't stop it. Clearly I def don't want it to be before 37 weeks but 37.5 is fine or anything before July 25 bc on July 25 (5days past due) I'm going to be out jogging. I'm serious.. I'm miserable. I sleep great bc soooo tired. I'm not taking naps but bc I'm sleeping so hard by the time i wake up my bladder is so full that m hurting. Like for real in bad pain!! Like I want to cry kind of. Anyone else??? Yea so over it. I want her here ASAP!!! Hs


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
I have opp problem believe it or not. My hubby makes me look bad sometimes. He does more for me than I do for him. :( that's bad but I'm not big into gifts Odd I know but..... I'd just say yea I want something and I want use your imagination and pick it out. Lola


----------



## Excited4First

I got to see my friend's 2 week old little girl last night and it REALLY makes me want our baby right now!!! I am starting to get impatient! But I just have this feeling I will go overdue... lol. 

Claire, I wouldn't mind that problem!! I am not good with gifts either. I really appreciate heartfelt little hand-made things rather than material things. I don't know why he doesn't understand this?! Even if he just made a card for me, I would be happy. I bet I won't even get a card! I've even gotten him a first father's day card. 

Anybody doing something for the father's day? I mean I guess it's technically not the "first" because baby is on the inside, but I thought it would be cute..

Yes to the peeing thing.. omg sometimes when I wake up at night I have to rollll myself out of bed and when I stand up the pressure is almost unbearable. I can't wait to have my baby! 

:flower:


----------



## angieloo

Ali my DH is def like that- we've been married four years now so I usually say- these are the presents that would be nice and then he picks from the list:) lol- there's not a lot of surprise element, but it works for us :)


----------



## Flagirl

Ok done! I bought the Motorola 3.5 digital video monitor. Great reviews all around. Seems like a sound purchase. 

Omg. Had my first real contraction this am. Got out of shower and was putting on lotion and my whole stomach got hard and it hurt. I had to sit down. Just one and it quit. I am starting to freak bc it's getting so close.

We met with a recommended pediatrician today. We liked her so we are going to quit our search and use her. Does everyone have theirs?


----------



## Canada8

I had my growth scan today....baby is weighing approx 6pounds 11ounces!! She is weighing big!

My DH is so like that.....men can be so clueless


----------



## Flagirl

Canada- you do not look like you're carrying a baby that big! But that's great. She will be healthy and happy:) How much did they say she should be weighing? I'm asking bc I was reaming about week 35 tonight and one site said one weight and another was way off that. They were also huge discrepancies with how long she should be.


----------



## Canada8

My tech said based on her weight she is weighing a week and a half ahead.."she never said exactly what the avg weight is, but said my baby will most likely be over 8 pounds


----------



## Canada8

I read on one site 36wks avg is 5.8pounds


----------



## Flagirl

Canada,
How big was your first baby? I've heard a lot of people say that their babies are similar.

I accidentally went to the other thread canada created. I know this may seem whatever but there's people on there I have no clue who they are and one posted that the thread may be moved or shut down bc our babies aren't born yet?????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

I thought the same thing flagirl- I was like.... Who are these people??? Lol- they must be from other July babies threads :)

I'm so achy lately- is anyone else achy all over and especially in the lower area? I feel like my hips are splitting apart sometimes


----------



## Bug222

I am really feeling the the aches! I had my baby shower today.. it was great but I am absolutely exhausted... I never thought it would wear me out so much!!! 

Pic of my mum and I from the shower...
 



Attached Files:







baby shower.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dani12

i've been feeling achy in the belly button area since thursday then the LO's movements decreased drastically and had me nervous. so I spent half the day in L&D today being monitored. i'm convinced LO does things on her own time lol because as soon as I got to the hospital and they strapped those monitors on me she had a fit. she kept on kicking at the monitors lol. they didn&#8217;t check how much I&#8217;m dialated because the heart monitor and sonagram was good enough to see she&#8217;s doing good and will not be coming out yet..... well today. I wish they did check it though, because the nurse said I was having contractions. All is well though, thank God.

and starting today, I have to monitor her kicks and nudges within the hour after I eat dinner. once she kicks and whatnot within the hour 10 times, i'm okay but if she doesn't.... I have to make a trip back to the hospital :(


----------



## Canada8

I am very achey in my lower parts.....I feel like she is going to fall out!

My son was 7'3 but I know this one will be bigger I cam feel it

If they close it, I will just start another one July 1......lol


----------



## Excited4First

That's crazy they are "threatening" to shut it down?!? I am also achey. Spent a lot of time walking yesterday around a big wholesale store and keep losing little bits of my plug. Cramping at times.. I know it's nothing but every twinge I feel I get excited, lol. It does feel like baby's head is just going to drop through me though, omg. My poor pelvis!! Baby seems to have slowed down movement wise, but it is probably due to it just being cramped in there. Also, I haven't felt baby have hiccups in about a week! Anybody else?? Strange because I'd feel them 2-3 times a day. 

I can't believe how freaking fast July is coming!

Bug, I love the pic! You look fabulous!

Dani, hope you feel those movements after dinner!

Happy Father's Day to all your hubbys out there. :)

:flower:


----------



## Canada8

Has anyone heard from Angela?


----------



## Flagirl

Canada,
Several days ago I was like where is Angelasd. Nothing! She has gone Mia. I'm thinking she may have had her baby but I don't know of course. I don't remember her saying she was going to be gone.
For the record ladies!!!!!!!!! Everyone better atleast remember within the first week of having the baby to get on and at least say I had the baby etc. i realize we will all be tired and excited and busy but atleast just let everyone know in a super short post so then we can wait calmly until you come back to update us or post a pic. Please:)

Dani,
My baby girl did that to me ant 27 weeks. They did montiotors for the fetal non stress test and she was fine. She was hiccuping and I didn't know it bc couldn't feel her that was after my glucose test disaster
Now she has been hiccuping 2x a day which is rare for her. I actually was worried she was doing it too much!!!!!
But with my anterior placenta I am jut now feeling what a lot of you have been feeling for a while. 
My ob said a lot of times movement will significantly decrease in the little while right before labor. When they get head actually down in birth canal they will move less. 

Bug you do look great. Cute outfit. Glad you had so much fun.

Aches!!!!!!!!!! I'm so aches it's ridiculous. I hurt. My hands are killing me so badly that I cannot open a brand new bottle of water. Gripping it to twist is excruciating!!! I'm waking up at night hurting,. My knees hurt and my feet are so swollen. I know that's a lot of hurting but I think it's the hormones and my joints are susceptible to it. I'm just that unlucky prego person :( My hips not so much though. Are you all saying I have that to look forward to?????? Hhaha. 

Is everyone napping a lot? I'm not and I probably need to be. I am sitting. Or and more.. I'll do something for like 10 mins then find a place to sit. It's like a impulsive behavior I have- look for a place to sit ASAP.
 
On another note. Her furn will be here , delivered and set up on June 29!!! I will post pix ASAP..did I push it to the limit or what???? I'm such a planner too. Can't believe I did that and it hasn't driven me crazy.. Guess there's too much going on. But I confirmed this am. Will be here on the Friday. Exact
Y 3 weeks to the exact DAY before we expect her bc due date is Friday July 20. Unreal


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo I know it sounds tacky but I really hate to have to sift through a bunch of other peoples stuff. Not trying to be rude but "............ Idk any of them. Surely they can see Canada posted it so if they don't know who Canada is then..da da da


----------



## Flagirl

Okmok multiple post again but I have to catch you guys ASAP you log on again... I'm totally nauseous kind of but atleast have no appetite in afternoons /nights now. Just started 2 days ago. WHAT IN THE HELL IS GOING ON?????????? Does anyone know? Is this common? What's wrong with me?


----------



## angieloo

ME!!! I am so sick all the time now- I just feel queasy. It sounds like it's to keep us from having too much in our system at one time for delivery. I was doing lots of reading about it and that was the most common thing. I also read that it's one of the earliest signs of labor- usually a week or two before labor you start getting sick to your stomach- we'll see if it's true I guess :)

I'm also feeling like Ben is going to fall our and he's treating my lower insides like a punching bag- it hurts so bad I just want to cry sometimes. Especially since my vagina feels like a wishbone that is being spilt in two. - sorry to be so graphic- I'm just so tired and so ready for him to be here!

Maybe Angela did have her baby- everything sounded favorable for and early birth last time she posted:)


----------



## Excited4First

I don't have the sickness thing.. but if it possibly meant labor was approaching soon I would be ok with it.. HAHA. OK yes the vagina being split like a wishbone is totally spot on.. Claire, I'm afraid you better gear up for some major pelvic pain. It SUCKS. And :rofl: :rofl: I thought the same thing about the others on the thread!!!! I didn't know if you ladies knew them from before I joined you all though!

I agree, we definitely need to log on to update each other right after we have our babies. I will probably be updating in the hospital!

Hope the queasiness eases for you girls. I am still eating like a freaking cow. :dohh:


----------



## Bug222

I have been super nauseated too the last couple of days!!! Can barely eat anything, and still having loose stools daily. 

Excited4- yeah now that you mention it I haven't felt any hiccups in a while... bay used to get them a few times a day. Hah no room for hiccuping now!!! 

Doing pretty much anything really wears me out!!!! Hah I can barely sit up on my own if I am leaning back too far!!!!


----------



## Canada8

i too feel like she is just going to drop out lol

I am also always very tired, especially after I eat....I was feeling nauseated last week, but it has since passed....I think its cause baby is squishing everything inside 

Yes bug222 EVERYTHING wears me out!! it is ridiculous lol! even walking up the stairs makes me feel like i just ran a marathon. When is you c-section again bug222?? next week right?


----------



## Canada8

has harrietO posted pics of Claire anywhere as yet??


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- lol. Your better stick your hand in your mouth before baby decides to show you and create some more room for hicupping. I am not wishing hat on you but last night I had round lig pain!!!! I was like wth. Ha I'm stove thats what it way though

Yep nauseous here. A couple contractions the other day. Nothing since. I haven't lost my plug I don't think bcid think I would know if I had. No pelvic pain either. Joint pain only
2 weeks is ok with me though. That woul make me 37.5. I don't wan her to come an earlier than that. Unless of course she is totally developed and ready which if the were the case I'd be fine with it bu I've read so much. Some as I had my baby a 37 weeks and it never had any problems. Thenothers say I went into labor at 38.5 weeks and baby still needed help breathing. So who knows?

Sheis super super active the last 2 days. Shes busy busy all day doing something. Very little resting time it seems, seems odd but I'm just glad she's active bc ob told me there's no such thing as too active. An active baby is a healthy baby exctept very close o delivery they will be more still .

Y'all my hands and feet hurt soooooo badly I don't know if I can take the pelvic pain so maybe that will skip me. Seriously! :wacko: when does it start? 36 weeks or 37. I'll be 36 on Friday. Bless America. I will be in tears. 


I bet Angela did. Surely bc I'm about to go back and look but it's been a while since she was on. Or atleas it Seems like maybe a week or so


----------



## Flagirl

Angelas last post was june 8th as far as I can see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

My pelvic pain started at the end of my 35th week and has gotten progressively worse everyday. It comes and goes throughout the day. I notice it the most after I walk for awhile and then sit down. When I go to get up again I feel like I'm being split. It happens randomly too when Ben moves down further- but the walking and sitting does it every time


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo since you are the one that told me I will be cussing you under my breath if this starts this week:) since you are the bearer of bad news 
I cant imagine 
I'm serious ill be in tears for sure. Never thought pain in my hands would make me want to cry. I can't imagine what people with rheumatoid arthritis feel like. Bless them all


----------



## ktskittle

UGh! I just wrote the longest message and than it dissappeared... My hand hurts too much to replicate all of it so here's the main stuff>>
Bug! Glad your shower was a success and cute pic!
FLA: Yes on the hands, ugh! And now my feet have decided to join... They look like Fred Flinstone or the michelin man or the marshmallow man from ghostbusters. And if I press my finger into the top of my foot it will sink down until it hits bone and then when I pull it away, a deep indentation will stay behind for a while. Pitted Edema is what it's called I guess... My Dr is having me check my BP daily now to watch for Pre Eclampsia.
I also think Angela must have had her baby. I will likely post when I am in labor because I will have my iphone and be getting an epidural, so will (hopefully) be sitting there NOT in pain for a while until it's time to push. (Wishful thoughts, anyone?!?)
Dani: Keep us updated about the movements!
Canada! Yay on a healthy babe! My ultrasound is tomorrow and I am super excited.. I am praying he sets an induction date!!! We shall see!


----------



## ktskittle

Nevermind... My ticker is fixed.


----------



## AngelaSD

LADIES I AM SOOOO SORRY!!

Start off my saying NO I have NOT had my baby girl yet! I had been training my replacement at work and didnt have a second to get on here lately at ALL and on top of it my HANDS ARE KILLING ME TOO!! :(( I have zero feeling in any of my fingers-both hands! Just the tips that are numb but its horrifc. My Dr wants me to go see a hand surgeon but I REALLY want to out off trying ANYTHING ((she thinks they willl either want to do cortizone shots or surgery) before she is here, I just feel like personally she is just so big inside me and I am so little I feellike she is just laying on every nerve in my body! :( I hurt so bad everyday, She moves, and it hurts, I get shooting stabbinbg sharp pains down my legs from her being on my nerves too. I have also been nauseated like you girls! I am 38 weeks today!! AH I cant wait to have her. Im finally off work though and would REALLY like sometime to myself before she comes though! I need to rest, I never just sit down and I need to. I just started bouncing on the ball this week, she is in position and really cant get any lower, My husband and I are starting to take walks everyday too,m I am so scared to be induced I want to try everything I can to get her out on our own. 

My nursery is complete so i will post pics tomorrow! I will load some of my maternity pics from the photo shoot too to share!

I would just iike to say too....you girls are the best! Its been SO nice going through this journey with ALL OF YOU and I am SO thankful to have found you girls! I PROMISE when she comes I will let you girls know ASAP!! PROMISE!! This has been such a wonderful journey....I can't believe we are all where we are right now.....seemed like just the other day we were talking about how we felt like things were going soooo slow and now its like OH MY GOODNESS WHERE DID THE TIME GO??!!! ....:hugs:


----------



## ktskittle

Yay! I am so glad all is well, but sorry you haven't had your baby! :-/ 
I never did get around to doing maternity photos... I sort of wish I had, but oh well.., I look forward to seeing yours! You will likely find that time starts dragging again once u are off work... It's been that way with me at least!


----------



## Canada8

Angela! So glad to hear from you. Sorry to head about your pains.....I feel you girl! You are now in the TWW! Yeah! I can't wait to see nursery and mat photos

Yes it I agree time does drag, but I'm enjoying my lazy time right now lol


----------



## Bug222

Angela- so great to hear from you!!!! Glad all is ok (well.. apart from the pain). Can't wait to see you mat pics and the pics of your nursery.. you are so close!!!

Kts-Hope your ultrasound goes well and you get a date!!!

Canada- my section is the 28th.. so basically 10 more days eeeek!

I can barely walk at all anymore... my back/hip pain was bad enough before with the fusion but now baby had dropped it is pretty much unbearable. I'm hoping the next 10 days go by super fast!!!


----------



## Canada8

ahhh bug222 that is just around the corner!! so excited and jealous!! you are team yellow right? so excited to hear the surprise


----------



## Excited4First

Angela, glad to hear from you and to know that you are well! Hope you get some time to rest and enjoy yourself before baby makes her appearance! Can't wait to see pics of your nursery!! I bet it's beautiful. :)

Bug, wow, 10 days!! Not long at all!!

:flower: 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Flagirl

Angela. Glad you're ok and nothing happened ( bad I mean ). I hope you feel better and ESP after you deliver. Im like you- avoid surgery at all cost. I agree with you. They want to do something before you have her???????

Bug- omgah. I'd be flipping if I knew the day. I'd be so excited and anxious etc. that's awesome 
I talk to her all the time and ask her if she knows what day. Ha. As if she could tell me if she did know. If I had a crystal ball I would totally look. I've always said that though

Kt
That's what I read. I checked my Bp this am and it was 107/77. It's always like that. So it's def not my blood pressure but my feet have been that way for about 3 weeks or so. Before they would swell maybe 1 time a week but then go away. It hasn't ever gone away. My hands are swollen a bit but it's mostly the joints in my hands. They hurt so badly. And my fingers tingle a lot and get numb sometimes.

Canada- I know you have lots going on. How are you making yourself relax? Please tell me. I'm having the hardest time just being lazy. My mind is on overtime thinking of all the things I need to do etc.. I need to relax some 

Anyone else like this? It's frustrating to me.


----------



## ktskittle

So, heres the result of my growth scan... He is nine flipping pounds!!! Wth! My dr said we cant induce til the 10th based on size slone, but My Bp was 133/83 and we just need the top number to go to 140 OR the bottom to 90 and they will induce me next Tuesday.... 8 days! Oh, and I am now 1-2 cm dilated and 70% effaced (1 week ago I was closed and 40%, so that's quick progress!)
My dr said that we will just hope I go into labor or my Bp will go up some and he thinks it likely will continue to go up! Ahhh! 
He also asked if I still wanted to "try and get this baby out of my vagina." I guess I'm allowed to opt for a c section at this point...


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- wow! That's a big boy!!!! Do they know why he's so big? I mean I know when they thought I had g diabetes they immediately said they were worried she would get too big but I think you said you don't have it. So just wondering if they know why he's that big.

I bet her getting anxious just waiting for the number to go up or something else. Hopefully you will just go into labor as they said and you can have him naturally with no major issues.


----------



## Flagirl

https://www.smartmompicks.com/summe..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com

And I specifically did not even look at this brand much bc of such poor reviews.... From moms and ratings websites alike. 
1.8 inch screen is small. How clear could picture be?


----------



## ktskittle

Big babies run in my family... My brother was born at 36 and a half weeks... 9.5 pounds! Ahhh! I need labor dust!


----------



## Bug222

OMG Kts- 9 lbs!!! Maybe you could do a little jumping on the spot before your next BP check and get that BP up a bit for when they do the reading :winkwink:


----------



## ktskittle

Seriously bug!!! I fully intend to do just that!


----------



## Excited4First

Omg KT.. I really hope things get moving quickly for you!!! Holy moly!!! :hugs:


----------



## angieloo

Omg kt!!! I would be doing lunges in the waiting room before my apt o get my BP up :)

I can't believe we start the babies part in 10 days- bug you're kicking us off:)


----------



## ktskittle

Okay, so reality just hit me and I have been bawling like a scaredy cat... I am totally freaked out that he won't come soon... I've been so relaxed and non chalant about the labor until now... It doesn't help that I went and looked at my paperwork and converted the estimated 4300 grams to pounds myself and saw that he's measuring 9 pounds 7 ounces! Ugh! And it still freaks me out that his head is measuring 42 and a half weeks!


----------



## angieloo

Oh kt :hugs:

I think we will all have those moments over one thing or another. I would be nervous about the size too, but I am sure it will work out with Him coming naturally early or with an induction:)


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- I know exactly how you feel bc I've done it 2x now. I've cried bc I was scared at the hospital tour and then here at home. I cried bc while I'm so so excited and we can't wait for her to get here this is also a life changing event ...it will never just be me and my hubby again etc. I'm not one of those people that doesn't really think thru every single thing probably to my detriment. 
I think we all trust our doctors and know that they will use their training and expertise to help us

Try nit to stress about what you can't control. That's what I'm trying to do. They have patients that have way mo serious issues than we do and sme with perfect pregnancies (whatever that is :) ) but we all will be ok.

I just was telling my friends, who has 2 toddlers, I'm so nervous and this and that and we talked and right as we got off the phone she said- aren't you glad we don't like in a rural village in Africa or Asia where they still have babies on dirt floors with no painkillers or any modern medicine. I just laughed and said- yep that puts it all in perspective for me:)


I'm starting to wake up early and earlier. I'm worn totally out by 3or 4 and need a nap but my waking up is getting super early. My b ody preparing itself?? 
Anyone else???????


----------



## ktskittle

Yup! Me! I keep getting up super early. Last night I was awake from 2-3:30 with painless contractions that were consistently 5 minutes apart. I decided to go back to sleep and see if they woke me up later if they started to hurt... No luck. Nothing this morning!


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: Kts!! Remember scan estimates can be off by quite a bit... a friend of mine had a growth scan that the estimated weight and the birth weight differed by 3 pounds! 

Busy day today.. Ob appt, pre-op bloodwork, anethesia consult and our last prenatal class... I think I am going to be exhausted!!! Ahhhhh.. single digits!!!


----------



## Canada8

Had my OB appt today.....Celina is still high so I will prob not be going early:(
I am sooo exhausted today! Plus there is a heat wave alert in Toronto for the next 3 days! I is deadly outside!

I am really starting to slow down and focus on relaxing in my bed. One last work appt tomorrow, then DONE!


----------



## angieloo

I'm def slowing down too- the heat isn't helping for sure- it was 92 here Sunday and I was dying anytime I went outside.

I had my apt today too and still not dilated:( my cervix is 60% thinned out, but now dilation yet.

I don't want Ben to come too early, but I am hoping he'll be a week early and not late!!


----------



## Flagirl

That's me Angeloo. Want her early but not too early. Ob appt tomorrow. I have a feeling im a little dilated but idk for sure until tomorrow. Surely they will check me! 


Canada! Dang. I bet my baby girl is still high too. I feel her back and butt up under my boobs so........... 

Bug!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omgah. You're so close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And I've heard that over and over abut scans being a fairly unreliable way to predict size. Sometimes they are right. Sometimes not.


----------



## Bug222

appts went well today. I have been cleared for a spinal which is a huge relief. Didn't check my cervix or anything as there really isn't any point. 

Glad everyone else's appts went well! Ok time for a nap!


----------



## angieloo

21 days!!!! 21 days!!! 21 days!!!!

I can't believe it's only 21 days till Ben is due!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Dr said she is head down and ready to go whenever my pituitary sends the signal........ So we wait!! Haha

Estimated she is about 6 lbs right now so she will be avg when born. Prob bw 7-8 . I think she will be 7.5 or less. Gut feeling...no clue why I say that


It feels like up in my vajayjay is starting to ache. Does anyone know what I mean? My hips aren't hurting but it seems up in there is hurting a little like soft tissue. I haven't had any mor contractions since the other day so idk.


I'm gonna nap bu I have stuff to do and phone calls to make but I'm wiped out already.


----------



## Excited4First

Had my 38 wk appointment today and they didn't do anything!!! How are you ladies getting estimates of weight for your baby???? All the woman did was measure my fundal height and listen to the heart rate.. The nurse told me to take off my panties (I was wearing a dress) because the midwife would probably check for dilation... but I ended up getting a student midwife (second time this has happened now......) and she said she didn't want to check me. Total waste of time!!!! 

Sorry for complaining.. I just would like to have some idea as to if I am progressing/baby size. But I guess if baby is really big I would be measuring big too??? I know it's a dumb complaint because women elsewhere don't usually even get checked. I am starting to get fed up with everything. :( Plus this freaking heat is making everything unbearable!!!!

Thanks for listening girls. Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## ktskittle

Yay for an average size baby for ya!
So I think that if I go into labor this week, I will say HOORAY and give it the old college try, but if they talk about forcing it next week (where I have to choose induction or c section), I am leaning towards a section... The C Section rate is double for inductions, and emergency sections are much harder to recover from, so why risk laboring for 30 hours only to have an emcs due to failed induction and/or size??? 
Plus... I don't feel the need to have a "vaginal experience"... I just want the easier or more painless one... I would be PISSED if I opted for an induction and had a level 4 tear like a friend of mine... It took her a year to recover and had to have reconstructive vaginal surgery!!! (And her baby was 8 pounds!) 
What do you ladies think I should do?
BTW, if I am sectioned, I am pretty sure it would be the 28ths like you Bug (because that is my dr's surgery day)


----------



## ktskittle

excited, sorry your appt didn't go as you hoped... They only did size estimate for me because my fundal height was measuring ahead and my previous ultrasounds showed him in 97th percentile. A good midwife can sometimes "feel" how many pounds they are.
Next time DEMAND to be checked. They weren't going to check me at my 35 as I had been checked at 34 and wasn't progressing and hadn't had any issues that week, but I told them i WANTED to be checked, so they did. I am glad too because it let me know that all the progress I have made occured between 35 and 36 weeks!


----------



## angieloo

I agree with kt- I would ask to be checked for sure. My first estimated baby weight came from the ultrasound. Now the dr is checking with his hands.

I would opt for the scheduled c section kt- just because of the reason you mentioned about the emergency c section rate going up. I would rather prepare for it myself if I could, but I do much better if I know what's coming


----------



## Canada8

kt i would also do the section based on what you had mentioned.....I asked my doc if I could get induced "just because" and he said no as it does increase the chance of a section due to if baby becomes distressed and because I have already had a successful vaginal and no issues with this pregnancy, he said no way to me....lol it was worth the try lol....if you were not going to get induced, I would say vaginal...I only got one stitch and was all healed up within days...I think ppl tear that bad if they push too hard, not at the time when doc says to push or had an epidural that completely numbs that area....I had the epidural, but I still felt the "ring of fire" so I pushed when the doc told me to...I know the section does take a little longer to hear...the actual area that is cut....overall, do what is the safest for you and baby


----------



## Flagirl

- Kt- my dr and I talked about this today. She said there is significant numbers that validate a section if a first time baby is over 9 pounds so they give the choice (bc purely elective sections are illegal ). She said they are more likely to have complications And trauma bc it's the body's first time and baby is big and...... Although some women demand vaginal and it goes fine.
I would opt for a section bc I'm not trying to be a hero. I just want my baby safe and if safe is a section , which clearly isn't ideal for mom or baby, then i would still opt for the section. That's just my opinion. All that came up with my dr bc she guesstimated weight today but said 36-40 weeks is when they really build their fat so hard to tell but if she gains as an avg baby would she will be about 7.5. If genetically im predispositioned for big baby ( which it doesn't look like I am although my mom had big babies) then she will gain slot each week from here on out. We shall see but based on what she is now she should be avg. fingers crossed

Yea I was happy bc at 27 weeks she was a little small so I was a little worried. Opposite prob of you.

My ob felt with hands. Delivered 4000 babies and said hand is just as good if not better than u/ s 

Excited----I asked about this today bc im almost 36'weeks and i knew it usually started then and i was excited and she said this- Claire, I can check you if you want me too but the fact is that women walk around for 3 weeks at 2 centimeters dilated all the time and we have women that aren't dilated at all and they suddenly go into labor and have babies and the woman that was thinning out and dilated is still walking around. She said it tells us actually very little when talking about a typical group of same due date pregnsnt women. She said I can check you and tell you but if u say nothing is happening the you get depressed when actually you may go into labor next week and if I tell you that you are half way thinned out and 2 centimeters dilated you get excited then it's July 18 ( im due the 20th) and you're still pregnant and your mad and let down over it. I came home and called 2 retired obgyn friends that are friends of my dads and they concur. Although they said some women just want to know and that's fine to. I opted to not be checked bc I do not want to get my hopes up. I just want to go into labor and have her and not have another timeline in my head if that makes sense. so I guess it's all up to you and what you want. 

I'm craving weird things again. Not weird food but random cravings!!! Then I'm nauseated. It's like first trimester all over again. Blah!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ktskittle

Thanks for the input guys. I think I cried for about 36 hours straight after my appointment Monday... I think it was a combination of the hormones and the realization that I was going to have "unmet expectations" either way. I had this vision of how things would go... skin to skin immediately, nursing immediately, 1 hour or so with just dh and me and baby before other visitors etc. And now I have to come up with a new plan... I feel a lot better now... I think I was having trouble "seeing" past 2-4 weeks postpartum (At which point life shouldn't be too different than if I would have had a vaginal I believe.) 
I think as I start to accept that I will possily/likely have a c section, I calm down and my sense of urgency to have him diminishes. At first, When they told me he was 9 and a half pounds, it was like all of a sudden I was carrying a ticking time bomb instead of a baby! LOL. 
BTW, it looks like the "first" girl to have her baby has posted in our alternative room. (I don't think we know her?!? Lol. Maybe we need a new title if we really want to keep it just "us." Instead of Due in July 2012, we could be something else??)


----------



## Canada8

Kt I guess with pregnancy we always have this plan in our heads, but we can never truly predict what the outcome will be. You will still have a wondful experience, just on on the highwy you had thought! He will be beautiful and you will still enjoy the experience of creating life.....all will be well

The lady that posted is from my other July group....I am a member of 2....I think bug222 and I are on this one and that one....so when I post there, it shows up in my signature....there are about 4-5 of us on that one...we can figure out a way to start another one xclusive to us, or we can join our experiences of motherhood together.....what s everyone's thoughts?

Oh, but the lady who said the thread will be locked, I have no idea who she is lol


----------



## Flagirl

It- I totally get where you are at and here is why... Yesterday was my first- omg baby is almost full term and I have lots of ques etc - appt. I asked about a birth plan and dr told me this that it's great to do it bu she doesn't want me to get anything to set in stone or my mind bc then if it doesn't go according to that she sees women get upset and think they failed. So I hope you get passed what you're feeling and enjoy your experience for what it is. I bet money that atleast one of us will be really disappointed bc something will happen and delivery won't go as we expect. It very well may be me. No way to know. I've spent a lot of time tyring to prepare myself bc I watch tlc a baby story as much as possible and I see the different situations....like when babies heartrste drops bc it isn't tolerating labor and they make the decision to do a c section. Things like that...I'm trying to prepare myself.

Kt- I hadnt checked it but when I read your last post I went over there. Omgoodness what a story she had to tell. Wow! So glad that isn't me. I cannot imagine. I would've gone to hospital ASAP. Unreal

Canada,
Can we lock it or make it by request only. For example, I know some of the "loss" forums you have to be approved first. Maybe we could set it up like that. I think unfortunately whomever sets it up would be the moderator/ principal person that has to deal with it. You may not want to and if not I understand.not even sure I we can do it.. Just a thought. I know VERY SOON WE WILL ALL BE REALLY BUSY!!!!

Ok so this is kind of deep but I gotta ask.. Is anyone else having thoughts such as- what if I dont bond with my baby right away or what if Im not good at this ...... I've just started having these sort of thoughts. I'm so excited for her to get her and this is dream come true for me and hubby but I'm also really nervous about the big change and really nervous about it.

Recent craving--pimento cheese sandwiches......random!!! Anyone else having any weird food issues? I think it's so neat to hear what everyone says.


----------



## angieloo

I def know what you're saying Claire- my DH and I tried for almost two years before getting a positive test- and we were not trying not preventin for almost two years before that. Now that it's all finally happening sometimes I'm like- can I really do this??? It's been just us for so long- its going to be so different, etc.
Then I get excited about his first birthday or trips to Disneyland or finally getting to see his little face! I think we all feel nervous or anxious about stuff like that


----------



## Bug222

I have to admit I am absolutely terrified!!! At this point I can't see past the section and can't imagine that there is actually going to be a baby at the end of this. For some reason (probably reading too many of the loss threads) I am also absolutely terrified that something is going to happen to baby in the next week before the section. DH keeps telling me "not to worry" but I can't get the thought out of my head. 

The nausea is back for me too!!! Ugh!


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- I'm doing this constantly. What if something happens? What if shes not ok? I honestly sometimes think I'm going nuts and I don't think it really will hit me until she is home or maybe I see her? I don't know. I'm in weird place right now. And like I said- we are so excited and putting together her stuff etc. but then I have all these other thoughts.

Angieloo- I know! We both put it off for so long and I was so set in my ways. The change is going to be unreal. My moms like- don't worry! You will see thy life is so much more fun with her. I hear the words but still I'm just thinking can I do this? Will she like me? How will I adjust to life constantly taking care of her when for all these years ive done exactly as I please. And my hubby too.
Canada, you have a son I know so you've been though this once before. Can you shed any light on any of this? I wish I had a group here I could actually go have an iced tea with and sit down with or a group of brand new moms and ask them if they felt this way. I feel horrible for it but I can't help it. Having a baby seems surreal. I feel her and I know she is there but I don't think my mind has really accepted it.. It s like I know my mom and dad are going to die one day. I know this bc it's life but I cannot imagine life without them so thinking about it doesn't really help me prepare for anything. Bc it won't be any easier. Thats how I feel about going to hospital as 2 people and leaving with another human being. :)

Yea nauseous here too! And haing hot flashes. These are brand new to me. Never had before. Weirdest thing ever.
And I sleep great during day but I cringe at the thout of night coming. I toss and turn. I'm up all night bc bladder full and it hurts like actually hurts and bc I've been in bed my feet stiff and it feels like I'm walking on nails. Hurts so bad. Day is way way better for me and nighttime has always been my fav. Not anymore. I dreamed last night I went into labor and it was true labor and I called my mom and said hurry and get on a plane bc this is real. My mom is in Colorado until mid July. So this dreams would mean I go into labor early.maybe nothing? Maybe something?


----------



## Flagirl

Did anyone buy a rocker or glider? If so, which one and do you like it? I'm struggling with the decision Need some input if you all have any. 
Thanks


----------



## ktskittle

Canada.. I have no problem joining the two groups together into one forum like that... I thought she was just some random women who was due in July and soon there would be an influx of hundreds of due in july stories and we would get lost in the mix. LOL... 
Clair: I am totally with you. I feel sort of disconnected... like I can no longer imagine him getting here and how I am going to feel and imagine us bonding... It's really weird. My mom says its normal and as soon as we lay eyes on our little ones all of that will wash away and instinct will kick in (but if it doesn't to tell dr because that's a sign of ppd). 
Bug: I am totally freaked too! At least if I end up sectioning, we will be in it together (quite posssibly at the same time, lol!) DONT READ THE LOSS THREADS! I haven't been over there, but you have piqued my curiosity, but I had better not. I already spent the first trimester FREAKED! I think a c section is actually safer for baby than Vaginal (although obviously the opposite for moms except in our special circumstances) so all should be fine! (Do you like how I am trying to reassure you when I am scared sh*tless myself?!?) 
I am using my sisters old glider... My DH just painted it to match our espresso furniture. I was going to get a cushy recliner, but now I am glad I have a traditional wooden glider and automan because of my chance of c section... I think it will be easier to get out of.
My sleep sucks to, but it's because of my arms. My DH says I will be moaning and whimpering in my sleep and grasping at my arm so he will sit up and rub it until I seem content again. 

TMI ALERT! So for the last 24 hours, I have gone to the "bathroom" if you know what I mean ALMOST every time I pee.... Like 5 times a day. Maybe labor is nearing?!?! My cervix seriously can't stand up to a 9.5 pound baby sitting on it for much longer! Especially with my 2.5 mile a day walking I started doing! (Wishful Thinking!!!)
Sorry so long!


----------



## Flagirl

Re tmi alert.... I'm not just saying this but I wish tht were me. I've heard that's a sign!!! I'm so over being pregnant its unreal. I cry almost every night when I'm going to bed. So kt I can't imagine how you feel with that big of a baby. You're just so lucky that you've made it so long bc that's so good for him.

Bug - your back:( 
We've all done pretty well. Im proud of us. But I'm ready for it to be over.
I have my iPad on the list to take to the hospital.

Is anyone collecting cord blood? W decided to do it. Hope we never need it though!!!! 

Got monitor today. Can't wait to see what I think. If its a piece of junk I will die ha
Her furniture is next fri being delivered. I have her linens now. They came yesterday. So no long walks for me until next sat bc everything will be here and also I will be 37 weeks....... Haha 
Kt- are you really going 2.5 miles????? Or did I misinterpret that? If you are- I do not know how you are doing it. I cannot imagine and i ran 5 miles a day before pregnancy and jogged in first trimester. My feet kill me and I've gained so much weight I think I wouldn't be able to run or walk thy far now. ESP bc it's so hot. I'm in central Florida and I think you said you are in ga. Ugh the heat. 

And I agree. STAY AWAY FROM LOSS THREADS wow! Io really feel for them. That's so sad but it doesn't help us top go over there.


----------



## Flagirl

You may have your first internal exam to see if your cervix has softened, effaced and dilated, or if your baby's head is dipping into your pelvis. Keep in mind that many women go to full term despite total effacement, a centimeter or two of dilatation and a fully engaged fetal head. Likewise, a woman whose cervix is "long, thick and closed" may give birth the next day.

Read More https://www.ivillage.com/36-weeks-pregnant-pregnancy-week-week-guide/6-a-144803#ixzz1yT4JfJgb 
Sign up for iVillage Special Offers

Just found this today when reading about week 36 and fetal movement. Re: internal exams


----------



## Canada8

Hey ladies

Sorry I was away today walking the mall with a friend and having lunch...trying to get in the last few days of "me" time.

I'm not sure I can actually lock a thread, but these women that are on it so far are wonderful...2 are like me, have other children or have been trying for a while or previous losses, so the info they bring is also great

I am so glad flagirl you brought up your fear of the instant bond....I too felt like that with my son and sometimes think how can I love another child as much as I do my son...well....I will tell you one thing, the most amazing experience you will EVER feel is when you see and hear your baby for the first time...I thought, me, Camille with a baby...nahhh Im too selfish, I can't see me having that motherly instinct! but it just comes....this instant feeling of love you have never experienced....It is magical....whether vaginal or section,, you will feel it...you may find it harder for the men to get that instant bond as they did not carry bubba.....but trust me when I say, the fear of the unknown is erased when you see that little human you had in your belly.


----------



## Canada8

ugh Im so pissed! I just wrote this wonderful response in regards to the instant bond concern and just as I was about to sent...bam....power went out as we are in the middle of a summer thunderstorm!!

Ok Im going to dig deep into my pre go brain and try to write what I previously wrote before the blackout 

Whether this is our first child or our 5th child, the fear of instant bonding and loving is there...mainly because one day it is just about us, the next it is about the other or it is the fear of not having enough love to share and give...but I will say this, there is a reason why we say "mother nature" as we woman have this internal nurturing ability...the ability to support, grow and build others....it is an instinct within us. I feel so Blessed to have the opportunity to nurture the impossible, to grow the amazing and to be someone's wonderful forever! the love you will instantly get and develop every day is the best love you will ever experience...and because of this, that bonding instinct will come naturally....I feel Blessed to have met you women from around the world to share, complain, celebrate and build our experiences together. I cannot wait to hear your experience of the first time you saw, heard, touched your little bubba.....it is so wonderful!......I use to say, me, Camille a mother....yeah right, Im too selfish and don't think I can love someone more than myself....but trust me ladies, the fears you have today will be a distant memory....just as our abilities to sleep in without being disturbed...ahahahaha....I had to add that in because even though my son is 5, I have never been able to sleep in the way i did before children....even when I go away....I wake up wondering what Christian is doing...lol.....or he wakes me up saying...Im bored, Im hungry, can you wake up mommy so I can tell you something? which is usually....ummmmmmm I love you.....enjoy ladies

Ok im rambling noe let me hit send before this erases


----------



## Canada8

oh and flagirl....when I win the lottery, I will fly us all out to a mommy and baby retreat so we can have our ice teas and chit chat! :)


----------



## Canada8

oh flagirl i wanted to do the cordblood, but it is so expensive...but I feel so guilty and pray I won't regret it.

KT I have caught myself on the loss thread and get traumatized when i hear about the full term losses....i agree stay out it is wayyy to emotional....but I pray and know all is well with all of us and our bubba's....KT the section will be fine....you may want to ask your doc about a belly band to wear after to heal faster....I heard they do wonders

ugh I had to throw away my glider because my son and step son decided to go surfing on it a few months ago and broke it....ugh these kids I tell you....sometimes I want to sell them...hahahaha....I want another one, but still have to buy a monitor AND car seat!!!

I have been having some serious frontal craps, but I read that that is a false sign as labour should be felt all over...its crazy how much I forget what labour feels like....toally have no idea what signs to really look out for except water breaking, which mine never did before...lol....


----------



## angieloo

Writing this from bouncing on my exercise ball after taking a super long walk- lol

I've officially decided that I want Ben to come one week early:) I would love if he came the first week of July. I wonder how many of us will be late :) hopefully none of us will be too late.

That was so sweet Canada! I can't wait to experience those first moments with my new little man. I've heard that having dad in charge if bath time helps them bond with baby faster. The nurse at our nothing class said to have dad in charge of the first bath so they feel involved from the start. I think this is what we will do


----------



## angieloo

Also from the tmi standpoint- I've been having that issue too- the last two days havent ern very "solid" and I've been going like three times a day- very yucky


----------



## Flagirl

I'm jealous bc Internet says that's a sign. I'd be so flipping happy if that were me. Now I get excited about weirdest things.lol 

I'm about to be living vicariously through someone... Whoever has baby first. I can't imagine the relief it's goi g to be on body and mind. I'm so ready. 

Canada- yea I can't help it. I'm always like that not just on computer. I say what's on my mind and people are sometimes like omg but I know others haven't think it. I know I'm not the only person. I do feel that way a lot. What if she doesn't like me etc. it's just started though. I guess bc delivery getting close. Glad to hear your reassurance. It helps And it helps to know others feel the same way. I know I'm not alone but some people won't admit it. Blah on them. Fakers. Haha

Ooh I'm going to get out my exercise ball and start using it and also I've been forgetting my tea for a while now. Gioing to make a cup now....
And- in that link I posted earlier it talks about how sex and in particular the male sperm fluid can help a thinning cervix they think. Just saying. I've always heard that so for everyone who feels up to it you might want to try :)


----------



## Bug222

thank-you for that beautiful post Canada! It is so hard to imagine this new little person.... still seems like such a foreign concept. 

ditto on the TMI standpoint... 

We really looked into banking cord blood, especially as my Mum had to have a stem cell transplant for leukemia a few years ago. Unfortunately it is just too expensive.


----------



## Canada8

It's not fair that cord blood storage is so expensive when the medical industry sees how beneficial it is and actually saves money in the long run in treatments and surgeries if someone is diagnosed with something.....so upsetting!


----------



## Excited4First

Holy moly, that's a lot to respond to! Sorry if I forget something! 

Regarding being scared, unsure... yes I definitely feel that too. I think it is only normal to feel that way! Our lives are about to change in the biggest way. I am also so afraid for those teenage years... lol, I don't know why I am thinking about that now. But it will be here before we know it. 

Regarding the bathroom issues.. I had that last week. But I believe it was due to the massive amounts of fruit I was eating, omg. I still am eating as much but maybe body is used to it now?! I got excited too and thought it was signs of labor "clear out" but... nothing. Hope it is a sign for you girls. 

I am with you Claire, I am DONE being pregnant. I can't complain about the sleeping, but the pain of getting UP and just the fact that everything is so uncomfortable.. ergh!! Kt, I really hope it's soon for you!!

Canada, like KT said, I think it'd be fine to join the two groups of July ladies. 

So the nesting has officially set it. This morning I woke up at 5:30, went downstairs and completely cleaned the kitchen. I'm talking switching cabinet drawers, bleaching counter tops, organizing EVERYTHING...sitting on the floor cleaning out cabinets. INSANE! I don't even know how the hell I got up from the floor. I've done 5 loads of laundry and have everything ready in the baby's room. It's been 5 hours and I have just stopped to sit down. I told my mom what I was doing and she is so excited because she thinks it won't be long now... all the while I'm thinking, yeah, it doesn't mean anything... LOL. I am loving it though because I had absolutely NO desire to clean before!

Oh KT - good god, 2.5 miles?! You are amazing!!! I am really trying to walk more, but having been on my feet since 5:30, I think that might help. Maybe. 

I just want to have this baby and to know if it's a girl or a boy!!! I think the suspense of finding out the sex is making the wait more bearable. It's what I always remind myself when I get annoyed with everything. 

I can't get enough fresh pineapple and watermelon. Omg. Hubby is cutting them up right now and I just can't wait to eat everything. 

OK sorry for the random rambling. 

Edit: Not planning on doing the cord banking. And have been trying the sex thing 2-3 times a day. SO UNCOMFORTABLE, and awkward!!! Lol, but hubby and I get a good laugh at least. :) :)

:flower: :flower:


----------



## Bug222

sex 2-3 times a day!?!?! I am in awe! lol


----------



## Excited4First

Believe me we weren't doing it before 37 weeks... hahahaha maybe once a week.


----------



## Flagirl

This may be tmi but sex early in was great and in general I love sex but now I'm just like ugh bc I'm so big and bulky and it's just not the same. I'm trying to hang in there for atleast 1 or 2 times a week. I told him it says it may help o thin a thinning cervix so I'd imagine we will try more in the next few weeks and on my end it will be purely to help get her here.

Excited- I'm sure you are flipping out over what it is. I know and just the unknown of what she looks like and her hair and nose and little feet is killing me. I can't imagine not knowing the sex. I'd be jogging every night to try to rush it .

Fruit has been my thing too. PEACHES!!!!!!! I eat 3 at a time. Atleast its not gallon of ice cream though.
My cravings tend to switch and I asked abut it. She said its truly the bodies way of asking for what it needs. Pretty cool. Like ome week I will crave red meat then fruit. Then cheese and milk. It's really intense and random. The body is pretty cool. I don't know why I sometimes crave cupcakes..... Hahaahahahaahaha 

Last night I slept great but I was at a breaking point. It's been years since I was that irritable. It was bad. Really bad. I just left the couch and went and got into bed. 
36 weeks today. Whoop whoop. Almost there. Omgah!!!!!! :) :)


----------



## Canada8

Ha we started our sexapade this am! Hubby is so excited lol.....I'm with you Claire, it's awkward, but I'm doing it for a cause Ahahahaha


----------



## angieloo

Yup- I told hubby to get ready for lots of sex and he was super excited. I feel so awkward and uncomfortable too, but I know it will help:)

Has anyone seen the episode of friends when Rachel is over due? It was on tv today and I wa cracking up. Her character was so miserable and pissy- just like holding a mirror up to myself- it was really funny.


----------



## Bug222

I wish I could be like you girls... my poor DH- no sex going on here.. i am in way too much pain with my back and hips. 

Apparently I am snoring more and more each night... I am actually waking myself up! I never used to snore so I really hope it stops after baby is here! 

I figured I would take one of my last bump pics :flower:
 



Attached Files:







37+1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flagirl

Bug so cute!!!! You're almost there

I've never ever snored in my life bc I always ask people like on a cruise I will ask my niece if I do or now I ask hubby all the time. I've snored for lt 2 months my hubby says. Normally I would be like omg but now im just like really...well I was sleeping really really good lol. I don't even care. I think it's 2 things 1) I'm sleeping hard really hard bc so worn out and the excess weight. I've never ever been this heavy! So I'm assuming it will go away after pregnancy and some weight loss..

Canada. That's me! It's for a good reason so i can deal with awkwardness. He doesn't seem to mind a bit lol.


----------



## Flagirl

Ok so ive read about the mucus plug but I've also read in last few weeks that there is increased discharge so... How do you know if you're losing the plug or if its just the discharge which the dr told me the body does to prevent infection.just like the boobs. In breastfeeding class the nurse/lactation specialist told us don't wash boobs too much that the oil glsnds on nipples are actually secreting an oil that acts as a protectant and prevents bacteria from taking over. I think the human body is so neat! I'm fascinated by it. :) 

I've had a sudden boost of energy today. I do not think I'm close to labor yet but this is odd. I hope I get some kind of warning sign before my water breaks or something.


----------



## ktskittle

Sexapade! Lol.. I love it! My dh is freaked out that he will hurt the baby ever since he heard the doctor say he was "right there" while checking me. Thankfully, he is willing to work towards the cause, but I think it takes a lot of "focus" for him to "make his final contribution" if ya know what I mean! 
I WISH that this tmi was an early indicator! I surely hope so! And yes... You heard right.. I have been walking 2.5 miles per day. Today I felt like I got my "nesting energy" and I was like "screw cleaning... The nursery is ready! I want to RUN!" But I resist the urge and walk because I don't think my dr would like it too much if I took up running in the third tri!
So cute bug! I still sort of regret not getting mat photos done, but whatever!
I thought about cord blood donation, but I missed the deadline to get donor materials by 1 week. UGH! 
A new symptom: My pubic bone (like where you can feel the hard bone right around your hairline down there) has been THROBBING today whenever I get up or am standing. I think my bones are spreading!


----------



## mommyof2jenn

I'm supposed to be due July 11th but my OB is taking her at 39 weeks and 1 day which is July 5th...getting nervous


----------



## angieloo

Bug you are too cute! I agree with kt- I'm kind of regretting not getting maternity pictures done- I kept waiting till my belly was bigger, but by the time it got big enough- so did my arms and butt and thighs, etc and I didn't feel like doing any sort of photo shoot- :)

We're startin to get ready for the family members that are going to come down and visit- I'm starting to stress that it's going to be too much. I know they are there to help and really just want to spend time with Ben, but I get nervous about silly things like - what are we all going to eat? I know I won't want to go out, so what are we going to cook? And how will we fit in going to the store. And hiw long is everyone going to be here???
I know it will all work out, I just like everything to be organized and planned and this is not a time in life you can really do that- it's driving me crazy! Lol


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo. I'm right there with you. Everyone coming down and Saying they want to help but still its a lot of extra pressure on me. I do not want 10 people in my house at a time bc them I feel like I have to get dressed and look good etc. me and my hubby's family are out of town so when they come they come to stay. I basically just don't want to deal with any of it to be honest. I want everyone to come for a few hours then leave and come back next week. I'm not excited at all about everyone being here. Plus , I'm a first time mom which I know makes me act "worse" but I don't want everyone holding her 24-7 and getting her in the middle if the night. I will want things a certain way. And people constantly coming and going makes the house chaotic etc.. Maybe Im just being a biatch but I'm probably going to limit most people's stay except for my mother which even my hubby agrees can stay for 6 weeks if she wants ( but not my dad :) ) just bc my mom is super cool but doesn't get in your business and will go do her own thing a lot etc.... I may say 3-5 days and that's it. We are paying for his parents plane tickets so I'd imagine I will decide how long they are here. Uhhh ohhhhh :)


----------



## Bug222

Im nervous about all the visitors too.. especially if I am trying to establish breastfeeding and all of these people are wanting to hold baby. I know some of DH's family are going to be full of "advice" and will probably drive me nuts if I am already tired and cranky. 

Holy nesting today... I can barely stand up but I can't stop cleaning!!! DH keeps yelling at me but he has gotten in on it too and is currently steam cleaning the grout in the bathroom :haha:


----------



## ktskittle

Bug, that's too funny! My Dh has been nesting too! He helped to rearrange the guest room furniture and deep clean both cars! 
I have already set boundaries regarding visitors way back at the beginning on my second tri because I was already anxious about it... My sister warned me that for the first couple weeks, not to have anyone around that I wouldn't mind watching me go to the bathroom... (Not that I would go to the bathroom in front of anyone, it's just that with the constant bleeding and sitz baths and learning to nurse...) So that limits it to my mom, sister, and dh. Well DH is staying home for 3-4 weeks, so I am going to have my mom and sister tag team the following week and his mom will come the week after that. My sister and mom live close by, so if I feel like I need them, I can always call and have them come sooner. I did it this way so that I didn't step on my mil toes by making her wait... I don't think she understands that it is different to have my mom around because I am the one whose boobs will be hanging out every other hour!
I am already nervous about her coming when the baby is first born (as soon as we are discharged she is flying back home.... I already had a talk with DH because I KNOW she thinks that after baby comes out (whether by vag or c), she thinks she is just going to sit in the room with us all day.. I explained to DH that most people I have talked to said that people's hospital visits were usually only 30 minutes or so because nurses come in to check your bleeding all the time, you are tired, in pain, you have to nurse every couple hours and it can take forever to latch, and then baby starts crying for no apparent reason, and then you cry because you are tired, hormonal, and in pain.... ETC... I was there when my niece and nephew was born... I know the drill. But she isn't going to like the fact that she isn't going to sit there and hold my husband's hand while gazing at the baby all day. But I have set my boundaries, and dh is behind me 100%. (Thank GOD) 
Can you tell this has been a hot topic in my mind lately??? Especially if I have a c section because I will be in the hospital longer so she will be in town longer, and I just don't know how much I can take when I am learning how to be a mom. 
Ahh! It feels good to get all that out! I hope she isn't stalking this forum! It wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. You're a better person than I am. I flat out never made it an option to come when baby is born bc I just thought it would be a mess and i can't predict when I will go into labor so they would be here foever plus they have to fly bc it's 11 hours. No way! 

Stalking you....lmao. People are whack so some things dont surprise me either.

And you're right we will have boobs and everything else exposed on and off and I'm like you....eh , my mom and that's it! My dad wouldn't even stay if I asked him too but I would not want him in there!!!! End of story. That's just me but no way. 
Is your mother in law coming down before delivery so she can see brand new baby and you are planning on her flying out the next day? So I'm assuming she has her plane ticket already???????? 

I hope we all deal ok with this and no major fights break out. I'm serious! I can be a major biatch especially when tired and I'm usually not but this MIGHT be the only time I have a baby and I want it my way. Everyone can kiss it.

I've got major issues too. My sister! Haven't spoken in a year and I do not want to speak to her. This is her decision we don't talk but I don't think my babies birth is the tme to reconcile....I'm not interested in reconciling anyway so....... But def not now. She is flat out not allowed up there. I do not want to see her. Apparently, people think I should let it go and let her come. Nope. And if that means no one comes them dont come. I'm tired of always being the one to take the higher road at my expense. There is no higher or lower road here....she just isn't welcome. They we our hospital is set up is interesting....no one goes upstairs to labor and delivery or the nursery without checking in with a guard. I will make sure she doesn't get past him. It's all very sad but it's life..... She chose this so.....I dont want any more drama on that day.

Bug- hubby is in garage as I type this now and it's getting dark..but he is completely reorganizing the garage..big job bc we remodeled thesis house so there was a lot out there..... He's trying to tame the madness so we can get oth cars into it. It will by no means clean but should be more bearable. Lol


----------



## ktskittle

Fla, No... My Dh works for an airline, so we (including his mom) can fly free... We just "list ourselves" on a flight and as long as it's not sold out, we get on. THe city she is flying out of NEVER sells out, so she doesn't even have to worry about that. We will call her when I go into labor and she will leave then (depending on when the next flight out is.) I am wondering what will happen if we schedule it... I know she will want to come out the day before, but dh and I already decided that the night before would be a romantic last night as un-parents date night sort of thing...


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh I understand now. Makes sense.. Oh for sure the night before would have to be something special if you do schedule it. 

Yea this sucks kind of. I just want to hibernate and enjoy it w dh


----------



## angieloo

I agree about the hibernating:) we went shopping today and started planning for meals- easy things like pre made lasagna and tacos. It made me feel a little better knowing at least some of our meals are planned.

Super important thing I never thought of that I wanted to share with you ladies:

I read a thread on here about if your water breaks it can ruin your bed or car seat, etc because you can't really deep clean or wash those things. I asked my sister because she's the only person I know whose water didn't break at the hospital. She sai it stained their mattress really bad and she had to borrow a bissell stain remover vacuum to get it out and it took forever. So I went out today and bought a waterproof mattress pad- the kind you would use for a toddler who is potty training.

I know it sounds way over the top, but the last thing I want to worry about when I come home with a new baby is my mattress:). Thought I woul share in case any of you are as over thinking as I am- lol


----------



## Excited4First

I also got a waterproof mattress pad! We just moved into our new house and got the most comfortable king size bed ever.. I would be devastated if I ruined it!!! Lol! With that being said... it is not on though. It is on the list of things to do today.

And about people coming to visit.. I totally understand. Hubby will be with me everyday as he is on summer vacation from school and so is my mom (both teachers). I am fine with my mom being here and I know the help will be much appreciated.

However, I had to put a stop to my MIL, SIL, and hubby's aunt (whom I have NEVER met?!?!) coming for a week right after baby is born. The men in hubby's family do "man week" and it is scheduled around when baby is born, like it will happen a week after whenever I give birth. So.... MIL decided that when the men in the family get together... all those women will come down and stay in my house. FOR A WEEK. That's not happening, lol. I told my husband to relay the message that it just would not be an ideal... time... at all. 

I can't imagine.. I started worrying straight away when she said that was "her plan". She didn't even ask!!! I thought, Omg, I'm going to have a newborn, breastfeeding, worrying about feeding three guests (one of which I've never met!), and housing them for a week. How inconsiderate can people be?!

I know we will all appreciate and need help.. but help can come in forms of bringing a casserole, visiting for a couple hours, offering to do some things around the house.. then leaving!! LoL!

Hope everyone is doing well today. :flower:


----------



## Canada8

Angieloo I was concerned about the same thing! Last time my water was broken by the rods so I didn't have an issue, but I was wondering if it happened at home would it mess up my bed? I'm going to get a waterproof pad as well.....thanks for that info


----------



## Flagirl

Dh has been so worried about this. Lol. We have a mattress pad on but I need to figure out something for the car. I know this sounds gross but it would be extra bad in car bc cars gets hot out in the sun. I csmot imagine.ninsilled a corona years ago in the floorboard and the smell was unreal after a few weeks and that was a BEER! 
I'm thinking a towel would suffice. Im wondering how much fluid it is but I don't think it's more than a towel could soak up. And we could just throw towel away. Sounds easy enough.


Ali, lmao. People really are brazen. I know it's excitement and all of that but I always always ask is now a good time etc., even my friends that are in hospital having babies. I always wait 1 day to go and im just going for like 1 hour. Its called being considerate. 
No is a god answer. " now is not a good time"


----------



## Excited4First

Good idea claire.. towel going in the car now.. Lol. I can't imagine that smell. There was a thread in third tri about whether or not birth "smells", like the fluids. Some said yes and others said no. But honestly, in the heat of the car... LOL, it can't smell good at all. I've read that if it gushes, it is a ton of fluid. 

I agree, "Now is not a good time..." We will probably allll be using this line shortly.


----------



## Excited4First

Meant to add - 38 week bumpy! I want to meet this baby NOW!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







a 38 weeks right.jpg
File size: 129.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## angieloo

Definitely the towel in the car! We have a brand new car and I would be devastated if it wa ruined.
It does amaze me how brazen people become when their is a new baby around. My mil is pretty good at realizing when time for visiting is up, but my DH's step mom is a whole other story- she would totally stay for weeks if allowed. DH is in charge of all of that so I don't get too stressed- lol - he's not looking forward to it, but I told him if I can push this watermelon out, then you can have an awkward talk :)


----------



## ktskittle

So I was having cobtractions 5 mins apart last night, but they didn't hurt so I assumed my uterus was just back to being irritable.... Well today I am having them 10-15 minutes apart and it feels like someone is twisting a knife in my cervix (with light menstrual like cramps to boot.) I am not holding my breath though... If nothing else, I should've made great progress b4 dr appt tomorrow. I wonder how dilated I would have to be for them to go ahead and admit me... Especially if I decide on a section as they'll want to do that b4 I go into labor if at all possible...


----------



## angieloo

Kt that is so exciting! It's weird we're excited for the pain, but when I read your post I got so excited for you- lol. Hopefully this is the start of something!


----------



## Flagirl

KT. Yay or not. Id imagine they would take you right away and do the section.
But y might rather not have to deal with it if your re going to plan it anyway. 
I bet your body is saying ....can't do this much longer.

I'm depressed. I asked my mom today when she thinks she will be born.bc we have a pot going. Dh took July 13 which I've dreamed about over and over and is exactly one week to the day early. My mom says July 25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's 5 days late and for some reason I bet she wins it. I will flip out. I'm so ready to not be pregnant and they will not interfere until 41 weeks late. I asked and they said no way. Over 90% of time nature takes care of this so they will let it do what it does until 41 weeks then they will induce etc......


----------



## Bug222

Oh my fingers are crossed for you KTS... I hope this is it for you!!!! 

Fla- :hugs:

Ok now you ladies have made me think about the possibility of my water breaking before Thurs... off to get a mattress pad and putting a nice thick towel in the car lol! Haha I'll be carrying a towel around the house to put down wherever I go! Is anyone else afraid to go to friends houses "just in case"? Haha how do you make that one ok?? Ummm sorry I think I just ruined your furniture..... can't clean it right now tho, gotta go have a baby!


----------



## Flagirl

Bug. Haha. I'm so afraid. I'm afraid it will happen at pedicure or getting my hair done or grocery. I'm sure people are more used to it than we think but...what do you do if youre in the grocery store???? That's so embarrassing and totally not our fault. 


I think kt's body is telling her something. I bet drs do something soon fingers crossed. Atleast one of us can be out of misery. I hate to think of it that way but I'm miserable. We have a tropical storm out in the gulf. Her name is Debbie. Culd become something bad but isnt yet. It's just raining and raining and raining. Our pool is about to overflow. Weather is unreal. I just told dh...I'm sooooooo bored. I wish we were going to hospital to have her :)


----------



## ktskittle

Nothing new so far... It's weird because I have spent the last week (since I found out his size) PRAYING for labor to start, but now that it's been a week and he is possibly already 10 pounds, I almost want to wait until tomorrow at noon to see what the dr has to say. I didn't ask to many questions about a section last week because I was dead against it at first and was CONVINCED that I would go into labor soon after the appt while he was still a managable size (d*mn it!) Yeah... That didn't work. LOL. Now I won't know what to do if I go into labor tonight.... Do I go for it or say..."Hold Up... Prep the OR... I am a section patient." LOL
I was just reading that, while only 5% of vaginal deliveries end up with a 3rd or 4th degree tear, the risk goes up fivefold for babies over 9 pounds. FIVEFOLD! That's a 25% chance of tearing in such a way that it could take up to a year to recover (but at least 2 months) and reconstructive surgery to correct (as was the case for my friend who had a 4th degree tear!) 
Hmmmm. I think that even if I go now, I might go the section...25% chance of very lengthy and painful recovery vs 100% chance of 2-4 week recovery.... I just want to make it to the dr tomorrow to pick his brain! 
Another bonus... My main (and favorite) DR is on call this Thursday through sunday (it's his weekend), so that means it will be him doing the surgery and checking on me, removing staples, etc the whole stay!


----------



## Dani12

oh my good luck skittle ;)

I'm playing the waiting game and it's pretty boring!!! I've done cleaned, arranged and setup everything for the LO. My doctor dropped the bomb on me last wednesday and said she'll be away my due date. So i'm getting one more growth scan tomorrow, another 3-hour glucose test tuesday (yuck) and wednesday she said she's gonna figure out what she's gonna do with me. I really pray the LO comes next Sunday on her dad's birthday :)


----------



## angieloo

That's crazy kt! 25% is really high and I can't imagine how painful and long the recovery would be. My mom and sister didn't tear with any so I'm hoping I'm like them. My mom did end up with an emergency c-section with me, but attributes that to the fact that she was in a training hospital and not very confident in her drs.
My dr has been delivering babies since 1981- before my husband and I were even born and I feel so relaxed and confident in him. Hopefully he is there and helps makes things go easier- even if it means c- section


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. I feel for ya. I hint I'd do section bu I'd for sure ask his expertise and how he feels about it considering he will be such a big boy. I'm sure your dr has so good advice you can use to make a decision. I'd be leaning toward section and I have very limited info but I know babies tht big are at higher risk to hav complications in birth canal which can leads to forcepts, vacumn etc.... Or they end up doing a section anyway.
I know big babies run in your family...did everyone delivery vaginally or section?

Good thing is...you don't have long to wait til dr appt and some answers hopefully.


----------



## ktskittle

My sister had an 8 pound girl and a 9 pound boy (both two weeks early.) She tore with both, albeit 1st or 2nd degree only, but that's expected as 70% of all vaginal deliveries have some tearing.... She was on a donut and had trouble sitting for 2 weeks and she said that sex hurt for months.... My mom had my brother at 9.5 pounds at 36 and a half weeks. She doesn't remember the details (or is trying to spare me.)
My next door neighbor was talking to me last night and she said her daughter was 10.5 pounds and she is still having regular surgeries to repair the damage done (40 years ago!!!) Also, her daughter ended up with 2 scars on either side of her head from being dragged past her pelvic bones and both of her eyes had burst blood vessels from passing through birth canal! I think that REALLY did it for me... C SECTION PLEASE!!!
Fingers crossed for comforting news and a date on the calendar... 3 hours until my appointment!


----------



## Flagirl

kt sounds like your more sure about your decision now. Hope appt goes well

Is anyone else experiencing decreased movement? She is moving but it's less and less. I thought maybe it's bc she is getting bigger and has less room? Let me know. Every time they check hb etc she is fine but I might call and go in today and get them to check. I haven't eaten this am yet so I was gonna eat then see. I feel her...just not as much.

It dumped 10 inches of rain here and isn't done. Glad i wasn't in labor at hospital with all this going on. We have 2 dogs etc...it so would've been nuts trying to get them taken care of.


----------



## ktskittle

Ah! That's crazy rain! What part of FLA are you in again?
I can't speak for decreased movements as mine is moving more than ever and its SO UNCOMFORTABLE! He is just so big now, that I think I can feel each and every adjustment he makes... And when he moves, it's not me feeling a kick here or there... I feel his feet on one side while his little bum moves on the other, so my whole stomach looks like alien invasion as it shifts shapes and moves around!


----------



## Canada8

wow KT i would so do the section then! those stories are horrible! And your family seems to deliver big babies.

Claire, Celina still moves a lot...more punches and deformed movements, but every day at 6am and 11pm to 1am, she is up and active....I can see my sleepless nights now

Dani12 - my OB will be away JULY ! _ ^ AND I am nervous about going into labour then as I am so comfortable with him....he also delivered my son.....so I know what you mean....keep in mind, I still would be glad to go early....lol


----------



## angieloo

I've been experiencing some decreased movement- sometimes it will be little to nothing and just when I'm about to go to the hospital Ben will move like crazy and shift positions. His heart rate is in the 140-150 range so dr said as long as I feel him three times before bed then not to worry. 
When he does move it is like a crazy alien tummy I see- my while stomach moves when he moves


----------



## ktskittle

I'm having a baby Friday!!! The dr is inducing me. He thinks I'm giving too much credit to the accuracy of the uktrasound and that well be looking at a 9, not 10, pounder... He's at zero station. So his head is square in between my pelvic bones, so he's not worried about that... Ahhh! I can't believe it!


----------



## Flagirl

I went ahead and called the dr bc it was yesterday and today. My fluid is great and her hb was 123bpm. She was resting when they did biophysical u/s as they call it. She moved several times while they watched but even then I can't feel her. I hav the anterior placenta so that affects a lot. She is also "breathing" a lot she did it about 90% of the time but she wold quit every now and then. She is practicing which Is good but that's typical for a girl bc girls lung development is usually days to weeks ahead of boys, I'd read that but when she was doing it we was telling me that boys rarely practice breathe etc.. Interesting bc they have no clue why.

I hope I never have an anterior placenta again. It makes me a nervous wreck to not feel her so much. 

That's all they did today. They took my blood pressure which is high for me but not so much in general I dont think. It was 134/72.

Anyway, all is well....

Kt- I go between the panhandle and the Tampa metro area. Right now im in Tampa area. But they whole section is getting poured on. Last week pensacola got 15 inches or so I heard. U related to this trip storm but still.. We don't need anymore rain!


----------



## Bug222

ahhhh KTS so exciting!!! 

So glad everything looks good Flagirl- baby is pretty quiet some days for me now (like today)... but then all of a sudden will pick up and have a bunch of movements. I also have and anterior placenta- annoying isn't it!! lol


----------



## Excited4First

Congrats KT!! That's awesome! I'm sure it's so nice to know!! :)

Claire, I have definitely felt a decrease in movement, but I still feel him/her move. Glad you got checked out though and know that all is well with your girl. :) We have been having crazy weather here too. Lots of rain, heavy damaging winds at the beaches, which is only about 10 miles from me. Not too bad at my house though. I am in Delaware.

Hope everyone is doing well. Anybody use the birthing yoga ball? I just wonder what you all feel like when you stand up from bouncing or even just sitting on it??? I feel like baby is honestly going to just drop out of me and I can barely walk. Wonder if anyone else feels the same. 

:flower:


----------



## Flagirl

Thanks y'all. I don't want to be hypochondriac but.....glad I went 


Ali,

I think it was angieloo that I said I'd be cussing under my breath but that pain has finally come. I feel like my legs are attached like a fake dolls and they're one fall off and my hips are splitting open. I'm miserable walking!!!!! So.....how long does this last????? 
So idk about siting on a ball and getting up but just getting up is killing me now. Ahhhhhhhhhh. 
Canada. - you're closer to my date than anyone else. Are you having this pain????


----------



## Canada8

Ahhhhhh kt so excited for you! I know you will be busy after but PLEASE post pics asap!! I'm dying to meet these bubba's we talk so much about! It's nice hot and sunny in Toronto.....I usually love the hear but it is a little hard to handle with this beach ball in front of me lol


----------



## Flagirl

Omgah kt. How did I miss that post? I saw canadas and was like what???? Oh goodness!!!! That's insanity. Yay. So happy for you. I bet youre in overdrive!!! So he thinks you will be fine with a vsginal delivery??? Yay. Hope all goes well and yes please post when you can..
We will be thinking and I'm sure talking about you and wondering how its going.


----------



## angieloo

Yay kt!!!! I can't believe we are going to start having our babies this week!!!

I feel like jello after being on the exercise ball and totally like the baby is going to drop right out. I do feel amazing when I'm actually on it though- like there is finally some pressur relief on my hips.

Yup Claire it was me :):) it's painful and usually comes and goes- mostly I get it when I'm moving around and then sit for a few and go to get back up again.

Seriously I feel like one of Ben's little arms are going to come out- there is some much poking and pricking down there!


----------



## Canada8

ugh I'm so annoyed! my belly has not dropped yet!!! has any of your bellies dropped?

Also TMI alert....I am curious....if you get a section, do you still have to wait 6-8wks to have whoopy? I am just curious lol


----------



## Flagirl

Canada. I don't think mine has dropped but she gets low often and it hurts but then she always moves back up. Or at least I don't think my belly has dropped. I guess that's something I will know when it happens??????

Yes you do. My dr told me. It's usually 8 to be safe she said but depends on the person and incision etc. but drs in general recommend waiting 6 weeks to have sex no matter how you have the baby although people rarely wait that long that is the universal recommendation . we were talking about sections and if something happened and I was given the choice bc early on. Inquired about it bc I have 2 friends that somehow scheduled theirs. I think it probably was not on the up and up if ya know what I mean. As in....oh yeah you have high blood pressure.......or something. I need to ask them. I'd imagine it will be a while for me bc I'm so uncomfortable now and infant imagine it hurting even more and being totally exhausted and trying to do it. Lol


----------



## Bug222

my tummy has dropped a lot in the last week... hah I can really tell as my shirts that used to cover the bottom of my tummy now don't!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Bug. 2 days!!!!! Are you ready?????? :). That's so exciting. Only thing I get to be excited about is her furniture being delivered :) I wish she was here. Anytime after Saturday is great:). I'm almost reqdy.


----------



## ktskittle

Yes... after being asked if I wanted to try vaginal at my appointment last week, and convincing myself that a c section was the only way, the dr than appeared very confident that I would be an excellent induction candidate, but "we still aren't going to go crazy... If I am not progressing, we aren't going to draw it out all night." Also, he said that I am going to have to push him out all on my own... He isn't going to do any vaginal interventions and risk ripping me as he pulls him out. If I can't get him out on my own, we will section... That is 100% fine with me... I would prefer a section over vacuum or forceps anyways. 
You are still SUPPOSED to wait 6 weeks with a section, but unlike vaginal (where several of my friends were TERRIFIED at the thought as the 6th week drew near, with a c section it's no big deal when the time comes. This is all heresay of course.... It's a lot easier to avoid bumping your lower abs than the impossibility of avoiding your vagina during intercourse. LOL. 
Glad you got reassurance about fetal movements at the dr... I'm sure it is nerve wrecking.. I have an anterior placenta too, but my little guy is facing sideways, so I still feel all his kicks in my side. LOL...(And now whenever he kicks, it shoots his butt out my other side so I feel like I have been sucker punched!)
When mine dropped to -1 station, that's when I got my first stretch marks (ugh!) Then when he dropped to 0 station last weekend, it feels like someone is stabbing my cervix with a knife...


----------



## Bug222

Fla- I think I am ready... but am getting super anxious, there are way too many "what if's" running through my head. At times I am really excited, other times I just want to cry. 

Glad to hear you and your Dr have a good plan in place KTS- sounds very reasonable!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Bit late join this one as were all due to pop.very shortly... Yeahhh..
I dont think I can possibly take much more . Had two perfect pregnancys, a perfect birth and a bit of a rocky one , and this pregnancy from hell!! Feeling a little better now the finishing line is in sight. 

Think my body is sayin too much too soon steph !! Lol.. Good luck ladies. Xx


----------



## angieloo

Yes! It totally feels like a knife stabbing pain- I couldnt find the words to describe it properly.
I'm so excited for you bug and kt! I can't believe it's so soon!!! I would be beside myself with excitement if I knew the exact date.

Still bouncing on my birthing ball. Trying to bounce at least an hour a day and I try to do 30 squats a day too to help with tearing. Apparently doing squats helps prevent episiotomies.

Is anyone else crazy irritable? I've been having random bouts of frustration randomly urging the day. I'm normally pretty easy going so it's weird for me to feel so upset. I could feel my blood pressure climbing today over getting dr pepper instead of rt beer- not a big deal at all, but I was so pissed! Lol I felt like a crazy person- luckily I had enough control not to yell at anyone!


----------



## Bug222

oh yeah I am super irritable!!! Poor DH!!! :haha:


----------



## Canada8

I am extremely moody! I'm so done with preg! Bug222 and kit, you both are my idols right now! I can only wish, but it looks like I will be around my due date or later :( so long!!

Welcome to the new lady!


----------



## Excited4First

Hey gals, so I was having contractions in my lower back and they wrapped around to my lower abdomen (felt just like period cramps) every 6 minutess last night from 1-6 pm. Bump would go hard for like 20-30 seconds. I was walking, laying down, etc and they kept on. I took a 2 hr nap and when I woke up they were gone :nope:.. lol.

I suppose it may be the start, but it is probably a very slow start at that. I have my 39 wk appt today! Hope everyone is doing well!! And so excited for the ladies that are about to hold their LOs in their arms!!! :) :) :)

Edit: Welcome to Mummy, when are you due??


----------



## mummyofgirls

July 16th !! Cant wait . Pregnancy from hell :( 
Hope things are actually in motion for you . So exciting :D :thumbup:


----------



## Excited4First

Thanks!! I hope so too, but I keep telling myself it's nothing... perhaps I'm trying to use a little reverse psychology on myself so that it might mean something!


----------



## ktskittle

Oooh! Those sound like the real deal, wrapping around from back to front... Hopefully they at least did a number on ur cervix!!! 
Welcome mummy!
I'm irritable too! I'm doing better now that a date is set, but I told my dj that I was going to go Carrie on them if they didn't do something at my appt Monday.., and I sort of believed myself!
Bug... tOMORROW! What time is ur section and what time zone are u in???


----------



## Flagirl

Welcome mummy,! Sorry it pregnancy from hell. Sometimes I feel that way too. Ha

Ditto kt....... But what time and what time Zone?

Kt- you too!! What time? 


I just got home from dr which was a normal scheduled appt. I was in Monday but that was for u/s bc she won't moving so much. He told me today that I'm perfect patient to carry to 40 weeks!!!!! Ahhhhhh. So CANADA you probably are not going to be the last it's probably me:( he said theres no way to predict..I could go next week and of course they wouldn't stress or try to stop it but that I have absolutely no medical issues and she sisnt too big so statistically patients like me go to atleast 39 weeks. My blood pressure is 122/64 which he is so happy about so he's like..this could be a while. Dangit:) but then again he said with her size etc it's better for me to go atleast 39 so I'm having mixed emotions. 
I do not have 1 stretch mark but I bet money that I carry until I atleast get a few !!!!! So my luck :)

Ali- it's starting. That sounds just like what they are supposed to feel like. What's your date again? I forgot. I'm July 20

And WHERE IS ANGELASD???????????? She is gone again..... Baby??????


----------



## Flagirl

Correction- ----that was supposed to say ditto KT- BUG what time and time zone?


----------



## Excited4First

Wahhooo well I just got home and was checked at my appt - I am 3 cm!!! She said I'm very soft, 50% effaced, she could feel baby's head and things are def getting ready. She said I will more than likely go before my due date (July 4). That was a little unexpected!! AH SO EXCITEDDDDD

Edit: Also am bleeding now (she pulled out this huge string of stuff kind of accidentally, LOL) and she said I would be very crampy all day. She said I probably already lost my entire plug since I'm 3 cm but didn't notice it. Told me I was positive for GBS so will need penicillin when I first go in. My Blood pressure was also high today - has been perfect the whole time. 

AHH


----------



## mummyofgirls

Excited4First said:


> Wahhooo well I just got home and was checked at my appt - I am 3 cm!!! She said I'm very soft, 50% effaced, she could feel baby's head and things are def getting ready. She said I will more than likely go before my due date (July 4). That was a little unexpected!! AH SO EXCITEDDDDD
> 
> Edit: Also am bleeding now (she pulled out this huge string of stuff kind of accidentally, LOL) and she said I would be very crampy all day. She said I probably already lost my entire plug since I'm 3 cm but didn't notice it. Told me I was positive for GBS so will need penicillin when I first go in. My Blood pressure was also high today - has been perfect the whole time.
> 
> AHH



Woooo glad things are moving . Anytime now for you!!. Just a question have you had any "stinging" down there.. 
Im getting this sharp stinggy pain inside my vagina sorry for tmi. All tests are coming back clear so no idea what it is ?? You'd think id remember stuff like this :lol:


----------



## Flagirl

Ali, 
Omg! Isn't 4 cm dilated considered active labor????????? How flipping excited are you! I'd be dancing around the house :)


----------



## Excited4First

Not sure, I don't think I have felt any stinging.. Only have ever felt a stabbing pain from cervix before. No stinging though. 

Am very crampy now!! I am eating everything in SIGHT. Claire, I'm not sure!! I'm 3 tho not 4, so maybe 4 is. No contractions yet though. I am so excited, I am keeping very active!


----------



## Bug222

Ahhhhh Ali!!! Yup 4 cm is considered "active labour" and most hospitals will keep you there if you want from that point. So exciting!!!

I am in Pacific Daylight Time Zone- on the West Coast of Canada... it is 9:45 am here right now. Section is scheduled for 9:00 am, I have to be at the hospital for 7:00 for all the pre-op stuff. 

So I had a bit of an eventful night. Yesterday DH and I had to go to the pharmacy for him to get his pertussis vaccine. I had a really bad headache so decided to check my BP. It has been great the entire pregnancy- around 110/70. It was 140/96. I went home and laid down on the couch for a while, we had dinner etc, around 9:30 my headache had gotten a lot worse and I was now feeling really dizzy. We went to a different pharmacy (one closer to us) and my BP was up to 141/105. I ended up having to go into triage to be assessed... they ran a ton of bloodwork, BP was still 140's/100's when I got there. They did a NST which looked good. Luckily no protein in my urine. They were going to start me on labetalol but luckily my BP came down to 130's/90's. So they let me come home to be on strict bedrest until tomorrow.. I have to have my BP checked today though so think good BP thoughts for me. Right now it is just considered PIH (pregnancy induced hypertension), hoping I can keep it out of the pre-e category for the next day!


----------



## AngelaSD

Hi girls!! WOW everyone is moving right along!! :) 
BUG I am SO JEALOUS you are all done with the pregnancy!! You get to meet your babe thats soooo exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about your labor! I am SO HAPPY to hear you don't have preclampsia, that still has to be my worst fear...my BP has been SO fantastic this entire pregnancy as well (and for the first time in my LIFE) but you never know when it can creep on...even at the very last minute!! You know we will ALL be thinking of you....

I am so sorry I have been on here SO INFREQUENTLY! My hands...they are just REALLY bad and getting worse :( I have been SO EXTREMELY uncomfortable, my back feels like its going to snap in half, I still am not sleeping and my tummy just started to itch SO BAD! Anyone have the itchy skin? WHAT DO I DO? lol. I had a dr apt last thursday and was 3cm dialted 90% effaced and my dr said well it looks as if I will be seeing you this weekend Angela, I think you will be in labor...but no, no labor still :( I have another apt tomorrow and we are going to discuss whether or not she will let me go past July 2nd. July 2nd was/is my induction date due to me being on medication for high BP BUT since its been so good this whole time she said we could talk about if I could go past that day, which really I DO NOT want to be induced just because it scares me to have that 50% higher chance of C section - just my personal preference of course. I have been bouncing away on my ball, walking, eating pineapple, drinking my tea..think she will just come when she wants, seems like I can't help her along lol. 

My husband WILL NOT have sex with me...anyone in that boat? He is SO freaked out that she is an actualy little baby in there lol and she is so FAR DOWN so thats out of the question.

Im going to get a sweep done tomorrow too...has anyone had that?? Does it hurt?? It hurts when I get my cervix checked so it freaks me out that I cant even handle that. Well i can HANDLE it but it hurts dang it lol


----------



## Flagirl

Idk whats going on with my appetite.ive had cravings throughout this pregnancy but now I just ea everything in sight. Literallay so bug I feeln ya . It's insane. I'll eat anything. If I see an apple - I eat it. A cookie? I eat it. A chicken sandwich? I eat it. 
This is new. I haven't been like this throughout the entire pregnancy.

Bug- stay in the bed:) you don't have long. Thinking good thoughts. 

And who knew laying around was so boring???? I guess bc or all have to do it it sucks. But if someone said - you have to go to work everyday for next 3 weeks I'd cry but I'm sooooo bored. Home alone most days with 2 dogs. Atleast I have them. Ha grass is always greener on other side I guess

Angelasd. Glad to hear you are doing well. Yes...hand pain. My right is totally numb and nighttime is the worst for me. They've assured me this is fairly common and will go away w pregnancy. It's miserable. I cannot imagine living like this. When I get up in am, I am completely unable to twist the top off a bottle of water. unreal. Never heard of this before. None of my friends have had this.


----------



## mummyofgirls

ohh I dont get it that bad but I do get random numbness, pins and needles . and its really fustrating not long to go though , cannot wait til my next midwife appointment , iv hardly seen her ! x


----------



## AngelaSD

Nursery and Maternity...couple more coming :) FINALLY! Sorry lol. Nursery is complete EXCEPT a shelf still needs put up, I bought a black floating shelf to go right above the dresser and i just got done putting rhinestones all along the edges :)


----------



## AngelaSD

we had a lot done and we did the shirtless ones which turned out surprisingly REALLY good but I dont want to put those up lol...and my HUSBAND was the one who wanted the shirtless soo cute, he was SUCH A SPORT especially because he hates his pic taken he totally took me by surprise!


----------



## ktskittle

So cute Angela!!! And I'm super jealous of u and exciteds cervixes!!! I was still 1-2 cm 70% effaced on monday, but hes low at zero station...
I'm only getting induced because If I wait it's going to definitely vmbe a c section due to size... I'm still holding out hope that I'll go into labor during the next 40 hours though. They will call me to tell me to come in for the induction between 5-7am Friday, eastern standard time.


----------



## AngelaSD

Gosh I have been the opposite, I was eating anything and everything and having such bad cravings this whole time and these last couple weeks I haven't eaten much and haven't really had any cravings anymore! I feel like I need to really be eating right now too because you know when the babes are here its going to be harder to eat as often! my gf had her baby last week and she has the same hand problem and it has gotten WORSE since he was born! WHICH I HATE hearing but then my sister reminds me, after you deliver your body is going through kind of a shock so things will still take awhile to get back together and i did also hear it can take a MINIMUM of 2 weeks for your hands to get feelins back, she said it makes it really tough breastfeeding but she has been getting though it. I can't IMAGINE my hands being worse and everyday I think GOSH, I cant WAIT to have feeling in my hands again, one more thing we take for granted huh? NEVER thought I would go through something like this.

I have been SO emotional lately again too....Sunday I BAULED my eyes out like SO HARD CORE probably 10x! I've been an emotional mess! But yes its SO nice not to be at work, my husband is home too so its really nice to FINALY get some time to ourselves before she comes.

Is anyone getting their other half a present? I really wanted to get Tommy something but can't think of what to do so I went out and bought his favortire snacks and made a goodie bag for him for the hospital and got him a really nice card too...


----------



## AngelaSD

Katie that is so exciting though!! AHHH I still cannot BELIEVE we are all about to have our babies!! CRAZY CRAZY!! And I HAVE to say I am SO THANKFUL I made it into the "Cancer" sign for her lol....Gemini was untill June 20th and i did NOT want a Gemini lol, my husband is one and I cant live with 2 of them hahaha! Cancers are suppose to be VERY family oriented, nurturing, loving...all supre wonderful things :) So we will ALL have great zodiac signs for our little ones!!:thumbup:

I cant wait to hear about your labor too katie!! How do you feel KNOWING your labor day? Thats one thing that really has to be nice though :) Its almost all over now! I just went and got a pedi yesterday and this girl next to me was telling me she was induced with both of her kids and she loved it because she went and got her toes done that morning and got to be all ready and that the dr commented on "how nice her toes looked" lol


----------



## Flagirl

Angela. Love love love your nursery. So glad to see your dark furniture bc we switched at last minute to dark mahogany instead of white and a lot of people said- dark furniture for a girl and I was like huh?? What does that matter. I had always planned on keeping her linens girls and light. I get furniture Friday so I'll post. 
Maternity photos are great. 
Presents....I totally want to get mine something but for the life of me I can't think of anything. I have our newborn photography lined up for within 7-19 days of her birth. I thought maybe I would order him something special like a storyboard or something for his office. I do not know! I've tried to think of everything. My friends are like you are giving him the ultimate grift already but I thought it would be neat to do something.

My hands have got to go back to normal bc I'm struggling with small things ESP when i first wake up. I can make it a bit longer but I can't live like this forever... Yea! The things we take for granted. Who knew this would be so hectic?? I never even thought about this.

They have been holding off on checking me but dr said next fri they are going to check it. Ahhhh I don't want it. I'm afraid it will hurt! And whoever said something about stripping membrane. I'm sorry to say but I saw that on tlc's a baby story and she said it was terrible. I hope it isn't but I've heard it's very painful..... FYI I cry when I watch that show. Typical pregnancy behavior bc I normally would not cry ! I feel like an idiot sitting here crying over the birth of someone else's child. Lol and it's on tv. It's not like I know them. Ha

I've been ok on emotional end except randomly I cry like a baby. Nothing consistent though. I am for some reason hyper sensitive about planning and saving money and this and that, I think it's just all the newness and uncertainty. I'm JUST REALLY READY TO HAVE AND HOLD HER. I'm about to go crazy wondering what she looks like etc..... And is she ok? Is anyone else obsessing about... Is she ok ? Will everything at hospital go ok? It consumes my mind s lot of the time.

Kt sendsning good thoughts your way about going into labor before Friday! I'm eastern too so i can remember your time zone. Bugs is harder for me bc so different from what I'm used to.


----------



## Excited4First

Angela, LOVE the nursery and the maternity photos!! Gorgeous!! I have also been eating everything and anything I can get my grubby paws on, SO hungry all the time. Claire, I also have a newborn photo shoot lined up for 7-11 days after baby gets here. I can't wait! I love newborn photos!!

It didn't really hurt when she checked me, both times. Today she honestly had two fingers inside my cervix for awhile and it didn't hurt. TMI - when she took them out there was like this huge string of mucus-like bloody stuff (that's so gross, Sorry!!) and I have now been spotting all day. I am wondering.. was that like a sweep??? She even said "Oh! Sorry! Wow, well I might be starting things for you now!", which she wasn't trying to do but hey I won't complain, lol.

Angela, good luck at your sweep! Just relax. I don't really know if they hurt, but what my MW did to me today didn't hurt.


----------



## mummyofgirls

My sweep with Amelia didnt hurt at 39 weeks , with Ava-Mae I laboured the day I was ment to go and get my sweep.. :lol: 
im jealous of all u mummys just about to meet your babies. Lol.. Not long now x


----------



## Excited4First

Mummy, I love the names of your girls!!! What is your name?? I'm Ali! :wave:


----------



## mummyofgirls

Thankyou !! Hopefully baby looks like a Savannah when she arrives
Im steph :)


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
Me too. Love love love them. Are you going to her or is photographer coming to your house. We've opted to have her come here but we can change it . She said she has less props if she comes here which makes sense but 7- 10 days after baby is born is like wow! I'll still be in a fog but I understand why they want to do it that fast bc they sleep a lot etc. I am not doing the 2-4-6 or 3-6-9 photos my sister did and not only is it soooo expensive but where do you hang them all. My sister spent enough for a new luxury car on photos and they consume every wall in her house and some are huge. No way. Plus every year the twins get older and do more interesting things and she wants those hanging instead of their 6 month old pics lol I'm doing newborn and then probably a year. Maybe half way point.but it's not like If I don't have a professional photographer then we won't have any pics. I will take pictures anyway. Probably too many. Ha

Ahhh so glad y' all say it doesn't hurt bc he said if I don't go by July 27 then they will be doing all that. He also prepared me today that no matter when or how I go first babies usually go slow versus second and third babies where labor is much easier. Has anyone else heard this or dr told them this? I was kind of bummed but then again it's the body's first time so it figures.


----------



## Excited4First

Nice to meet you Steph! 

Claire, our photographer is coming to our house. She isn't bringing many props but I am not really into props too much. I prefer just natural poses and definitely want pics with our hands holding baby, then just us naturally holding baby. I didn't do a baby "timeline" type package, I think I'll do like you and just have newborn then 1 yr. The photographer we hired is just starting out so she is super motivated and pretty cheap!! Also great pics, so I'm feeling good about her. She already came to see our house to check out our natural lighting. She's big into using natural light apparently. I feel the same way, we will be taking tons of pics.. so professional isn't needed for EVERY thing! I definitely think newborn photos are the absolute cutest though!!! I love when their heads are resting on their hands.. so sweet.


----------



## Flagirl

I totally agree and this natural light must be the new thing bc mine is too. I told her I don't want to be in pix lol. I know it sounds terrible. I want our hands and Shawn and her but not me. I don't even look like myself so I don't want me now over my mantle. Ha. But..li want lots of her like curled up on blankets and yes resting her head in her hands with her little feet sticking forward. So cute. I think another reason them do it so early is bc they still so flexible.

I will do a christmas card of the 3 of us and send that out but until then there wont be many of me and ESP ones I pay money for..... 
You lucked out with the up and coming photographer !!! That's neat. Can't wait to see. And oh! Don't forget yo have to tell us ASAP what baby is....boy or girl.....


Steph. I'm Claire Thanks for telling your name. And ditto on your girls names. Super cute


----------



## AngelaSD

Steph I am Angela (obviously probably lol) Nice to meet you and glad you found us and ANOTHER SUPER agree on your girls' names- they're beautiful! We are having the hardest time with the middle name. Were trying so hard to do a family name on my side of the family but no ones names work very well and its making it so difficult! Feel like were going to end up figuring itout when she gets here

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments on the photos :) and I am glad you can see that the dark nursery furniture does really work! Especially since you can lighten everything up so easy with the bedding and all the stuff that goes alng with a little girls room :) I LOVE my black furniture! Cant wait to see your nursery too!!

Were also having a photograhper come within the first 2 weeks of her being born. They are SO felxible and so sleepy that they can be positioned almost anyway and it jworks out so well. 

My hands are the worst in the morning as well, and at times i cant even hold my glass of water at ANY time of the day. THEE only thing that makes my hands feel good and almost even like I can FEEL them is when i ice them fora long time.

Mr Dr also told me first babies take the longest. AND that the y ususally DO NOT come early. 

I was bleeding/spotting last week for 2-3 days after i had my cervix checked too. And when my dr pulled her hand out (lol) she also had blood on her fingers and i know its pretty normal to bleed after a check. I TOTALLY doint relax at the dr and i think thats exactly my problem, i need to relax and it wouldn't hurt so much your so right!!


----------



## angieloo

So sad your hands are still hurting Angela:( hopefully its better soon after birth. Your pictures look amazing! I think we have the same rug from ikea:)

I had a major melt down at the drs today. I'm still only dilated 3/4 of a centimeter and my cervix is only halfway thinned out sill. I don't mind going right to my due date, but I'm really worried about going over. I started crying right in the drs office. It didn't help that almost every woman there had their baby and was doing their six week check up. I was so jealous. 

I know it will be soon and I'll be so happy once he's here, it's just hard sometimes when I'm so tired of being pregnant


----------



## Bug222

Wow so much to catch up on today!!!

Angela- Wow your pictures are absolutely stunning! You look amazing! The nursery is beautiful!

Steph- I'm Ellen- another love on your girls names! 

I have been looking at newborn photographers today,... so frustrating as they are all so expensive. I know really you get what you pay for but I also need something affordable! 

I'm really feeling for you girls who have been having the hand pain for a while. This only started this week for me and it is brutal!


----------



## ktskittle

I am going to do newborn photos at "picture people" by my sister's house... I am not big into props.... I like a solid white or black background with the focus on baby for newborn shots and I LOVE what they did for my niece and nephew. I don't know if they are all that good (it's a chain), but the one by her is fabulous! The best part is, you only pay if you like the photos, so I am going to go and if I don't like what they do, I have a private photographer all picked out who specializes in newborn that I will use at that point.
Oh! and I am Kati, by the way!


----------



## Dani12

Angela your photos are gorgeous!!!! You're carrying extremely well.

I had my checkup today, cervix is closed and no sign of dilating :( even though the LO is head down, in position and ready to go. My doctor starts her vacation next week so she won't be delivering my LO :( she has given special instructions to her partner after I voiced my concerns.


----------



## Excited4First

Claire, I love all of those little poses too for newborn shots. They're going to be so cute! And I just can't wait to know if it's a girl or boy.. I will more than likely update in hospital!! LOL 

OK, so I haven't had this hand pain you girls speak of at all, but this morning I woke up and my fingers HURT??? It's my knuckles/joints?? Is this the same thing? They are so tight like I wanna crack them but it offers no relief? Wth is it?


----------



## mummyofgirls

Morning/Afternoon Ladies , 
Any babies overnight ? No ... AWHHHHH lol.
im feeling like shes going to come very soon. Sorry for the TMI to come (but to be honest if you made it this far then that is prob not a issue lol)
been having sharp pains up inside my "bits" and a lot of pressure down , feeling like im gonna wet myself a lot of the time to get to the loo and "dribble", back ache bad :/ 
probably me clutcing straws cause im fed up of this horrible pregnancy. :lol: 
you'd think Id remember the ""signs"" but I have no idea what to expect anymore lmao ..x

xx.steph.xx


----------



## Bug222

Ok ladies.. off to the hospital... I think Im going to puke!!! I will update when I can!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,
That is it!!!!! I ask my husband 10 times a day to crack them always thinking it will give relief. Mine are swollen more than normal this am but yes it's pain in the joints and they are stiff. The tips on my right hand are totally numb and it tingles. Hope yours doesn't get any worse. It's miserable. Prob one of the most annoying things so far.

Omg isn't today bug's day?????? This pregnancy brain is killing me but i think im right. She goes in this am!!!!!

And kt goes tomorrow am.

Dani,
Keep your chin up. I'm not close either:( :( 

Tomorrow we get new couches , all of her baby furniture, new fridge, and alarm system hooked up. Omg. Anytime after tomorrow I'm ready. I went to target and got the rest of the things for overnight bag like mini deodorant and shampoo etc.....

Ok I'm home again on couch all day. I'll check back in a little bit:)


----------



## ktskittle

Good luck bug! You will do great!
I feel like I am going to throw up anytime I think about tomorrow! :-/
Yes... that is the hand thing! But mine goes all the way up my arms and my whole right hand goes throbbing numb!


----------



## Excited4First

Ah!!! Good luck Bug!!! We will be thinking about you! :) :) 

Claire, it is so uncomfortable!! It is my top knuckles, like the ones closest to my finger tips. The middle ones aren't too bad. I hope it doesn't get worse either! :(

And KT, you're tomorrow!! I can't wait to see your babies ladies. :) I can't remember, is Bug team yellow?? KT, what are you having again???

Going to go walk lots and lots at BJ's today. It's so damn hot outside I can't go to the park. Q - since I am 3 cm now, if I go to 4, would I still be "active labor" stage if I'm not having contractions??? I am not feeling anything :shrug: Just lots of pressure. I'm bouncing away on my ball though.. lol.


----------



## mummyofgirls

Good luck bug !!! Cant wait to see pictures !! X


----------



## ktskittle

I am having a boy...
I am not sure... I think it depends on your hospital... Some hospitals would go ahead an admit you at 4cm and supplement pitocin to get contractions going... Some would send you home?? I have heard of people walking around 4 or 5cm, but I think most drs wouldn't let you because labor could go really fast from there???


----------



## Flagirl

My dr said if water hasn't broken and no contractions then they won't do anything befor 39 weeks. However if it's after 39 then its sort of a talk I out decision with the mom etc.... But if your water has broken and your having contractions and your 3 it's still nt considered active until you get to 4 cm. does that make sense?
Why would I know all this?? Bc im fed up with being pregnsnt and they haven't checked me yet bc said it doesn't really matter unless water breaks etc ebut I wanted to know if I asked to be checked and I was dilated if I could have baby. So i got all that info. Bc basically he said if I check you now and your 3 then so what. You're not 39 weeks which we prefer you be and your water hasn't broken and no contractions so you go home for now until something happens. Bummer so next fri will be my first check bc it's 38 weeks and he's like I gotta start checking smetime and 38 weeks is good time. 

I don't know who wanted what(gender) but it seems like there are a lot of girls.. I mean in general. It seems like most people that are pregnant are having girls. Kudos to all the boys about to be born. I have 2 friends that just had babies and both a girls. In my hospital tour our of like 12 couples only 4 were having boys. Seems like theres a lot of girls.
My hubby wants a boy but in cse this is our only I wanted a girl first. He wants 2 so he doesn't care. Now he's ecstatic it's a girl bc when we first met he always said he wanted a girl. Wanting one of both i can understand although my dad never wanted a boy and he had 2 girls so I guess everyone is different. Thats what makes the world go round so i think it's good.

Ali,
I hope it doesn't worsen for you. Cold water first thing in morning helps mine. Angelasd said she ices hers and it helps. I haven't iced yet but I let cold water run over them. I think Angela's are a little worse than mine :( bless her.


----------



## Flagirl

Has anyone gone back and read old post like back April etc.... I just went back and Canada had posted " so glad to be in double digits..only 98 days to go" ahahaahahaahah. Hard to imagine 98 days to go now. I would die. But we have come so far. Yay for all of us!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

Totally Claire! I was just saying I remember when it was 99 days!

My dr won't do anything before 41 weeks :( it might be just me last on here- lol

I got up early this morning and walked 2 miles- this baby is coming out before 41 weeks so help me! Lol- I'm very tired of waiting and I'm not known for my patience :)


----------



## ktskittle

FYI on the walking... I walked 2.5 miles a day last week after I found out his size... My cervix didn't change at all (maybe due to the stress I was putting myself under?) but he did drop from -1 to 0 station, so keep it up... It can't hurt, and if nothing else, you are getting in better shape for all the running around we are about to have to do!


----------



## ktskittle

On another note.. I really hope I go into labor at like 4am... Then, I can skip the pitocin and all that and rest assured knowing that the baby agrees that IT IS TIME! =) 
Plus, I won't have the anxiety of waking at 5am and pacing around the house waiting on the phone call/freaking out on the way to the hospital etc... I think if I am already in labor, I will be too distracted to freak out... Maybe?


----------



## Excited4First

Ok that does make sense.. only at 4 cm are you considered active. That's crazy, I had no idea, lol. I just wish my water would break that way I don't have to wonder, lol. They also told me I'm positive for Group B Strep so would have to go in straight away if my water broke for penicillin. 

Angie, good luck with the walking. I didn't go to BJs and walk around.. mainly because I was bouncing on my ball all morning and my damn inner thighs hurt so bad! I feel like I'm being ripped apart from the middle of me!

KT, I hope you go into labor before you go in!! That would be wonderful. :)


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo. I dont know. I have a feeling I'm not dilated at all and I'll go later. My mom was late with me and same thing- no issues with anything during pregnancy My sister has just not ever been like us esp during pregnancy. She has high blood pressure even not pregnsnt so it was no wonder she had her babies early and they were twins.

You're ahead of me already bc I'm 37 weeks tomorrow but it's possible you could be last Canada is due July 13. I know that bc I keep dreaming I have her July 13. Well I used to dream that. Haven't in a while so she may be late too. I guess there is just really no way to know

Ali, I have strep b too. Glad you said that. If water breaks go immediately. They found it n my urine so they are just assuming its elsewhere. They said no reson to chsnce it. I agree. So if water breaks I will high tail it to hospital!!!!

I'm going to start pushing myself walking at night when it's cooler starting at 38.5 weeks. Ok ok maybe at 38 weeks to the day Lol


----------



## mummyofgirls

Argh so I know I got a while but I need this baby to come!! Do you think the midwife will agree to do a sweep see if it gets me on my way if I pull the tears out lol.. Its just one thing after another. Had SPD which is agnonising now, heartburn which sent me into hosp, waters leaking which they managed to stop, high blood pressure which they managed to lower, two weeks ago thought I was in labour , rushed in and after 24hours of testing found gall stones and a inflamed gall bladder, now I have unbelievable pressure and cramps (not strong enough to be contractions) and got a letter in the post saying that when they did my gall bladder scan they also found spots on my liver just waiting on a MRI emergancy slot. Give me a break . I possibly cannot handle anymore.. :cry: 

Sorry for the rant ladies needed to blow off steam


----------



## angieloo

So sorry to hear about your heartburn and other medical stuff. I had no idea how horrible the heartburn could get. I have it so bad I cough and cough, but no relief until I take extra strength tums. That doesn't even help sometimes!

I hear ya on the walking. My hope is that even if the walking, squats, lunges and ball bouncing doesn't put me into labor then at least it will make the labor easy. That's the hope at least :) lol


----------



## Flagirl

Mummy- that sounds awful and you have 2 you are taking care of. It must be hard. Rant away. I know it helps bc I've done it..just did it to my dh. I'm tired of it all. We renovated this house and finally got moved back in may 1. But it's still been work going on. It ends officially Monday. Now his parents coming are an issue bc they feel cheated if they don't get atleast 7 days They are NO help at all. His mother had health issues no one knows if they are legitimate or not bc they always change. To be honest, I don't want to pick up after them etc for 7 days and to control how long they stay we are expected to pay for their plane ticket or else they drive and we have no control???? Wrong! I will tell them if I have to. My mom is coming for 3 weeks PERIOD. SHE IS A HUGE HELP. she will keep laundry going and cook and freeze stuff and help with baby some and take care of dogs etc. his parents don't mean to be so unhelpful but they just aren't . They wont do any of that. I'm just irritated already. Then after that his sister and bro in law will want to come. E are very close to them but bacsically it s going to be a revolving door for the next 2.5 months. I don't know if I can stand it. Pisses me off. I wish everyone lived close so they could come for a couple hours and leave. Then come back a few days later and stay a bit and leave. Instead, they all have to move in. Ugh. I wanna escape to an island. 
Sorry ok now my rant is over.
I'm almost glad shes not here yet bc I'm on my couch with my husband and no people bothering me! I need to enjoy this while it lasts I guess no matter how miserable physically I am

I don't feel her moving super low. I wish she would get moved down soon and ready.


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh just thinking about bug!!!!!!!!
Kt- we will be thinking about you. Sending good thoughts your way. Yay for your baby boy tomorrow. Congrats in advance 

:happydance:


----------



## angieloo

Flagirl said:


> I'm almost glad shes not here yet bc I'm on my couch with my husband and no people bothering me!.

exactly this!!!! I want him here so much, but I am kinda enjoying the calm before the storm that is going to invade my house soon.

Bug and Kt I am thinking about you guys!!!! I can't believe we're starting our babies birthdays:). Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! hope all is well with everyone....just about to catch up on the thread....bug222 and kt isn't today the big day??? I can't wait to see pics!

AFM....just heavy and ready lol...nothing as yet! 2more weeks hopefully!!


----------



## Canada8

awwww Angela beautiful pics!!! LOVE them!!!
Excited4First any day now!!! whoot shoot!

Claire, you and I are in the same boat....I bet we are the last two to go....lololol


----------



## Flagirl

Canada.....I KNOW but angieloo not too far behind. She said she wants to be last so I'm hoping she can be. LOL just kidding. Her drs the same will let her go until 41 Weeks thank goodness we Dont live In europe bc standard is 42 weeks they let you go unyil 42 no way!!!!!! 

I'm not wishing it on anyone. Just wishing everyone the easiest deliverey possible and a healthy baby!!!


----------



## angieloo

Oh my god I would throw a fit at 42 weeks! I'm already pissed about the 41 weeks- could you imagine another month of this? No thanks lol


----------



## mummyofgirls

angieloo said:


> Oh my god I would throw a fit at 42 weeks! I'm already pissed about the 41 weeks- could you imagine another month of this? No thanks lol

If they let me go 42 weeks I think il go mad!! They dont start inducment over her until the 42nd week majority of the time so if that happens to me . God I pray it doesnt , il have two august babys lol. 
My friend was induced the last day of 42 weeks and she ended up being pregnant 43+2 in all!! Apparently the likely hood of still born greatly increases again after 42 weeks xx


----------



## Canada8

42wks!!!! That's another month! shoot me now lol


----------



## Excited4First

Thinking about KT and Bug and anxiously awaiting an update from them!!! 

Ditto on not wanting people here. His Dad, brother, and 2 nephews are coming this weekend.. Brother and nephews are supposed to be staying with us. We'll see. Hopefully I go into labor.

I'm not feeling much movement this morning.. starting to really monitor kick counts. Also have a super bad headache. 

Mummy, sorry to hear about all those discomforts!! Luckily the end is near and you will be holding your girl shortly. :) 

Like you ladies, I am also enjoying time with OH. Had that meltdown the other day where I just realized, WHOA.... we're going to be parents and our entire lives are going to change. I think about it constantly and cry in bed. Last night was so amazing and romantic and despite my insanely huge tummy, we made love with the same intimacy as before being pregnant (sorry if TMI). It was so sweet that I was crying, but I didn't let him know. I kept thinking, what if this is the last time we will do this before baby? I'm just so freaking emotional, crying now again.. lol

Good morning ladies, hope everyone has a beautiful day.


----------



## ktskittle

Ahhh! Checking in at the hospital!


----------



## Flagirl

Kt. Thinking at you right now. Hope all goes well. I'm sure it will and it will all be worth it when you see him. People keep saying that so you I'll have to let me know if it's true:) :) 


Mummy- Yes 42 weeks they say placenta is very inefficient bc it's "old" and the babies can be at higher risk. No thanks anyway! I would flip out. Literally or become bed ridden which wouldn't do much good.
My dr said 41 and that's it. They will induce for sure. Actually I'm going to reschedule my last appt for a day when if i haven't had her we can schedule induction for right at 41 weeks. I'm not kidding. Doing it today. 

Canada and angieloo we may be the only 3 on here before long bc all others will be moved to other chat!!!!! :( oh well....

Nothing eventful here. Same thing different day. Her furniture gets here today though. Should be here by 2 and I can really spend some time organizing things and picking out everything's place. I had to wait for these 3 big pieces of firm to get here. There's only 1 storage thing in there now and we got it a while ago at Ikea. 

Ok be back soon.

Hugs everyone


----------



## ktskittle

Started pitocin and having contractions, but they don't really hurt yet! Midwife coming to break water shortly, and THAT freaks me out!


----------



## ktskittle

I was 3 cm dilated when she broke my water... 80% effaced. My water was meconium stained though.., :-/ Debating about when to get the epidural...


----------



## Flagirl

Yay kt. Progress. What does waters meconium stained mean? I know what me meconium is but don't know what that means......
Epidural.... I've heard they make you love life again.


----------



## AngelaSD

Katie I looooove that ur updating us like this!!!:hugs: this is so crazy!! How did it feel when they broke your water? That's one thing I've been freaking about too! I heard only 8% of woman's water breaks on their OWN! crazy..u think ur water breaks then it's on, just like the movies...but not so much! Crochet hook here you come ahhhhh!! 

Alll our thoughts and prayers with you two today!! *jealous*

I feel like when u first have your baby everyone should just stay away for those first two weeks and let us jut BE with our new little family alone to enjoy it. My mother in law lives in Florida and was suppose to be here in August but we just found out she has breast cancer and has surgery July 20th then radiation so she obviously won't be coming :( I have all y family here close so they can come and go, I would be pretty irritated with having family out of Towners in and out my door too especially If they were no help :( if your going to come you going to be "working" lol!

Had my dr apt yesterday, I've made SOME progress, I am 3 ALMOST 4cm dilated and 90 ALMOST 95% effaced. Because being on BP meds she said normally she would want to induce me today but since my BP has been so great she gave me the choice to wait till next Thursday so we chose to wait in HOPES that baby girl comes on her own before then, if not induction day set for July 5th! I'm sooo just ready!! And yeah no way would I want to wait til 42 weeks! Waiting past ur due dates long enough!!

Mummy if I had all those issues I'd be sooo sooo sooo done too!!! I'm so sorry you've been dealing with all of that! :(


----------



## AngelaSD

And Excited-I am soooo jealous u got some sex lol! My husband wants NOTHING to do with it! He is so freaked out by her being such a lil person in there lol! So...*JEALOUS*:winkwink:


----------



## Excited4First

Yay KT, loving the updates!!! I hope it's all going wonderfully! Can't wait to see pics!

Just got back from the hospital - wasn't feeling baby move at all. Freaked out, cried, etc. Went and they hooked up the fetal monitors and all was well. One perk though, they already filled out my papers that I woulda had to do while in labor. Lol.

Angela - :rofl: It will probably be the last time in a long time for us!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Ali, I can't get over the awkwardness of the way I feel. We've been having sex pretty regularly up until about 2 weeks ago. It's slowed significantly....to almost nothing. I'm ok with that though bc I just don't feel like myself. But man I wish I did. Bahahahahaha. I'm jealous.

Yes! Kt thanks to you for updating. So neat to know what's going on. I wish I was meeting mine today.

Angelasd July 5. Woo hooo. Maybe you will go before then but atleas you have a d ate if you don't. Y'alls babies will be 3 weeks to a month (kt) if I don't have her until July 2o or ESP if i am late!!!!! Not really that much different but will feel like an eternity. Hopefully you all will have so,e good helpful hints for me :) atleast I can get something (along with canada and angieloo) out of having to wait so long. Lol.


----------



## mummyofgirls

Thanks Angela . 
Just doing my mummy thing and soildering on . Haha.. Feeling better today, excited about all these new babies on here :D


----------



## Excited4First

Angela, what did your sweep feel like and what did they do?? Just wondering if my MW accidentally gave me something like a sweep when she checked my cervix.


----------



## Flagirl

Oh no mummy I just saw yours is 16th. Ji was thinking much earlier for some reason. Dang! You're right in between me and canada.
I hope you get some sorted relief. Do you have anyone helping with your. 2 other girls? I hope you aren't on your feet etc chasing them. For some reason I thought you had like a week to go. 


I can't wait for kt next update. Hopefully she can have him like she wanted - vaginally and all goes well. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm starting to get scared. I guess bc it's starting. We've all been chatting for so long but now it's beginning. Omgah :happydance: can't believe it but then I can bc it feels so overdue ...I just must be confused today. Lol


----------



## mummyofgirls

I WISH I had a week to go lol ...:nope: 
yeah daddy and nanny are here a majority of the time and are AMAZING ! 
Got my next midwife next thurs , you see them a lot less after your first :/ by then Il be 38+ 3 so im gonna beg for help , turn on the tears , and see what happens hahah .. 

ohhh babies coming:happydance: I hope Kt's okay and all has gone to plan too !!


----------



## angieloo

How exciting is today??? So fun! 

I'm having small contractions, nothing big, just the "practice" ones. They still hurt like a beeotch though! Lol


----------



## mummyofgirls

angieloo said:


> How exciting is today??? So fun!
> 
> I'm having small contractions, nothing big, just the "practice" ones. They still hurt like a beeotch though! Lol


ooohhh Angieloo keep a eye cause you never know they could be mild , both my girls I laboured from light labour, managable , was able to go shopping, had a nap , did the cooking, cleaning ect and they were slightly irrgular the 2nd time around and then BAM full blown bent over contractions ,,x x


----------



## angieloo

Ohhh that is exciting. I don't want to get my hopes up, but it would be amazing if this turned into full blown labor!


----------



## ktskittle

So as of about 2hours ago, I was 4-5 cm, 90% effaced... Epidural started to wear off so they came up gave me a booster and I'm feeling fine again.
Having water broken was no biggie... I was freaked about it too... U know how it feels to touch ur teeth.. U can feel it, but not really??? That's how it felt.
Meconium staining is when the baby had his first bowel movement in uterine... They say it's fairly common.., about a third of moms.
I was terrified up until epi was in... Feel a lot more relaxed now!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Glad all is moving forward for you KT !! I know what U mean my waters splashed EVERYWHERE with Amelia and broke naturally with Ava I had it broke and it felt quite warm like I wet myself lol. But surprisingly not painful!! 

Not long now til you meet ur bundle of joy !! Xx


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- so glad it's going well or sounds like it is. Yay. Hope you keep progressing well.... Yay for updates . Hope he comes soon.
I'm scared to death of epidural. Did it hurt really badly or were contractions so intense that you wanted it?????? I thought it was some strong medicine. My dr told me don't freak about it bc all it really is is a"caine" like lidocaine or something. It's not some super strong narcotic that can hurt baby etc. so all I have to do now is get over my fear if needles................. Glad it's keeping you somewhat comfortable. It makes sense- it keeps you just comfortable engh that the pain doesn't wear you out so you can't push etc.....

Angieloo- you may just luck out after all!!!!!!!! Yay if you do. 

Baby furniture people here now. Yay! Yay! This is huge for me. Bc her room can final'y be set up sans rug and glider which I was waiting on to see e furniture in the room before I did it. But atleast 90% complete after this. So happy.


----------



## ktskittle

Correction: at 2:15, I was 3-4 cm... At 5:15, I was 5 cm... Now that I've hit 5, I should be dilating 1 cm per hour... If I'm not at 7 by 7:15, we are going to go ahead with a c section and take it as my body's way of warning is that he'd need to be ripped out with forceps or not fit/ risk shoulder dystocia.


----------



## ktskittle

Epidural: first they numb ur back... That's the only part that hurts. It feels like a bee sting and then the numbing agent stings/burns for about 5-10 seconds as it disperses. Next, they insert the big needle and catheter line and all u feel is pressure. Once that's in, they insert medicine and it feels like mild tightness in ur back... I had a weird sensation in my left leg... Like someone hit my knee with a reflex thing ( like the dr does when ur a kid) the anesthesiologist warned me that may happen, so it didn't freak me out... Then u go numb and get relief. My blood pressure dipped for about 5 minutes, so I was slightly dizzy... Other than that, I finally felt relaxed so I tried to nap. It wasn't too bad! It definitely beats cobtractions! It started to wear off about and hour and a half ago (not bad... Just period pains) do they upped the meds and I was good again.
Sorry so long... I just wish I had more of a play by play before mine so....


----------



## angieloo

It's like we get to live vicariously through you today! 
My practice contractions stopped after about two hours so I took a super long walk to hopefully kick start then again :)


----------



## Canada8

oh wow kt I'm loving the play by play....come on baby boy!!


----------



## Canada8

has anyone heard from bug222??


----------



## Flagirl

KT- We all are totally living through you. Hope you have him soon either way. Thanks for play by play. I'm terrified and I actually cried about it already. I'm a baby..... Having a baby..... :baby:
I just will have to tell myself I think I can I think I can.....

Im really jealous of you just so you know. You are about to get major relief nd have your baby boy. Wow. Amazing. Congrats.

On a TMI but hilarious note- We had sex tonight for first time in a while ( bc normally we do it several imes a week at.east) Woo hooo :happydance: can't believe I was able to. Didnt plan it but it just happened. I tell you this to say this- now after sex I feel a bit weird as if it's irritated something in there. Never did that before. No pain at al during or I would not do it. Only after. Wonder if that means its helping do whatever they say sex does to speed up the process??? I can only hope so and maybe she will come earlier than 40 or 41 weeks. Id be elated. But sex for us is sporadic and random so we don't do it that often anyway. It was fun tonight but not usually so fun lately.


----------



## Flagirl

Ok seriously not feeling very well......probably nothing at all but I don't feel well at all. Going to get n bed.
Tonight's choice of exercise may have have been a bad idea. Anyone else had this happen? I have dull lower backache and it seems painful up inside but I'm not having contractions in my belly or anything like that. Not sure. 


Kt. Can't wait to read all about it the morning. One way or another he is here and you are so happy I'm sure :) 

Nite everyone


----------



## AngelaSD

YES KATIE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PLAY BY PLAY! WE ALLL LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT and I know we ALL appreciate it SO much too!! Hope you reached your 7cm during this hour!! Ahh so excitng! I feel like were there with you :) Can't wait till he is here!!!

SO SORRY your not feeling well after your "exercise routine" today :( Hope you get better in the morning. Sex....well ehh heemmm sperm...is what does something, and the something is soften your cervix. Its normal to spot even after sex so if that happens too don't freak out. BUT lets hope you start feeling better....I couldnt imagine something going wrong from enjoying a little love makin time. Let us know how your feeling later bub!


----------



## AngelaSD

The Sweep:

No it didn't hurt like I anticipated it actually wasn't much different feeling then her checking m cervix to see how dilated I was, just took maybe 15 seconds longer. Your Dr SHOULD NOT be performing a sweep though UNLESS YOU KNOW and they do not do them unless you ask and they feel ok with doing so, they feel like they need to get things going or your over due so I hope your Dr did not do one without notifying you thats a big NO NO lol.

Some woman have a few sweeps even and i doesn't do anything. Last nigt I had some pretty bad cramping from it though but feel totally good today :)


----------



## angieloo

Hope you feel better on the morning Claire! Or if you don't feel better that it's at least the start of something.
I walked and walked and walked today like crazy trying to get those contractions goin again. I have had a few more twinges and major period pains, but nothing regular or extremely intense like labor.
I want him to come so bad! I hope he comes over the weekend, but I know that's probably not very likely :)


----------



## mummyofgirls

Thought something was happening last night here too....

was a gall bladde attack :/


----------



## Excited4First

Claire, I always have felt that way after sex since like 36 weeks. It doesn't hurt during but does give me back pain afterwards. We had sex last night again and I woke up 30 minutes ago with contractions in my lower back that wrap around to the front. Just like the other day they are every 6 minutes and lasting about 30 seconds. I hope these don't go away and that they progress into something!!! Just worried about when I should go in if I was 3 cm on Wednesday, would I dilate quickly? I know it's totally different for every woman. Oh and after I was feeling contractions I felt like I had to go to the bathroom (# 2) and was bleeding red/mucus - is this the contractions helping me dilate more?

Sorry for all these questions!!! I guess I should wait until I feel contractions for 2 hours like they told me to.. lol.

Can't wait to hear about the babies!!!!

Angela, thanks for the info. My MW was checking to see if I was dilating and apparently got pretty far up there?? Lol, but I didn't really have many cramps, very mild that I would prob normally have, and that was on Wed. So I don't think she did something that would classify as a sweep after your description,

Just had another contraction OW! I think this is really the start of something, I will keep you ladies updated. Today is my dad's bday and tomorrow is MILs bday - the two days I did NOT want baby to come!!!!! Plus FIL and BIL with 2 nephews coming to stay the weekend. 

Can't wait to hear about the girls and their babes!!


----------



## Flagirl

Haha thanks Angela. I'm not used to that feeling. It was stranqe. I'm better this am.l no contractions etc.. So I figured I was fine but I was like oh my! What have we done;) 


AlI,
Hope it is the start of something:) sounds like it.

Nothing here. I went to sleep hurting kind of but was exhausted I spent all day on her nursery and was up too too long. It's 5 something in the morning and I've been up for at 30ish minutes already. Can't sleep. I can tell I'm getting closer bc my patterns are starting to change.

I will be almost totally prepared as I can see for the baby..I'm used to being up evey 2 hours!!! I have been up on that schedule for weeks now. At 445 I'm like ok. ..bush teeth , go downstairs. Have a cup of decaf and some juice and play on iPad etc..... I used to be such A GOOD SLEEPER. ...LIKE 10 hours a night. I haveng slept past 8 in months..... The body knows what it is doing :)


I am sure KT is enjoying her new baby boy Matthew! Unbelievable. Can't wait to hear from her and see him. 
Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope this is a good Saturday for everyone.


----------



## Canada8

ahhhhh my water just broke!!! Im soooo nervous and scared to start feeling the pain....so far I don't feel anything except my tummy dropping way low.....I will keep everyone posted


----------



## ktskittle

I only skimmed ur posts, so I won't be responding because I honestly barely know what was said... I'll catch up later.
Yay Canada!!! Good luck.
My update:
My goal was 7cm by 7:15. My epi wore off again around 6:15, but I waited a bit to call anesthia be ause I felt like maybe it would help with dilation (which isn't true after active labor begins I was later told.) I had to breathe through cxs, but they werent TOO bad. Around 7:30 I was at 7cm! However, at 7:45, epi wore off worse, and I could feel the cxs full on in my right hip. It got so bad that years were rushing to my eyes... Cxs were 1 and a half to 2 minutes apart but lasting 75 to 90 seconds, so I barely had time to catch my breath... To be continued below


----------



## ktskittle

Anesthia FINALLY came back after what felt like an eternity and had to completely redo my epi... Old line out, new line in. (it's not fun getting and epi with numb legs and bad cxs).
While sitting up for epi, he dropped big time. (nurse said his hairy little he'd was about 2-3 inches inside my vagina.. Pain dossipitates, but the pressure was insanely intense. I felt like I had to poop, except out of my vagina.. 
Our new goal had been 9cm at 9:15... Nurses checked me at 9:45, and I was indeed 8 and a half to 9, but had a swollen cervix... They left to report back to my dr, who was performing a c section...
To be continued...


----------



## ktskittle

Suddenly, about 5 minutes later, a rush of 5 or so people came in... Evidentially, I had spiked a mild fever and baby's heart rate was hitting 180-190.. Dr was suggesting a c section because his heart rate would likely worsen during pushing.... I immediately consented.... It was amazing how unafraid I was because I knew I was doing it for his safety... They prepped me and wheeled me to OR... Less than 5 minutes after the furst cut, baby was out!!! He is amazing! However, he was stomach breathing (belly rising and falling instead of chest) so after being crazy suctioned (to avoid me continuum aspiration) he was taken to the special care nursery, a step down from nicu... He is still there, 6 hours later, and they said they'd be making a decision within the hour whether to bring him to me or nicu. (the transition nursery has a 6 hour "time limit")
I still havent held him and it breaks my heart, but I think the strong iv drugs are helping me cope. I'm just grateful we are both okay and he is in excellent hands!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Congratulations on the birth of ur son !! Sorry to hear all wasnt perfect . Just think he's in the best care right now . For problems with me after ava I didnt hold her for 10 hrs and that effected me and I got pnd. But im sure you'll be fine :D x


----------



## Excited4First

In hospital four cm gonna get epidural soon ahhhhhhhh painful right now but nice when they leave. Omg canada!!!!! Yayyyyy


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeahhh . *so excited*

im gonna be the last here hahahah :lol:


----------



## Flagirl

Katie- hate it didnt go exactly like you wanted but all is well in the end... And thats the most imp thing. YAY FOR YOU! So glad he is here and ok. I know you will be so excited to get him in your arms!!!! 

All of this is making me tear up!!!!! Oh yea I'm pregnsnt!!! But it's also been amazing to talk to everyone through all of this. 

Canada----- I'm so jealous! I thought we were in this together til the end:):). JUST KIDDING. CONGRATS! keep us posted 

Ali,
YAY YAY YAY YAY! So happy I can't believe you waited to find out sex! You've got to be just so excited. Ok keep us posted. Hope all goes well.

I am thinking about you all.........

Angieloo- it's me and you until the end :wacko:


----------



## Excited4First

Got epidural now feel so much bettrr latst time checked was five cm. I cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

Holy cow! I was thinking the same thing Claire! Mummy, Angela, Dani, me and you are left:) did I miss anyone? Have we heard from Ellen? (bug)
Katie- so happy he's here and in good hands! Hope all is well and you're reunited soon!

Ali: YAY!!!! How crazy sudden! DH and I will be having sex tonight and all the nights after this for sure!
Canada: where did your water break? I'm worried mine will break while we're out to dinner or something. 
Congratulations ladies! Keep us posted!


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- no word on bug!! :( Canada thought she was in the running for last too but Wow! So maybe we won't be. I still technically need a few days to get some stuff done. I'm sooooo serious lol.
No I don't think you missed anyone but I think out of all of us left we have latest dates. Atleast I know I'm waaaay back there :sad2:


Canada was just saying her belly hadn't dropped and it still happened for her. Yay bc mine hasn't I don't think but I bet I have a while yet.

Idk if sex brings on labor but it can't hurt if you're right on the edge....bc it stirred my body up majorly even tho nothing happened more


----------



## mummyofgirls

I find having sex really difficult, not only cause my SPD but because my uterus contracts really tight and baby bunches up in a ball and its really noticeable. Lol.. 
I dont think shes engaged yet cause im feeling a lot of pressure on my legs , and baring down on my legs, but that dont panic me cause I know after your first they can engage more easily in labour. 


were almost there :D


----------



## Canada8

Ok so I was admitted in, got my epi. So far I havw not gelt onw contraction. Im so exvited to have a completely contractiom free delivery. Im 2cm as of an hour ago. I will keep you all posted. Celina is coming


----------



## AngelaSD

Congratulations Katie!! I hope he is in your arms very very soon!! You did it though Momma good job!!!!!!!!!! 

Okay so what now 3 out of the 8 out of us? Are having babies right now!! Holy cow! Sooo happy for you Ali And Canada wow!! Hints are just going this weekend...sooo jealous!! Looks like I'm going to be one of the last standing too!! Dang it lol.

I haven't heard from Ellen either...she went MIA lets just hope it was like when I did. And everything is fine...

Gosh I'm up at like 4 every morning too!! And on top of it up every two hours as well. Normally I hurt so bad I'm in bed my 10 ish but the last two weeks I'm up till midnight the. Ready to get up for the day by 4...can't wait to be up WITH SOMEONE lol...


----------



## Flagirl

Yay Canada! That's freaking awesome.

No word on bug. Hope all is ok. It's unlike her to go without getting on here.

Angela. Me too atleast I won't have someone saying can you please lay back down etc.. If I get up my dh feels like he has to get up???? And he's tired and being really snappy etc.. I don't like it. But just bc I get up doesn't mean he has to.. And I feel bad bc I feel so achey and just blah. At night inhurt but I can't help it and I'm up just like you- atleast every 2 hours to go to the bathroom and it wakes him up even thou we have a temourpedic. He's sleeping really light bc he's watching over me. But Its not like I chose to go out partying all night and I'm hungover!!! I'm pregnsnt! 
Actually, I think he is really stressed in general bc he knows it's so close. I think he is kind of freaking out I his own way.
Is this going on with anyone else's hubby? 
And he keeps asking me whyim on here so much and I told him several are I labor and etc... I think its really got him worked up. He just rushed out to go to the storage unit bc more stuff needs to be moved out of garage.


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies! Just a quick note to say Iain Kenneth was born at 9:32am on june 28th. Tiny little guy at 5lbs, 15oz. He is absolutely perfect. We are still in the hospital as I have been having some blood pressure issues and I had an allergic reaction to the adhesive on the sterile drapes they used in the OR. Hoping to go home tomorrow. Thinking of you all!!! Congrats KTS and good luck Canada. I will give you the full story when I am home and go back through the posts to see how everyone else is doing.


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeah congratulations xx


----------



## angieloo

Congrats Ellen!!!! I bet your thrilled to have your little one out! Home you go home soon:)


----------



## Flagirl

Omg I love his name. CONGRATULATIONS! Can't wait to hear all about it. We were wondering if you were at hospital etc... Thanks for posting.
Hope you go home soon.


----------



## mummyofgirls

I wish this baby inside of my will make up its mind . Got back ache and cramps... Then NOTHING .. LOL X


----------



## angieloo

Lol- me too Steph! I had contractions yesterday morning and night and the nothing this morning, but now they're back. Not the outrageously painful kind, just prep ones, but I keep hoping they're going to turn into something, but no luck yet


----------



## Flagirl

Mummy and angieloo- 
I feel your pain. I've had some randomly but they always go away! I'm in bed. I think I'm more miserable in bed than I am on couch I never thought I'd hate the night time and the bed. Lol. I dread it.

Question---I've become so thirsty all the sudden. Just started. Never ever before in pregnancy have I experienced this. I want any and everything...ice water, juice, gatorade etc.... It's un real how much I'm drinking. 
Anyone know about this?


----------



## Flagirl

And...any suggestions on hospital bag?????? I have: toiletries, underwear, going home clothes, nightgown for hospital, robe.
For baby- several different changes of clothes in newborn and 0-3 months depending on her size and length, diapers, our wipes, blankets and swaddle blankets 
For hubby- gym shorts, tshirts, underwear, jeans, polo, ( his toiletries in with mines)
Blankets and pillows with our names written inside.
A few snack bars, bottles of water.....

Anything else that I'm forgetting ... Feel free to add. I have no clue really . Will they have clothes for the baby during ouR stay ( she stays in room with us whole time ) and I just need to take going home outfit or does she wear onsies or sleep sacks I bring)


----------



## ktskittle

Just an update... Matthew was admitted to the nicu for transient tachypnea, but they are doing bloodwork to rule out pneumonia and sepsis just in case. It was a really hard day for me because I wasn't able to get around, but I finally was able to hold him a couple hours ago!!! Praying that he will be able to come join us tomorrow!!!


----------



## angieloo

We are also bringing a phone charger, cancers, camera charger, and for toiletries we are definitely bringing the face wipes- I use nutragena ones to remove make up, dirt and sweat:)

Also taking my breast pump so I can get help from the nurse


----------



## angieloo

Oh katie- I can only imagine how hard that must be! I hope he's with you soon!


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies! It's a BOY!!! Maxwell Liam came into this world at 1:15pm after 45 Mins of pushing. He weighs 7 pounds 2 oz and is 20 inches long. He is absolutely amazing. We couldn't be anymore thrilled. He. Has been breastfeeding like a champ. I had a really wonderful delivery was 4 cm when I came in at 6 and was pushing at 12:30. I'm so so so in love.


----------



## Excited4First

P.s. didn't read thrum everything on kindle lol I will read when I get home probbly monday


----------



## Dani12

omg! congratulations to everyone and skittle, you and your LO are definitely in my prayers.


----------



## Flagirl

Kt- you are n my prayers and I hope he joins you ASAP. Let us know.

Ali,

Maxwell Liam!!!! Congrats!!!!! I cannot imagine how you felt when they said its a boy:) :) yay

So glad all is well........


Angieloo. Thanks. Phone chargers and iPad charger. NEED IT :)


----------



## mummyofgirls

Woahhhh ladies all popping now !!

kt. Thinking of you and your family . Hope lil man is okay!!

update on me ladies , had somemore pains and went to assment unit and they said that they are unsur if its a problem with my kidneys or my uterus is swollen . They think its more my uterus . Sent me home to get some rest, back in tomorrow for a ultrasound and possible induction If its my uterus..
the midwife said oh theres nothing that will solve the pain til the baby is born , I said great I gotta suffer for a while then could be another month if I go over . She came back 10min later and said docs are happy to induce if its my uterus !! Eeeekkkkkkk
update tomorro :D


----------



## angieloo

What an adorable name Ali! I have a friend that just named her son Maxwell too:) very cute

Steph that is exciting that they will induce you and not make you wait. When will the induction be? 

I've been having regular contractions since 7 this morning and it's 10 here now. They are 10 minutes apart and just over 1 min long. They are painful, but not so painful that I can't talk and move around. They haven't been super regular - it'll be 8 mins, 6 mins, 10 mins, 12 mins, 6mins.
Really hope this is the start of something and not just my body doing the warm up.

They feel like stabbing period pains and like someone whacked me in the back at the same time - and my stomach gets really hard- do these sound normal to you ladies or strong Braxton hicks?


----------



## mummyofgirls

I have no idea Angieloo lol .. it was kinda a bit of a shock , just come in tomorrow when we call and have a scan then maybe induction , so could be tomrrow , although i think it will be long winded as im not efficiated and the neck of my womb/cervix is fully shut firm lol ...x


----------



## angieloo

So sad- my contractions stopped at noon and haven't been back.

I took a really long walk and I plan on going again tonight and DH and I will be hanky pankying again today, plus eating some more yummy pineapple. I did all those thing yesterday right before bed, so hopefully it will trigger the contractions again.

My DH is really pushing for a 4th of July baby. He's had his mind set on it forever- hopefully he's right!


----------



## mummyofgirls

angieloo said:


> So sad- my contractions stopped at noon and haven't been back.
> 
> I took a really long walk and I plan on going again tonight and DH and I will be hanky pankying again today, plus eating some more yummy pineapple. I did all those thing yesterday right before bed, so hopefully it will trigger the contractions again.
> 
> My DH is really pushing for a 4th of July baby. He's had his mind set on it forever- hopefully he's right!


Have you tried asking the doc? I mean cause they are coming and going must be something happening right ?? nothing more fustrating ! I had that with Amelia was contracting all night went to delievery suite in the morning and had an internal. and they said no i defo wasnt in labour i just needed to pass a stool !! little did they know cause i carried on contracting and she was here 12hrs later ahahha


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhhh nothing here! Except its 11 am and I'm already really swollen and my hands barely work.

Wonder hoe Ki ap, Canada and Ali are doing now? I think Ali is going home today based on what she said. I hope matthew is as well with kt. Looking forward to sn update frm her. 

What's going on with everyone else?
I had some contractions/cramping late in the nit. Nothing regular etc... Blah! 
I'm absolutely the most missable I've ever been. I've slowed to a crawl and I'm such a hurler energetic person. It's unreal.
I literally want to make a countdown calendar!!! Like one on paper that hangs up so everyday I can cross a day off bc I have no clue when she's coming I just keep pushing til July 20. I'm like a little kid I guess but I've got to have some. Motivation to get through it. Im starting t really hate life a lot. Kind of sad

Thats all I've got for now..... Hope everyone is having a good Monday :)


----------



## Flagirl

Wow! I just reread that. So many typos...why? Bc I'm on iPad and need my pillow so I can prop it up but I sat on couch without it and I'm too big and it takes way to much effort to get up and get it. Sorry :cry:

I meant wonder how kt and Canada and Ali......

Not a hurler energetic person ..i meant a hyper and energetic person.


----------



## mummyofgirls

NO!!!! spoke to a diff doc then the other day who has no idea what's wrong so I gotta sit t out .. Arghhh lol ...


2weeks today :D


----------



## Flagirl

Angie- the 4th is ....well.... Here in 2 days !!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you 



I'm about to google what I can do to start labor.....
Walking and tea. Is anyone doing anything else??...?


----------



## angieloo

Oh no Steph!!! I'm sorry you have to wait now :(

I've been bouncing on an exercise ball, drinking the tea, walking and having sex. I started doing all four on Friday and then woke up Saturday to some contractions and had contractions yesterday for three hours. Nothing so far today, but I have high hopes.
I also heard that anything that helps release oxytocin in your system helps because that's the chemical in your body that releases and signals labor. So I'm trying to do relaxing things too- like take baths and listen to fun music.

My hands hurt too! But my feet are the worst- I think it's all the walking. I have to soak them every night. They aren't swelling, just sore.

I feel like if I just had an induction date I would feel better- just to know that I won't go past the 16th or whatever, would give me a little more relief. I have a dr apt tomorrow so maybe I can get him to nail down something.


----------



## Canada8

quick update from me

Celina Susan was born June 30th at 6:52pm, 2wks early, vaginal delivery. A completely painless labour and delivery as I got dpi asap cause doc had to go do other surgeries....i will share the rest later....oh, no stitches as well....so no downstairs pain at all....will catch up and send pics in a bit:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Canada8

some quick pics
 



Attached Files:







celina.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









celina1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4









celina2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









celina3.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations Excited4 and KTS!!! I hope you and your babies are both ok. 

Introducing my little Iain....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0100.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0154.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flagirl

Canada and bug------ OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are Both just so adorable I can't stand it. 
Canada- wow! So gat it went oerfectly for you!!! Im still here and pregnant but you give me hope it will be soon and maybe painless :) 
I love love love her little flower headband. 

Bug, he's cute as a button. I love to see the bottom of his little feet. So glad it all went well and he is healthy! How is your pain level now? I'm sure so much relief.

Can't wait to see more pictures when y' all can post.

Thanks so much for posting.
:happydance:


----------



## Dani12

congratulations canada and bug!!! your LOs are too adorable :)

i'm so anxious now lol, my belly has dropped extremely low.... it's literally in my lap, just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## Canada8

go for lots of walks!! I was doing daily walks this past week and drinking slushies :)


----------



## angieloo

Ahhh! So cute!! Ellen he is adorable! Look at those long legs )
Canada- so precious- she is beautiful!

Waiting, waiting, waiting :) I can't wait to join the baby club! 
Glad you both are doing well!


----------



## Flagirl

Dani,
have you ever dropped before then baby moves back up??? Or when it drops does it drop for good. Every now and then she moves way down but she always goes back up...I'm assuming I haven't dropped for good but this is my first time so I don't know what it really means.


----------



## Flagirl

Ok Canada. I'm going to try. Long night walks will begin ASAP. Slushies..I forgot fabout them til now. I love love love them. Going out to get one now. Lol

Canada - how much did she weigh? I looked back and didnt see it but maybe you said???


----------



## Dani12

nope, I've been dropping little by little each week and it stayed that way. I think it stayed that way because LO has been head down for the past 3-4 weeks.

and in the past 24 hours, my belly has dropped majorly.


----------



## AngelaSD

Okay these days I REALLY can't miss a freakin hour on here SO MUCH GOING ON!!

Katie you and your lil family have been in my thoughts and prayers and I can't wait til we hear you are all doing good:hugs: He is a tough lil man he will make it through this....hope you are staying strong

Ellen BEAUTIFUL little mister and yes look at those LONG LEGS!! Great pics! You look so happy! He is one cute little mister, thank you so much for sharing! Did you have a vaginal delivery?

Steph I can't believe how QUICK your labor was!! HOLY COW! I HOPE for that so much! Congrautlations!~ That is so wonderful! AND on top of it breastfeeding like a CHAMP!!!! SO WONDERFUL!

CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is BEAUTFIUL! I second, that GORGEOUS flower head band love love love it!!! She is so stinkin cute! So glad you two are doing so well!! Thank you SO much for the update.

And for me..I had a Dr apt today, my fluid levels jumped from a 13 on thursday to a 22 today! They cut you off and will induce if they reach 25, it means your placenta is no longer working properly. Everything else looked good, she looked great still, her head, arms, legs, and tummy were all measuring just aout 39 weeks so she isn't huge I HOPE lol...she is GUESSITAMTED at weighing 8lbs 6oz as of today but I am hoping they are a little high. My Dr scheduled my induction for this Thursday at 530 am!! So if she isn't here before then thats the day!

I have been driking the tea, walking, bouncing, spicy food, pineapple...everything but the hanky panky part (jealous you all are getting that lol) I have been having the real contractions but noting consitent :( Im convinced babes come when they are ready.

Hospital bag: I was told to bring a spray bottle for after birth, when you go to the bathroom you will want to just spray then dab dry since you'll be so sore. Also bring your own pads. The hospital ones are so HUGE and SO uncomfrotable. Im bringing face wipes, lipgloss (I will die wearing lip gloss lol), oh and an ice pack to sit on afterwards too for relief, I have a bag of quaters for snacks out of the vending machine, and try to EAT before you go..whenever that may be lol!


----------



## Flagirl

Angela- yes yes yes. Pads added to list for sure! 
I have some spray called mommas bottom. Anyone heard of this? I thought I'd try it. 

I know! So much going on.....I love it. 
I just got back from 7-11. My hubby said- this is going to help us sleep ha. About to drink some raspberry tea

still no word from Katie again with an update but yes.. Hoping she is doing great and Matthew too:) sending hugs to the little man.

I can't believe 4 babies already! 
I'm so jealous Angela---- your induction date. Angieloo and I are wanting atleast that. It probably gives you a sense of relief.. At the latest it will be then. And wow! I remember months ago you said high blood pressure can cause small babies.. She is a big girl even with them being a little off if they are. Yay!!!!!!!!!! That's so great.


----------



## Flagirl

Oh and dani, ok so I continue to wait then bc mine hasn't dropped and stayed.. She gets lows but always goes back up. I'm assuming when it drops fro real then I will know it. Please please please let it be soon :)


----------



## AngelaSD

Whats Momma bottom??

It does feel nice to have a date but I still REALLY dont want to be induced. My Dr has full faith that I will still be able to deliver naturally because I have continued to make progresion each week with dilation AND effacement so I hope she is right. I am so miserable so I am so happy to be done, and SO EXCITED TO FINALLY MEET HER! 

I never had really "dropped" she couldn't be ANY lower but she is taking every inch up from bottom to ribs so I guess there isn;t anywher for her TO drop to so maybe thats why? I heard also that you can drop the day you go into labor

Something else interesting I read yesterday was that when you carry a girl girls will hardly EVER EVER stay in the womb past 41 weeks they say boys or "lazy" in the way that they are usually the only babies who carry till 42 weeks! Weird huh?


----------



## angieloo

I read that too Angela! That boys are usually late and weigh more at birth.

I went to Walmart and got a battery powered fan for $5 that is also a mister so I can spritz myself and use the fan during labor. I the being hot so hopefully this helps.

I've been walking like crazy, which is becoming increasingly difficult with the foot pain. I try to get at least 7000 steps in every day. And at least 50 squats too. If anything I'll have super buff leg muscles after labor :)

So sad, but DH and I have decided to skip the fairgrounds firework show this fourth of July. He's so worried I'll go into labor and we will e stuck in the horrible traffic going home- last year it took us almost four hours to get home and we live 20 mins away. I will have to watch the fireworks from afar :)


----------



## Canada8

my belly dropped the night before I went into layout, but not drastically. Bring your own pads, but those huge diaper pads the hospital gives you will come in handy the first 24hrs as there is a lot of bleeding afterwards.

Celina weighed 6pounds 14ounces

AFM still waiting on my milk to come in.....my nipples are sooo sore.....I dot see my colusrum, but Celina seems satisfied and is peeing and poking...the first poos are so gross, like tar. I just jumped on the computer quickly to google ways to help start my milk flow....any suggestions? I can't wait to share my birth story....coming soon......ok Celina just discovered Im missing....brb

As me as much questions as you please

Cheers

Ps....i think the slushies were the key :)


----------



## ktskittle

Matthew was released from the NICU this morning so he is in my recovery room for the duration of our stay! This has been the longest weekend of my life! I am so glad I had a C-section so that I was able to stay at the hospital for the duration of his NICU stay. He latched immediately and has been breastfeeding with ease (despite being given a bottle when admitted to nicu as I was in recovery and unable to go visit initially.) I am ecstatic! Here are a few pictures... We had a photographer come into our hospital room right after he was reunited with us... (You can still see red spots on his head and chest from all the monitors... I didn't want this photoshopped out.... This was our baby on his 3rd day of life, just the way he was!) I didn't know they were going to have me in a picture, so I am straight bed hair, no makeup, c section recovery gown etc. LOL)

I still haven't fully reviewed all posts... It's chaotic. We are being discharged from hospital tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









5.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyofgirls

These pictures are amazing ... Ohhh I cant wait even more now lol xx


----------



## Flagirl

Oh my. I feel Angela's pain...i went to bed and missed so much :)

Katie---- what a little miracle. Congrats. So glad it all worked out And he's with you and going home with you. Thanks for pix. He is amazing! All of them are great and if that's you looking as bad as you possibly can ( I'd imagine hospital, labor is about as bad as it gets) you area really lucky. I agree with the red spots etc...it's his and yours and your dh's story....plenty of time to have other photos touched up done. 
All of your pix are amazing and he is so cute and eye wide open....but the pic of your dh holding him and he is holding your hubs finger!!!!!!!! I admit it- I cried!!!!!!!!!!! 

Angieloo- you're a mess..I bet that's a good call on your hubs part!!!! I'd be scared to death I'd go into labor and be stuck but you said your husband is super convinced it will be July 4 so he extra sensitive... 

Angela- 
https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/postpartum-recovery/new-mama-bottom-spray.html
That's the spray. I've read really really good things about it. They had it here locally at a holistic mother and baby place so i got some. 


Canada-
She's already knowing when your gone !!! lol. It's gonna be amazing. I can't wait. 
I know you have a son but a girl! Like everything first time ever all over again. I've heard they're really different in most cases. My sister has boy girl twins and wow! They were night and day! 
I've heard that sometimes the belly won't drop prior. She hasn't dropped at all so that had me worried she was going to plan on staying a long time.ha
Now looking back on it.... Any other signs or symptoms before you went into labor? 
How long do you have to stay in hospital since she had no issues at all and you had vaginal with epidural????
What size clothes is she fitting in ???? bc I know we all talked about this before and everyone was takinng a small variety.


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies!! I love all of the pictures!!! Omg, all are adorable. I have attached some of Maxwell! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Claire, I had an epidural and I had to stay 48 hours but the main reason I stayed was because apparently my water broke and I didn't know it?!??!?! I don't know how in the hell that happened but there never was any water!!! I was a mystery!!! I NEVER noticed a gush or even trickles, who in the world knows. 

We came home yesterday and are all situated. I had an amazing delivery. I don't remember if I even posted about it but here's how it went:

Woke up at 4 am with contractions, went in at 530-6 and was 4 cm. I was having back to back labor so the contractions were AWFUL!!!!! I got the epidural at around 6 cm and that was tough, only because I had fluid on my spine and he had to stick me 3-4 times and I could hear it in me!! He said that I was a very rare case and he never has to do that.. but omg it didn't matter once it kicked it. Seriously you are like Jekyll and Hyde once it gets in your system. You can feel the pressure of contractions but not the pain. 

The epidural made my contractions a bit less intense so once I only progressed one cm in 2 hours they gave me a little bit of Pitocin and I went from 7 cm to 9.5 in one hour. I started pushing at 12:30 pm and Max joined us at 1:15 pm!!!! 

The MWs and nursers were really impressed that being a first time mom I was only in active labor for about 6 hours and only pushed for 45 mins. I honestly believe the EPO and RLT helped immensely.. my uterus has contracted amazingly well and I don't have any swelling at all.. plus was so dilated when I went in. I am barely bleeding now, light pink. 

Oh and ! He is breastfeeding like a champion!!! HOLY MOLY. He is just amazing, I am SO in love!!!!

Congrats to the ladies that have had their baby's, I can't even begin to describe the feeling of love and happiness and for everyone else it won't be long at ALL now!!!! It is worth EVERY ounce of any discomfort and I miss being pregnant already. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Max 2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8









Max 3.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









Max 4.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7









Max 5.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flagirl

Ali,

Yay yay yay. He is so stinking cute.its amazing how they all look so different ( of course) but they are all SOOOO CUTE. He is like me bc I didn't have a ton of hair when I was born and all of it was white that I did have.
Is he fussing much? Or just sleeping a lot? I don't know what they are like in those first few days to a week. 

Your water broke and you didn't know it??!!!! Oh my! I hope this doesn't happen to me. That makes me really nervous. 

Ok the epidural story makes me jittery but I'm hoping that won't be the case with me bc I'd probably pass out. I'm better with pain than needless I think.
Bless you but it all worked out for you so I'm sure you don't even care now.
YOU MISS BEING PREGNANT? What? I can't imajne but then again I've thout about it too..what will it be like not to feel her moving in there????!!!! I better quit bitching and enjoy it for however long I have left....not long bc it can't be. Max 3 weeks. Wow! 3 weeks max. Seems unreal.

And all babies are breast feeding like little champions! AWESOME! 

So happy for all of y' all. Angieloo, mummy, dani, angelasd- we are NEXT! Yay yay yay


----------



## AngelaSD

Ali congrats again...thanks for sharing! Pics and everything! He is beautiful! You are so lucky to have had a SUCH an amazing time! You'll def be one to not mind wing pregnant agin and doing it all over huh?!! Ahhhh so wonderful glad everything is soooo great!!

KATIE! I couldn't be happier to hear your all well and on TOP of it going home TOGETHER as a family already!!! He is a blessing ...and so perfect, can't tell one bit lil mister had a rough start! And he latched on too which is so wonderful especially after having a bottle!! You look amazing! An yea that pic of your husband with him holding his finger &#128156;&#128156; sooooo amazing! And i 100% agree u made the right choice on not photo shopping avTHING!! Everything is perfect! Katie how much did he weigh?

Canada thanks for keeping us up to date! She was a little thing...perfect little thing! Did u ever get an estimate on what they THOUGHT she was going to weigh!? Wondering how far of they really can be! Are you headed home today? Tell US anything YOU think we need to know :$) I'm sure we could all ask questions all day long lol

Ladies...!!! Holy smokes! This has been such a great journey with you all...I am so thankful to have found you all so long ago and been able to do this together I couldn't imagine doing this without any of you!!!


----------



## angieloo

I love all these pictures! They are too cute!

Congrats kt that he's with you and out of the nicu!

I'm really going to try not to get an epidural- stories like Ali's make me nervous!!!! I want to try natural and see how it goes.

Off to my dr apt today- hoping he tells me there has been some progress, since I left the office crying last time :) lol- what a bunch of hormones I have huh?
I am hoping to at least have an induction date if nothing else.


----------



## Dani12

congratulations!!!

just came from my checkup, I'm only 1cm dilated buttttt since my doctor is on vacation and i'm on her partner's schedule.... I'm scheduled to be induced 8pm tomorrow night. And she advised me to do plenty of walking today and tomorrow.


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo. I hear ya. Freaks me out. I'm a big baby about it but everyone says it makes the exp so much more tolerable. We shall see bc I want to try natural too but.... You will go before me so I wish you the best and if you can maybe I will be inspired 

Dani- all I can say is I'm really jealous. I feel like I need an endpoint..... A Date!!!! I'm an organized person. I like to know when where and what time.


----------



## angieloo

Yay dani! That will be exciting :) 

I completely agree on needing a date! 

Just got back back from the drs and my date that he won't let me go past the July 23rd. He said if I get dilated up to 2.5 centimeters then I can elect to be induced at any time after the 11th and he will leave the option up to me.

It's nice to know I won't be going past the 23rf no matter what- even though that seems so far away now.

I'm currently at 1 centimeter and 60% effaced. He swept my membranes today and said baby is at station -1 which is perfect. E was also thrilled to hear I had my contractions this weekend and said I probably wot be going much past my due date next week anyway :)

Much better apt today than last week :)


----------



## AngelaSD

Dani that's awesome! Can I ask why they are letting you be induced so early on though?!! Can't wait to see what happens! :)

Ang I am sooo emotional too and I bet it gets worse once we have our babies have had no sleep and still hormones going crazy! I'm SUCH an emotional person anyways! What's up with the "if u get to 2.5 cm" you can be induced!? Once you get to that dilation do they expect an easier labor? Better chance on NOT having a c section? 

I'm still terrified about my induction Thursday :( I reeeeally don't want to be induced I am just so terrified I will end up having to have a c section! I am 95% effaced and almost at 4cm already so the dr thinks I will be able to do it naturally do you girls know anything about being dilated and induction or anything about inducing really lol? I don't know much I feel like. I also don't want pitocin. Wondering if them breaking my water would set me into labor? Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! I'm also doing this drug free nor epidural no nothing...hope that this is what plays out.


----------



## AngelaSD

Oh and thank you for the Earth Mamma Bottom link I am pretty sure I NEED that :) all natural and vegan even! Right up my alley thank you !!


----------



## Flagirl

Angelasd- I'm with you. Just trying to make sense and understand all the things going on w each of us.. Clearly, every dr isn't following the same path and I know each person is different ,...I'm just trying to make sense of it all and apply it to me. Lol. 

I'm due july 20. They will let me go until July 27th. If I'm not in labor by July 27 then they will schedule and induction which I'm sure would be the 28 or 29th or very very near They do not want me over 41 weeks due o the fact that placentas become inefficient. That's pretty standard in America although I knowin most of Europe they allow women to go to 42 weeks instead of our 41. 

Youre Welcome on the link. I have it in my bag to take to hospital...


----------



## Dani12

I believe my hyperthyroidism could be a factor as to why I'm being induced.

I did a ton of walking today at the mall and I'll try to walk a lot more tomorrow, so hopefully when I get to the hospital tomorrow I'll be more dilated.


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yup over here were aloud to go to 42 weeks :/ lovely ehhh...
I hate medical care over hear sometimes . Lack of communication, ignorance, medically neglect people.. One good thing is that we have the national health service , so its free . 

Hope u yummy mummys are enjoying your babies ! And us that still have our womb invaders havent got long left !!


----------



## Flagirl

Mummy- I didn't realize you were not in us but I shouldve figured it out based on y name and I'm sure it says it under your name somewhere. I know a couple people that demanded to go until they went into labor and both went at 42 weeks and babies were fine etc...but normally they will not let us. Io don't want to go until 42 weeks so they will have no chance to deny my request:)

I got up at 430 am.I went to bed at 1030ish. I have been up no less than 6 times last night. I get up almost every 2 hours and I have for weeks now but the last 2 nights have been odd...more getting up ( sometimes 2x in 2 hours) and every time I have to go pee.* My question is this--- does this mean she is MOVING DOWN therefore theres more pressure on my bladder? *. Otherwise I haven't changed anything. Didn't eat anything super salty or drink excess water before bed etc...
Lemme know what you guys think

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy 4th of July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

I think she's getting low for sure. I get up to pee every two hours minimum now because Ben's head is always on my bladder. I started this nightly awake up about two weeks ago when he dropped.

Dani!!!! Today's the day!!!!! I would be going crazy waiting for the time tonight :). Hope everything goes well tonight:)

Steph- I've heard lots of horror stories from ladies on this site that are from England, but the good thing is that most of the drs and midwifes just let your body do what it needs to do rather than intervene too early :)


----------



## Flagirl

Dani,

For some reason i thought was thursday but now that I got my brain on right I think it's Angela on thurs.
GOOD LUCK DANI!!!!!! Hope all goes great! I'd be so excited id probably go into labor doing back flips:) :)


----------



## Bug222

Good luck today Dani!!!!! Can't wait to hear your news!!!

Happy 4th to those of you in the US!!!


----------



## AngelaSD

I totally pee every hour...a lot of times it's just a little too but I FEEL like I have to go sooo much, totally just the babe putting their little weight RIGHT on the bladder!!! Sometimes I feel like I should just stay in the bathroom all day in in there so damn much lol!

Happy 4th of July!!

Ahhhh it's my last day before becoming a MOMMY!! Husband and I are doing one last deep cleaning on the house and cars! Going to dinner tonight for the "last supper" lol...I've been CRAVING fondue and what baby wants baby gets (me being baby lol) were both so excited not nervous or scared which kinda makes me nervous! Ahhhhh!! Bet I will be tomorrow! Probably robt be able to sleep tonight like a kid going to Disneyland! 

GOOD LYCK DANI!! today must be the longest day of your life!! Sorry your facing to wait till do late too! Hope it's not a looooong night for you! Will be thinking about you.


----------



## Flagirl

I guess bc I'm not crossing that bridge yet I don't really know which is better for me...knowing when or not knowing I cannot imagine how insane it would be to know the day and time and be like I need to dongs and i need to do that etc...I'm afraid I'd make myself nuts but then again I like to be prepared. No clue which way wold suit me personally better. Had one contraction today. Was laying on couch. Painful but nothing too intense. It isn't wrapping around my back...only on the front. Is this normal? Just one and gone. Lasted about 45 seconds 

Angelasd- I love love love fondue. We have a chain down here called the melting pot and I love their "overpriced cheese". My hubby swears he got food poisoning from there so he will not go :(. I don't know if he really did or was getting flu and that was the last meal he ate before becoming really sick . 
My next meal out is Indian food. I love love love Indian food so I gotta go bc that is something that is just always better at the restaurant. Hard to duplicate. 


Dani, what time zone are you? Good luck tonight.:thumbup:


----------



## Dani12

thank you ladies :) i'm eastern time.

i'm just sitting here about to do some last minute packing, just filed my nails down to nubs :( (they grew so beautifully during this pregnancy), about to open up the box with the carseat and put it in the car.... then walk up and down the stairs for an hour, it's too hot to do anything outside.


----------



## angieloo

Angela - are you going to the melting pot downtown? That's what I thought of when you said fondue. I LOVE their happy hour on Fridays. When we lived up there we would go all the time. I love their dessert! I wish we lived back up near Portland- although I would have probably gained twice the weight. I love papa Haydn's and Portland city grill- lol I'm making myself hungry :)

That contraction you had sounds similar to mine Claire- I had some more this morning, but they went away again. Mine hurt in my back too though- like someone smacked me in the back. Here's hoping we both go soon!!!

I would be going stir crazy if I were you Dani- it probably feels like the hours are crawling by :)

I went to the mall and walked for awhile again today. Just trying to accept tht he might not be here for awhile. It's hard to accept when I can't wait to have him though!


----------



## ktskittle

Angela- he was 9 pounds, 3 ounces... 21 inches long. Big boy for 37.5 weeks!
I wa induced because I was developing pre-eclampsia, but otherwise I would've had to wait until 39 weeks... The c section was due to fetal tachycardia and me running a slight fever... The induction worked... I was 9 cms.
Yes, it DOES matter how dilated you are as to whether an induction will work... Google "bishops score"... It is the measure used to predict whether an induction will result in a section. My score was really high, but my section was unrelated to the induction.


----------



## ktskittle

Gorgeous pictures! I love the skin to skin shot!!! I have some cute pics of us doing skin to skin after nursing and his little hand and head are resting on my chest... Love it!

I used earth mama belly oil... I didn't realize they had a whole line of products!
Good luck today Dani!!!


----------



## angieloo

Love the tip on the bishops score kt! Thank you! :)

I am now fighting with myself on how far after my due date I would want to be induced- I think I'm pretty set on exactly one week late being my cut off, but I can't really decide.

My husband doesn't think I need to decide with all the back pain, period pain and contractions I've been getting this week. We will see :)


----------



## Dani12

Well I'm here in L&D, hooked up to iv.... being monitored and having contractions yet I'm still 1cm :(


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo. Dangit! Mine dont hurt in my back!!! Ugh. and I don't know about my mucus plug. I've seen no blood at all or anything. 

Katie- thanks for that tidbit of info. I do a lot of reading and never heard of it!!!!!!!!
I'm getting checked fri for first time so I should know something more.
Are you home now? How are y'all doing? Anything you totally didn't expect being a first time mom? 


Canada- how are you doing? 

Ali, Im guessing you are settled in at home by now? I think you said you stayed 48 hours and went home. My mind gets confused especially when this blows up with lots of news and everyone posts a lot. It's so exciting I get comfused lol you probably are exhausted but happy to be with your little man:)

Ellen- any updates?

I'll listen to anything anyone has to say...advice....recommendations or just stories in general


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh dani, you just posted that literally as I was typing. Wishing you the best...... Have you had epi yet? Or it's not time yet?


----------



## Dani12

not time, my water hasn't even broken but part of my mucus plug showed up. they said tomorrow morning I'll most likely have her. Good thing I brought my laptop along.


----------



## Dani12

so my mucus plug came out right before I was induced a la balloon catheter which was so darn uncomfortable also pitocin. now i'm just waiting, i'm 2cm.... 50% effaced.


----------



## Bug222

Oh so exciting Dani!!!! 

Hope you have a wonderful "last night" Angela! 

Things are going well here. I am an emotional wreck I have to say, can cry at the drop of a hat. haha I thought pregnancy hormones were bad.. that was nothing!!! Iain HATES his bassinet and won't sleep at night unless he is being held so DH and I are both very sleep deprived at the moment. Last night we finally just put him skin to skin with DH and wedged pillows on both of DH's sides so he couldn't roll over and we got almost three hours of sleep like that. That was more than we were averaging in an entire night so today has been a much better day. We went for a short walk to the park today... not too far as I am still quite sore from the section. it is amazing to be able to walk though without being in excruciating back and hip pain!!! A little pic from today... Iain is giving us the evil eye!
 



Attached Files:







park outing.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ktskittle

Yes, we are home now. The first night home was rough because matthew was circumcised that day so he was super fussy anyways... To make matters worse, my boobs were SO engorged that it made feeding really hard for him. Today was a breeze though, and the engirgement is subsiding.
Surprises as a furst time mom... One of the biggest surprises involves dh... He is sO amazing with him and I love to watch how complete enameled he is!!! Just googling over him... So cute. And it feels like newlywed ish between us... Like we are super in sync because if the new baby. I love it! If I think of anything else, I'll let you know!
So cute bug!! I have been dying to get out of the house, so maybe a short walk will be just the thing I need!!


----------



## Excited4First

Bug. So so cute!! 

Kt I have to agree 100% that is onof the most special and amazing things ever. I mean I totally expected my. Hubby to be innlove withhim but its likeso much deeper and special. It does feel newlywed like. And hubby is constantly telling me I'm an amazing mommy and catering to me when I'm breastfeeding so so sweet.

Are u gals keeping track of baby's poops/pees, feedings and sleepntimes? We are and I think.its really helping understand his own lil schedule hes on.

I posted in babies jully thread Canada Madeira. Is anyonne else going yhere?
Andomg yses the hormones. I have cried for nearly two days straight Bc I'm not pregnant anymore. Max will kick my tummyduring feedings and ill just cry so hard cause I don't feel it on the inside. So stupid as my precious boy is right here but I miss is and theexcitement the not knwowing when or what. Crying again oh joy!!!

Cant wait to see updates from everyone. Sorry for typos am bfing and typing on my kindle lol.

:)


----------



## Excited4First

Dani good luck!! Cant wait to hear some news!! Hope you have. Your lo in your arms.

Angela good luck!!!! I just read back and realized today's the day for you!


----------



## mummyofgirls

awhhh ladies , glad your home now , hope the 'baby blues' doesnt last too long for you ! 

Had the midwife today , she could see I was in a lot of pain and uncomfortable and said that in theory after your first they try not to interviene until 41 weeks but she did a sweep which was a struggle as I am not efficiated at all!!but said that now she has seen me now she shouldnt see me again til 41weeks but is gonna see me on my due date to talk about inducing me


----------



## Flagirl

Dani, wishing you quick progress today!!! 

Katie, 
This is purely my brain trying to come up w solutions bcive never done it but if your engorged can you pump some so you're less engorged evenif you didn't give it to him in a bottle but maybe froze it. Would that help to reduce hardness and make it easier to feed??

Bug- he looks so little down in there. Id imagine getting out to the park can really help your mental state...fresh air and sunshine. 

Ali , bug and kt- that's my bigges fear That I will be super emotional and use and overwhelmed and maybe even have ppd! I really hope not bu I terrified of it. I think I'm pretty used to the no sleep but 3 hours a night! Omagah. Unreal. Is he just upset or maybe just needing to know he's right by you? 

TO be honest, ive been scared of all these things.....
I know time makes it easier and you and baby get into routine but......I really wish a l of you and myself the best. I am starting to feel overwhelmed and she isn even here yet. 

Super super neat about hubby's. Mine will be Overboard. This is his lifelong dream. I imagine I will be saying- can I hold her please.
Last night I dreamed I had an emergency c section and when I came out of fog they handed me a 30lb baby boy and I was freaking, he was like a toddler almost and huge and a boy and as you all know I'm having a girl. No clue where that came from. I woke up in a panic. 

Anybody have any issues with colic or acid reflux yet? It may be too early to know ..... Just wondering.


----------



## angieloo

Claire- I have those crazy random dreams too- like my blue blanket keeps changing pink no matter how many times I switch to a blue one or I call my son and a little girl I don't know comes in the room instead- so weird!

Another round of false labor last night. Contractions were 3:30 apart and lasting for 64seconds for almost three hours again. Basically it just means that we were up until 2 am for NO reason! I was so pissed. We were going to give it one more half hour and then go to the hospital when they stopped. 

Frustrating doesn't even begin to cover it. I really wouldn't mind the pain if it were leading somewhere, but when it's going no where and you just sit in pain for three hours it's beyond irritating!


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo-

I can't imagine. Only did it 2 nites for me but not even for very long. It was useless. I want my water to break bc then I know it's real deal. I'm strep b positive so if that happens Im going to hospital ASAP. If its contractions only then I guess we will be up googling stuff on iPad bc I have no idea how long I need to wait before I go or anything like that. Look at it this way- you're getting exp and know more. I don't know jack out this stuff. I'm so bored at home too. I wish I could do something to feel productive and make a little money. Even just a little bit. I know I'm growing a human being but I'm still bored. Lol


----------



## Dani12

So Lyric Isabelle Eshun was born 12:15pm today, it was a journey! Once they broke my water for me, that was all she wrote. I was already 5cm before they broke it but. I dilated to 10 cm in a hour and some change. I did get an epidural but my body resisted it and the extra 3 doses so I felt every contraction until I gave birth and during birth :( I don't quite remember pushing her out completely..... only that ring of fire I was warned about lol. But I did it even though I wanted to give up. Photos coming soon.


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeahhhhhh another July baby !!! Not long ladies and they'll all be here :)


----------



## angieloo

Congratulations Dani!!!! Sorry the epi didn't work. 

Can't wait to see cute little pics:)


----------



## Bug222

Ahhh... congrats Dani!!! Can't wait to her all about her!!

ah the hormones. I can go from laughing and happy to total bawling in about 30 seconds flat. The worst is when people ask 1. are you ok or 2. how are you feeling. That is an instant cue to the waterworks for me. I find that getting out of the house (no matter how scary it is the first couple of times) really helps. That and trying to laugh at the little things.. like ending up covered in pee and poop.. yup that was last night for me, or Iain doing skin to skin with DH and apparently being hungry and latching on to DH's nipple... 

My DH has also been amazing.... he can't get enough of the little guy!!!!


----------



## Dani12

Thank you all!!! I managed to snag a few pics before they wheeled her off to the nursery to be cleaned and warmed up.

oh yeah she's 7lbs3oz, 18 and a half inches.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00009.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









CAM00010 (1).jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flagirl

Dani! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Another epidural story....Tht sucks but it's over and done with now so I'm sure you ant even focusing on that.
Can't wait to see pics of the little lady. 

Mummy- yes! They better all be here by end of July!!!! Or else...... Ha

Angieloo- I can only imagine! I told Shawn y'all we saying you were crying and jaut emotional in general etc and he goes oh no! I can't stand to see you cry. It worries him and upsets him so badly :) its sweet.... I don't allow him to red anything on here but occasionally he asks for an update:) like what new info ive learned etc.....I'm hoping some of this discussion we have regarding some things everyone says will help to prepare him. Too bad he didn't join a hubby support group . That might really be beneficial . Oh well. Too late now..

Is everyone on here...are all of your friends nearby and having babies too. Mine aren't. They are 6 hours away........ It's hard bc our kfriends here have older kids. Our lives about to be totally diff...I need to connect with some people that are similar to me. I'm going to join the new baby group at hospital. Go once a week and have lunch and talk and take babies etc.. Hoping that will help. If anyone else in similar position as me tell me if you have any ideas on how to make new friends with young children etc....I be never had a baby or ay kids so most of my friends don't or they are colleagues of my hubby's and they heave older self sufficient kids so they are passed the baby stage.


----------



## Flagirl

Dani,
Aww I bet yre so proud and glad its done. Let us know how she is doing:) thanks so much for pix.


----------



## ktskittle

Dani, 
Congratulations and sorry about your epi! It sucks!!
Fingers crossed and sending labor dust to all!

TMI ALERT
About the engorgement... I was making way too much milk (especially in my right breast. I could get a full ounce in 5 minutes of pumping! UGH!) This was probably due to my pumping at the hospital while he was in the NICU and it just overstimulated them.... I did a LOT of research on oversupply, and found that if you pump some to freeze, you will just make more and more and exaggerate the problem. Plus... If you have too much milk, when he nurses, he would only get the foremilk (no fatty hindmilk.) This is what happened during the 24 hours of engorgement, and he was having bad gas and explosive green poos... NOT GOOD! (You can hand express a little if the pain is to unbearable or right before feeding to ease with latching.) I began to only feed from one breast per session (as advised in my research), and the issue is completely resolved! (Back to happy baby, easy latching, normal yellow, seedy BFing poos.) That quickly! I am going to wait to do a lot of pumping and freezing until my supply is correctly balanced to his demand AND we are really in a rhythm. He is back to latching immediately now, and it's easy peasy, so I don't want to risk losing that.


----------



## ktskittle

One more thing...
The hospital gave me an abdominal binder to support my tummy post c section... (It's like the belly things a bunch of you ordered.) Well, not only does it help TREMENDOUSLY with the discomfort, my tummy is starting flatten back out nicely already! If any of you end up with a section, as the nurses at the hospital for one... They just gave it to me! 
PS... I am down 24 pounds! Woohoo!


----------



## angieloo

Yay kt! I'm glad the engorgement is fixed. I was goin to say I thought that the more you pumped the more you get. Congrats in the weight loss too! I'm going to look at belly binders this weekend. I've been putting it off and have finally decided to just get one :)

Claire: most of my friends are having babies or already have them, except one who freaked when she found out I was expecting - I was the last of one besides her because DH and I waited so long. It's funny how babies change friendships so much


----------



## Flagirl

Sooooo...... I went to dr this am and I'm 3 cm and 50% effaced which is whatever bc I'm not having any consistent contractions etc....but after all this time thinking she was small to average they are now concerned she's too big?!?!?!?!??!?! I'm measuring bigger than what I should be . Next fri they want to do an ultrasound to see what it says. So I may not be having the "normal" pregnancy and delivery as they thought. Ugh!!!! I'll be 39 weeks next fri so I am truly hoping that I just go into labor on my own before they declare there is a problem and we have to do anything else.

Kt- wow! That's great. I will not forget that and awesome in weight loss. I can't wait!! :) and thanks thanks thanks for info on bfeeding. Thats the kind of info i need and maybe I could find it online but it would take me forever when I just read yours and it took 30 seconds. I actually read it twice and im going to remember what page it's on so I can reread if necessary in a few weeks.

Angeloo- no doubt it changes friendships.i was on the other side for a long time. I had no kids and my friends did and I wanted to do adult type things like go out and have drinks or etc..l they couldnt and it really hurt our friendship. Nowim on the other side..... Ha.


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeah ur on ur way. I have NOTHIN lol.. And im due before U .. I really will be last haha


----------



## Flagirl

Mummy-
Youre not dilated at all or effaced any?? I wish I was as I am but they didn't think she was big. I hope she's not and they are wrong! 

Angieloo- I can't remember what you said. Are you?


----------



## angieloo

I'm 1 centimeter and 60% effaced. Dr said I have to get to 2 centimeters before he will induce me on my due date. So we are thinking widening thoughts- lol :)

That's exciting you got dilated and effaced so fast!

I hope we all go really soon! All my friends and family have a pool going and the 9th is the front runner so far.


----------



## Bug222

Yay!!! Congrats Dani!!!!

So glad your engorgement is better KTS!!!! It is not a nice feeling at all!!!! Hmmm I am going to have to look into the belly binder. I have lost 17lbs so far... but the way this little guy eats I hope it will be coming off quick! 

My friends are kind of split. Some have kids already in the 2-3 year old range. A couple are pregnant now and due within the next couple months which is nice. One of our friends who has two kids, one 8 months and one 3 years has been an amazing support this past week. We were constantly texting them questions which they were more than happy to answer. Others who are past the baby stage are a little different. One actually said to me "you get one week then you should be back to hanging out with us"..... um what?!?!


----------



## mummyofgirls

They haven't mentioned anything to me yet anyway about it so I don't think that I am and there is nothing in my notes . She's not even engaged . Just head down resting on my pelvis. :/ my eldest was breach until labour tho so hopefully it all happens at once . Xx

Don't worry about them saying babys big my friends first was 10lb born naturally !!! Lol


----------



## Bug222

Ok ladies... I finally got a chance to write up my birth story. Sorry it is so long!!! 

Due to a partial fusion of my lumbar/sacral spine I needed to deliver via c-section as the risk of nerve and disc damage was too great to deliver vaginally. My date for my section was set for June 28th. I was exactly 38 weeks. Two days prior to my section date I had an OB appt who found my BP to be on the high side. It was sitting at about 140/90-148-100. My normal BP throughout my pregnancy had been 110/70. I wasn't showing any protein in my urine and has no other symptoms so my OB said just to monitor it. That evening I developed a mind numbing headache. DH (Matt) took me to the pharmacy to take my BP and my diastolic was 105. We went in to triage that night where they debated starting me on some Labetalol but as I still wasn't showing any protein and my section was so close they opted not to.

The morning of my section we were at the hospital for 7:00 am. My vitals were taken and my BP was still quite high and I was now showing protein. The comment was made that it was a good job that I was delivering that morning. They started my IV, did all my pre-op stuff and by 9:05 I walked into the OR. The spinal was uneventful which was a big sigh of relief as I had been really worried about it due to the fusion. By 9:32 my little boy Iain was here!!! His birth weight was 5lbs 15oz.. I was so surprised as I had expected much bigger!!!

Initial recovery went smoothly and I was able to move my legs and be d/c'd from PACU within and hour and a half. Once back to my room I was able to shuffle my way over from the stretcher to the bed. After another couple of hours in my room I was able to get up and walk to the bathroom. Unfortunately my BP was still elevated.. sitting around 150/100. All in all a very positive experience!!!!

Our first night was a little rough. I started to get really itchy once I was back in my room. The nurses kept telling me it was from the spinal but it was very localized around my abdomen and one spot on my back. Within a few hours I had developed a raised hive like rash all across my tummy and back. The OB took a look and thinks I had an allergic reaction to the adhesive used on the sterile drapes in the OR as the pattern of the rash followed exactly where the adhesive would have been. They gave me some benadryl which really didn't help but I just kept a cold washcloth on my tummy which gave me some relief. As Iain was a section baby and he is so small he was extremely mucousy. At 5 am the following morning he started to make little choking sounds in his bassinet. I looked over and his face was purple and he was struggling to expel the mucous. We frantically called the nurse and luckily being a nurse myself (though having ZERO experience with newborns) I thought to hold him stomach down in my hands and pat his back. Thankfully this worked before the nurse even arrived... scariest moment ever!!!!!!!!

The next day passed without much excitement. I was feeling pretty good with the exception of a constant headache. I was up to the shower by 9:00am and had my catheter and IV out shortly before that. That night I started to get really dizzy in addition to my headache and my BP had spiked to 156/118. I was given some medication called Adalat to try to bring down my pressure. The meds worked for that but they also drove my heart rate up to 140-150.... I felt like my chest was going to explode and was even more dizzy than before. After a few hours of constant monitoring things thankfully settled down.

After three days in the hospital we got to bring our little Iain home. he only lost 6.7% of his birthweight which the nurses were all really amazed at. His bili levels were also quite low which they said was fabulous in little babies. My BP has unfortunately stayed elevated and I have continued to have headaches so I was started on some Labetalol to help to control it. My incision is healing great and I have had minimal pain. My back has been a little sore but nothing close to the agony I was in near the end of my pregnancy.

We are so in love with our little critter it is unbelievable.


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- I'm thinking widening thoughts with you and for you. And you too steph:)

Steph- no way on the 10lb baby thing lol. They didn't say anything abut f she was engaged or not. So I'm not sure about that part. 

Bug- thanks for sharing. No telling how many times you will be telling that story in the near future. I hope your bo gets under control. Speaking of mine was a little high this am at dr. 121/80. Never ever been that high before. They took it at beginning then at end bc it was a little high. I gave irig sample so I'm assuming no protein or they would've said something.
She asked if I had headaches or saw spots. I don't have either....yet. Hopefully it will go down. I was really nervous about getting checked bc I was afraid it would hurt. Maybe that made it a little high.


----------



## angieloo

Thanks for sharing your birth story bug! 
With all the situations that are occurring with epis I'm getting more and more sure that I don't want one unless I have to have a c section. I was already planning to try to go without, but you ladies are makin my decision a little easy.

Tonight we are trying spicy food, walking and stairs- here's hoping something starts tonight!!!


----------



## ktskittle

Bug.. I got the rash too! It was the perfect shape of section adhesive, and I got a smaller one on my back from adhesive used in tape holding epidural line. Mine was angry looking and red with small blustery bumps... It was like having poison ivy all over my stomach!
I'm glad to here ur story... Hopefully my next child's c section will be easier as I won't have labored for 14 hours!
The belly binder is amazing... It seems like every night things are more and more tight... I haven't got the jelly belly like so many people I know.... And I gained almost 50 pounds including the 10-15 pounds of water weight that came on almost overnight... (which I still haven't lost... My feet are more swollen than before if that's even possible! I keep reminding myself that at least that means u still have 10 pounds of water weight to shed!


Congrats on dilation, excited!!


----------



## angieloo

Katie do you wear the band all day and night?

I bought the belly wrap today to prepare. You inspired me to get it! Lol

My dr said that with water weight- if I want to get rid of it (temporarily since I'm still very pregnant) to go into a body of water up to my neck and stand/float for half and hour. E said it should relieve the swelling for at least a day.


----------



## Canada8

hey all,

sorry I haven't been on for a while...we are in the process of moving and have been staging my house to prepare the sale. I wanted to share my birth story.

Saturday morning around 5am, I felt a little bit of water on my leg. For a second I forgot I was pregnant and was looking to see if I had a water bottle in my bed as I usually go to sleep with water near by. I jumped up and went to the bathroom to go pee....after I went, I realized that I was the one leaking and started to panic as I thought I would get contractions immediately. Thankfully nothing....I woke up hubby and said I think my water broke...I not in pain and think they might send us home if we go to the hospital, so let's go to Denny's and have breakfast lol

When we got to Denny's more of my water started to come out, but again, I felt completely normal. I changed my pants in the bathroom and then ate breakfast. After, I went to my grandma's house to drop off my son and step son as my mother was there. I was going to just wait there for a bit, but decided to go to the hospital just to make sure all was well.

When the doc came and checked me, my cervix was still closed and baby's head was high, and I was not in labour, but my water def broke. The doc decided to keep me there and start the labour incase baby started to get stressed. I was shocked because I could have sworn I would be sent home.

Because the anestegiologist had 2 major surgeries and he did not have a back up, I got the epidural right away, so......I had a contraction free labour....I did not feel anything

My grandma, mother and hubby were in the room for my delivery. My grandma requested last minute to come as she wanted to experience a delivery as she never seen hers and was always interested. She is from Trinidad and was so amazed at the technology we now have and the fact that hubby's can also be in the room...it was actually very special her being there.

I was in labour for 13hrs and Celina came our screaming.....It was a wonderful experience.

The only issue I have is, I started to get these pains in my spine at the top by my head and I am scared it was due to the epidural...if it continues, I will go to my docs on Monday. 

Sorry for the novel, but this is actually the short form version. Im looking forward to reading everyone's experiences!


----------



## Canada8

congrats Dani! I love her name!

Claire, I had ABSOLUTELY no signs labour was coming...Im still shocked! To believe my baby is 6days old already when I should still be pregnant 

Oh Celina weighed 6pounds 14ounces

KT I have been dealing with engorgement! ahhhh! Celina is amazing at latching...I went to a breastfeeding clinic and they told me to use cold cabbage leaves to sooth boobs....it actually worked! Now what I do is try to feed her every 3hrs and then pump out the rest.

My belly band is working wonders and I would def recommend it!


----------



## Canada8

Here is a pic of Celina this morning!! My sleeping beauty
 



Attached Files:







celina4.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ktskittle

Precious pic Canada!
I wear the binder (same as belly band I think... Just big elastic material type thing with Velcro) all day my long... It made laughing and cough post section more bearable too. I would wear it at night, but I'm worried it'll slide and pull at my incision, so I'll start doing that next week or so.


----------



## Flagirl

Ok I'm getting a band regardless. Sounds awesome

Canada- my story will probably go something l like that:) i mentally am as ready as I can get I think but ill orob doubt it's of for real.


She has slowed downs so much! Is this normal? I feel her but she is not nearly as active as she used to be. Sometimes it worries me. I went in last week for it and she was fine they said when they did the biophysical so........ It is freaking me out . Steph? Angieloo? Are y' all experiencing this?
For those of you that have had babies already- do you remember this?

I'm going to walk a lot today and cross my fingers!!!!!!!!!!!
It's 5 am and I'm up again. I rarely ever sleep anymore. I think im pretty prepared for her arrival:)


----------



## Bug222

Thanks for sharing your story Canada!!! She is gorgeous!! I can't believe you are moving with a newborn!!!!

Iain had some ver quiet days but if u are worried def get checked out!


----------



## AngelaSD

Ladies ! So sorry I haven't been able to get on here and this will be short but as soon as I get home and settled I'll be back!! 

Micah AnnaLeigh Dewey was born July 5th at 10:45pm 7lbs 10oz and 21" long. After a horriffic 10 hours of horrible labor and then another 5 hours of bearable labor it ended in an emergency c section :( Micah wasn't moving her heart rate kept dropping but the surgery went fabulously and I couldn't be happier to just have her in my arms now! It's been a tough recovery from the horrendous labor prior to the surgery. We're hoping we can go come tomorrow?! 

I will talk with you all SO SOON I PROMISE!


----------



## Bug222

Oh congratulations Angela! I cant wait to hear all about her!!!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeahhh another baby born!! Congratulations !! 
Xx


----------



## Flagirl

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## angieloo

Congrats Angela!!! Hope you recover quickly and you guys get to go home soon!

Major meltdown number 100 today- I am SO ready to have this baby- I'm not even at my due date yet, but I'm beyond ready.

So i was whinning about Ben not being here yet and my husband told me I was being a bit over the top and he would be here soon and I just need to relax and take my mind off it. I flipped!!!! I told him he was the one sleeping peacefully while I get up 8 times a night to pee, which involves half rolling, half pulling myself off the bed, only to step onto feet that are killing me. Then I get to lay on my side which I hate since I'm a back sleep, on my hips, which hurt like crazy and as soon as I'm slightly comfortable enough to sleep I have to pee again.

Lol- yes I'm a tad dramatic these days. His response was, you're right and I'm sorry. He is pretty wonderful and I'm very lucky to have him. I can't wait till our little family is finally plus one :)


----------



## Flagirl

Aww angieloo. It sucks so badly I know exactly how you feel. Rolling off bed and half pulling yourself. I've hurt my wrist permanently I think putting the weight on them. I feel your pain. Youre entitled to a gripe fest every now and then. I wish I was as close as you!!! I'm a week and half from due date :( boooo!!!!!!!

Good thing your hubby is so supportive. Mine is too. He wakes up with me at night. I got out of bed st 4 this am and I tried to sneak out s he could sleep. Turns out he knew I got out of bed but he did manage to fall back asleep until 730ish. 


I'm pretty sure the fluid ( tmi....sorry) I lost this am was my plug!!!! So now I'm 3cm dilated, 50% effaced, and I think my plug is gone. PLEASE WATER BREAK. BREAK TONIGHT. OR TOMORROW. UGH SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!


----------



## ktskittle

Congrats Angela!!


----------



## Canada8

yeah angela!!! congrats! i can't wait to see pics


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo and mummy- contractions 10ish mins apart...,.... But who knows. His could stop and I could go or days!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not due for a week and a half but can't say I'd be mad if I have her now esp if body naturally does it. 
I as on my ball tonight and finished a few things in her room. Maybe ball helped or maybe body knows I'm almost done preparing for her arrival. Who knows. 
Hell, I may still be prego July 25. Lol

Just updating in case something happens. I'll keep it posted.


----------



## angieloo

I hope it turns into more for you Claire!!! I have had a few rounds of false labor and it super sucks so I hope this isn't false for you. Update if you go in to the hospital :)


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo. Me too! So far the same. They aren't super strong. I'm going to the bathroom about every 20 mins though. And I haven't had a lot of water to drink. No clue what this is about or why happening. Have you heard of this ?
When did ur dr tell you to call?like 5 mins apart for atleast 2 hours??


----------



## angieloo

I have heard that peeing a lot is a sign baby is engaged because they're right on your bladder when engaged.

My dr said 5:1:1
5 mins or less apart
1 min or longer in length
1 hour of consistency


----------



## mummyofgirls

Oooo wooo.. Might be another baby around soon then, make sure u drink plenty ! U can contract false labour through dehydration! And id just ring when they get unbearable, with Amelia I had the typical 5;1;1 story. But Ava-Mae my contracts were 10 min apart then Within the hour went to two min apart . Had to get my ass to the hosp pronto!! Lol.

I have been getting nothing !! Been on my ball, curry, sex, pinapple, walking as much as I can with spd, 
and nothing ... Apart from this bad back ache that wont go away with pain killers and I lost more of my plug .. Xx


----------



## Flagirl

Still here at home. It subsided as i figured it would. My hubby afraid to leave me lol. I was like this could go on for days but I bet money I'm atleast 4 or 5 cm dilated now. Yay! I lost a lot more mucus this am. That plugs gotta be totally gone now. I was up u til 2 am then slept a few hours. Very very weird night. First night ever that was like that.
I'm just hoping its before fri bc fri I'm afraid they gonna want to intervene. And if I went into today then it's 5 less days she is gaining weight since they afraid she is potentially too big. Plus I'm ok with how old she is now. I think over 38 weeks is good enough. Plenty of babies are born now that do totally fine. My 2 friends both had theirs at 38 weeks and that's bc their water broke and they just went into labor. Both happened to be girls and both never had any problems at all. My dr does like for babies to says atleast 39 weeks ideally but if I go into labor he said its no problem.


Angieloo- you are almost at your 40 weeks. Do you have an induction date yet? I mean I know they will probably let you go until 41 if nothing is wrong and everything ok but I just know if it were me I'd be like ok so whats the date. Bc I'm due July 20 and I can bet you money tht if I'm still pregnsnt this coming fri for my appointments i will be asking them .....ha


----------



## Flagirl

Mummy- 
No at home. I couldn't be so lucky. Ha. I'm not going to tell my hubby that.... Its HIS BIGGEST FEAR that they will be every 5-7 mins apart then all the sudden rely close. He's like- I can't do this by myself. We have got to make sure we get to the hospital.lol. It's only about 10 minutes and ,sure even 6 minutes late late st night with no traffic. Lol we will get there. I know there are those 1 in a million cases where all the sudden it just comes and babies are born in cars etc but they told me and I already knew that first time labor and delivery is usually " a process" ie it takes a while....so I'm not too concerned but we were reading last nit and it said they can get really close together and intense very quickly.

The only things I did yesterday that I normally don't do was spend an 2 hours sitting on the ball so maybe that is the key. I sat on it for ant 2 hours straight.....no joke. We were hanging stuff in her room well my hubby was so I sat on the ball bc her glider for in there isn't here yet. I'm gonna watch tv on it today instead of being on couch.:) ok so here's go hoping someone goes into labor.....today...I need some excitement!!!!! Even if it's not me. Wishing y'all the best for today. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## angieloo

My induction date will be July 23rd unless I get 2 centimeters or more before then.

When you're losing your plug is it just clear or brown or pink? I've been havin tons of clear discharge today and cramping off and on


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- that's gotta be your plug. The first time it was clear and very thick with a tint of blood. This am it was just a clearish color but kind of cloudy but no blood st all. This is tmi but only way to really make the point.....I know it's not jut discharge bc it's super thick almost like a gelatin. It is not just a thick fluid it's like snot kind of if that makes sense. And every single time I've noticed it it was after cramping/contraction.

Ahhh I'm going to get on my ball. Just went grocery shopping for a long time. About to make some sweet tea for the fridge so it's in there. Then....be on ball for a while. I wish theyb would hurry up and come out ...........


----------



## Excited4First

Claire good luck!! Have sex!! I had sex the night before I went into labor! And also bounced on my ball a lot the day before. Contractions really quickly went from six to three for me.


----------



## Flagirl

https://www.npr.org/2011/07/18/138473097/doctors-to-pregnant-women-wait-at-least-39-weeks


Interesting article... I have so many friends that scheduled their c-section.
Thought maybe this will help us to be more pstient. I found it bc I was researching when women typically give birth (first pregnancies). Typically....it's later rather than earlier.........:( 

Thanks! Sex is so hard :( never thought id say that. Ha. I will for sure be on my ball as soon as I take a cat nap.


----------



## mummyofgirls

My leg dislocated during sex the other day !! Was crying and laughing haha .. Sorry for tmi .. Almost there now ladies. My plug was thick and clear it sits on top of tissue/pad and doesn't sink in .. My back is still throbbing . ,:(


----------



## Flagirl

Omg mummy. That's terrible/ hilarious. And sounds soon painful. Ugh. Yes plug doesn't soak into anything! It's like a big mass of stuff. When did you lose yours mummy?


----------



## mummyofgirls

I know it was painful so I was crying but laughing cause twas so funny .. Not trying that one again haha 

Iv been losing bits over the past week always been clear, and yesterday I lost loads .. So hopefully something happens. Xx


----------



## angieloo

What you ladies described is exactly what mine was-- super thick like gelatin.
I've been having sex every other day and no baby yet, but hopefully it's making me dilate.

I am hoping he will be here by Monday next week. After that I think we will start talking induction ASAP:)

I like that article Claire- it does make me feel a little more at ease with going to my actual due date


----------



## Flagirl

Yea angieloo- I agree. I broke down in car tonight and cried. Soooooooo not feeling well. Don't wanna induce now. It's not even an option bu I wish she was ready and I would go into labor on my own. That'd be so great. Like tonight. I'll even take 3 am:) anything. My next appt is this Friday at 10 am to do u/s to check her size then back at 4pm for actual see dr appt. so I'll know more this fri which is my 39 week appt. I doubt anything will happen though.i think she's big but not toooooooo big....... That's my gut feeling 

I still have no true instinct as to whnen it will happen though. Wish I did I instinctively knew she was a girl. I dreamed it at about 11 weeks pregnant. I dreamed she will have brown hair and blue eyes... I dreamed a long time ago she would be born July 13 but no longer have that feeling so much. 

Idk. If anyone up tonight just post something or anything, I m sure I will be up so I will read it. Nights are the worst:(


----------



## mummyofgirls

Its seaming like a struggle now ladies but we'll get there .. There is one thing were all gonna have by the end of the month lol.. We've made it this far :D


----------



## Flagirl

First night in weeks I slept. Wow! Unreal I forgot what that feels like.
Steph- isn't that the dang truth..... 
I got my ball down here in the living room and it's 830 and I'm about to get on it.
I forgot. I never took any pictures of nursery. It's finished except the light is being changed out to a chandelier and I'm getting a rug and a slate colored glider chair. Otherwise it is now it is..l.
Im bored so just thinking of things i can do today. I'll take some pics when I go back up there. Those stairs hurt though :) 

One contraction woke me up last night but that was it... How big is the plug?????
Just when I think I've lost it all it it seems to somehow appear again. I'm going to google it today to see what I can find.


----------



## mummyofgirls

That is a good question. I have no idea you know .. I lost a big bit a while back and then another big bit a few days ago. It can grow back but I think at this stage thats very unlikely cause baby is bigger and putting more pressure down xx


----------



## Flagirl

Grow back..... Blah on that mess. Got pedicure this am and did grocery yesterday. It's so satisfying to be like- this is the last time I will do this before baby.ha. It kind of keeps me going. 
Angieloo??? Where a you????? Did you go into labor?????????????? It's unusual not to hear frm you by already this late in the day!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Lol.. All my signs are there just need something to get happening , lost my plug , sorry for tmi but had a huge bout of diahorrha , cramping round back, shes slowed down, bumps dropped , and iv had sudden urges of energy but still .. No baby or contractions.. BH has stoped tho..
Angieloo hope ur okay!


----------



## Flagirl

Steph- that's me. All of it yet nothing. What in the hell? I just don't get it. And you and angieloos dates are closer than mine but still... I can feel her move her head. She is really really low. 
I've read read read and i have all the tell tale symptoms of impending labor but still nothing happens...... When I quit caring is when it will happen bu I can't quit bc I'm so miserable. Ugh

What do you do all day? I just sit around watch tv. Google stuff. Water plants. I, soooooo bored :growlmad:


----------



## mummyofgirls

Luckly I got the girls, they keep me busy. And my OH is off work right now on leave . But im the same if theyre playing or of with my OH I sleep, eat, and google anything haha.. 
Xx


----------



## angieloo

No baby yet ladies :) my MIL is here so I've been out and about.

I did some research and apparently your plug can replenish itself and most of what we are losing is cervical mucus that is caused by all dilating. 

I haven't had anymore false labor pains, but DH and I will be dtd again tonight and hoping for contractions to start soon after :)


----------



## angieloo

PS I think these babies are messing with us! Silly stubborn babies :) I'm having lots of signs too, but no baby yet- I have a poll running and almost half the people with guesses in ate already out because they guessed too early - lol my personal guess is either the 12th or the 16th. Hope I'm not wrong and go even more over!


----------



## Flagirl

Ahhh Angie we have bets going too. 600$ is up for grabs. My mom thinks July 27. My hub said July 13. Sil said July 9 so if I went into labor tonight she would win. Basically she lost:) lol 
I said July 25. I don't think it will be that late bc I think she bigger and I don't think it's a real issue right now but I don't think they will let me go past in fact I think they may induce which I don't necessarily want. I was hoping I would go into labor before appt thurs. 
I agree about the mucus but my biggest was kind of bloody so i thought it was the actual plug. Who knows. My husband is BFF with a retired obgyn and they played golf today. He said if I was his patient he would induce bc my bishop score had to be high.... 3 cm dilated and 50% effaced as of last week. He didn't know about head position etc.... Bc they didn't tell me. I really really don't want an induction but im ready to have her. I'll just have to wait until thurs and see what they say.

Angie and Steph- what do y'all think about induction?? Want it or want to avoid it?


----------



## Bug222

*big hugs* to you ladies. I am thinking about you all!!! Sending you lots of labour vibes!!!!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Thanks bug! Glad you are doing well. Can't wait to join in other chat..... We are still waiting. 

I bounced on my ball tonight. Nothing. She's been extremely active since about 7ish. No rhyme or reason to her patterns. She's fairly still for a day or soon then really active. Anyone else have this? The days shes Still worrries me but 2x ive called during this pregnancy and everytime she has been just fine. 
She's been on a roll tonight. Finally settling down. 
Iread about membrane sweep and omg people do it themselves. No way!!!!!!!!!! Im desperate but not that desperate.


----------



## angieloo

Ok there is no way on the Earth I would do my own sweep!!!! I think I would pass out- lol

I'm really unsure about doing an induction. I want to be as natural as possible, I don't really want an epi and I don't want to have a c section. I've heard the contractions are way way way worse with an induction so most women have the epi and then end of havin to have the c section too.
I think I'll wait till the 23rd like my dr said. That's the latest he wants me to go. At this point it doesn't seem that far away. 

I miss bug and all the other ladies too! I can't wait till we join them!

I have my 40week apt tomorrow so we will see how dilated and everything else I am. Hopefully it's A LOT!!! :)


----------



## mummyofgirls

Hi ladies. It's 7am here an iv been up all night with Ava-Mae, shes ill :( sooo tired.

I really wanna avoid induction apparently the contractions are ment to be worse . But if needs be. . 
Off to the doctor this morning as I had serious PPD with Ava and they wanna make sure its not coming back. Might see if I can get her to give me a check see what's going on .. X


----------



## Flagirl

Bug- me either. No way! I'm really worried tomorrow they are going to want to schedule an induction. I'm almost dead set against it at this point eventho I want this to be over ASAP. If you google " dr thinks my baby is big" and put in 38 or 39 weeks it over and over there are stories where women say they were induced or planned c section bc thought baby was big but they were wrong.... And u/s are notoriously wrong. But I would be so update if we did and she was like 6 lbs. I think sometimes the original edd was wrong too.
I don't know...i do and want to trust the dr but it's also wise to be and informed patient and help make decisions. Dr's " practice" medicine. 

So on July 23 you will be 42 ??

Steph- it's possible to get ppd already? Even before baby?? I need to read up and become more educated on ppd. Let us know about check f you get one.

Tomworrow am is my u/s to check size and fluid. Then 4 I see dr. Tomorrow a big day for us. Yay!

I was up all night. Last night was by far my worst night yet. And this am it seems as thought my body was cleansing itself if you know what I mean but no contractions.


----------



## Excited4First

Thinking about you girls. Sending lots of labor thoughts your way. Really hope it's soon as I can't wait to see you babes!!! Also can't wait to hear birth stories and have you in the other thread. It won't be long now. :) :) :)


----------



## mummyofgirls

You can get pre natal depression , doc just said that midwife was concerned cause of my history and iv been really tearful at appointments , but she can even see its not depression just where im a bit run down in this pregnancy .. Hope ur all well today x


----------



## Flagirl

Steph- I had that early on I think. Was awful. I was depress and cried all the time and just bad attitude. Maybe that's what it was. I don't have it now but I am depressed bc not mobile and I hurt and everything do hard. Just sat at my deskjtop computer for 30 mins. Feet and legs huge huge from just that and hurt so bad. That depresses me.

Hope you feel better. Things gonna be better soon. We can't be prego forever:happydance: it's not possible. 

Did u get checked?

Thanks Ali!!!!! We are still waiting :sleep:


----------



## Flagirl

Here's a laugh for today :haha:

https://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/page/2/

I especially like "I'm too sexy for my shirt" ahahahahaha. People are so whacky. I'm entertained


----------



## mummyofgirls

No , she didnt do an internal as she said cause of my lack of sleep and things sound like there moving she dont wanna poke around and start anything off as im so exhausted bringing on childbirth would be stupid. So shes gonna leave it too my midwife next Monday.. The dreaded d day . So hopefully I dont even see her lol


----------



## Flagirl

Oh gotya. Makes sense. It's like I read going for a long walk helps to induce labor but an m.d. Wrote that it's stupid to go into labor after a loooong walk bc the you're exhausted. Makes sense....
I hear ya. I'm hoping I don't make it til 4 tomorrow and something happens so i can just go to hospital.


----------



## angieloo

I am a little worried about PPD because I heard it can just come all the sudden and you aren't really aware. I know it is so easier said than done, but try and get as much rest as possible. A friend of mine had PPD really bad and she said what helped the most was learning to accept help from others and taking breaks for herself.

I love those Walmart pics claire- hilarious!

Off to the dr this morning- hoping for good (wide cervix) news!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- crossing my fingers for you!!!!! Let us know 

Yea ppd bad. I've heard really insane things about it. It worries me I will get it. I'm already depressed bc I've never weighed this much. I don't know how much I weigh bc I don't look I swear. No idea but it's a lot. My legs Have never been this big.lol so I'm already depressed and I'm worried about it.. My friends Are 6 hours- my good friends. Im gonna do sme research today.

Steph- have you ever had ppd? Any tips? 


My mom had it with my older sister. She wouldn't even hold her!!! Wow! She did not have it with me !!! My meme helped her for like a month with my sister then she told my mom that she had to get out of bed and take care of my sister. Lol. My mom said she did bc she had to bc my meme wAs leaving and then she got over it. That sounds scary to me.


----------



## Flagirl

Wow!!!!!!!!!


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1285105/Babies-born-week-early-risk-health-problems.html

But I'm assuming if the body naturally goes into labor then it may be ok bc edd was wrong possibly...l. Bc all these statistics say that the number of weeks goes off edd which can be wrong!!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Finally! Here are some.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5









photo-1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









photo-2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyofgirls

When I had Ava I couldn't hold her for ten hours as I hemmoraged and they led me strapped up to awkward machines so I couldn't see her cot . That started my depression . Then we stayed with my mother in law for a fortnight as I was really tender and my oh was scared of hurting Ava as I did everything with Amelia . And they were so hands on , I became lazy and depressed . I was getting up to warm a bottle one night and she would have already been there doing it . And other little bits , saying I changed a nappy wrong cause she wee'd out the side, people just taking her off me left right and centre . It was too much and I didn't bond with Ava cause no one gave me that chance ... So got more depressed .. 

a few months after our bond started getting better but my depression was getting worse, I ended up admitted to hospital with pyschois was having thoughts of suicide , jumping of bridges ECT ... But then one day just gave myself a big slap in the face took medication right, went to the right treatment and after a year and a half was signed off clear.. :D that's when we decided to concieve again . I'm not scared this time of it reaccuring as im more clued on and know what im looking for and would never put my other half through that again .. 

I'm not embarrassed by it, im proud cause I beat a mentle illness :D


----------



## angieloo

Wow you are strong Steph! That would be so much to handle at one time.

Claire I love the nursery! The blossoms are so pretty.

I am now 1.5 centimeters- not the 2 I was hoping for but it is a little better than last week.
It looks like for now my induction date will be the 23rd, but hopefully I go into labor before then!


----------



## Flagirl

Steph. Wow!!!!!!!!! Go you! I'd be proud too. Ppd is really common and should be talked about more. The less women become ashamed the more it will help. I'm glad they know so much more about it now and treatment options.

Thanks! Ugh 23 rd seems soooo long. I say that bc 20th is my edd and if she not big then they will let me go until 27th. Blah. 
I just did the deed w the hubby.....didn't want to but he did and I thought it might help!!!!! Only reason I did it for real. It s just miserable at this point. But....maybe. I really think I will go a lot longer unless they induce which Im not sure I wanna do....u ness medically necessary. We shall see. Dr at 10 am for ultrasound. Yay yay yay bu wish I wouldve already gone into labor. I was hoping for that. Makes me sad


----------



## angieloo

Isn't funny how back and forth it goes? At least for me I am totally fine with waiting till the 23rd and I believe he'll come soon and it's no big deal, then other times I feel like he's never going to come out. Going over your due date is not pretty I can tell you that.

My feet are officially marshmallows and I can barely walk around on my own. I feel like if I lay down I might not be able to get back up again without rolling around like a beach ball

Very challenging too be sure


----------



## Flagirl

Angie. I know! One day I'm like no induction. She will come when she is ready...I can do this. Next day or hour:) I'm like omg please please let them induce me. No clue. I can't make up my mind. Not like it's really up to me anyway bc they will not induce unless they absolutely feel like its best for her and me bc they to,d me to be prepared to go until 41 weeks.
My legs. Entire legs are swollen and feet are so huge I am down to 1 pair of shoes... Getting in and out of the bed is almost impossible and she seems to hang out right on the front of my stomach. 

I'm sure everyone feels this bad but I jut feel like no one understand how bad my entire legs hurt bc so swollen. Even my knees and Just below.... So packed with fluid its unreal.


----------



## Flagirl

And it sort of become a joke- like oh you're still pregnant. I'm not so much appreciating it . It's not very funny to me. I dread even smallest things like load of laundry or restocking pantry etc...


----------



## Flagirl

Another night of this... I cannot sleep. Last night was our worst night yet. My hubby just went up and I've stayed downstairs bc I know it's futile...... I can't sleep. I was so sick to my stomach earlier but nothing happened and it's gone away now. Haven't been that nauseated since 1 st tri. Sooooo weird!!!!!!!!
Is anyone else staying up almost all night. Weird thing is I'm not sleeping during he day either....l I slept today maybe 30 minutes. So no sleep at night and no sleep during day.....it's making my attitude worse for sure!!!!! I feel tired but not sleepy......


----------



## angieloo

I haven't had too much trouble, but once I'm up in the morning, I'm up- even if it's five am.
I also get up every hour or so to pee and it takes awhile to fall asleep too. I would say I get about four, maybe five hours total out of the 9 hours I'm in bed


----------



## Flagirl

Angie. I have those days that I sleep maybe 4 or 5 but they are increasingly rare and only come after I o go several days with almost no sleep. What about your husband? Does he sleep? Or are you in separate beds? Mine hates us not being in the same bed but I see no point for us both to be exhausted. Tonight i was like no bc usually we go to bed together. One day she is going to come and I need atleast him to be rested....


----------



## mummyofgirls

Know exactly where ur coming from . Im not sleeping either driving me mad and making me so exhausted. Its 9.17am here now . I went to bed at 10pm after falling asleep on the sofa was up tossing and turning , needing a wee and not feeling like I had enough space. Got up with the girls at 7 and made them breakfast oh demanded I go back to bed cause im looking ill.. Gotta get up now , got to take Amelia for her tester day in her new school shes off to :D grow up way to quick ! But today I feel drained , the other day this happend, went to sleep around 4.30 and was up at 7 and I felt so fresh all day :( odd


----------



## Flagirl

Steph- I do not know how you can be so prego with 2 other children and I know you have some help but...... This is a true test both physically and mentally.... I'm a first timer but already shying away from any talk about a second baby..... And I do not want her to be an only child but........

I'm up and vacuumed house and trying to be as ready as I can just in case they say they need to induce me or something. Probably will not happen but you never ever know.. About to get ready to go to dr appt for ultrasound. But don't see dr until 400 this aft. Just see ultrasound tech this am so she can do the scan. I bet i will know her size though and maybe I can predict what the dr will say but maybe not. It's 850 am here and dr at 10 but only a few minutes from my house.

If nothing else I'll be glad to see how many cm I am now. Hoping I'm like 5 or something. Atleast maybe that will make labor easy later on..... As you can see I'm just trying to be happy about something:)


----------



## mummyofgirls

Haha.. I don't know how im doing it. Not long back from Amelias day at "big school" she loved it :D so that's cheered me right up, Amelias now playing with modeling clay with daddy and watching peppa pig , Ava Mae had screamed for a hour now sleeping lol . So its mummy nap time. Keep us updated on the appointment , excited to hear xx


----------



## angieloo

Hope your apt goes well Claire! 
I agree Steph- I couldn't imagine going through all this pregnancy with two little ones. Although, maybe seeing their cute little faces would be a good reminder of what's at the end of what we are going through :)

I had a hard day yesterday, I think because it was my due date and I really thought Ben would be here by now and everyone keeps telling me to have him already... Yeah like I'm not trying!
I went to bed at 8:30 and fell asleep right away. I woke up every little bit to pee like normal, but I feel much more rested now. I'm hoping today will be much better than yesterday. 11 days till induction isn't that far right? Hopefully he'll come before then anyway :)


----------



## mummyofgirls

Its not that far considering you've waited this long lol .. 
I was 4days over due with Ava felt like id be pregnant forever. IV had symptoms over the past two weeks .. Now nothing !! Calm before the storm maybe ?!?


----------



## Flagirl

Angieloo- I now how u feel.... Omg you're still prego????? As if I want to be...shut up people. I'm over it too. Ahahaahahahahaaha


Ok so- I'm 4 cm and 80% effaced!!! I had my bloody show the office. All over the table... Just from him checking. If she is not here tues they prob will induce. Why??? Bc my pb creeping up 134/90. Highest it's ever been and swelling is pretty bad. Her est weight is 8.2 lbs so she is probably 7.5lbs bc they est up to .5 lbs off if baby is under 9lbs. If over 9lbs then off up to a 1lb. That's their office keeping track of what they said and what babies were when born. 

So Dr McNeil told me to go walking...... He said you can be back in 30 minutes tonight or sun. But it's soon " At the end of the day, I do not expect to see you at your appt on tuesday am"

I'm crampy right now and still bleeding but no contractions. So. .....once again... We wait!


----------



## mummyofgirls

OooooOhhhh yeahhh I really am excited for you !! 
I think shes coming tomorrow early hours .. :D 
still nothing from me . My spd is not even hurting and iv been walking today. 
Im actually excited for you both. Im gonna be last haha :(


----------



## angieloo

That's great news Claire!!! I would walk walk and walk!!! 

That's so exciting that you could really go any time:)


----------



## Canada8

oh i can't wait for you ladies to have your babies! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Bug222

Yay that is great news Claire!! Not long now.

Hang in there ladies. Soon you will have those little bundles. Xxx


----------



## angieloo

Claire!!! Did it start for you???

Fingers crossed you're at the hospital having your little one :)

I had some more plug loss today after bouncing on my ball for awhile.

We are headed to the swimming pool tonight so I can take some pressure off my aching body :) hope I don't look like too much of a whale!


----------



## Flagirl

Admitted. In active labor 5 cm now. Starting to hurt. They don't wanna break my water etc bc contractions are good and steady. No pitocin unless I stall out. Omg a baby! Lol


----------



## Excited4First

Ahhhh!!! Thinking about you Claire! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see your little one!! Yay :):)


----------



## Flagirl

Thanks so much. I dreamed over and over about july 13 so....... Intuition is amazing. Also dreamed at 11 weeks she was a girl.

Just laying here still.....hungry. Someone eat something for me :)


----------



## angieloo

Oh I'm so happy for you Claire!!! Good luck tonight:)


----------



## Flagirl

Thanks so much. Just got epi. They doing low dose pitocin but not gonna break my water st this point. The epi made me loopy in my head. Odd but it's fading now. Legs feel weird. She doing good so far hrart rtbeat is good etc.


----------



## Flagirl

Trying to update as much as I can bc I know how it feels to check for updates .....exciting even though we don't all personally know each other. Still no baby. Yet! 7 cm. low doses of pitocin. Dr be here soon so prob break water then. My drs really hate intervening if dnt have to. I progressing ok. Her sack Is really tough. It won't breakup til they puncture it w a tool thing. Nurse said she's been rough since I had epi. No luck. And she can't rupture itw tool yet bc dr said no. All the lack of sleep has caught up w hubby. He's passed out on pull out :). Bless him. I'm eastern time so it's 5 a, here. I think she will be here by 10


----------



## Flagirl

Sorry for mispells. In bed with iv's etc on iPad. Hard to type


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeahh its finally happening , im definatly gonna be last ! lol 

just came back from day assement this morning , 10.45am here . IM IN LABOUR !! very light tho so could be days yet . :( booo.. but am 3cm and my cervix is still not that soft :(


----------



## Canada8

yea to all the babies being born!!


----------



## Excited4First

Keep checking for updates!! It's 8:30 now I hope you have your girl in your arms. Amazing about your intuition!!!


----------



## angieloo

Steph that's awesome! 3 centimeters is great!! 
Claire I hope all is well. Can't wait to see lots of pictures :):)

I have been cramping like crazy all morning. So painful, but nothing regular so I don't think it's going to be anytime soon.


----------



## Bug222

Claire I hope all is well for you and you have your little one in your arms by now!!!


----------



## Flagirl

Sorry y'all. Madness i do. She was born at 12:24 today. Yes...today. After 20 hours of labor and 3 hours at 10 cm and 100% effaced she wouldnt move down all the way or we couldn't. We don't know. I was taken for a section at 1200 and she was born 24 mins later. I was scared upset and crying. Didn't want a section at all..... Buti said I'd do what I needed to for her and my drs don't like to just do sections. We tried it all... It was section time. A couple f times she dipped after the contraction. Not good. SS didn't like the pitocin at all. Sorry angieloo don't mean to scare you but I had 2 diff epidurals by 2 diff drs. Didn't work. Pain was insanity and I have a high tolerance I think. Anyway, it was a mess. I refused an narcotics in my iv bc u didn't want her getting it. Just me and how I am. I had 3 options or section. O under general anesthesia, do a spinal block, o load the hell up on mede in my last epidural. After a 10 min talk, we decided load up existing epidural and see. If it didn't work I would've had general anesthesia:( wow!!!!!! That's a total last resort anywhere. 
They literally hit me with the absolute max possible and the dr got her up.mi passed out just after they showed her to Me. I woke up in recovery. Shawn had left me at my request and gone with baby nurses nursery. He held her skin to skin for about 4 5 mins until I was out of recovery and onto baby and mom pod of hospital.. Her temp and all stabilized ASAP they said when she was on Shawn. I breastfed her bout 1'nour later. She did ok. She is good at sucking but it had been a long day. Lactation ladies said we really start tomorrow.

I sent her thursday tonight. Shawn and I haven't slept in 3 days and I was falling asleep holding her. Omg no way. Tomorrow a lot to do so they recommended we rest. My parents will be here tomorrow so that will be a big help. Yay for mamma. Ha


----------



## Flagirl

Oh 7lbs9 oz. 19 inches and 5/8ths. And I love love love her. Unreal. Aa


----------



## Flagirl

I meant sent her to nursery. Not Thursday. I'm doped up just now. Refused it all day bc wanted to see her Section sucks. Hurts unrea
L. Who would just opt for sections..?
.?.?.? Weird

Ok Steph or Angie. Let's go :) yay yay yay


----------



## angieloo

So so so happy for you Claire!
I'll post more later....

I'm in active labor. Contractions started at 7 am, went to the hospital and got sent home. Went back three hours later and I'm at 6 centimeters. I just got the epidural since the pain was out of this world and I don't regret it at all!

I'll post more later when I can :) looks like 7.14 is the day!


----------



## mummyofgirls

I really AM gonna be last hahaha .. Dont leave me ladies !! Im still getting a dull backache its 9.40 am here and was up til 4am with it . But that is it . :/ 
Im going to be in the latent phase forever lol
congrats on the birth of your daughter !! Sorry it didnt go all to plan ! But shes here and shes safe and r safe and thats the main thing right! 
Angie, yeahhhh no inducement for you :D


----------



## Flagirl

Angie. Omg yay. Yay. Congrats and good luck. Today. We are up. J have mg sweet little one right now.! We are beastfeeding or trying 


Angie- let us know.asap you can.
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4









2012-07-13_15-42-31_290.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excited4First

Oh Claire she is so precious! What is her name?? Sorry if I missed it.

I know that definitely wasn't the birth you planned for but you are both safe and it sounded like the only option at the time. You poor thing that was such a long time.. you are insanely strong!! Go momma :). I'm so happy for younand your hubs. Shes amazing and so are you!

YAY. Angie!!! Can't wait for updates! Mummy you'll be very soon!!


----------



## ktskittle

Yay! I'm so happy for all of you! Congratulations! Soo cute!
Claire, what did you (as someone with a failed epidural like me) think was worse... Labor pain or c section post op pain.., (although technically you shouldn't feel any pain after a c section for 24 hours while epidural is still in.)
Just curious to see how your opinion compares to my own.


----------



## Flagirl

Ali ,

Her name is Windsor Gail. All family name 
Thanks so much. I was worried but I've never been so in love and in love w her daddy too. He's so great with her it's unreal.

Kt- I'm gonna tell you That's hard. I'd say labor pain is way worse. Why? Bc I couldn't get rid of it at all. The elidurals weren't working properly and they kept giving me bolus ( straight into my epidural catheter) instea od just letting it drip. I mean my line was being fed with meds but it wAsnt enough. I thought several times ( 3 to be exact) that I would pass out.
Plus I can change positions etc and get out of pain from c-section. Long term id rather. It have section and it's pain.
What yu guys don't know is that I had the 3 choices but they had to invert my or table to try to get me numb hire into my abdomen and the dr was afraid it would wear off to fast so my c section was rough. The dr ( who we know refs ally bc his friends are ur next door neighbors) was worried about it.not enou to not try but he knew that there was e possibility it would not take or wear off. There was a team in place to put me under general anesthesia if it worked off etc.... My point it, he was fast and it was rough and i was panicked. Never ever been that scared in my lifel so even my section wasn't good. It was hurried and painful. She's totally worth it but next time obviously I'd have section scheduled and d it with way. My recovery has been extra bad bc of trauma in the first 20 hours of regular labor and the amount of medications and plugs they put in. Next. The it wooden be like this

And no one told me about not feeling pain after section bc epidural. My epidural w taken out when I passed out after the section. I woke up in recovery and was given some oral psalm meds...so I had a lots of pain immediately following,my section. But still pain wise- id say labor is worse. And my section pain is worse bc I refused mess other than motrin ( ex strength). Im very sad I can't get up and help do this to her or that. We are getting our snuggle meme and breast feeding time but still.... Im read6 to not be helpless... I want om be up WMD mobile and this and that.
What did you think?

Angie, if you on looking and may e don't have time to post anything. Ut just checking...everyone has a diff story and sets of obstacles..you can do it and a section is not a failure. I do not think I failed at all...in fact I made it to atleast 6 cm with no epidural or mess and I refused all IV narcotics like Demerol etc. bc I didn't want her getting it. By no means do I think I failed so if something happens be open to it. This wasnthe best advice I was given so thought I'd share.

Have y'all ever heard from Angela again.????


----------



## Flagirl

Mummy- you're next. Don't worry we are waiting:). Good luck!


----------



## mummyofgirls

She is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!! awhhh im getting all mushy for these babies lol. 
Dont you first time mummys feel that you love the daddies (obviosuly if your with them) differently , like a stronger love as soon as ur baby is born . I remember that feeling . The bond between the 3 of u at the one time :D xx


----------



## mummyofgirls

Claire, you got baby brain already sweet. Your little prince&#351;s isnt even born yet according to your signature :D lol ... Xx


----------



## Flagirl

mummyofgirls said:


> Claire, you got baby brain already sweet. Your little prince&#351;s isnt even born yet according to your signature :D lol ... Xx

Ahahahahahahah. That's so funny..... I didn't even notice I I'll fix. 


Yes. It's amazin to se him and her together. I almost cry everyime


----------



## Bug222

Huge congratulations Claire!!! It sounds like you had a really rough time. *big hugs* So glad you are both safe and healthy now. She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! 

Angie- good luck hun. I hope things are going well for you right now and you will have your little one in your arms soon!!! 

Mummy- not long now for you either!!!!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Hopefully :D


----------



## Canada8

yeah Claire!!! So happy for you to join our babies thread!! whoot whoot.

She is beautiful!!


----------



## angieloo

Steph I am thinking lots of labor thoughts for you and hope it starts soon for you.

I completely agree about loving my DH even more now. I can't stop smiling when I see him with Ben.

Claire congrats again- I'm so happy for you!

Here is the story:

I woke a few times to cramping on the 12-13 late evening/ early morning. I started having contractions off and on at 7am but they weren't crazy strong. I thought it was false labor for sure. They started getting closer together and more painful so we headed to the hospital at 1030am. I was checked and only 1.5 centimeters- the same as my last dr apt. I walked the hospital for an hour and stay the same dilation so I was sent home.

I continued having very strong contractions that got worse and worse to the point tht I couldn't do anything to self soothe. I got in the shower and bath and tried to sleep, but it was so painful.

We headed back to the hospital at 4:00. I was still only 1.5 centimeters, but I was in so much pain. They hooked me up to monitors and after an hour if incredibly intense contractions they tried to send me home again- saying they weren't strong enough yet- I started bawling because I was in so much pain- thy gave me two Percocet and the pain didn't slow down or go away. They told me again I would half to go home at 5:30, but offered to check me to show me I wasn't makin any progress.

I was 5.5 centimeters and waters bulging- the nurse had my bloody show all over her hands. 

Their attitudes changed immediately and they got me admitted right away. I was in so much pain I asked for the epidural, even though the plan was natural- I couldn't believe the pain so I opted for the epi. I'm so so so glad I did because my labor was 17 hours of active labor.
i kept my use of the epi low so I could still change positions easily in the bed- like using the squat bar and bearing down.
Ben isn't make much change after 3 hours of pushing so we delivered via forceps instead of c section due to his heart rate dropping at the end
Ben was born at 10:11 on Saturday July 14th. And I'm pretty partial, but I think he's beautiful!

I'll post pics once we are home from the hospital. We hope to be home tomorrow afternoon


----------



## mummyofgirls

Yeahhhhhhhh..... :D HOPEFULLY I GO SOON !!! Going for a huge walk with OH when my parents get here to watch the girls lol.. 
Congrats Angie!! At least u didnt get to induction date !! You dialated so quickly!! Hopefully when I see the doc (30hours time :/) he says im like 5 and im admitted .. 

Wishful thinking ehh?? Lol xx


----------



## angieloo

I would also go swimming Steph. I'm convinced that the fact that I went swimming Thursday night put me into labor Friday morning since I wasn't getting as far with walking. I hope you're super dilated when you go in too.


----------



## ktskittle

Claire... I feel the same about it...that the section pain was better than labor pains. ( and I had similar epidural issues during labor and mine slid out of back early after section. Plus, ur right, so much easier when scheduled...
Angie: congrats!!! 
Only 1 more baby to go!!


----------



## Excited4First

Congratulations Angie!!!!! Go you! Cant wait to see pics of your little man.


----------



## Bug222

Yay congrats Angie!!!


----------



## angieloo

Steph how are you feeling?


----------



## mummyofgirls

Okay... In my time its 8.20am due date :D lol .. Still no baby arghhh.. Going to see the midwife today and shes gonna have a fiddle see if she can get things moving as iv already lost my plug and is at least 3cm dialated and 70% efficiated im hoping something works . .
starting to get a bit stinggy on my cervix now, and all of yesterday I couldnt wee although I was dying too and when I managed to go eventually it was like a waterfall.. Haha .. 
Me and oh dtd last night. Woke up about 20min ago and wee'd and wiped and there were a few specs of fresh blood on there .. :/ no worrying too much cause it was litterly a few spots , nothing that cant wait a couple of hours til I see the midwife .. Xx


----------



## mummyofgirls

Hows all these lovely babies doing , sleeping , not sleeping , bf'ding ?? Xx


----------



## Bug222

It's 3:30am here so I will go with not sleeping !!! Lol

I hope things get going after yOur appt today!!!!


----------



## angieloo

Oh that sounds really promising Steph! Hopefully it starts today- it would fun to have a due date baby! Your dilated more than I was when I went to the hospital so hopefully the next part moves quick!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Well... She had a fiddle still 3 can stretch to 4 now. But no contractions . She got in as far as she could and had a good scrape around . God its been 4 years and I forgot how uncomfortable a sweep is!! Hopefully something happens or looks like im having a august baby !! Lol booked in for induction on the week starting the 29th.. :/ that will be Amelia and baby in august.. Oh and my brother in law and my sister haha .. Gonna be on edge for the next 24/48 hours praying something has worked !! Happy Due Date To Me lol... Xx


----------



## Excited4First

Thinking about you steph!


----------



## AngelaSD

Here is my little girl! Micah AnnaLeigh Dewey born July 5th 2012 at 10:45pm
7lbs 10oz and 21" long!

Sorry I have been gone for so long. I have been on here TWICE and typed out my entire birth story and it got erased....TWICE I was so frustrated with my stupid lil labtop I haven't been back on to try again lol. HERE I AM THOUGH! Gosh I cant believe everything thats going on!! I havent gotten to read through all of the posts but goodness everyones babies are so so adorable and I am so glad everyone it doing so well!

I had a horrific labor. Make a long story short since it will probably get deleted again lol....I was induced at 530am started on pitocin, they broke my water at 8am, i had contractoins that were 2 minutes apart (i had no drugs for pain) for 4 hours then they were back to back contractions giving me no break in between to catch a breath, for six hours, after 10 hours of drug free labor I got an epidural. I was not okay, Micah was not okay it was to intense for either of us to handle, being induced is so un natural, why did I try to do a "natural" labor...?! The contractions weren't real and they were insanly intense....but I i wanted this to be a drug free labor so bad I took the pain...I wish I wouldnt have. A midwife told me after all this went on for hours that "natural labor needs to START with natural labor" nothing about being induced is natural and I wish I would have heard those words 10 HOURS AGO...it made complete sense. So after the epidural I was continuing to dialate as I had been all day...by 6pm I was at 9cm but then it stopped...i never dilated anymore and Micah stopped moving. My dr came in at 8 and said if she doesn't respond to her trying to get her to move in the next two hours she is doing an emergency c section. It ended at 10pm with them rolling me into the surgery room for a C Section. As you all know this had been my worst fear this entire time...I was so upset, I was mad at myself for putting my baby through all of that, I had stressed her out from our long hard day of labor and I felt like it was my fault. The surgery couldn't have gone better and after I could have cared less...I was SO happy to FINALLY meet her and hold her. Its the most amazing thing in the world being a MOm isn't it? 

Micah is THEE best baby ever! She doesn't cry, she latched RIGHT on and has been feeding like a CHAMP since hour one of her life! :) She is so beautiful my husband is SO OBSESSED with her its SO cute! At her one week appt she had already gained all of her weight back PLUS an oz so we go the OK to let her sleep 4 hours in a row at night between feedings but she is up almost every 2 hours anyway to eat!

I feel great. I haven't had an postpartum or depression or anything THANK GOODNESS! I have never been so happy in my life. My milk is coming in great and my surgery pan has gone down so much already as well! 

HOW ARE YOU LADIES??!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous!!! So sorry things didn't go how you had hoped but glad all worked out and you are both safe and healthy.


----------



## mummyofgirls

I can't stop losing my "plug" arghhh its so messy . I must have lost about half a mug ful by now


----------



## angieloo

Yay for more plug loss Steph! It's super gross and yucky, but birth is pretty much full of grossness :) 

Angela that is a very scary story and was definitely a fear of all of ours. I am amazed you went so long without an epidural and you should consider yourself one strong lady for making it so long! I couldn't take past hour three.
She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## AngelaSD

thank you so much Angie!! ....thank you Bug! :) Nothing was as planned but i knew going into it i had to be open to other things and in the end we all know..ALL that matters is you and your baby are ok and healthy!


Steph....I thought the first time my plug came out it had tobe the whole thing because it was SO much then 4 days later i was still losing it! its like the never ending plug!! just when u think u couldnt lose anymore there it is!


----------



## Canada8

awwww angela so sorry your labour experience was so horrible!

Micah is sooooo beautiful! I love her little mohawk!! congrats!
Don't forget to post in the new baby thread attached to my signature

I know exactly how frustrating getting your stories erased on here....It has happened to me a few times.....thank you for re-posting


----------



## mummyofgirls

Argh honestly . I never really lost any with the girls and this time *TMI* I was sat on the loo for 15min just wiping and wiping . It ranged from like a light greeny snot colour. To then light pinky and brown smudges in. Iv know iv done it before but never lost this much. ? This is my plug right ? Lol... Hope all these beautiful babies are behaving for there mummies.. Went to the doc yesterday and my pee was litterly ORANGE and I almost fainted and had +1 protine trace . So they are doing another sweep tomorrow (will be my Thursday) and then see the consultant about indument as I think they realise FINALLY pregnancy is making me silightly ill.. Xx


----------

